# [FB 10/1/14] Fire In Chris's House



## slimac55 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Administrative Edit*
Please report any a-logging in this thread and try not to be obnoxious.


----------



## deeman (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

I wonder if it's true or a elaborate scheme for asspatting time.


----------



## jmk451 (Jan 10, 2014)

Or maybe some ween hacked his Facebook account. I really feel sorry for them if this is true though, no matter how odious they are as people


----------



## slimac55 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				deeman said:
			
		

> I wonder if it's true or a elaborate scheme for asspatting time.


I was thinking it might be another attempt to troll the trolls, e.g. that time he LULZily told everyone he was gonna sweetheart search at a mall he got banned from.

It's fucking crazy if it's real. We all knew it was a fire hazard but for it to become a reality...


----------



## jackopalkia (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

If its real... This is some terrible news... regardless of how much of a bad person he is no body should have to go through it... however it could have easily been prevented!


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

Well thank goodness his iPhone made it. -_-

Seriously though, holy shit! Considering how much stuff was in their house, they were lucky to make it out! But ...I know there was talk of the place being a fire hazard, but I never expected it to actually happen!

Think its safe to say the Nuzlocke is out the window. Damn....can't believe I'm saying this, but poor Chris and  .


----------



## deeman (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

Yeah, i call BS for it for the time being. I don't think going to Facebook would be prio one, or even on the list if you lost everything. So much for selling the porn collection if it's true though.


----------



## Anustart (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

This is barely intelligible, even by Chris standards, but I hope it's not true cause damn.


----------



## HandBanana (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

Can someone translate the facebook post into English?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

Knowing Chris by now, I'm calling BS until he shows us a pic.

Besides, everyone knows Barb's trapped in with the hoard.


----------



## HandBanana (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

What was the point of posting this on his facebook wall then instantly sharing as well?


----------



## Deviljho (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

If this really is true, I wonder what's gonna happen to them. I'm pretty sure neither of them has any kind of savings, and I don't think they have any relatives in Virginia.

I also want to know if they're going to get into legal trouble with the hoarding.


----------



## QI 541 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				MoogleVoodoo said:
			
		

> If this really is true, I wonder what's gonna happen to them. I'm pretty sure neither of them has any kind of savings, and I don't think they have any relatives in Virginia.
> 
> I also want to know if they're going to get into legal trouble with the hoarding.



They better hope insurance covers for them.  This could be a blessing in disguise for Chris, or it could be the endgame.


----------



## shrek s shrekson (Jan 10, 2014)

looks like things have started to heat up in the chandler household

but puns aside nobody deserves to have their lives go up in smoke like this


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

No news reports online as of yet, but its still early in the day. I'm keeping an eye out.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

I don't think this is real. Wouldn't Chris be BAAWing even more to the extreme if there was an actual housefire in his life? He's awful casual about this, as if it were random access humor.


----------



## Keine (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

I think this is a bit too detailed to be a lie. I mean, Chris lies a lot, but I seriously can't see him lying about this because he's a really shitty liar. That's low even for him.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I don't think this is real. Wouldn't Chris be BAAWing even more to the extreme if there was an actual housefire in his life? He's awful casual about this, as if it were random access humor.



if it's legit, he might be in shock, like the time he wiped his PS3; just too stunned to react in any other way.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I don't think this is real. Wouldn't Chris be BAAWing even more to the extreme if there was an actual housefire in his life? He's awful casual about this, as if it were random access humor.


Well, I was thinking about that. If this isn't real and is just an attempt at pity or attention by crying wolf, then it's pretty fucking low even by Chris standards, and he can pretty much kiss what few "friends" he has remaining goodbye.


----------



## Zim (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

My money is on him finding one of our many discussions about "what if a fire" and decided to "trick" us and his ex galpals into being sorry for him since no one else will.

I hoped he got hacked because if it's true then that sucks huge for him and if he's just pulling our collective leg then he's the biggest pile of   ever.


----------



## Deviljho (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				raymond said:
			
		

> MoogleVoodoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess we'll just have to wait and see. 

What I'm most curious about is how the fire even started in the first place


----------



## Keine (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				MoogleVoodoo said:
			
		

> raymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given how the whole place was a fucking fire hazard I'm sure there's a laundry list of things that could've caused it. He says it was an electrical fire. I'm sure the Chandlers were never ones to be mindful of overloading outlets or anything of the sort, and there's no way they could maintain anything in that pile of crap. It probably just took one frayed wire somewhere amidst a horde of shit to spark.


----------



## Varis (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

So begins the Insurance Scam Saga. 

Seriously though, I'll also wait for the news coverage and satellite images of the lot.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				MoogleVoodoo said:
			
		

> What I'm most curious about is how the fire even started in the first place



It was an electrical fire apparently, so I'm guessing it was faulty wiring or something. The house was almost 40 years old; it's not at all unlikely that's the case.

No doubt the stacks of crap they'd been hoarding for years helped contribute to the blaze.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

Yeah like i said in a duplicate thread before it got locked, Hoards are notorious tinderboxes. What would be a minor fire (or just a shower of sparks and a blown fuse) for most houses is basically a guaranteed deathtrap/inferno in a hoard as bad as 14BLC. It's totally possible that it was a slowly spreading enough for them to get the pets and bail, but that the sheer amount of shit piled up everywhere basically insured the house's demise as soon as it got started.


----------



## Deviljho (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				Keine said:
			
		

> MoogleVoodoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My guess is that something got caught on fire from the heater (he makes mention of it starting downstairs), and it quickly spread to everything else.

Maybe Chris will cry to Cole asking for help.


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

If this post is actually truthful then Chris and Barb are lucky to be alive.  I really hope they had decent House insurance so they could at least be able to move into an apartment.  I feel bad for Chris because he expected to get the house once Barb passed and now he have nothing once Barb goes.  That still sucks that they lost everything though.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> If this post is actually truthful then Chris and Barb are lucky to be alive.  I really hope they had decent House insurance so they could at least be able to move into an apartment.  I feel bad for Chris because he expected to get the house once Barb passed and now he have nothing once Barb goes.  That still sucks that they lost everything though.



If true, yeah It sucks but they basically did everything in their power to make it happen.


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				MoogleVoodoo said:
			
		

> If this really is true, I wonder what's gonna happen to them. I'm pretty sure neither of them has any kind of savings, and I don't think they have any relatives in Virginia.


I think David Chandler still lives in Virginia, though if anyone's going to come to the rescue and sort out somewhere for Chris and Barb to live it'll probably be Rocky yet again.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

Meh,



*
EDIT:*


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

An electrical fire in the bathroom? That sounds kind of odd. I wonder if they were plugging everything in the house into the one outlet not blocked by the hoard or something.

If this really is true I'm glad no one was hurt at least. Maybe, just maybe, some good will even come of this if they can collect insurance and make a clean start somewhere. Could be their chance to finally get the hell out of the Charlottesville area and start over with an un-ruined reputation and hoard-free dwelling somewhere else. But as everyone has said, we'll see.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

How fast does a housefire typically move anyway? Could it really move from the basement to the roof in around 10 minutes or so?

And it's amazing that Chris managed to get himself, his mother, the pets, medicines, iphone, and wallet out so quickly in such a sudden scenario. I'm still skeptical for now.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

Does fire insurance cover hoards? Surely any inspector that looked inside would see that the place is a total fire-hazard and blame them for it!

I saw this status on Facebook though and I was like, "what the? what?!" I legit did a doubletake. I hope it's not true... but something in my gut tells me it doesn't sound like a lie.


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				Some JERK said:
			
		

> fridgesrants said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was bound to happen because of the horde and lack of maintenance they did on the house.  They are lucky the fire did not spread quickly and trapped them in the house.  I wonder if Chris was able to save the Sonichu originals binder or was that lost in the fire.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> And it's amazing that Chris managed to get himself, his mother, the pets, medicines, iphone, and wallet out so quickly in such a sudden scenario.


Considering that they were living in a single hoard-cluttered room, all that stuff was probably in arm's reach or in their pockets at any given time. They probably just each grabbed one or two things and ran.


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

At first I thought this meant Chris somehow got a job and then lost it. Oh wait...

In all seriousness though, if this is true then I'm glad Chris and Barb made it out alive. They may be huge assholes but they're still human. No one should have to have that happen to their home.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> How fast does a housefire typically move anyway? Could it really move from the basement to the roof in around 10 minutes or so?
> 
> And it's amazing that Chris managed to get himself, his mother, the pets, medicines, iphone, and wallet out so quickly in such a sudden scenario. I'm still skeptical for now.


i assume that depends on what's on fire and how much of it there is. Chris said that 911 got there 10 min later and that they couldn't do anything. Perhaps (again, assuming this isn't bullshit.) the fire captain took one look at the inside of that house and said "fuck no, nobody is going in that fucking deathtrap. let it burn." and then it eventually burned to the roof.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> I wonder if Chris was able to save the Sonichu originals binder or was that lost in the fire.



Sounds like anything that wasn't within arms reach at the time the fire was discovered was abandoned to its fate. We won't know how much of the house was destroyed until either Chris posts more or a news report comes out


----------



## Surtur (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Changed title to something more tactful and clearer on the subject.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> I wonder if Chris was able to save the Sonichu originals binder or was that lost in the fire.



At worst this post is just an elaborate ruse by Chris to just say "My house Just go Burned Down and so there are no longer any SheCameForCwc so Just LEAVE ME ALONE! take down the cwcki if you want to make my life better!     "


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I know it's terrible to say but in a way It would be better if it did burn down cause if the first response team see the state of the horde then they are probably going to get into a whole lot of trouble and maybe fucked legally.


----------



## ZombieGaryOak (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

This is really horrible news. While I'm sure everyone felt this was inevitable, I certainly was hoping against all odds that something like this wouldn't happen. If it is indeed true I don't see Barbara and Chris, especially Chris, adjusting well. A part of me is still hoping this is fake but I have a feeling it isn't.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Surtur said:
			
		

> Changed title to something more tactful and clearer on the subject.


This was a good idea. The old title was retarded AND insensitive.

I can't believe this though, holy shit. We knew 2014 was going to be interesting but . Is this real life?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

if legit, at least the hoard is cleaned up now


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				Kosher Dill said:
			
		

> An electrical fire in the bathroom? That sounds kind of odd.


They're more common than you'd think. Usually they happen when someone installs a lighting fixture not meant for usage in a bathroom, and the buildup of moisture and/or mildew eventually causes a short.

As insane as it sounds, they're lucky that the fire started where it did (assuming the post is 100% HONEST). If it had started within the horde itself for whatever reason, they'd have had far less chance of surviving.


----------



## deeman (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Biohazard fridge!


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I'd say someone could call the non-emergency number of the Ruckersville Fire Department and check, buuuuuut I feel like anyone in that town would hang up as soon as you mention the address.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> if legit, at least the hoard is cleaned up now


I wonder how the Beamer is running NOW?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

now they'll HAVE to go to soup kitchens


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> Sounds like anything that wasn't within arms reach at the time the fire was discovered was abandoned to its fate. We won't know how much of the house was destroyed until either Chris posts more or a news report comes out


I wonder if Chris and Barb will end up on the local news because of this fire? If this does happen I hope Chris does not go on a crazy rant about trolls, Megan, Snyder, Walsh, and being single.


			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> At worst this post is just an elaborate ruse by Chris to just say "My house Just go Burned Down and so there are no longer any SheCameForCwc so Just LEAVE ME ALONE! take down the cwcki if you want to make my life better!     "


Sadly I think this might be real.  I do not think Chris would make an elaborate story like this to get attention.  I wouldn't be shocked if today or tomorrow we end up getting pictures or a video that proved it happen.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				HarryHowler said:
			
		

> They're more common than you'd think. Usually they happen when someone installs a lighting fixture not meant for usage in a bathroom, and the buildup of moisture and/or mildew eventually causes a short.



Isn't it like super cold in the Northeast right now? Where I live at least there have been lots of news stories about people's houses catching on fire despite the cold. This may be because of overusage of the heating system. Assuming the events in this post are true, perhaps this may be why the Chandler house may have caught on fire.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> HarryHowler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




or they had a space heater. very common with those. which is very likely since they only really stay in one room.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> I'd say someone could call the non-emergency number of the Ruckersville Fire Department and check, buuuuuut I feel like anyone in that town would hang up as soon as you mention the address.
> 
> *EDIT: The website for the volunteer fire department says the most recent call was in November.* I don't know if that mean Chris is lying or if they just haven't updated.


Seems like every website in Greene County never gets updated. I know there was a Ruckersville fire in December. None of the Greene County news sites show updates for the past 48 hours, one's latest update is from December 30th. Not exactly an area of high activity.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> JohnConstantine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as its not live, they can just edit it out.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> I wonder if Chris and Barb will end up on the local news because of this fire? If this does happen I hope Chris does not go on a crazy rant about trolls, Megan, Snyder, Walsh, and being single.



I don't think he'll blame the trolls for the fire. He's not THAT delusion. Still, it would be kinda funny if he did.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

So... Rocky is going to be busy tomorrow. Does Chris know how to get a hold of Cole directly?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Burning Love said:
			
		

> SteelPlatedHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I noticed after I posted it and deleted the edit


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				BatmanVSTonyDanza said:
			
		

> So... Rocky is going to be busy tomorrow. Does Chris know how to get a hold of Coleslaw directly?




like cole would answer


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> BatmanVSTonyDanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah there is no fucking way dude wants to hear from the Chandlers, especially if they need stuff from him. Recall the holey buttocks tweets?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

New comment by Chris

*"Christian Weston Chandler
Just because there is a "Like" button, it does not mean you have to Like my desperate situation; this is SERIOUS!!!"*


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> New comment by Chris
> 
> *"Christian Weston Chandler
> Just because there is a "Like" button, it does not mean you have to Like my desperate situation; this is SERIOUS!!!"*


I am going to like those statuses now just because.

***I DO NOT ACTUALLY "LIKE" SOMEONE'S HOUSE BEING BURNED DOWN.***


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> New comment by Chris
> 
> *"Christian Weston Chandler
> Just because there is a "Like" button, it does not mean you have to Like my desperate situation; this is SERIOUS!!!"*


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> fridgesrants said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be strange if Chris became internet famous again off of what he does in a news report.  Still though I hope this is a turning point in Chris's life because he is lucky to be alive.  Maybe Chris will start acting like an adult and take responsibility.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Wait, wait, wait. Now this is big here.

14BLC is, gone? Poof? No more? A big pile of ash? Oh my Godbear!   

Needless to say, this is nothing to wake up to, on this fateful Friday morning. All the original Sonichu and Rosechu drawings are destroyed.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> JohnConstantine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not new here, you shouldn't be expecting miracles.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

If it did really happen it isn't a surprise as others have said, and with the hoard it would not be a surprise that the house went up do fast. On top of the problem with the hoard it has been in the single digits at night which is unusual for Virginia. There has been a bunch of house fires in the region because of the cold and over use of space heaters with unkempt surroundings. I'm more surprised they didn't have their pipes burst because my neighbor had that problem when it started warming. That said it could be an attempt for attention or a ween hacking, but the reality is it could be a real post because the videos have shown the deterioration of their house has only worsened since the first house tour video.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TrippinKahlua said:
			
		

> Wait, wait, wait. Now this is big here.
> 
> 14BLC is, gone? Poof? No more? A big pile of ash? Oh my Godbear!
> 
> Needless to say, this is nothing to wake up to, on this fateful Friday morning. All the original Sonichu and Rosechu drawings are destroyed.



I feel like Chris would have grabbed those on his way out. 

He'd be that dumb.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Aw, I one day had plans on seeing 14BLC in person.

Impossible now.


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				Burning Love said:
			
		

> You are not new here, you shouldn't be expecting miracles.


It is a miracle Chris, Barb and the dogs are still alive and did not get trapped in the horde.  You are probably right though.  Chris will never change.


----------



## Varis (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> SteelPlatedHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Screw the news, I'm a believer!

...


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> TrippinKahlua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would put money on his Sonichu shit being just out of reach or lost in the room. It's a reasonable thought. He would have surely been panicked and in a hurry to get out.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

How cynical I've become that the first thought, "we as a forum should try to raise money to help them get back on their feet because that is really tragic" was followed by "nah, he'll just spend it all on a damn hooker and more pokemans."


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Oh , if Chris isn't lying about this, he should be really thankful that everyone got out of the house unharmed and safe.

Loosing his home in a fire is terrible but, I hate to be all "look at the silver lining!", maybe this will be good for them?

Chris and Barb both hoarded material things for the memories, the hoard is now completely gone. For Chris this means that *everything in his room* is now permanently destroyed, the cards, the videos tapes, his drawings, his video games, all the Sonichu originals, it's all gone. Like Chris said, all the memories are gone.

 Maybe now they can have a new start, they can try to get a small house or a flat in somewhere that's not Ruckersville. Chris might me able to explore a new area, and meet new people. Barb might try to hoard it all up again, but maybe now that the initial hoard served as fire fuel, she'll be more careful.

I know there are a lot of "What If"s, but really... hope that he manages to find something positive from a situation like this.  

  Or you know, he'll somehow manage to screw it up again, because   .


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> SteelPlatedHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, what _is_ with all these people "liking" the events of a housefire? Are these people asspatters, high school people, trolls??


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

If the house is completely wrecked and with zero cash in the bank, is it likely they will end up living in the Church?


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> Still though I hope this is a turning point in Chris's life because he is lucky to be alive.  Maybe Chris will start acting like an adult and take responsibility.



Regardless, it'll be most interesting to see how things go from here. I'm not holding my breath for any drastic changes in his lifestyle, but I'll definitely be staying tuned to see how he proceeds with his life from here on in.

I hope this fire doesn't take too much of a toll on Snorlax, though. The stress of losing everything she's hoarded over the decades, not to mention her home and other belongings, might send her over the edge.

EDIT: just saw this. Bracing for the lawsuit saga


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




because there is no other button to hit on facebook to express oneself if they do not wish to reply fully


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Smutley said:
			
		

> How cynical I've become that the first thought, "we as a forum should try to raise money to help them get back on their feet because that is really tragic" was followed by "nah, he'll just spend it all on a damn hooker and more pokemans."



You're not alone. If the housefire were real, that was my thought process as well.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

LOL they were brewing coffee in that filthy bathroom? Maybe they got the idea from hotels or something.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miracles don't change shit for Chris. It was a miracle that Snyder didn't tear his ass up in court. We saw how that ended. If anything this will be another reason to curse Emmanuel God most likely. I hate to be cynical about this but it's true. He's not going to get all introspective over this because it's not the first really shitty thing to happen to him.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Smutley said:
			
		

> How cynical I've become that the first thought, "we as a forum should try to raise money to help them get back on their feet because that is really tragic" was followed by "nah, he'll just spend it all on a damn hooker and more pokemans."



My first thought was that it was an insurance job for the $$$$ but then I realised where I am and who i'm talking about.  :arrow:


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Kosher Dill said:
			
		

> LOL they were brewing coffee in that filthy bathroom? Maybe they got the idea from hotels or something.



More likely because the kitchen was cluttered with shit and that was the only place they could do it.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> EDIT: just saw this
> http://i.imgur.com/6tyv7J9.jpg



Since when the hell did Chris drink coffee?? Especially from an expensive coffee making brand? And why the hell would the coffee maker be in the bathroom basement? Oh yeah...because hoard.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Smutley said:
			
		

> he'll just spend it all on a damn hooker and more pokemans."



I'll *bet* he's wishing he's done this a second time while he had the house. You know, Ground on your feet.

Now he's homeless. He's never having sex again.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> fridgesrants said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....why the hell did he have a coffee brewer plugged in *inside the flippin' bathroom?!*


----------



## Lunachu (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Holy shit. There are few moments when I truly feel sorry for Chris and Barb, but this is one of them.

That's the hoard problem solved though. o_o


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

In all seriousness though, this is so sickening and saddening.

He may be all smelly and birdy, but he and Barb did not deserve to lose 14BLC one fateful Friday morning.


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

(Derp. Deleted my post. Didn't notice this was already posted.)


----------



## Deviljho (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*






New status


----------



## ZombieGaryOak (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> JohnConstantine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone mentioned that because of the hoard they had to find outlets that weren't covered up and just plug everything into them. That might be what happened, but yeah. I found that a little odd.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Making coffee at 2AM?

I can see Chris's "Biological Clock" is what's truly responsible here.


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Holy crap... If this is legit, they are going to have another heap of problems on top of everything. Sure, the hoard is gone, but so is their life practically.
On the other hand, the fact that he almost immediately blames the coffee machine's company for this is expected. For the record, he might be right this once, but you still shouldn't brew coffee in the bathroom.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

The electrical wiring of 14BLC was probably old and un-inspected.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

group home anyone?


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> Regardless, it'll be most interesting to see how things go from here. I'm not holding my breath for any drastic changes in his lifestyle, but I'll definitely be staying tuned to see how he proceeds with his life from here on in.
> 
> I hope this fire doesn't take too much of a toll on Snorlax, though. The stress of losing everything she's hoarded over the decades, not to mention her home and other belongings, might send her over the edge.
> 
> ...


I can't believe Chris is blaming a Keurig coffee maker for their house fire.  Why can't Chris figure it out that the fire was caused by the horde and the lack of maintenance. Also why did they have a coffee maker in the bathroom? It would be interesting if a PR person on Keurig's Facebook page answers Chris post.


----------



## Deviljho (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Termiborg said:
			
		

> Holy crap... If this is legit, they are going to have another heap of problems on top of everything. Sure, the hoard is gone, but so is their life practically.
> On the other hand, the fact that he almost immediately blames the coffee machine's company for this is expected. For the record, he might be right this once, but you still shouldn't brew coffee in the bathroom.



If his house wasn't in the state it was in, this probably would have never happened


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Forget donating money to the Chandlers, we should club together and send a case of booze to Rob Bell's office. Because I have a feeling he's going to need it in the weeks ahead.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Poor Chris.

Everyone else? Stop sperging.


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> JohnConstantine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What would be more interesting if this would suddenly turn out to be a ruse. I don't think that's probable at this point, but no "official" input so far.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Dear christ on a cracker. We fucking knew this would happen ever since he posted the house tour. Out of all his asspatters and white knights we were the only fucking people concerned with his and barb's safety in the case of a fire. God I hope they had some kind of insurance.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Of course it's the keurig, and not:

Multiple overloaded outlets. 
Damaged wiring in an unmaintained home
A tripped circuit from space heaters


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> I can't believe Chris is blaming a Keurig coffee maker for their house fire.  Why can't Chris figure it out that the fire was caused by the horde and the lack of maintenance. Also why did they have a coffee maker in the bathroom? It would be interesting if a PR person on Keurig's Facebook page answers Chris post.



Well that's to be expect of him; he can never find fault with himself. But we shouldn't jump to conclusions based on assumptions. It's very well possible that the coffee machine short-circuited and started the fire; we don't know how old this coffee machine is. It's also very well possible Chris did something stupid like put it in a puddle of water and caused the fire that way.

Either way, he should be fortunate that he didn't electrocute himself in the process.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

A coffee maker is little more than a HUGE aluminium resistor with a plug on it. So no, there's not a lot inside of a coffee maker that can be "faulty". If the resistor is burned open (nearly impossible) then it just won't do anything when plugged in. Fire hazards from coffee makers aren't usually electrical, and even when they are the problem doesn't start at the socket or the plug. The wiring in 14 BLC is most likely at fault here, but Chris has to blame someone, so i guess it's coffee's fault now.


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> fridgesrants said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I agree that if the machine is faulty, the issue will come up, no matter what, the main problem here is that the house itself is/was a fire hazard, which practically catalyzed the whole issue, which, under normal circumstances, would have probably been controllable, or at the very least, not this destructive.


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> fridgesrants said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris should have not have kept it in a bathroom and should have had it plugged into a surge protector.  Does he expect Keurig is going to give him a bunch of money because his decrepit horde house caught on fire. If Chris tried suing them he would lose the case when they see the condition of his house and how it was a death trap.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Smutley said:
			
		

> Of course it's the keurig, and not:
> 
> Multiple overloaded outlets.
> Damaged wiring in an unmaintained home
> A tripped circuit from space heaters


Tons upon toms of unused furniture/knickknacks/papers/ect


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Judge Holden said:
			
		

> Dear christ on a cracker. We fucking knew this would happen ever since he posted the house tour. Out of all his asspatters and white knights we were the only fucking people concerned with his and barb's safety in the case of a fire. God I hope they had some kind of insurance.


People did try and help, at one point the Chandler household even had the hoarders show get in contact with them but I guess Barb has real psychological problems and wouldn't let anyone help.

No point talking about things that could have been though I guess, it's a horrible situation for everyone involved.


----------



## Varis (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that their intent is malicious. Since you can sometimes view a person's Likes, I think it is another way of sharing stuff. Or letting the author know their post has been read.

I see a bad review in Keurig's future.

...goddammit Chris stop making me laugh


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Pickle Inspector said:
			
		

> Judge Holden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the hoarders show never contacted them


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

although you know... it IS kind of weird that Chris's iphone survived, and he has internet, but hasn't posted a single pic of the house or the fire. You would think...


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Some JERK said:
			
		

> although you know... it IS kind of weird that Chris's iphone survived, and he has internet, but hasn't posted a single pic of the house or the fire. You would think...


It was late at night though.  He might take a picture or video of it during the day.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Some JERK said:
			
		

> although you know... it IS kind of weird that Chris's iphone survived, and he has internet, but hasn't posted a single pic of the house or the fire. You would think...


Yeah totally fake, freaked out manchild didn't gleefully post pictures taken at 2am on a cold night of his burned out house.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2604&p=148134#p148134

I posted this 10 days ago. Who's laughing now?


----------



## QI 541 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> fridgesrants said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the coffee machine's wiring was faulty, the spark should have come from the coffee machine, not the wall socket.  Plus, even if it did spark inside, I don't think coffee machines are flammable anyways.

Just my guess.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost 8am here on the east coast though. Already plenty of light out. I guess we'll see shortly.

Edit: Plus... burning houses _do_ kind of glow in the dark enough to take pics of. so... yeah. I'm skeptical.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*

If the Chandlers were to press for charges, then the state of the house would be relevant to the case. Otherwise it has little to do with the fire starting. What's relevant is whether or not the house's faulty wiring or the coffee brewer is the blame for starting the fire.

Edit: On second thought, I've had sparks fly out of a socket before, but I've never had a fire start as a result of it. I guess 14 Branchland had no circuit breakers, or the direct vicinity of the plug was littered with flammable shit, like toilet paper or magazines or something.

Might have to wait for a news report or an official statement from Chris to find out for sure.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TrippinKahlua said:
			
		

> http://cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2604&p=148134#p148134
> 
> I posted this 10 days ago. Who's laughing now?



So?


----------



## lynx (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TrippinKahlua said:
			
		

> http://cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2604&p=148134#p148134
> 
> I posted this 10 days ago. Who's laughing now?



uh nobody i hope, since no one, not even chris, deserves to lose their things and their home to a fire.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TrippinKahlua said:
			
		

> http://cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2604&p=148134#p148134
> 
> I posted this 10 days ago. Who's laughing now?


Weens.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CompyRex said:
			
		

> TrippinKahlua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, to me, it's a small coincidence it happened on this day, for one thing. I don't need to say why here.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> Pickle Inspector said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I guess I was misinformed.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Chris' landline does not dial out or attempt to connect. Could this mean that their telephone wiring has been shot?


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TopCat said:
			
		

> Chris' landline does not dial out or attempt to connect. Could this mean that their telephone wiring has been shot?


The fuck?


----------



## lynx (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TopCat said:
			
		

> Chris' landline does not dial out or attempt to connect. Could this mean that their telephone wiring has been shot?



either damaged by a fire or all utilities disconnected by the fire department to put it out, probably. what a shame for chris, i hope we get some more information/it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Say, folks:  We understand your concern, but please don't attempt to contact the Chandlers.  Thank you.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Burning Love said:
			
		

> TopCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"let's call his house to see if there was a fire"


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				He Sets Me On Fire said:
			
		

> Say, folks:  We understand your concern, but please don't attempt to contact the Chandlers.  Thank you.



Aye they have enough to deal with without weens, even well intentioned weens.

(also your name is just........ awkward now)


----------



## Hornets (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TopCat said:
			
		

> Chris' landline does not dial out or attempt to connect. Could this mean that their telephone wiring has been shot?



while I don't condone the contacting of cwc, it's most likely the case. and i'm actually honestly worried for barb and chris, because of course nobody deserves this. chris has lost everything except for a few select things. it's extremely sad and my sympathies go out to him and barb today. 
and i don't know if this is true or not. if it isn't, then what the fuck Chris? but if it is, just,  poor Chris, y'know? him blaming a coffee maker is ridiculous though.


----------



## lynx (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Judge Holden said:
			
		

> He Sets Me On Fire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



asperchu takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Ronichu (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

He Sets My House On Fire.

If this is real, it's quite sad, but also pretty predictable. The Wilderness Saga is upon us faster than we thought.

I'm finding little funny here, and I'm finding myself hoping that it's not real.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				He Sets Me On Fire said:
			
		

> Say, folks:  We understand your concern, but please don't attempt to contact the Chandlers.  Thank you.



Jesus fuck, Barb's been having to deal with    for the past 7 years. Lord knows having to hear    now probably would give her a 4th degree stroke and heart attack.

I'm really, really curious if we're gonna hear an update at 5PM or so. I'm kinda curious where the two will be mentally by the end of today.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Judge Holden said:
			
		

> He Sets Me On Fire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A manajerk being in actuality a sentient hoard... the irony is palpable.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

If there was a fire wouldn't the local news be reporting it?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> If there was a fire wouldn't the local news be reporting it?




if it were newsworthy. lots of houses burn without news coverage


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> If there was a fire wouldn't the local news be reporting it?



Dunno if housefires qualify for news, even local news. I remember when my neighbours house burned down and it didnt make the news


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> If there was a fire wouldn't the local news be reporting it?


As I pointed out earlier, the two main local news sites sparsely updated. One hasn't since December 30th, another hasn't since January 7th. Even in a place like Greene County there's more news than that.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Burning Love said:
			
		

> Horde Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




welcome to suburban virginia.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> If there was a fire wouldn't the local news be reporting it?


It happened at like 2AM. If it did happen(and it seems pretty clear based of Chris's posts that it did) something about it will pop up online in a few hours or so,

Maybe.

Its kinda seems middle of nowhere-ish, honestly.


----------



## Fialovy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

You know something I noticed? He mentioned Lucy, one of the cats, but... what about the other cats? I know we saw Scampers recently in the new house tour, but what about the fate of the other cats?


----------



## Francine StripeCheer (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

At this time, the one I feel sorry for is the Tape Collector.   

And all of Bob's records are gone.

The Megan Shrine, the Crumple-Lope, all the original Sonichus, his guitars, attraction signs, the Sailor Moon poster, the Marge poster. All gone, like tears in rain. Sic Transit Gloria Cwcki.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Fialovy said:
			
		

> You know something I noticed? He mentioned Lucy, one of the cats, but... what about the other cats? I know we saw Scampers recently in the new house tour, but what about the fat of the other cats?



.....and now im even more depressed


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Well, i can say this.. if true, even though it isn't such a surprise to some of us here, it probably very much is to Chris, and things are going to be a whole lot shitter for him a whole lot sooner than most of us thought. I feel truly bad for Chris, even though he's a shithead most of the time. I'm glad he's okay, and i'm glad that all they lost was stuff, but nobody deserves to get forced out of their own home, even if it was directly due to their own actions. (which let's be honest, the hoard was never Chris's fault.) 

I really hope that maybe in a way this is a turning point for Chris in a good way. He's free of the hoard (until a new one starts, but maybe this will possibly be a cautionary lesson once the fire departments report comes in. who can say?) If there's insurance on the house and the stuff (which strangely, Chris's recent house tour video could benefit him for a few insurance claims) then i doubt they're going to be homeless or anything. 

Anyway... I know we don't talk to Chris directly on this forum because he never reads it, and doesn't care, but right now *i* don't care. Chris, sorry about your house man. That sucks. Hope it all works out.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Francine StripeCheer said:
			
		

> At this time, the one I feel sorry for is the Tape Collector.
> 
> And all of Bob's records are gone.
> 
> The Megan Shrine, the Crumple-Lope, all the original Sonichus, his guitars, attraction signs, the Sailor Moon poster, the Marge poster. All gone, like tears in rain. Sic Transit Gloria Cwcki.



Perfect time to start fresh, now that all that stuff from his past is gone.

But he wont. Never does.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> If there was a fire wouldn't the local news be reporting it?



Is there a scanner somewhere on the web where we can listen into the local fire department? I know the ruckersville frequency is 39.18000 but I dont know of a site to access it


----------



## lynx (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Francine StripeCheer said:
			
		

> At this time, the one I feel sorry for is the Tape Collector.
> 
> And all of Bob's records are gone.
> 
> The Megan Shrine, the Crumple-Lope, all the original Sonichus, his guitars, attraction signs, the Sailor Moon poster, the Marge poster. All gone, like tears in rain. Sic Transit Gloria Cwcki.



i guess it's a good thing that he's got complete online backups of everything then, whether he wanted them or not.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

now i feel bad for wishing something would stop the godawful pokemans updates


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun fact: the 8,300 people in Ruckersville make up almost fifteen times the population first two towns I lived in for the first 14 years of my life, and about eight times the population of the one I lived in from 15 to 23. All three of those towns still had local news that updated fairly quickly. I would say the Greene County people just make money from the sites and have no real community connection, thus no desire to post things like house fires.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Brother, this is really sad and I cannot imagine how awful it would be to lose everything in a house fire.


----------



## Hornets (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> Francine StripeCheer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a really big feeling this is something Chris will complain about for years on end and blame various things on it. Idk. It seems like a Chris thing he'd do.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I hope he doesn't try and sue the coffee company cause I gotta feeling the fire investigation report is going to be more embarrassing and incriminating for the Chandlers than them.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Some JERK said:
			
		

> Well, i can say this.. if true, even though it isn't such a surprise to some of us here, it probably very much is to Chris, and things are going to be a whole lot shitter for him a whole lot sooner than most of us thought. I feel truly bad for Chris, even though he's a shithead most of the time. I'm glad he's okay, and i'm glad that all they lost was stuff, but nobody deserves to get forced out of their own home, even if it was directly due to their own actions. (which let's be honest, the hoard was never Chris's fault.)
> 
> I really hope that maybe in a way this is a turning point for Chris in a good way. He's free of the hoard (until a new one starts, but maybe this will possibly be a cautionary lesson once the fire departments report comes in. who can say?) If there's insurance on the house and the stuff (which strangely, Chris's recent house tour video could benefit him for a few insurance claims) then i doubt they're going to be homeless or anything.


1) It is amazing how quickly this unfolded. I was expecting Barb to die this year, but nothing like this. I thought Chris would probably have the house until somebody came to collect on unpaid bills. You can't predict anything like this, but if it's real, it's a sobering thing to think about. 

2) There is next to no chance of this being a turning point. He's had an endless amount of potential turning points. He just doesn't have the mental capacity to step back and rationally analyze these situations like we do. He's been trained for uselessness his whole life. They basically trained him to do just enough cool tricks to take care of them into old age. When people say he's not smart enough or whatever, they're not like, trying to be mean a lot of the time. It's just true. It's not there. He can't analyze these things because nobody made the effort to equip him with these skills.


----------



## GodBearMissionary (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Holy shit... I never thought I'd say this but... I'm really sorry to hear this. Shit. Best wishes to both of them.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Burning Love said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know.. i'm usually one of the people saying those things. What i meant by "turning point" was that i hope that he at least gets to have his own room in a non-trashed house again, and be a little happier than he's been. That's about the most Chris can hope for realistically.


----------



## Golly (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

What a blow for the Chandlers. This is really unfortunate and I'm sure Chris sees it as throwing "more salt into an emotionally opened wound", or however he'd phrase it. I really hope this is their chance to turn some of their lives around, though.

It sucks how likely it is that the Sonichu anthology (especially if he has made any new additions since his internet departure), the Relics, and the remainder of the cats are gone, though. Chris only mentioned salvaging the dogs and Lucy. That means Scampers, the cat we saw in the last house tour is missing or dead, same as the other cats.

Of course, on the other hand, I wonder if this means that Chris might now feel slightly more grateful to the CWCKi, it being the host and compilation of all known Sonichu material.

Regarding the chance of a successful lawsuit against Keurig, the Chandlers hardly have a case. Not only is there a video from 2009 showing how much of a fire hazard the house already was, but an updated one showing only that it had gotten worse. They might at best, be able to get minimal compensation. I hope their insurance is more kind.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Some JERK said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even know. Insurance companies are bitches and from what I've heard of people that live there, not many people in the community want to see him, let alone do some kind of fundraiser to keep him off the streets/alive.


----------



## JULAY (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

And all along, I assumed that Chris would lose 14 BC in a trade for some magic beans...

Seriously though, it's terrible that Chris and Barb lost their home, but at least this happened while Snorlax is still around. Can you imagine what would have happened if this went down with Chris living there on his own? He would have been sleeping under a bridge or in a cardboard box for sure. At least this way, Snorlax can take the insurance money and get them back on their feet, and hopefully not and clutter the new place with a new hoard.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



> i know.. i'm usually one of the people saying those things. What i meant by "turning point" was that i hope that he at least gets to have his own room in a non-trashed house again, and be a little happier than he's been. That's about the most Chris can hope for realistically.


I don't even know. Insurance companies are bitches and from what I've heard of people that live there, not many people in the community want to see him, let alone do some kind of fundraiser to keep him off the streets/alive.[/quote]

The church will come through for them, even if Chris annoys them they like us wouldn't want to see him and Barb homeless.


----------



## Hitler (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I was just given some info from one of my contacts confirming this. Here is a recent pic of Chris


Spoiler









I don't believe him at all


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				JULAY said:
			
		

> And all along, I assumed that Chris would lose 14 BC in a trade for some magic beans...
> 
> Seriously though, it's terrible that Chris and Barb lost their home, but at least this happened while Snorlax is still around. Can you imagine what would have happened if this went down with Chris living there on his own? He would have been sleeping under a bridge or in a cardboard box for sure. At least this way, Snorlax can take the insurance money and get them back on their feet, and hopefully not and clutter the new place with a new hoard.


How long are you expecting an early 70s woman to make it after all the shit she's been through? A lot of us were convinced this was her year before she had all of her memories and belongings destroyed. She might go into hoarder withdrawal and drop dead.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Golly said:
			
		

> Of course, on the other hand, I wonder if this means that Chris might now feel slightly more grateful to the CWCKi, it being the host and compilation of all known Sonichu material.


I doubt he'll go as far as being grateful but it is a small mercy for him.



			
				JULAY said:
			
		

> And all along, I assumed that Chris would lose 14 BC in a trade for some magic beans...
> 
> Seriously though, it's terrible that Chris and Barb lost their home, but at least this happened while Snorlax is still around. Can you imagine what would have happened if this went down with Chris living there on his own? He would have been sleeping under a bridge or in a cardboard box for sure. At least this way, Snorlax can take the insurance money and get them back on their feet, and hopefully not and clutter the new place with a new hoard.


I wonder what the chances are of them selling the house and buying a smaller, more manageable property?

This is all so awful, I really do hope they were well insured.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Whether their home has burned down or not, 34 people seem to like the post about the coffee brewer causing the fire.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Pickle Inspector said:
			
		

> I wonder what the chances are of them selling the house and buying a smaller, more manageable property?




i'd say zero, if it burned down....


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				He Sets Me On Fire said:
			
		

> Whether their home has burned down or not, 34 people seem to like the post about the coffee brewer causing the fire.


COFFEE IS EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Hornets (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Burning Love said:
			
		

> He Sets Me On Fire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what's up with all these usernames relating to fire? what did you guys DO?


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Hornets said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, my original handle was going to be House Crushed By Giant Meteor, but somebody else had it at the time.


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Fall of the House of Chandler?


----------



## Satoru182 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

How sad this is if true. I really hopped that once Barb passed away, Chris would sell her crap to make pocket money hence cleaning little by little the hoard. Since he cares not for other people possesion he would have taken any money for those things.


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Burning Love said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As someone with some experience with both insurance agencies, and selling insurances, I can safely say that even if they had their house covered, there is a slim chance anything will come out of it if:
-If they call it in, and an agent comes out to survey the site, the disrepair of the house would probably disqualify their claims.
-If it will be determined that the cause of the fire was from a faulty device, and their insurance has exceptions for such a thing ( I doubt they phoned in the new purchase, most people don't care), then they might pay, unless the previous event happens.
To sum it up though: Unless they had some exceptionally designed insurance for a house in disrepair, and with a high risk level, I personally doubt the Chandler Clan will be compensated in this regard.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Burning Love said:
			
		

> I don't even know. Insurance companies are bitches and from what I've heard of people that live there, not many people in the community want to see him, let alone do some kind of fundraiser to keep him off the streets/alive.


Yeah they sure can be, and i don't know enough about hoarding and homeowners insurance to say if the condition of 14BLC at the time of the fire would affect any claims. (maybe that house tour wasn't such a good idea after all?) but i do know that their church won't let them die in the street, and beyond that, both Barb and Chris still have incomes (as meager as they might be.) so if they have to, they can rent something and say fuck the mortgage until that's all resolved (what is the bank going to do, foreclose and kick them out of the house that burned down?)


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Termiborg said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks much for the insight.   The hoard was a disaster waiting to happen. The tours alone will assure they get nothing.


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Some JERK said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I mentioned before, if the agent who might do the survey on their house sees the damages, and how it happened (keep in mind, these people are good at this shit), I personally doubt they will get any compensation through their insurance. And as you mentioned, the house tour video can be a smoking gun, albeit based on what we can see on it, it wasn't made that recently, thus it's not conclusive.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I'll believe it once I see it.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				RogerRabbit1988 said:
			
		

> I'll believe it once I see it.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Telling isn't it that his (disaster waiting to happen) house burns down and one of the first things he does is find someone/something else to blame.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				RogerRabbit1988 said:
			
		

> I'll believe it once I see it.



_* immitates Banes voice and puts  a shotgun at roger's forehead
_

YOU'LL JUST HAVE TO IMAGINE THE FIRE!!!


----------



## The Maxx (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

The fire must have started where they could see it for them to get out so soon. I doubt that they had any working fire alarms in the horde if they had any at all.


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Holy shit. I wake up to read this.  

I really hope Chris isn't being a drama llama and not lying about this. I mean, It would be really messed up if one lied about a situation like this.  This is truly upsetting if the house did go up in flames. I know he had a hoarded house, but I agree with whoever said he could've sold the stuff to make pocket change.

 I can't imagine all of the recent stuff happening and then ending out like this. Definitely not the happy new year the chandler family was expecting. 

I'm not the religious type, but my thoughts go out to them. I hope  they can figure everything out.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

HOLY SHIT! ONE OF THE PREDICTIONS CAME TRUE!

But I don't think that Chris should be blaming the faulty wiring of the coffee maker, but the hoard. That's what any insurance company is going to do...


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

It would be kind of awesome if they got compensated for the damages, and made off with an insane amount of money. Can you imagine Chris being rich? It would be gone faster than the Sonic Spending Spree of yesteryear.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				bradsternum said:
			
		

> It would be kind of awesome if they got compensated for the damages, and made off with an insane amount of money. Can you imagine Chris being rich? It would be gone faster than the Sonic Spending Spree of yesteryear.


But that won't happen.


----------



## Big Bob Pataki (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

i noticed he didn't say anything about his ps3 making it out intact.  could his life upgrade have burned along with the fire?

also,   says he was praying to emmanuel god to burn down the game place that night and instead freakin' emmanuel god burned down his place  ]P


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				bradsternum said:
			
		

> It would be kind of awesome if they got compensated for the damages, and made off with an insane amount of money. Can you imagine Chris being rich? It would be gone faster than the Sonic Spending Spree of yesteryear.



Frankly, that's about as probable as his   suddenly getting straightened out, but we'll see.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

If there was an outstanding mortgage (which I get the impression there was) I thought they were required to have homeowners insurance.  Maybe that's just a Texas thing?  I'm not sure.

But I'm pretty sure even if they have it the insurance company will try not to pay and have a good case to not pay - the hoard.

Ideally in a case like this the homeowners insurance would cover the cost of clearing the property and rebuilding the home.

But I suspect they're fucked on the insurance front but hopefully I'm wrong.

Good thing he just wrote that positive review for his church though.


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Only way they're getting any money out of this is if the report proves that the coffee maker did start the fire, and Keurig decide they don't want the hassle of going through a court case and toss the Chandlers a few thousand bucks to settle out of court - and even that's a ridiculously long shot.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				HarryHowler said:
			
		

> Only way they're getting any money out of this is if the report proves that the coffee maker did start the fire, and Keurig decide they don't want the hassle of going through a court case and toss the Chandlers a few thousand bucks to settle out of court - and even that's a ridiculously long shot.



I concur.


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> If there was an outstanding mortgage (which I get the impression there was) I thought they were required to have homeowners insurance.  Maybe that's just a Texas thing?  I'm not sure.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure even if they have it the insurance company will try not to pay and have a good case to not pay - the hoard.
> 
> ...



Insuring a house that you put mortgage on is general practice, so yes they should have it. Then again, it's placed there so that if anything happens to the house, the insurance covers the costs for the bank. Taking this into account though, if that house was already in the bank's hand, the Chandler Clan will either not get anything because of the fire, or some meager ammount at best.


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Oh, no question that (if this happened at all, of course) they won't get any money out of it.


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				HarryHowler said:
			
		

> Only way they're getting any money out of this is if the report proves that the coffee maker did start the fire, and Keurig decide they don't want the hassle of going through a court case and toss the Chandlers a few thousand bucks to settle out of court - and even that's a ridiculously long shot.



Someone with more knowledge than me here said that a coffee machine is very basic as far as electronics go, so even if it was faulty, the odds of that thing causing the fire itself is slim. On the other hand, the wiring of the house, being in utter disrepair could be a potential reason for this.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

How will he convince his high school gal pals to come to the reunion now, if Manchester High Lego Edition burned up?


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Laydeez and JERKS. I believe that Chris: The Wilderness Year(s) (although another Adrian Mole title, 'The Cappuccino Years' has ironic, a-loggy appeal) is now upon us...

We have entered endgame.


----------



## Screaming Llama (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

If this doesn't serve as a wake-up call for Barb regarding her hoarding, nothing will.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> * (failing the first two) had actually bothered to hoard a fire extinguisher or two



A fire extinguisher would not put out a hoard fire.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TrippinKahlua said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't fire fighters say the only thing worse than a hoard fire is one at a place with dangerous materials, such as at petrol stations, chemical plants and anywhere with radiological material?


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TrippinKahlua said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, most hoarders pile up junk, and not useful items. Or if they do, they are never within reach.


----------



## Silver (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

You know, it's funny. We all said the hoard was a fire hazard and a fire would be super-problematic. But I don't think any of us actually expected it to _happen._ Or, if we did, not... like... during this time, you know what I mean? It's like how I felt the day I went to the CWCki in 2011 to see Bob's memorial page - it's like, "oh, shit, _something happened._"

I... .


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> If this doesn't serve as a wake-up call for Barb regarding her hoarding, nothing will.



Nothing will.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

This is horrible, especially if they don't get anything from insurance. They're lucky to be alive.

I hope they can find a new place. Of course, they won't be grateful to anyone who helps them out during this hard time. I know some people whose house burned down about 10 years ago. The Red Cross helped them out until the insurance paid out, but of course they were normal people with a tidy house and not a hoard.

Keurig is now a dang dirty troll for burning his house down. And of course KEURIG IS EXPENSIVE


----------



## GFYS (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Agreed, my money is on _nothing will._

No lesson will be learned.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> Keurig is now a dang dirty troll for burning his house down. And of course KEURIG IS EXPENSIVE



How long do you think it'll be until he finds out that Megan works for Keurig?


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				GFYS said:
			
		

> Agreed, my money is on _nothing will._
> 
> No lesson will be learned.



If the past is any indication, then no, this won't serve as a lesson either. The only lesson either of them will understand is the moment when GodBear tells them that it's time.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I got some training with firefighters once on how to use a fire extinguisher. If you don't use it right or don't use the right type of extinguisher you can make it worse.

So now we have a scenario with a small fire but an inept Chris spreads the fire to the rest of the house.


----------



## Duckmongler (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

This stuff is serious and kinda sad, but I can't resist thinking about Chris' next FB update:

KEURIG used EMBER.
It's super effective!


----------



## rocket (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

this is sad and all but really, they have a keurig? _really?_


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				rocket said:
			
		

> this is sad and all but really, they have a keurig? _really?_




"had"


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Duckmongler said:
			
		

> This stuff is serious and kinda sad, but I can't resist thinking about Chris' next FB update:
> 
> COFFEE MAKER used EMBER.
> It's super effective!



I liked BatmanVsTonyDanza's post in mchat.

'GO KEURIG! GO OUT AND ZAP TO THE EXTREME!'


----------



## MillisecondOfDeath (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Now we will never see what mysteries were locked in Bob's filing cabinet.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				rocket said:
			
		

> this is sad and all but really, they have a keurig? _really?_


Considering that they didn't have an accessible kitchen, I can sort of see the appeal.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

In the US we have a code for which type of fire the extinguisher can be used on.

But yeah, Chris wouldn't use it right and make things worse.


----------



## geronimo_smith (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

do I have this right.. the hoard was so bad they had to keep the coffee machine in the bathroom?

anyway I hope something positive comes out of this. hopefully they'll end up renting their next home so there's a landlord to make sure the place stays hoard free.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Couple thoughts: 

1- I don't think Chris is lying, it doesn't fit his over-the-top pattern when he lies.  It may be exaggerated.  We'll see.

2- If we want to do something for them, I'd suggest either putting together a shipment of supplies or some gift cards to places that they may need to go.  

3- As ever, I doubt the Chandlers will see this as a chance to better their own lives, but this IS the kind of wild card that might bring in outside intervention.  I can see Chris in particular benefiting from a clean break from his past, as painful as this will be.  He needs professional guidance to help him be positive, when his instincts are strictly negative.


----------



## Ghost Got Double Dipped (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I'm holding off on saying my thoughts until I either see a picture of the house burnt or a testimony of somebody who either seen the burnt remains of the house or somebody who was there when the house was set ablaze.


----------



## RetardBus (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Shit, like many others, I often joked about the hoard being a major fire hazard but never expected 14BLC to burn to the ground, especially this soon. This may very well be the darkest chapter of Christory to come.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				The Hoard Drone said:
			
		

> Shit, like many others, I often joked about the hoard being a major fire hazard but never expected 14BLC to burn to the ground, especially this soon. This may very well be the darkest chapter of Christory to come.


I understand what you mean, and others have said similar things about saying it was a fire hazard but not expecting this to actually happen. but I'm not exactly sure why anyone is surprised. Something is either a fire hazard or it isn't. 14BLC obviously was, and it apparently caught fire. Because it was a fire hazard.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I can't help but think this is the best news of A-Log's life.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Well that takes care of the hoard!


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Hooooooooly shit.

That's all I can say, really.


----------



## Furina (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Wow, I can't believe it finally happened. 

For so long I've wanted someone to reveal the secrets that lay inside 14 BC but now it's all ash and memories. I'm really just hoping Chris is exaggerating and all that's actually been damaged is some singeing of the hoard. 

These next few months will be... interesting.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Furina said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe it finally happened.
> 
> For so long I've wanted someone to reveal the secrets that lay inside 14 BC but now it's all ash and memories. I'm really just hoping Chris is exaggerating and all that's actually been damaged is some singeing of the hoard.
> 
> These next few months will be... interesting.


A good amount of damage from housefires is actually water damage caused by the firefighters putting out the flames. Given how much shit was in there, there's an excellent chance that most of the hoard is completely fucked.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Well shit. This is unexpected.


----------



## spaps (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I wonder how Barb's taking this. Considering she threatened to kill herself if Bob and/or Chris threw out her shit, is she gonna try to off herself?


----------



## Obnoxion (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I don't believe this. Is this real life?

In case it is... I'm at a loss for words.

EDIT: is CWCki down because of increased traffic or something?


----------



## hurpdurpmanguy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				spaps said:
			
		

> I wonder how Barb's taking this. Considering she threatened to kill herself if Bob and/or Chris threw out her shit, is she gonna try to off herself?


Honestly, I'd expect her to be as lazy as Chris if she tried to end it all.


----------



## DrinkingStrawofFail (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Wait, fuck...what about the other cats? Is Chris saying that only one made it out alive?!


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				spaps said:
			
		

> I wonder how Barb's taking this. Considering she threatened to kill herself if Bob and/or Chris threw out her shit, is she gonna try to off herself?


She just did that to control people, not because she was actually suicidally obsessed with her hoard. She'll just start over from the backup hoard nucleus in the surviving car.


----------



## Ghost Got Double Dipped (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				DrinkingStrawofFail said:
			
		

> Wait, fuck...what about the other cats? Is Chris saying that only one made it out alive?!


My theory is that one cat is probably the only one who lived long enough to see this day. I mean the other cats were kinda old, and I think some of them ran away.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Chris said:
			
		

> So my house burned to the ground...





			
				The Internet said:
			
		

> 135 people like this.


Damn. I don't care who you are. That's gotta' sting a bit.


----------



## Chris_R (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Well. There's nothing funny about this, but I bet he is exaggerating.hopefully this is a ween hoax and not a real thing.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

If the fire is as bad as Chris makes it out to be, this is comparable to the destruction of Baghdad by the Mongols. So many precious texts and relics, gone, destroyed.

The fabled childhood autism report, the wall of originals, the original SheCameForCWC, the numerous relics of fail...

Its a dark day, not only for Chris and Barb, but for all of us who take so much interest In his life.


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				DrinkingStrawofFail said:
			
		

> Wait, fuck...what about the other cats? Is Chris saying that only one made it out alive?!



It's... a catastrophe.


----------



## Pickle Man (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*







Seriously, I kind of feel bad for him but he got to freaking learn that it not always someone else fault for the problem in his life.


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> If the fire is as bad as Chris makes it out to be, this is comparable to the destruction of Baghdad by the Mongols. So many precious texts and relics, gone, destroyed.
> 
> The fabled childhood autism report, the wall of originals, the original SheCameForCWC, the numerous relics of fail...
> 
> Its a dark day, not only for Chris and Barb, but for all of us who take so much interest In his life.


The CWCki is the only place that backed up his comics and what ever other media he released to the public.  I guess anything he drew or wrote that he never uploaded to the internet is gone forever. I wonder if Bob put the autism papers or any other important documents in a fire proof safe?


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

http://www.bankingmyway.com/insurance-c ... -insurance

In a world where any insurance company will use any reason to not have to pay out... One man has stabbed his family in the back by personally documenting how much of a fire hazard his own home was.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Wow. Even if this is BS (which I doubt; Chris is a horrible liar) I think I'll spend the weekend scanning important documents and uploading them to my Dropbox.


----------



## spaps (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Kosher Dill said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably should've expected that, but with the Chandlers, you never know.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Francis E. Dec said:
			
		

> Wow. Even if this is BS (which I doubt; Chris is a horrible liar) I think I'll spend the weekend scanning important documents and uploading them to my Dropbox.



I give it 50/50 personally. This could just be the CWCki forums mods tuff trooling us.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

Francis E. Dec said:
			
		

> Wow. Even if this is BS (which I doubt; Chris is a horrible liar) I think I'll spend the weekend scanning important documents and uploading them to my Dropbox.


I would also suggest encrypting them, throwing them onto a CD/DVD and either mailing them to people you trust to hang onto for you (they cant read them if they're encrypted) or looking into a safe deposit box or some other sort of physical offsite storage option.(shit, it's a disc. you could probably hide that thing about a million places in public where it would never ever be found.)

I love Dropbox to death, but you really never know when a company is going to implode or royally fuck up and allow their data security to be compromised. (Which sadly, has been happening far too often lately.)




			
				Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> Francis E. Dec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true, but to me, it would be the exact same scenario as if Chris were making this up. Nothing would be gained, nothing would be lost, and nothing would change, so... what would be the point? Instead of talking about how much of a fire hazard his house MIGHT be, we wind up talking about how much of a fire hazard it WAS?

I don't see it.


----------



## Varis (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> I give it 50/50 personally. This could just be the CWCki forums mods tuff trooling us.


If anyone is trolling, it's Chris. This post is public on Facebook.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Varis said:
			
		

> Crazy Pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sir are naive.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

In all seriousness, is there anything we could do to help?

I don't mean like... all driving down there and rebuilding his house, but once the dust settles and there's some actual evidence of how bad this was, maybe starting an indiegogo campaign to raise money?

As another poster suggested you'd have to take that money and buy gift cards with it to places like Home Depot, Kroger, Bed, Bath & Beyond, etc, because they would just spend shit frivolously if you gave them actual money.  Gift cards make it harder to buy vidya and junk food if they are to stores that don't have them.

People have raised hundreds of thousands for old ladies that get yelled at by kids on a bus, I imagine there could be a little money picked up for our favorite autist.


----------



## Donald Duck (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*







Was basically my first reaction to the news. Him losing the house, whether by foreclosure or by fire, was always an inevitability, but still... it doesn't diminish the shock.

I'm actually hoping that he IS lying about the fire. Sure, he'd be a total shit head and have reached a new low, but that's just business as usual with him. However, if it's true and he's just lost fucking near everything but the shirt on his back, then this is the real life "Game Over" for him. 

That said, the fact that he's been hoping and praying for the Game Place to burn down, and with Snyder in it no less, for so long now that this feels rather karmic.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Smutley said:
			
		

> In all seriousness, is there anything we could do to help?
> 
> I don't mean like... all driving down there and rebuilding his house, but once the dust settles and there's some actual evidence of how bad this was, maybe starting an indiegogo campaign to raise money?
> 
> ...



 

It wouldn't be appreciated, nor would it do any good.


----------



## Duckmongler (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

After the fire, the slanderous trolls may have more stuff about the life of Chris than Chris himself.


----------



## Furina (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Some JERK said:
			
		

> Furina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucked or just really wet? Granted, most of it will have to be thrown out but that was already the case. 

Alright, assuming Chris wasn't exaggerating, it does sound like the house is pretty much screwed. Sounds like Chris's room is also destroyed, along with all his precious stuff. Think about it: All those relics of Christory. The Megan shrine, the Wall of Originals, the Lego CWCville. All of it might be lost...like tears...in the rain.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Duckmongler said:
			
		

> After the fire, the slanderous trolls may have more stuff about the life of Chris than Chris himself.



That actually legit makes me feel sad.   

Not that it really matters. He'll be screaming about how Megan caused the fire in 3 days.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

OH, MY GOD!

COMPY!

What have you done?!


----------



## Varis (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Meanwhile, on Keurig's Facebook page...

http://i.imgur.com/Q3L7Dxr.png


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Smutley said:
			
		

> In all seriousness, is there anything we could do to help?
> 
> I don't mean like... all driving down there and rebuilding his house, but once the dust settles and there's some actual evidence of how bad this was, maybe starting an indiegogo campaign to raise money?
> 
> ...



If people see the need to help out that's fine but ,I feel like a total bitch for saying this, I don't think I'd send them any money. We still don't know the full extent of the damage (insurance,etc.) and that being said:

*The Chandler's can't be trusted with money.
*They wouldn't appreciate the help.

Their going to have a rough time now, but if Rocky and the Church help they'll be alright. They still  have the tugboat and there's TONS of secondhand furniture and clothing stores where they can get stuff for their new place. If they maintain a frugal lifestyle they'll be okay. Chris and Barb have never been suffering due to lack of basic necessities...Chris mostly seems to bitch about not being able to afford things he wants.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but what about Bob's filing cabinet containing all of the lovely goodies we've so longed for? Chance it survived the fire, or do we think it wouldn't be strong enough to withstand the flames of the hoard?


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Furina said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, +1 internets for the Blade Runner reference, but really, most of the stuff in a house isn't at all designed to be really really wet without being severely damaged. And we're not talking about anything approaching "clean" water. It's gonna be full of ash and building material particulates and all kinds of other shit (maybe even literally). That garbage is all junk now.


----------



## fuzzypickles (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I don't really know what to say about this. Assuming it's true, this is a great calamity for Chris. And I wouldn't be surprised if this is true, seeing as mice and rats could've chewed up the wires to their electronics. I'll keep following this over the next few days for updates.


----------



## Solbrud (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I hate to say it, but if you want to donate your money to someone in need there are much better places. Don't donate to him just because he was insane and bizarre enough to grab your attention. There are plenty of decent people whose houses burn down, why not look to help them?


----------



## Holdek (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> No news reports online as of yet, but its still early in the day. I'm keeping an eye out.



Even if it is real, I don't think there's going to be any news reports on a single house in Ruckersville burning down with no casualties.


----------



## rocket (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

dude's house burns down and spergs be like "what about bob's guns"


----------



## Smutley (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CWCissey said:
			
		

> Smutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being appreciated doesn't mean anything.  Charity isn't about being recognized, it's about helping others.  However, you don't think getting gift cards to some place that they can buy sheeting and blankets and nothing else would be of help?  Or being able to buy food?


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Venusaur said:
			
		

> If people see the need to help out that's fine but ,I feel like a total bitch for saying this, I don't think I'd send them any money. We still don't know the full extent of the damage (insurance,etc.) and that being said:
> 
> *The Chandler's can't be trusted with money.
> *They wouldn't appreciate the help.


Right.  Even if I had the money to spare for charity instead of feeding myself, I wouldn't send it to the Chandlers. Mi did have the brief thought of sending Chris a little pogeymans plush I have sitting around, just for, like, moral support or something, but chances are Chris would just completely reject it/throw it out/just not care, and the toy deserves a more loving owner than that.

Anything given to the Chandlers, at least from sources outside their immediate support group from church and the community, will just disappear into a black hole of... something.  Not feeling very witty this morning.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				Holdek said:
			
		

> SteelPlatedHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True enough, but what else do they have to report today?


----------



## Furina (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Some JERK said:
			
		

> most of the stuff in a house isn't at all designed to be really really wet without being severely damaged. And we're not talking about anything approaching "clean" water. It's gonna be full of ash and building material particulates and all kinds of other shit (maybe even literally). That garbage is all junk now.



I suppose. Really I don't care about the junk. It's the Christorical relics and Bob's mythical file cabinet that I'm concerned about. I always kind of imagined raiding the house once Chris and Barb had either died or moved on and uncovering all kinds of fascinating new insights into Chris's life. Now the odds of that ever happening seem considerably slimmer (unlike Chris). 
Still, if any local Virginians can find the time to go through the remains of 14 BC they would be preserving Christory for us all.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Himawari said:
			
		

> Venusaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a thought... IF this were legit and IF the Chandlers were in need, perhaps a donation (in whatever form) could be sent to Wesley Memorial Church, with the request that it be used to aid whatever assistance they give to the Chandlers.  Having someone at the Church dole out the funds would probably keep the donation focused on doing them some good.


----------



## lunac (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Long time lurker/follower of Christory, but this is the first time I've felt compelled to post anything.

If anyone is feeling compelled to try to help the Chandler's out monetarily, I agree with the people here who have been saying that anything sent to them will either be squandered or just thrown out unopened, even if it's a gift card.

That being said, if you really, really were wanting to donate something, your best bet would probably be to contact their church.  The pastor usually has a discretionary fund for situations exactly like this.


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				ChurchOfGodBear said:
			
		

> True enough, but what else do they have to report today?


Rob Bell's campaign to have sexual offenders banned from holding public office in Virginia? (link)


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				HarryHowler said:
			
		

> ChurchOfGodBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Won't help.  Chris is already mayor.


----------



## The Maxx (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> Donald Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I try to never wish bad things on others, you never know if those bad things could happen to you. If I was more religious I would think it was Godbear trying to Chris to stop shit like that. Not that Chris would listen.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				HarryHowler said:
			
		

> Rob Bell's campaign to have sexual offenders banned from holding public office in Virginia? (link)


So much for moving Chris into the State House.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				HarryHowler said:
			
		

> ChurchOfGodBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



intriguing... but i bet nothing will come of it.  he's a total wimp don't 'cha know.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Not saying this as a wish for new content or anything so crass, but I wonder if the local news stations will pick up on this?  Houses burn all the time without getting featured on the news, yeah, but this is something reporters could easily spin into a fluff piece.  "An ailing mother and her adult autistic son tragically lose their home to fire, all because of a faulty coffee machine!"  Or something like that.


----------



## hellbound (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji`un. 

I doubt it was the Keurig. They're a touch more complicated than your average Mr. Coffee but not enough to blow out a good wall-socket. Old house, poorly maintained, filled with crap, it's lucky they made it out.

I can tell you a few things. They will not be staying with the church. The church just isn't set up to take in refugees. This isn't Hollywood. There may be shelters, or they may have to stay with a friend for a while. If insurance doesn't pay out, odds are they're going to get section 8 housing for dirt cheap.

The other cats, weren't they outdoor pets? If so they're probably fine for now. Temps in Ruckersville have been low but they may have sought shelter under a neighbor's porch. If they're alive they'll either be found prowling around the ruins, or on a neighbor's property, or they'll go feral (which sadly would be a shorter life).

As far as "going through the remains," that would be trespassing and, depending on if the local police department wants to investigate for arson (I doubt it but you never know) possibly tampering with a crime scene.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> JohnConstantine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really?  You can't believe it?  Come on.  It's Chris!



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are weens that "share" his status updates and write paragraphs of condemnation about them.  And I think anyone can "like" his statuses.  So, yeah, probably just people wanting a little chuckle at his expense, especially now that he's specifically asked the world _not_ to do it.


----------



## cmcki (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Wow. This really sucks. Nobody deserves stuff like this.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> Horde Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Damn sad way to start the new year losing a home, my condolence to the chandlers. 

But until they get a fire report there is no way chris would know what startedd the fire. The reason chris is blaming the coffee maker is he probably he plugged it in the bathroom and saw spark from the outlet and thought nothing of it and along the night the outlet went haywire. So in chris mind coffe maker caused the fire not faulty wiring


----------



## Varis (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

[youtube]qkYnMRh26Oo[/youtube]

Holy shit guise look what I found


----------



## Descent (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I know we all say "Chris never learns" (and it's true), but I would really, _really_ hope that a house fire would be enough for him to turn his life around. Hopefully they're able to get some money to help them get back on their feet. If they move into a small apartment their financial situation might get better.

Hopefully they don't try to sue Keurig because an unwinable lawsuit is the last thing they need right now.

I know Chris doesn't open gifts from trolls, but a nice thing to do might be to print out all of his Sonichu comics and other artwork (minus shit like SheCameForCWC) and kind of rebuild his scrapbook for him. Maybe a Field Agent could give it to him?


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Varis said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkYnMRh26Oo
> 
> Holy shit guise look what I found



You found a private video?


----------



## spaps (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Varis said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkYnMRh26Oo
> 
> Holy shit guise look what I found


Shit's private.


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Himawari said:
			
		

> Not saying this as a wish for new content or anything so crass, but I wonder if the local news stations will pick up on this?  Houses burn all the time without getting featured on the news, yeah, but this is something reporters could easily spin into a fluff piece.  "An ailing mother and her adult autistic son tragically lose their home to fire, all because of a faulty coffee machine!"  Or something like that.


While I wouldn't be surprised to see this eventually make the news, it'll be more likely as part of some fire department info piece about the dangers of excessive hording. All you'd need to do is take one of Chris's tour videos, tint it black-and-white, add some scary music and a voiceover about how this is the result of a decade of hording, then BANG!, cut to the smoking ruins of 14 Branchland Court, and you've got a nice PSA right there.


----------



## Thetan (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

This really floored me. I'm still processing it.....

If this is true, then it will be the second time I've genuinely felt sorry for Chris (the first time being Bob's death).

I wonder if PCA would be willing to do a quick drive by to get visual confirmation. I'm not trying to be crass here. There's just that little voice in my head insisting that Chris could be bullshitting, and this is all a desperate ploy for attention and sympathy.

If this is true, I'm glad Chris and Barb got out with the pets. The fact that Lucy was the only one of the cats mentioned makes me sad. Maybe we'll never know what became of the others. Except for the objects of genuinely sentimental value, like Bob's record collection, Chris' Sonichu stuff, and his MHS Lego high school and yearbook, I could care less about the rest of the shit in the hoard, which was predominantly worthless garbage.

The Chandler's may also have a hard time finding temporary housing that will accept pets, especially dogs that are still shitting and pissing on newspapers when they're going on two years old (not that this is their fault). The best thing for the dogs and the remaining cat , in my opinion, would be for them to be adopted out to proper homes where they'd be properly cared for. It might not be too late to train the dogs to do their business outside.

If the insurance does do something, they may arrange for the Chandler's to have a trailer to live in while the house is being salvaged (which I don't think is possible) or torn down, potentially to be rebuilt. This was what happened with my neighbors. (But they lived in a nice, clean, well-maintained house.)

I'd like to try and put a positive spin on this and see it as a potential fresh start for Chris. We'll all just have to wait and see how it all turns out.


----------



## Varis (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Balls. 

Okay, try loading that again.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Varis said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkYnMRh26Oo
> 
> Holy shit guise look what I found



Post this shit in the update thread!


----------



## spaps (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Varis said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkYnMRh26Oo
> 
> Holy shit guise look what I found


Oh. Somebody make a backup, quick.

Also, Chris says the coffee maker started the fire, but the video says it started in the bathroom. Did Chris have the coffee maker in the bathroom?


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Varis said:
			
		

> Balls.
> 
> Okay, try loading that again.


Seems to be working now.

Shit, one of the _firefighters_ was injured putting out the fire. Wonder if part of the hoard collapsed on him? At least the main structure of the house seems somewhat intact, though it's hard to tell exactly how bad the damage is.


----------



## The Knife (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I'm able to watch video.

Holy Jesus.

On plus side, the house isn't leveled.  On down side, I doubt it's liveable without some major repairs they clearly can't afford.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Yeah I give it 5 minutes before whoever uploaded that video suffers a bout of white guilt and deletes the video.

As for the minor injuries that could really be anything. Hopefully a firefight just twisted his ankle or something.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Shiiiiit a fire fighter suffered minor injuries, if the fire report goes against the chandlers and if the fighter got hurt trying to manuever around the hoard they might be in trouble.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Varis said:
			
		

> Balls.
> 
> Okay, try loading that again.


It's still private for me.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Varis said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkYnMRh26Oo
> 
> Holy shit guise look what I found



HOLY SHIT! It was real!

No mention of the hoard then? But the firefighters suffering minor injuries? Not good...


----------



## NIA-DOA 2.0 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

As someone who experienced a house fire in the past, my heart goes out to Chris and Barb. I hope they see this as a chance to have a new start, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## HerebeDragons (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Dear God, this is awful.  Chris is a shithead, but Jesus, nobody deserves this...

I hope the other cats made it out okay, not just Lucy.


----------



## DH3000 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Descent said:
			
		

> I know Chris doesn't open gifts from trolls, but a nice thing to do might be to print out all of his Sonichu comics and other artwork (minus shit like SheCameForCWC) and kind of rebuild his scrapbook for him. Maybe a Field Agent could give it to him?


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				R.A.E.L. said:
			
		

> It's still private for me.


Same here.

Never mind, I found it on the news website.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

This shit is like, the intro to an episode of Hoarders or something.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

If that firefighter was hurt from heaps of falling Barbage, I'm going to be Logging some serious A's here.


----------



## HerebeDragons (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				DH3000 said:
			
		

> Descent said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I know Chris doesn't open gifts from trolls, but a nice thing to do might be to print out all of his Sonichu comics and other artwork (minus shit like SheCameForCWC) and kind of rebuild his scrapbook for him. Maybe a Field Agent could give it to him?



So you think he'd accept it, given how paranoid he is?


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CWCissey said:
			
		

> Varis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mother of godbear....


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				BigAltheGreat921 said:
			
		

> R.A.E.L. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't see it either.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

It's real 

I know some people who had a house fire a few years ago. It sucks to go through it. 

I know we want to help them out, but we'll leave it to the charities in Charlottesville who take care of this sort of thing to help them out.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Holy shit guys. I don't even have words right now.


----------



## Pickle Man (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

http://www.newsplex.com/

The video it on their local news website. Scroll down to see the video.


----------



## HerebeDragons (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Kosher Dill said:
			
		

> If that firefighter was hurt from heaps of falling Barbage, I'm going to be Logging some serious A's here.



It could easily have been a burn, or a twisted ankle from his foot going through a damaged floor.  Unless we have confirmation on the nature of the injury, we can't assume it was due to the hoard.  We CAN assume that the hoard contributed to the fire spreading as quickly and as far as it did...


----------



## Descent (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				HerebeDragons said:
			
		

> DH3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I suggested a Field Agent give it to him (aren't FA basically fake IRL friends?)

I know we joke about how Barb is going to go to that hoard in the sky fairly soon, but I seriously hope that doesn't happen because that's the last thing Chris needs right now.


----------



## drmccoy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I doubt he's lying. Why would he? I also think he's probably in a bit of shock right now, hence the rather subdued manner of his facebook posts. It DOES suck, and I wish such a tragedy on no one. Chris is a idiot with mental issues but he's not so bad that he deserves anything like this. This will mentally fuck him up. Oh, and thanks Barb. Your shitty hoard burned your house down. Good job. I feel that Chris doesn't deserve this but Barb does   

I actually feel sorry for Chris. This was beyond his control in many ways and he's a victim of his crazy, hoarding mother. She doesn't give a shit about anybody but the precious load of crap in her house and now that's ruined.

Edit: Holy shit. Somebody was injured. Probably by Barb's hoard. Doesn't look totaled by knowing fires and water damage, that house it quite possibly a total loss.

Edit: Obviously he wasn't lying. Fuck.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Pickle Man said:
			
		

> http://www.newsplex.com/
> 
> The video it on their local news website. Scroll down to see the video.


Thanks, and holy shit.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Well the house is still standing? I was expecting nothing but ashes and rubble from what Chris was saying in his status. Perhaps the house is too structurally damaged to be habitable anymore?


----------



## lynx (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

goddamn chris. god. damn.

good luck, and godbear speed.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

video

ah crap, you can leave comments


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Well the house is still standing? I was expecting nothing but ashes and rubble from what Chris was saying in his status. Perhaps the house is too structurally damaged to be habitable anymore?



If it started on the first floor and reached the roof, at the barest minimum they'll need some major repairs done.

Edit: BTW, if Cole doesn't offer to take in his own mother after her house burns, he really is a piece of shit.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

If that house gets abandoned it will become a archeological dig site for all christorians.  Many may never make it through the great chandler jungle to the ancuent ruin of cwcville to dig through the soot to find relics that Chris hasn't pulled from the structure.  If Chris isn't allowed back because of legal reasons we will become a group of Indiana Joneses, ignoring trespassing laws, hoping the 14 BC temple doesn't collapse upon us as we emerge from the inner sanctum of 14bc with the fabled sonic totem in hands.  Legends will formulate that those that leave the ruin of 14 BC without succumbing to the great firebreathing kueregg leave afflicted by the aspergers.  

Eventually a man will find the medallion and will go mad upon wearing it.  He will become the new defender of 14 bc


----------



## Varis (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Pickle Man said:
			
		

> http://www.newsplex.com/
> 
> The video it on their local news website. Scroll down to see the video.


Damn dirty newssite stealing my limelight!   

Oh well. 

http://www.newsplex.com/home/headlines/ ... 31301.html


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I woke up half an hour ago to about a dozen texts so I'm not going to read the previous 21 pages before just jumping in with my two cents.

Of course this is a tragic occurrence. A home burning down is something I can't even imagine, and I would hope no one else is ever able to.

Of course it may also have been prevented, or at least mitigated, if Chris and his family took care of their house and the hoard didn't fill it to the point of choking off multiple rooms - 14 Branchland Court was a literal tinderbox.

If my home burned down, I would probably make ragey posts at the maker of the coffee machine that was plugged into a faulty outlet too. I think after a while I would come down off of that. I don't think Chris is going to. I think with that one post, we've seen Chris decide he has a new enemy. I think he will rage for years that Keurig burned his house down. He will probably make demands that the company's owner pay to house and feed him for the rest of his life, or maybe that the owner's house be burned down too, or both.

We don't have a lot of solid details yet, of course. I don't think we know if the actual house is _completely _gone, or if _all _of his possessions are ruined, though I would guess so. I would guess it was almost certainly faulty wiring in the outlet they used. A house is a complex system that needs to be maintained, and they never maintained it. Something broke down, and that was it. I was just talking with a friend who had been wondering for years when the house would burn down, and frankly that's the way I felt too. And so did a lot of you. So while this is tragic, it is not surprising.



			
				Thetan said:
			
		

> I'm glad Chris and Barb got out with the pets. The fact that Lucy was the only one of the cats mentioned makes me sad.


The 5 cats documented on the cwcki are basically farm cats, largely independent and they've always lived mostly outdoors. If Lucy is the only cat Chris mentioned, then Lucy was probably the only one in the house at the time, but I'm willing to bet the others were outside and just now scattered into the local area. Will Chris ever see them again? Maybe not. But they're perfectly capable of taking care of themselves, so don't feel too bad about them.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Fuck me, he wasn't fibbing. Holy shit what a game-changer.

Has anyone else noticed the wiki seems to be Slashdotted?


----------



## _blank_ (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Well this sucks for Clan Chandler. 

All the same, I want say I feel some kind of remorse for them but... I felt nothing except the initial 3-second "Oh , really?" shock, followed by... an odd indifference. I dunno, I don't mean to sound A-Loggy, but at the same time, I would be a liar to say that despite of all our joking and the like, we didn't see something like this coming, and I would say it would be further insincere to carry any further shock about it. It sucks no doubt, and I can empathize, but all the same, Chris and Co. has already squandered any compassion I would have for them.

And not to be looking at this as a silver lining, but finally - FINALLY - Chris is going to have to put on his big boy pants and deal with reality. Barb isn't going to be able to hold the horde on him any longer, and he no longer has his toys or vidya to distract him. I'm certain the church will support the family for a little while, but knowing the Chandlers, I doubt anyone (sans the possibility of finding the greatest saint in VA) , will put up with their shit for more than a few weeks. This may finally be the wake-up call Chris needs. And yes, that is expecting a lot esp. from a manchild who was updating his sweetheart requirements while his father was on his deathbed, but one can- as callous as it sounds- hope this is the turning point.

In regards to suing Keurig - Yeah, and all Keurig has to do is show Chris' house tour videos in court to have any charges dropped. 

Also, where the hell is Anna and Waterhead?


----------



## HerebeDragons (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				ChurchOfGodBear said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that I think much of old Coleslaw, but I wouldn't blame him for not going anywhere near Barb and Chris, even in these circumstances.  They're completely toxic people, and he has the right to cut them both out of his life, especially given how Barb treated him.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I keep thinking back to when Bluespike told Chris to burn his house down.

Well... Here ya go, douchebag.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

The news video says the roof got shot out?

That's it then, the house is gone. The roof getting "shot out" means that the fire consumed everything inside so thoroughly that it had to punch a hole in the roof just to escape and keep feeding on oxygen.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Yes, Chris finally got a dose of harsh reality. 

No, I doubt he'll do anything to change his life. He won't be able to adapt to his situation.


----------



## Descent (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Anna better be fixing up a guest room in her parent's house.


----------



## DJAndyMD (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Waking up, seeing there was a Fqacebook update....somehow, not expecting to hear of this. I was like "Damn, that sucks" ESPECIALLY with the cold weather the tri-state area has been under these past few days. Though, am I the only one laughing at the fact he said a "generous" neighbor gave him shelter days after saying everyone in Ruckersville are assholes. Still, nobody deserves to loose everything at the expense of a fire.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				HerebeDragons said:
			
		

> ChurchOfGodBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never mind that he lives in New York City. Whether or not Cole is willing and able to put them up is one thing; whether the Chandlers can adjust to such a huge shift in tempo is another.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I also saw that some people are thinking about donations to help Chris and Barb. I'm going to recommend two things if that's what anyone wants to do: One is wait a little bit, until we know more and have a good idea of what exactly they need.

And secondly... don't give them cash money. If their house can be repaired, for example, maybe give them Home Depot gift cards.

Because come on, if you gave Chris some money that could feed and shelter him for a week, he'd go get McDonalds and download a new video game on his phone.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I'm just glad Barb was able to get the fuck out of there in time, considering she's pretty much an invalid. Escaping that place in a fire must've been something.


----------



## MayMay (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Welp, at least the dogs made it out... oh Chris and Barb too. I guess that means the Nuzlocke is on hold. 

And yeah, if what he said about barb is true, I wouldn't blame Cole for wanting no involvement still.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I hope the kindly folks at Wesley Memorial are careful to write their donation checks for the year 2014.  Any checks accidentally dated for January 2013 can't be deposited or cashed, and I wouldn't want a poor bank teller to be the target of a manchild's rage over that.  I can say from experience that the rage from neurotypicals over such matters is bad enough.

It sucks to be a teller in January.
And February.
And all the time.
(I've seen checks accidentally dated for really bizarre dates, like the year 2023.)


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

cole don't care


----------



## DJAndyMD (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Varis said:
			
		

> Pickle Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would think he would say something stupid like cursing the minor injured firefighter for stealing his limelight because he didn't loose all of his memories due to the dang dirty coffee maker.


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

My initial reaction, naturally, was skepticism. I thought it was all an elaborate (by Chris's standards) ruse to garner sympathy and/or money. Boy, do I feel guilty. I mean, we all saw it coming, but I was hoping they'd be lucky enough to avoid a disaster like this. They are terrible people but nobody deserves to lose absolutely everything, especially when they don't have anywhere else to go.

I disagree about Coleslaw. He should not be obligated to take in an abusive, neglectful parent and her special needs manbaby who has also treated him like shit.


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Well, they can't be shut-ins anymore.

Really is a shame that it ended like this.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Even though they have no one else to blame but themselves, I do feel bad for Chris and Barb. That fact that they will never learn for it and stay none the wiser, like a pair of characters for a tragicomedic Ibsen play, makes it even more sad.  

I'm not going to discourage anybody who wishes to donate the Chandlers or help them in any other way; in fact, I admire your humanity. That being said, I totally understand those who think it'd be a Sishypian effort. Me, I'll stick to helping out those in need in my more imediate surroundings.

As hypocritical as I may sound now, I'm not sure I'll be in the mood of doing any "fan art," not for a while at least. Might this be some misguided act of solidarity? Poor me, huh? Boo hoo.

Hopefully things won't get much worse than this for them, at least not quite so hectically.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				ShittyRecolor said:
			
		

> Even though they have no one else to blame but themselves, I do feel bad for Chris and Barb. That fact that they will never learn for it and stay none the wiser, like a pair of characters for a tragicomedic Ibsen play, makes it even more sad.
> 
> I'm not going to discourage anybody who wishes to donate the Chandlers or help them in any other way; in fact, I admire your humanity. That being said, I totally understand those who think it'd be a Sishypian effort. Me, I'll stick to helping out those in need in my more imediate surroundings.
> 
> ...



Just because something was preventable does not mean it's not a tragedy.  This is like Bob's death... I saw it coming, I don't think the Chandlers did much to help themselves, but that doesn't mean I want them in this position.  I've made a few jokes here and there,  but in no way do I think ANY human being deserves this fate.


----------



## impossibility (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I hate to sperg here on this unfortunate occasion, but...

Seeing as the subject is American and the rest of the posts here are in MM/DD, using yuro order here can lead to confusion.

When I saw this thread I thought it was some BS from last year, October 1st, that had been necroposted back up to the top, and just ignored it.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> Yes, Chris finally got a dose of harsh reality.
> 
> No, I doubt he'll do anything to change his life. He won't be able to adapt to his situation.


Sad but true. I would hope that he and Barb would at least try to be more organized from now on, but that's wishful thinking.


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

So it happened... His house actually did burn down... And he's blaming Keurig for some faulty wiring in the product. To be honest, I wished he was joking but this is a serious matter it seems. However, I do hope that the neighbor who is providing him and Barb shelter actually calls some agency to provide help to both; especially if Chris is "untreated" with his autism for 30 years and sadly, there's no cure for autism but can only be treated through professional therapy. I doubt the neighbor would just keep Chris and Barb in their home because there is no way they're going to put up with the two well. I just hope they get some agency involved to help them out.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I feel bad for the firefighter that was injured. A public servant got injured saving Barb and Chris from their burning hoard. A friend I was talking to pointed out that they use every stair as a shelf to store their bullshit, for example. And firefighters are trying to navigate the hoard with a lot of bulky clothing. I mean, I guess it's just part of the job, but still... that fucking hoard.

Also, the cwcki is down because our host is shit and we've got a bunch of traffic, I'm assuming. When things calm down a bit, I'll finally get started on looking into moving the cwcki to a less shitty host.


----------



## Descent (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Alec Benson Leary said:
			
		

> I also saw that some people are thinking about donations to help Chris and Barb. I'm going to recommend two things if that's what anyone wants to do: One is wait a little bit, until we know more and have a good idea of what exactly they need.
> 
> And secondly... don't give them cash money. If their house can be repaired, for example, maybe give them Home Depot gift cards.
> 
> Because come on, if you gave Chris some money that could feed and shelter him for a week, he'd go get McDonalds and download a new video game on his phone.



Or, once they're settled somewhere, gift cards to grocery stores (obviously not Wal-Mart or Target).


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				R.A.E.L. said:
			
		

> GrandNumberOfPounds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I highly doubt it. When have they ever taken responsibility for their actions? They're not going to attribute the fire to their hoarding problems at all. They're going to blame the entire thing on the Keurig.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Marvin said:
			
		

> I feel bad for the firefighter that was injured. A public servant got injured saving Barb and Chris from their burning hoard. A friend I was talking to pointed out that they use every stair as a shelf to store their bullshit, for example. And firefighters are trying to navigate the hoard with a lot of bulky clothing. I mean, I guess it's just part of the job, but still... that fucking hoard.
> 
> Also, the cwcki is down because our host is shit and we've got a bunch of traffic, I'm assuming. When things calm down a bit, I'll finally get started on looking into moving the cwcki to a less shitty host.




that's actually a very good point. we never considered the people that would be coming to help them in a situation as this. we always just focused on the christorical figures.


----------



## Meowzers (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

. i have literally never seen someone with a life sadder than chris's.

on the other hand, i imagine they won't be alone in this. i'm sure the local media will just freak out about this sad, sad tale of a friendless elderly widow and her autistic son losing their home and they'll get all sorts of help.

is it bad that i'm curious as to what the gal-pals think of this? i wonder if they feel much remorse


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Am I to understand that they had the coffee maker in the bathroom?


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Yeah like Alec said, if it made it through the roof then think about all the shit that was piled up between the first floor bathroom (which is actually more like a basement level) and the ROOF. imagine in your head that "family room" across from the kitchen piled nearly to the ceiling with flammable shit. Then watch that video and see a firefighters ladder going into the window of that room. all of that shit burned. all of it. I'm going to go on record and say that that house is now a shell on one side. But it doesn't matter, because Chris and Barb can't live there until about 3 different agencies sign off on the place being safe to inhabit, which... i mean come on, you never would have got them to do that _before_ the fire.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				impossibility said:
			
		

> I hate to sperg here on this unfortunate occasion, but...
> 
> Seeing as the subject is American and the rest of the posts here are in MM/DD, using yuro order here can lead to confusion.
> 
> When I saw this thread I thought it was some BS from last year, October 1st, that had been necroposted back up to the top, and just ignored it.


Same, I thought it was something from October too, until I really read the title.  I don't think it's THAT big a deal, though.



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> Funny how mention of the hoard is conspicuously absent from the news report. Maybe out of respect for the occupants?


Or maybe the firefighters just didn't tell the media shit because they were kind of busy doing their job.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				pickleniggo said:
			
		

> Am I to understand that they had the coffee maker in the bathroom?


That's what we believe, yes.



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> Funny how mention of the hoard is conspicuously absent from the news report. Maybe out of respect for the occupants?


It might be a lot less identifiable as ash. Plus at this point, they'd have to get that information from the firefighters and they might not mention that yet.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Dale Cooper said:
			
		

> R.A.E.L. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is what I was saying, it's wishful thinking.


----------



## Overcast (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I have read people talking about what would happen if there was a fire in Chris's house, but I didn't think it would actually happen.

Assuming this is true... damn.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				scorptatious said:
			
		

> I have read people talking about what would happen if there was a fire in Chris's house, but I didn't think it would actually happen.
> 
> Assuming this is true... damn.



Its been confirmed, go on the update thread, thar be a news video which shows the burnt out house


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				scorptatious said:
			
		

> I have read people talking about what would happen if there was a fire in Chris's house, but I didn't think it would actually happen.
> 
> Assuming this is true... damn.




it's true 
http://www.newsplex.com/home/headlines/ ... 31301.html


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				scorptatious said:
			
		

> Assuming this is true... damn.


Yep. It's on TV.


----------



## The Nameless One (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Wow, this was the last thing I expected to see when I decided to check the CWCki on the off chance there were any updates today.

I know we all said it was going to happen eventually, but you never expect this sort of thing to happen when it does. Honestly, even if Barb died, I think we'd all be feeling a similar sort of shock. Even when we, in all of our detached rationality, foresee an inevitable tragedy, a personal tragedy of this magnitude can only ever be shocking.

I honestly do feel bad for CWC in this situation. It's not his fault that his mom had severe, untreated mental health issues that led to this (compulsive hoarding), and he's an idiot so there's nothing he could reasonably be expected to do about it anyway. He can't even be arsed to get the oil changed in his car regularly; you think he's going to think, "Hey, this house is pretty old, so we should get an electrician over to check out the wiring?"

I don't think any of us can reasonably speculate about what's going to happen next. Now, more than ever, literally anything could happen. We all joked about Chris someday living out of a box, and now here we are. What happens next is in FEG's (Freaking Emmanual Godbear's) hands.

With that out of the way, now for some snarky observations that I prepared over the course of reading the past 20+ pages:

Of course the first thing he does is immediately lash out at what he sees as the perpetrator in the only way he knows how: Posting a harshly-worded review on the company's Facebook page. Lost amid the sea of one-star product reviews: "Plugged product in and didn't work. Took back to store and got a refund." "Didn't work like they showed on TV. Never used it again." "Product came with frayed wire that burned down house; would not purchase again."

Oh wait, but he didn't even post on their page. He just made a general post and tagged himself saying he was at their location. Because according to Chris, names are Power Words, and your target (in this case, an entire company) will instantly see whatever you write as long as you use their name.


----------



## Giovanni (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I'm glad the pets are okay.

...that's the nicest I'm going to be. Their insanity destroyed their home, but more importantly, got a firefighter injured. Can't find any sympathy for them.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

You know, the bathroom is a place where a lot of wet little puddles easily form. It's unwise to have a coffee maker in the bathroom under these conditions.

His own stupidity and ignorance of the world is the fault of this.

AND WHY is he making coffee at 2AM?

It's such a shame 14BLC went down like this. I was expecting the foundation to collapse.


----------



## Francine StripeCheer (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Marvin said:
			
		

> I feel bad for the firefighter that was injured. A public servant got injured saving Barb and Chris from their burning hoard. A friend I was talking to pointed out that they use every stair as a shelf to store their bullshit, for example. And firefighters are trying to navigate the hoard with a lot of bulky clothing. I mean, I guess it's just part of the job, but still... that fucking hoard.
> 
> Also, the cwcki is down because our host is shit and we've got a bunch of traffic, I'm assuming. When things calm down a bit, I'll finally get started on looking into moving the cwcki to a less shitty host.


   But Chris even made _narrow passages_ for the firemen, what more can you ask for?



			
				spaps said:
			
		

> I wonder how Barb's taking this. Considering she threatened to kill herself if Bob and/or Chris threw out her shit, is she gonna try to off herself?


I think this will kill her, one way or another.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Some JERK said:
			
		

> scorptatious said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heheheheheheehehheheheheeheheheheheheheheheheheheh


----------



## Francine StripeCheer (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Well that's one hell of an update to come home to.

No doubt I'll be echoing sentiments that have already been shared, but thankfully they're ok... And I might add _extremely lucky _ to be ok, all things considered.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Marvin said:
			
		

> pickleniggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God, I was being facetious! Jesus Christ. OF COURSE that would start a fire.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Keurig responds: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php? ... 7832525915


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TopCat said:
			
		

> Keurig responds: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php? ... 7832525915





> *"Christian, please direct message us with contact details so we can help."*



Yeah, that'll go well.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TopCat said:
			
		

> Keurig responds: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php? ... 7832525915


----------



## Yawning Squirtle (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

So, any chance the reporters eventually find out about Chris's internet infamy?

I mean, I typed Ruckersville VA searching for news of the fire and the CWCki was the second link to pop up (that might be because of my browser history, I'm aware; but still...)

This could be a hell of a story for them. Autism, "cyber-bullying" and all that stuff.


----------



## drmccoy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TopCat said:
			
		

> Keurig responds: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php? ... 7832525915



They'll send him a free Keurig. And some pods.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Don't you people see the truth?!?!  Barbs greed and horde has attracted a dragon!!!  This is...the desolation of kueregg


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				ChurchOfGodBear said:
			
		

> TopCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. Can't wait til a ween sends Keurig the house tour with an explanation of the machine's location.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TrippinKahlua said:
			
		

> You know, the bathroom is a place where a lot of wet little puddles easily form. It's unwise to have a coffee maker in the bathroom under these conditions.
> 
> His own stupidity and ignorance of the world is the fault of this.
> 
> ...


Regardless of what caused the spark (it's really unlikely that it was the coffee maker rather than the outlet itself.) what caused the FIRE was the ridiculous amount of flammable material crammed into every possible corner of that house. If 14BLC wasn't kept in constant "Deathtrap" status, Chris would have plugged the coffee maker in, there would have been a spark, he would have  and then gone right back to cheating at pokemon. (maybe a breaker would have tripped, but that's about it.)

So regardless of whether or not the coffee maker was faulty, or if he had it in the bathroom or not, none of that caused the fire. Barbs hoarding did.


----------



## The Maxx (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I really hope that Barb got her scabies cleared up, if not then God I hope it doesn't spread to whom ever they are staying with and now she can get some real help. At least no more scabies in the house.....


----------



## impossibility (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

You know, it wasn't the Keurig that started the fire...

It was the Heart Torch.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

The Keurig Saga has begun.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				drmccoy said:
			
		

> TopCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I bet Chris will do something obnoxious like smash it or something and squeal something like "EAURGH WHAT DO I WANT TO BURN MY HOUSE DOWN AGAIN???"


----------



## timtommy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I feel bad for Chrarb in a way. This will be a big shock to them.

On the other hand, if they able to get some insurance money and/or help from the state/charity to get back on their feet, this might be a blessing in disguise. 

That house was a hellhole. It was bad for both of their health, both mentally and physically. It seemed like the only possible outcome for the house was it got worse and worse until something snapped. It was a fire, but it could have been a structural flaw, a condemnation, a natural disaster. One of those things was bound to happen eventually, but there could have been a few more years of living in a dangerous and unsanitary place beforehand. 

The band-aid has been ripped off. I honestly don't know how the two of them can end up in a worse spot, short of actually living on the street. 

When I say I am kind of happy this happened, I am not trying to a-log. I think this will end up being good for them long-term. Particularly for Barb, assuming she navigates through the initial shock. Which I truly hope she does.


----------



## Overcast (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Francine StripeCheer said:
			
		

> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/205/5/f/Sonichu_Christmas_10_by_Xanabit.jpghttp://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20 ... anabit.jpg
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/ ... anabit.jpg



I really shouldn't have laughed at this. But I did anyway. And I did it HARD.

Now I feel guilty.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				ChurchOfGodBear said:
			
		

> ShittyRecolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I completely agree with you. As I've said, their condition saddens me and I hope their situation doesn't get worse. I didn't mean to express any ill will towards Chris and Barb, or to downplay the direness of their situation. If my post made you think that I do, then sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Thetan (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> GrandNumberOfPounds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's also the issue of culture shock. With the Chandler's history of homophobia and racism, there's NO WAY they'd adjust well to living in or near NYC; not even for a short while. Chris has been lucky as it is that he's been able to get away with  mouthing off at people behind their backs in his local area. They won't put up with that shit in NYC. He'll end up getting a beat-down or two.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				timtommy said:
			
		

> I feel bad for Chrarb in a way. This will be a big shock to them.
> 
> On the other hand, if they able to get some insurance money and/or help from the state/charity to get back on their feet, this might be a blessing in disguise.
> 
> ...



There is some truth to this.  When talking about solving the Chanders' problems, the summary has always been "Because they choose to live this way, things will continue like this until something major happens."  Well, something major has happened, and it may have taken something as serious as a fire to push them to make life changes (or more likely, entrust themselves to others who can push the changes on them).  There's no way of knowing what Barb and Chris will do now, but I agree with you, timtommy... I can't imagine a scenario where they don't improve their situation even slightly.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

there is no way cole is going to take them in.


----------



## MayMay (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Now I'm wondering just how he'll blame Mary/Mike/Megan for this. I mean, he already blamed his father's death on Megan...


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Some poor Keurig rep is going to learn what it was like to be Rob Bell.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

While this is an extraordinarily sad thing to happen to anyone (even Chris and his Mom), and while I feel bad for them, I also know that the MOMENT Chris starts blaming the fire on anyone but the hoard (like the coffee maker people) or if he tries to get anything out of it (the cwcki taken down, friends to come back, etc) that bad feeling will evaporate. Chris has NEVER had something bad to him where he doesn't instantly blame someone else. His dad dies and he somehow blamed Megan and the trolls... I'm sure the trolls will have something to do with this too; probably because they lived there, in a faulty home, instead of that other home because the trolls kept B.Court house from being sold (my guess).

As a side-note; so I'm assuming the autistic papers that were in Bob's cabinet didn't make it out.. does this mean Chris needs to be re-evaluated if he ever needs those papers to prove he's disabled again? Considering that "high functioning" isn't used at all anymore, that would be interesting.


----------



## GGGBYBYBY (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Holy fucking shit man. That was totally abrupt. Just when you think Chris's shitty life quells for a bit something else comes up and makes it even worse. I genuinely feel bad for the guy. I mean he's lucky to have gotten out but at the same time everything is fucking gone and nobody asks for that. I suppose an optimistic thing from this is that at least the pair and dogs aren't living in the hoard anymore. Hopefully they get the wake up call from this and get back up standing on better feet than they once were. Man the past few months have genuinely been pretty shitty for Chris (a lot of these misfortunes are self inflicted) but jesus fucking christ on skates this takes the cake in terms of shitty. Maybe the pair can get adequate councelling to help deal with their problems. I really hope they get the financial and emotional support for this.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				pickleniggo said:
			
		

> Yup. Can't wait til a ween sends Keurig the house tour with an explanation of the machine's location.


If there is some attempt at a lawsuit (probably won't be), either Keureg or the court will have an inspection done that shows the real cause of the fire: faulty wiring that the Chandlers never bothered to fix, and living in a tinderbox that the Chandlers never bothered to clean or clear out. So it'll get laughed out of court.

It may never even get that far, in fact, because the fire department will perform an investigation that shows the cause as being the Chandlers' fault anyway. And it won't be difficult, because I'm sure the firefighters knew exactly whose fault it was the moment they entered the house.


----------



## Ghost Got Double Dipped (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Wow, I guess it did happen after all.

My thoughts?

I do genuinely feel sorry for Chris, since even the worst of us don't deserve to have our whole lives destroyed before our very eyes. But knowing that the fire quickly went from the first floor to the roof and that the place is being investigated can mean that when an official looks through the remains he/she might end up condemning the house or at least forcing massive rennovations before anyone can move back in, even after the fire damage can be fixed.

This could very well be the end of Chris living in that area. I don't wanna  but this is all Chris and Barb's fault. They could have prevented this by keeping the place not so cluttered, or at least no keep a coffee machine plugged into the bathroom at 2am. But I truly hope that Chris new home ends up being a new start for him and Barb.


----------



## Thetan (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> Coleslaw don't care



Honestly, there's no reason that Coleslaw should care any more than any other decent person who feels sympathy for Chris and his current plight, but doesn't want go get personally involved.

Except for the blood ties between him and Barb, Coleslaw has no meaningful family connection to the Chandlers. He probably doesn't consider himself family at all, and, in my opinion, that's totally legitimate. Barb was a neglectful and sometimes abusive parent, who didn't even care enough about Coleslaw to reveal the true identity of his father, and Chris only sees Cole as a "brother" in as much as he wants things for him (like votes in stupid video game contests).

If I were Coleslaw, other than maybe helping out with some sort of material assistance (preferably not cash) I wouldn't want to involve Chris and Barb in my life either. They are, as others have said, completely toxic, and more than a little psychotic.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

So I've gotten through most of the thread before posting this so if any this is covered then apologies.

1- How fucking weird is it that the general reaction at first was "Is this real? Just more asspats?" I'm not even condemning anyone. Just showing what a weird ass journey this has been.

2- Thoughts with Chris and Barb. As mentioned they're pretty shitty people but they definitely don't deserve this.

3- So I watched the news video and the house doesn't look THAT awful. Not the blazing inferno I was expecting. I doubt they should live there but I can totally see them doing it anyway.


----------



## Big Buns (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I feel terrible for Chris and Barb. This is a tough thing to go through for anyone and they're not mentally capable to handle something like this.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				Holdek said:
			
		

> SteelPlatedHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, guess I was wrong about that.


----------



## lisaface (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Well, this got me to finally register here.

The weirdest thing about this is that I finally finished reading through the latest house tour video thread last night, and my final thought at that time was that it would be a sad ending to the CWC story if both Chris and Barb died in a house fire due to the hoard.  I'm glad to see that didn't happen, but it is a little surreal to find out they had a major fire just a few hours after I was thinking about that.

For anyone saying they might sue Keurig, no way.  Chris will attempt to get something out of them through Facebook, but anything further than that is too much effort.

I'm very curious to see how this works out with the insurance company and the bank.  I wouldn't be surprised if they just stop paying their mortgage; in that case, might any insurance payout just go to the bank so they can rebuild a house they can sell on that land?  How surprised would new owners at 14 BLC be when they or their friends google their address for the first time?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I really had wanted to see 14BLC in person you know. I even considered it the last time I was in the mountains of North Carolina. That's only about 5 hours from Ruckersville, and I would have been willing to take a day trip for it.

Stop at some thrift stores along the way


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

That had to have escalated really quickly considering how much was in the house. It's a good thing that they all got out safely. Man, as much crap as we give Chris on a regular basis, it's still sad to think that he might have just lost everything.


----------



## lisaface (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				TrippinKahlua said:
			
		

> I really had wanted to see 14BLC in person you know. I even considered it the last time I was in the mountains of North Carolina. That's only about 5 hours from Ruckersville, and I would have been willing to take a day trip for it.



I was in southern Virginia a few months ago, and briefly considered a detour on my drive back home.  I quickly decided that going 90 minutes out of my way just to see the house was a little more insane than I actually am.  (But just a little.)


----------



## Bernd Lauert (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Hoboy, this really happens on the day I decided to make myself a big batch of homemade popcorn. Coincidence?

I cannot shake the feeling that we're overestimating the effects of this fire.
It certainly is a tragedy and things certainly aren't looking too bright for Chris and his fam.. his mommy. But the house is still standing. Once the investigation is over and the most basic and necessary repairs done, I wouldn't be surprised if they moved back in. I mean, 14BC was uninhabitable by any normal standards before the fire.
I also don't think they have many other options. 
My guess: before long, everything will be right back to "normal" for fatty and mommy. Their lives were unbearable before, they'll just keep on keeping on. The original weebles. 

Also, expect an angry rant against anyone extending a helping hand to the Chandlers now for not letting them stay in a guest bedroom idefinitely even though that was BASICALLY PROMISED once they offered help. 

Also also, I hope the cats got out alright.


----------



## Cid Highwind (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I'm surprised I'm the first to state what is probably pretty obvious: none of this would have happened if Bob were still around.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Bernd Lauert said:
			
		

> I cannot shake the feeling that we're overestimating the effects of this fire.
> It certainly is a tragedy and things certainly aren't looking too bright for Chris and his fam.. his mommy. But the house is still standing. Once the investigation is over and the most basic and necessary repairs done, I wouldn't be surprised if they moved back in. I mean, 14BC was uninhabitable by any normal standards before the fire.
> I also don't think they have many other options.
> My guess: before long, everything will be right back to "normal" for fatty and mommy. Their lives were unbearable before, they'll just keep on keeping on. The original weebles.


Eh, if the fire went from the first floor bathroom and knocked a hole in the roof, and also considering the house was filled with kindling, I'm pretty confident that everything's toasted. It probably just looks a lot better from the outside. It'll probably get ruled unsafe to live in.

But yeah, I would imagine they might end up moving into an apartment in Charlottesville or something if they got some help from Rocky. Really, getting rid of the hoard is good, at least.


----------



## The Knife (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Thetan said:
			
		

> There's also the issue of culture shock. With the Chandler's history of homophobia and racism, there's NO WAY they'd adjust well to living in or near NYC; not even for a short while. Chris has been lucky as it is that he's been able to get away with  mouthing off at people behind their backs in his local area. They won't put up with that shit in NYC. He'll end up getting a beat-down or two.



If there's anything New Yorkers are good at, it's ignoring muttering disheveled homeless crossdressers.

But the thing my little sheltered Southern ass remembers about being in NYC is that there's absolutely no place to go without being surrounded by thousands of people.  At the end of a week I was getting a little unhinged.  Chris in NYC would flip his shit and end up on 24 hour psych eval or something.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Bernd Lauert said:
			
		

> Hoboy, this really happens on the day I decided to make myself a big batch of homemade popcorn. Coincidence?
> 
> I cannot shake the feeling that we're overestimating the effects of this fire.
> It certainly is a tragedy and things certainly aren't looking too bright for Chris and his fam.. his mommy. But the house is still standing. Once the investigation is over and the most basic and necessary repairs done, I wouldn't be surprised if they moved back in. I mean, 14BC was uninhabitable by any normal standards before the fire.
> ...





He implied only one cat made it out (Lucy).      How sad.


----------



## The Maxx (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Coleslaw may not even find out about the fire for a while. We know that Chris sent him emails and tweets, but he could have sent all of it to spam and never responded back. Chris would think nothing of it.

In fact the saddest thing I can think of coming out of this is that none of Chris' siblings find out about this for a long time because they cut ties with the Chandlers and the Chandlers never really tried to contact them. 

Chris is truly with out any family other then his mother.


----------



## Jin (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Haven't had a chance to read through all this thread yet, but I hope none of you are planning some charity/donation drive for them. Did they deserve to have their house catch fire and lose everything? Of course not. But neither do they deserve your money.   I'm sure Rocky will start something locally anyway. We all know how much Chris loves playing the victim, and now he's got a legit cause this time. Although it won't surprise me at all if the recent news report makes it onto the next "Christian Weston Chandler...Yep, I'm on TV " DVD.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Want Woman said:
			
		

> I don't wanna  but this is all Chris and Barb's fault. They could have prevented this by keeping the place not so cluttered, or at least no keep a coffee machine plugged into the bathroom at 2am. But I truly hope that Chris new home ends up being a new start for him and Barb.


In this case I think it might of been out of Chris's control since he didn't have much choice in    hoarding stuff.


----------



## The Knife (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				littlebiscuits said:
			
		

> Also also, I hope the cats got out alright.



He implied only one cat made it out (Lucy).      How sad.[/quote]

Don't be sad!  Elsewhere in the thread people were talking about how the other cats were outside cats who were never in danger.


----------



## lisaface (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				The Knife said:
			
		

> If there's anything New Yorkers are good at, it's ignoring muttering disheveled homeless crossdressers.



He'd no longer be the worst-smelling person in his city!


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Call the county health

"told you so, lol"


----------



## ___ (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

On the bright side Chris has something else to blame for how his life goes from this day forward.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				The Maxx said:
			
		

> Chris is truly with out any family other then his mother.



That does bite the big one. Chris (and to a lesser extent, Barb) deserve my sympathy right now just for surviving. Plus it reminds me of a a fire-related incident that happened at my house almost a year ago.


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				The Maxx said:
			
		

> In fact the saddest thing I can think of coming out of this is that none of Chris' siblings find out about this for a long time because they cut ties with the Chandlers and the Chandlers never really tried to contact them.
> 
> Chris is truly with out any family other then his mother.


How many of Chris's relatives still live in Virginia? I think David Chandler was still living in Richmond last anyone knew, so it's possible that he might find out via the news, but do any of Barb's relatives still live in that general area?


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

He is going to go stir crazy without his video games. No running from reality for him now.


----------



## soIregistered (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I totally would have thought he was trolling us if not for the news video. WHOA. I wonder what all the firefighters thought when they went into the place? I can't believe this actually happened to him.


----------



## Solbrud (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I wonder if the police scanners in the area could provide anything interesting. Though I'm sure most of the interesting bits are over by now


----------



## HerebeDragons (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				littlebiscuits said:
			
		

> Bernd Lauert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Expecting an angry rant from anyone Chris believes should offer help but doesn't.  Or who, for example, doesn't either buy them a new house or let them turn their house into 14BC2.  Hoarders are notorious for continuing to hoard no matter what changes happen to their living situation (a hoarder will begin to hoard out a relative or neighbour's home if allowed to stay there, for example), so I'm willing to bet Barb will begin hoarding out the home of whatever compassionate neighbour or congregation member is allowing them to stay.  And then, when that person puts their foot down and says Chris and Barb either have to leave or clean up their shit, we can expect an EPIC tantrum from Chris.

Also, leaving aside the major structural damage, the house will no longer have electricity, and probably not water either.  And the city will refuse to reconnect them until the house is safe.  How long can Chris in particular live without electricity?  Betting it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				HarryHowler said:
			
		

> The Maxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A fair amount, I think. The Weston half of the family is the more close-knit one, geographically and familially. 

Even so, this is the family whose last connection with the Chandlers was Barb's sister's brother-on-law's wedding back in 2009.


----------



## CaptainDong (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I'm not sure if this was covered or not, but here's a very real possibility to consider.  Now that there the fire department knows about the horde, and Barb is in a 'fragile' state (with her holey buttocks and whatnot)...there's a very real chance that APS and the Green County Health Dept. are probably going to get involved, or at least start an investigation/assign a case worker/etc.


----------



## DangDirtyTrolls (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Well shit, this is not something I expected to come home from work to find. People have been saying for years that hoard was a fire hazard and I guess they were finally proven correct.


----------



## SPARKLETWAT (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris got fired*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> How fast does a housefire typically move anyway?



[youtube]_YKfIHeehAU[/youtube]

That fast.


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

When I first heard this news, I felt bad and even concerned for the Chandlers. However, the second Chris went and cried to Keurig, blaming them for their predicament, my pity levels dropped a bit. It's still horrible that they lost their home, but part of me feels that it was bound to happen, considering they were hoarders. I really hope Keurig doesn't blindly pay out for what happened to the Chandler house -- an investigation is definitely in order.


----------



## The Knife (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Henry Bemis said:
			
		

> HarryHowler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't some of Clan Chandler show up for Bob's funeral?


----------



## Donald Duck (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Captain Cid said:
			
		

> I'm surprised I'm the first to state what is probably pretty obvious: none of this would have happened if Bob were still around.



I think you're overestimating Bob's ability to control the situation. He couldn't stop the hoarding back when he was alive and relatively well, he wouldn't have been able to stop it if he were alive now and in much poorer health.

I'm sort of glad that Bob never lived long enough to see this day when his life would have, quite literally, gone up in smoke to the insanity and stupidity of his family.


----------



## Male (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Remember guys, it's anyone's fault but his.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

It really is a small mercy that Bob passed before anything like this happened.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I think we all know who was really responsible for the blaze







There are no brakes on the Trollin' Train.


----------



## The Knife (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Donald Duck said:
			
		

> Captain Cid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My husband pointed out, first thing, that it was probably for the best Bob _wasn't_ around.  He was bedridden.  He would have died there.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

My recommendation if you send any donations. To echo Alec, please wait and see what evolves. Secondly, I would send them to Barbara Chandler in the form of a money order, so that Chris cannot have access to the funds. 

If you wanted to send them now, you could probably send them to Barbara in care of Rocky at the church. She would make sure they got to the right person. If the house is not habitable, I would not know what would be going on at the house address. It would probably be better to send them to Rocky and made out to Barbara Chandler.


----------



## lisaface (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Mayor McCheese said:
			
		

> He is going to go stir crazy without his video games. No running from reality for him now.



He has his phone and plays some mobile games, right?  The Simpsons one, at least?  Ooh, but he probably doesn't have his charger, so wasting battery on game playing (and yelling at Keurig on Facebook) wouldn't be the brightest idea.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Hey guys.  What's new?

Oh shit.

Ok, we're 29 pages deep, so this point has almost certainly been made but: Chris films a detailed video of his house a month ago.  House burns down.  It's not a coincidence.


----------



## lisaface (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Tubular Monkey said:
			
		

> Ok, we're 29 pages deep, so this point has almost certainly been made but: Chris films a detailed video of his house a month ago.  House burns down.  It's not a coincidence.


He made that video 8 months ago.


----------



## The Maxx (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				DustyR said:
			
		

> My recommendation if you send any donations. To echo Alec, please wait and see what evolves. Secondly, I would send them to Barbara Chandler in the form of a money order, so that Chris cannot have access to the funds.
> 
> If you wanted to send them now, you could probably send them to Barbara in care of Rocky at the church. She would make sure they got to the right person. If the house is not habitable, I would not know what would be going on at the house address. It would probably be better to send them to Rocky and made out to Barbara Chandler.


I agree with other that gift cards would be best. I don't get the impression that Barb is the best with money. She may just cash the check and give the money to Chris when he starts   about not having pokemons or Mc Donald's. 

I wonder if he'll throw a fit when someone offers him real food that isn't Hungry man or a Mc wrap.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I don't reward stupidity and laziness.


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Tubular Monkey said:
			
		

> Hey guys.  What's new?
> 
> Oh shit.
> 
> Ok, we're 29 pages deep, so this point has almost certainly been made but: Chris films a detailed video of his house a month ago.  House burns down.  It's not a coincidence.



Sometimes, I wonder if this is the "end" of OPL. He can charge his phone at McD and bitch on Facebook from there. But can we say that his life "ended" here or is it in the process of "ending" where he bitches about how he's homeless and the STRESS he has to go through by living in McD's for shelter? Me, I can't tell but his "life" ended a long time ago due to past bad choices he made and won't learn from.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I can't help but notice that of all the things he's listed not one of are pictures of his family. Yeah he said "Home and Memories" but I've got a feeling that by memories he meant his mementos from High school.

It seems that Chris was/is more concerned about the loss of his stuff than what this disaster actually means to him and Barb. So I know this might sound harsh, but I've no real sympathy for them. What they lost were physical objects, material goods. Not to say that being without a home is no big deal, it is a big deal, but I've know people who've lost loved ones in house fires. So when Chris posts about loosing all his junk I really can't feel too sympathetic.

As for this being something that causes them to turn their lives around, I've noticed that the're two types of people who emerge from house fires; One is the type that goes "We have to be more careful next time and be better prepared". These people take more precautions and do their best to learn something from it so to better protect themselves and their loved ones. The second type is the "Welp disasters over, time to go back to what we were doing". Without even thinking about the fact that their actions caused the problem. The Chandlers fall into the second category.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I log off for a day or so, and this happens? Fuck. 

Anybody with some humanity, regardless of their foolish actions, regardless of how they may have caused the fire, regardless of all the tard rage feels some sympathy for them. Scolding Keurig was pretty baffling, but it is understandable to find some factor to try to blame. People who are more mentally put together do the same in trauma, so I can even get that. If you're so inclined and are the praying/positive energy sending type, this is a good time to do it.


----------



## butt in trouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

So what happens to the house now? It appears to still be standing but I imagine it's gutted out on the inside. Will it be condemned? 

Anyway, poor Chris and Barb. Nobody deserves to lose their home.

Edit: Also, A coffee maker in the first floor bathroom? Yuckie.


----------



## Prowldent (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

That's awful.


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				butt in trouble said:
			
		

> So what happens to the house now? It appears to still be standing but I imagine it's gutted out on the inside. Will it be condemned?
> 
> Anyway, poor Chris and Bard. Nobody deserves to lose their home.



At least someone was kind enough to provide them shelter. Question is, what happens from there?


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Like it's been already said earlier it wouldn't be surprising if a caseworker gets involved somehow now probably for Barbs sake to be honest like how does a 70 year old woman and her 'caretaker' autistic son get put in the situation where she is nearly burnt alive in her own home. Some tough questions might be asked in regards to due care. Although it totally wouldn't surprise me if it's sweep under the carpet as usual due to bureaucratic inefficiency and limited resources.


----------



## butt in trouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Fuzzy Wuzzy said:
			
		

> butt in trouble said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure Rocky will find some kind of housing for them. Maybe even let them stay with her.


----------



## _blank_ (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Coldgrip said:
			
		

> As for this being something that causes them to turn their lives around, I've noticed that the're two types of people who emerge from house fires; One is the type that goes "We have to be more careful next time and be better prepared". These people take more precautions and do their best to learn something from it so to better protect themselves and their loved ones. The second type is the "Welp disasters over, time to go back to what we were doing". Without even thinking about the fact that their actions caused the problem. The Chandlers fall into the second category.



But see, there isn't any going back for the Chandlers. So far as I'm concerned, this is going to be a game-changer for Chris and Barb, no matter how stubborn and indignant they can be. So far as we know, they didn't have any backup financially or socially. The two of them lived in the hoard and had isolated themselves into that hole. That pretty was their bubble from the rest of reality. Now that bubble is gone, and now the two are them are exposed. Barb doesn't have the hoard to hide in; and Chris doesn't have all of his toys and crap to distract himself anymore. 

If they continue to be the conceited, ungrateful, ugly Americans they have been, things are going to go sour exponentially quicker they they had been for the last few years. To use a cliche, it's time for the Chandlers to sink or swim.


----------



## LU 961 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				butt in trouble said:
			
		

> Fuzzy Wuzzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt she'll let them stay with her, but she probably will find them a shelter or some sort of home. Still, I feel really bad for them, in spite of the house being a fire hazard to begin with.


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				butt in trouble said:
			
		

> So what happens to the house now? It appears to still be standing but I imagine it's gutted out on the inside. Will it be condemned?


Maybe. Maybe not. But I doubt the Chandlers will move back in. Even if the main structure is fine, the amount of repair work will be too much for Barb or Chris to ever feasibly afford. Barb will probably sell it to a developer for a bargain price (I'd imagine she owns it outright by now, given how long they've lived there), and that developer will presumably fix up the house and sell it, or tear it down and build a new one on the plot.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Red cross? Nah.

Cancer/Alzheimer's/HIV/MS find drive? No way, Jose.

fat gay retard who drank jizz: Ah, how much to donate?

don't get me wrong, the fire is horrible, but I highly doubt any donation who be used well by the chandlers. Besides, insurance and maybe the legendary coffee marker legal battle might pay off. 

I don't even think Chris would say thank you with feeling over donations. He would just be like "Yeah, whatever, thanks" then buy more DS games.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

can we remove the "may have" from the title of this thread?


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Thetan said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh come on!  I'd think even New Yorkers could recognize a simpleton manchild.


----------



## Bernd Lauert (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				HerebeDragons said:
			
		

> Expecting an angry rant from anyone Chris believes should offer help but doesn't.  Or who, for example, doesn't either buy them a new house or let them turn their house into 14BC2.  Hoarders are notorious for continuing to hoard no matter what changes happen to their living situation (a hoarder will begin to hoard out a relative or neighbour's home if allowed to stay there, for example), so I'm willing to bet Barb will begin hoarding out the home of whatever compassionate neighbour or congregation member is allowing them to stay.  And then, when that person puts their foot down and says Chris and Barb either have to leave or clean up their shit, we can expect an EPIC tantrum from Chris.



Yeah, that's what I meant. 
And even without the hoarding, it won't be long until the Chandlers overstay their welcome anywhere. We're talking about a manchild regularly being banned from crappy malls, shops and fast food joints here. 
Somebody might do the decent thing and put them up "for a couple of days" but OPL and Snorlax will automatically assume that this means "for as long as you want". And they'll ignore any subtle hints that it's time to move out and will have to be bluntly told to get their act together. And then OPL will rant and rave. 



			
				HerebeDragons said:
			
		

> Also, leaving aside the major structural damage, the house will no longer have electricity, and probably not water either.  And the city will refuse to reconnect them until the house is safe.  How long can Chris in particular live without electricity?  Betting it's not gonna happen.



Will the city do that? I didn't know. I thought they'd put anyone on the grid who's willing to pay for it.
Structural damage will only be a factor once the roof collapses on them, though. Chris and Barb will go to any possible length to continue their horrible stasis of an existence. 
Still, if you're right about the electricity, you're right on the unavailability of 14 BC.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> Oh come on!  I'd think even New Yorkers could recognize a simpleton manchild.




nah he ain't special. he'd blend right in with the crazy homeless trannies


----------



## Shadow Fox (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Tubular Monkey said:
			
		

> Hey guys.  What's new?


----------



## lcwest23 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

long time lurker. i've followed CWC for years. just joined because i can't fucking believe the amount of spergery/  in this thread

almost every single thing that has happened to OPL over the years is a direct result of his shitty life choices and his treatment of other people. this is not his fault. barb has been accumulating the horde for a long time, we knew that bob was upset and my guess is he didn't confront her because she would flip out. if anyone has ever dealt with this kind of mental illness, you know they don't take kindly to "suggestions". how is chris supposed to stand up to her if his own father can't? and even if he did press her on the hoard do any of you really think it would have gotten anywhere? it's not like he could have just hauled all the shit out himself either. it was way past that point.

this is the first time I've ever felt bad for chris at all. and I really do feel horrible for him, and for barb, although like I said I think this is her fault. send some positive vibes his way, because this is really the only time he deserves it.


----------



## ___ (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

"Everybody inside was able to get out safely, but one firefighter suffered minor injuries."

Firefighter probably injured climbing over junk to get to the fire.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CharlesBarkley said:
			
		

> Red cross? Nah.
> 
> Cancer/Alzheimer's/HIV/MS find drive? No way, Jose.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately most people donate to things that have affected them in some way.  If you've been touched by cancer in a meaningful capacity you are more likely to donate to cancer research.  And if you donate to established big-name charities like the Red Cross, your money is more likely going to line a CEO pocket than to actually do anything.  Of course they do good, but no where near the amount of good that the money they take in should really do.

With the amount of entertainment and discussion Chris has given people there is nothing wrong about trying to help him out in a way that he can't blow it frivolously.  Such as gift-cards to grocery stores only.  Or once the dust has settled and the church most likely has a fund raiser in place to help them, donating directly to that.  Saying "He's just a fat gay retard don't give him money" misses the point.  This is someone everyone here knows, and everyone has spent tons of time obsessing over and discussing.  It's really shameful to not try to raise money to keep him from dying of exposure or starving because there's no way he's going to do that on his own with just his tugboat.


----------



## MagiChansBoyfriend (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Keuregg, the toilet coffee pokemon
Type: fire / electric


----------



## lisaface (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				HarryHowler said:
			
		

> Barb will probably sell it to a developer for a bargain price (I'd imagine she owns it outright by now, given how long they've lived there), and that developer will presumably fix up the house and sell it, or tear it down and build a new one on the plot.


I believe it's been confirmed that they still have a mortgage on the house.  It would be interesting if they've almost paid it off, and now they stop paying the mortgage because they're no longer living there.  Even with the fire damage the bank would probably come out a winner in that scenario.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				HarryHowler said:
			
		

> butt in trouble said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that this didn't end with the phrase "And that's California's Gold" is heartbreaking. Curse you not being Huell Howser.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				GGGBYBYBY said:
			
		

> Holy fucking shit man. That was totally abrupt. Just when you think Chris's shitty life quells for a bit something else comes up and makes it even worse. I genuinely feel bad for the guy. I mean he's lucky to have gotten out but at the same time everything is fucking gone and nobody asks for that. I suppose an optimistic thing from this is that at least the pair and dogs aren't living in the hoard anymore. Hopefully they get the wake up call from this and get back up standing on better feet than they once were. Man the past few months have genuinely been pretty shitty for Chris (a lot of these misfortunes are self inflicted) but jesus fucking christ on skates this takes the cake in terms of shitty. Maybe the pair can get adequate councelling to help deal with their problems. I really hope they get the financial and emotional support for this.



Hell I was thinking this whole thing could actually turn out to be an elaborate escape plan perpetrated by the two dogs and the cats.  "We have got to get the FUCK out of here."  If the investigation turns up arson... hmmm.


----------



## hoopie (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I haven't gotten to read the whole thread, but folks I can confirm this is legit. I am randomly in Charlottesville for an interview. I was watching the local CBS affiliate news this morning while I was getting ready. I hear something about a fire on Branchland Ct  - I'm thinking no way. They said it started in the bathroom but the inhabitants got out safely. They showed the house and I went to the Cwcki to see if it was really the Chandler house and it appeared to be so. Went to his Facebook and yep, this actually happened. FWIW, the shots of the house during the report did not suggest that it was burnt to the ground reduced to ashes but I'd assume the internal damage was severe. I just could not believe that I happened to catch this the one time I am ever in Virginia. My phone is slow or else I'd chexk but see if the C-ville CBS website has a video or report up.


----------



## ___ (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I searched twitter to see if anyone tried to tell Cole, yep someone did.

https://twitter.com/sorbet54a

They even created a new account just to tell him apparently.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Coldgrip said:
			
		

> I can't help but notice that of all the things he's listed not one of are pictures of his family. Yeah he said "Home and Memories" but I've got a feeling that by memories he meant his mementos from High school.
> 
> It seems that Chris was/is more concerned about the loss of his stuff than what this disaster actually means to him and Barb. So I know this might sound harsh, but I've no real sympathy for them. What they lost were physical objects, material goods. Not to say that being without a home is no big deal, it is a big deal, but I've know people who've lost loved ones in house fires. So when Chris posts about loosing all his junk I really can't feel too sympathetic.
> 
> As for this being something that causes them to turn their lives around, I've noticed that the're two types of people who emerge from house fires; One is the type that goes "We have to be more careful next time and be better prepared". These people take more precautions and do their best to learn something from it so to better protect themselves and their loved ones. The second type is the "Welp disasters over, time to go back to what we were doing". Without even thinking about the fact that their actions caused the problem. The Chandlers fall into the second category.



I don't mean to sound like a whiteknight, but from his Facebook post he seems thankful that all living things made it out of the house okay, with the possible exception of the other cats, but as they're outdoor cats we can only pray they were outdoors at the time. A wallet and Barb's meds are also important, meds especially if she needs them. From that it sounds like he does have some sort of sense of priority.

But I can't exactly berate him if you assume he means his high school mementos and his "stuff" because if that happened to me I'd be grateful for my mother and pets getting out with me before anything too. But I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't be upset about losing my stuff. And no matter what anybody says, most people on the forum would probably feel the same way. I have some special items that aren't a priority in a fire, but are still important to me. And losing your things sucks no matter what. You can't scold Chris if he's upset about his room and his toys and his PS3 because most people would be upset about their computers and their movies and any special things they owned, in retrospect. Not to mention as an autistic, Chris is a lot like a child to boot.


----------



## Tin (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

... i was not expecting this news.  i can't help but feel sorry for the former denizens of the Hoard, that's horrible to go through.  talk about bad luck    at least he has all his drawings backed up online if he ever misses them.  i'm glad they all survived


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				___ said:
			
		

> I searched twitter to see if anyone tried to tell Coleslaw, yep someone did.
> 
> https://twitter.com/sorbet54a
> 
> They even created a new account just to tell him apparently.



Yeah, too bad that 1.he doesn't reads those tweets, and 2.he doesn't cares...


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I was out all day to come back to the news video. Holy crap.  That really sucks for Chris and Barb. I doubt Cole is going to do anything to help :/ 

I know it was mentioned earlier, but if we knew they wouldn't waste money given to them, we should start a donation drive for them.


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Wow. I'm glad they got out safely. Hopefully they were smart enough to have it insured.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				___ said:
			
		

> I searched twitter to see if anyone tried to tell Coleslaw, yep someone did.
> 
> https://twitter.com/sorbet54a
> 
> They even created a new account just to tell him apparently.



Coleslaw apparently doesn't like getting family news from Twitter.


----------



## Radiant Quim (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Smutley said:
			
		

> Unfortunately most people donate to things that have affected them in some way.  If you've been touched by cancer in a meaningful capacity you are more likely to donate to cancer research.  And if you donate to established big-name charities like the Red Cross, your money is more likely going to line a CEO pocket than to actually do anything.  Of course they do good, but no where near the amount of good that the money they take in should really do.
> 
> With the amount of entertainment and discussion Chris has given people there is nothing wrong about trying to help him out in a way that he can't blow it frivolously.  Such as gift-cards to grocery stores only.  Or once the dust has settled and the church most likely has a fund raiser in place to help them, donating directly to that.  Saying "He's just a fat gay exceptional individual don't give him money" misses the point.  This is someone everyone here knows, and everyone has spent tons of time obsessing over and discussing.  It's really shameful to not try to raise money to keep him from dying of exposure or starving because there's no way he's going to do that on his own with just his tugboat.



Visit any local soup hotel and you will find a hundred people more worthy of your cash who legitimately WON'T spend your cash on McWraps and Pokémon.  Hell, many of those people have _no tugboat to speak of_.  Perhaps it's time Chris got a taste of the waking world?  (To be clear: not advocating Chris deserves ire or starvation.)


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				lisaface said:
			
		

> it is a little surreal to find out they had a major fire just a few hours after I was thinking about that.



You need a user avatar. I have a suggestion


Spoiler


----------



## lisaface (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

What are the odds that Chris ignores instructions to stay out of the house, and tries to go back in while it's still dangerous to try to retrieve some of his stuff?  And if he does, what are the odds that it's something that would be easily replaceable, like the Lego high school or some vidya?  Or his $1000 worth of porn?


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Poison_Ivy said:
			
		

> I was out all day to come back to the news video. Holy crap.  That really sucks for Chris and Barb. I doubt Coleslaw is going to do anything to help :/
> 
> I know it was mentioned earlier, but if we knew they wouldn't waste money given to them, we should start a donation drive for them.



I don't think that a donation should be the answer, don't get me wrong, i am not saying that we shouldn't help them out, i am just saying that if you're going to help them, you should do it in some other way imo...


----------



## random_pickle (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Wow, I come back from classes only to find this. I just................holy crap.

We all knew it was going to happen eventually I suppose, but it doesn't make it any less unsettling.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Radiant Quim said:
			
		

> Smutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People should spend time volunteering at the soup hotels ANYWAY, and donating to food banks and clothing drives to help feed and clothes them.  The sad fact is most of those people are severely mentally ill and untreated for it, and "giving them money" will do nothing at all.  Helping to keep them alive will.

Chris, on the other hand, is mentally ill but he isn't as bad off as those people are.  Until the mental health system is reformed in a meaningful way to stop casting aside the majority of the homeless, throwing money at them will do nothing.  It's not like the homeless are happy-go-lucky drifters living the good life.  It's a miserable existence that many of them were unprepared to face and have no ability to ever get out of it.

Helping the Chandlers get through this potentially could benefit them as long as people donating are smart about it.  A perfect example: Donating canned and nonperishable foods and winter clothing in size XXL.  He can't frivolously spend that shit and it would be good for them.

Also, the irony that Chris may indeed spend his next holiday in a soup kitchen tickles me to no end.


----------



## Solbrud (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Radiant Quim said:
			
		

> Visit any local soup hotel and you will find a hundred people more worthy of your cash who legitimately WON'T spend your cash on McWraps and Pokémon.  Hell, many of those people have _no tugboat to speak of_.  Perhaps it's time Chris got a taste of the waking world?  (To be clear: not advocating Chris deserves ire or starvation.)



I couldn't agree more. We follow his life because he's a crazy person. But incidentally it makes us empathize with him in some way. So, when something like this happens we're driven to help out. But there are many people who are more worthy that we haven't learned about, because they're not insane weirdos. Which should make them more entitled to support, not less so.


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Poison_Ivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, that's why I said if we knew they wouldn't waste it/they wouldn't freak out trolls/ whatever fuck else. I mean, we're discouraged to call/make contact with them....what else could we do? I know it's pointless to try, but it's that part of me that's empathetic to situations like this.   *hides in her hole*


----------



## Blue Max (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Fire is nothing to be taken lightly, and I'd viewed this as unlikely on its own.  We all knew this was going to be bad if it happened, and now it has.

There's a hard lesson about hoarding in here that even a   should be able to understand; I'm sure it is now no longer any form of comfort or control--but a vice that allowed this to happen.  But I'm not so sure it will be learned when the consequences are incendiary.

The Chandlers are going to get repeatedly screwed.  Keurig might throw in another coffeemaker or maybe even the cost of the original model, but what's $100 supposed to do when losses are in the tens of thousands of dollars?  And while I think the power of negative imagery will make them willing to throw in a trinket among of aid, they're not culpable for the fire and they'll fight and win any lawsuit.

Insurance is supposed to pay against disasters, and I'm sure that some will cover water damage from the Firemen, ignore the poor maintenance and the hoarding and pay anyway.  Such Insurance would also cost a great deal more than the cheapest they could buy...so they're dealing with companies that aren't likely to pay, or likely to find solid evidence not to pay.  They won't pay, and they still won't pay after legal action.

They could, hypothetically, drive away from 14 Branchland and let the bank foreclose on a wrecked house.  They still have SSI, they still have a car.  But this is where the next part of the screwing takes place.

For their entire lives, Chris and Barb have made proven to be somewhat pathetic, unlikable mental cases.   Cole is mentally damaged from his own defective upbringing--and probably sending no aid.  There is Rocky Shoemaker, who bailed them out of Jail--but Chris has done horrible things at his church to weaken his bond and I thought we'd heard of serious issues there as well.

Most of Chris' friends are either trolls or alienated by Chris into becoming such.    might be an asspatter for Chris, but she will probably do no more than throw a facebook sigh at his direction.  Even less will be coming from the Manchester High crowd, who might very well already blocked him.

And then there is the government and social services, the choice of last resort.  Greene County has already attempted to rescue Chris in his Childhood, to be blocked by the Chandlers.  That (Was) my House Youtube Videos didn't get the county involved, but the Death of Bob did lead to some sort of investigation.  In any case, the Chandlers are in a red county that probably takes a dim view of moochers--which is, after all, what they are.  The Tugboat has been coming to port for months and there is burnt timber to show for it.  Even in a more liberal region, CWC would have a weak social net to start with.

Barb and CWC could discover that no one wants to take them in, given their low income, criminal record, and what may very well be a bad rap over 14 Branchland.  They could become entirely homeless; they could wind up in state assisted living (probably the best case), but they will be brought to heel in many ways and probably wind up getting kicked out for various forms of stupidity.

Fixing 14 Branchland seems hard to fathom as well.  The Hoard might not have had large amounts of electronics or other very terrible things to burn, but even if we duck hazardous waste, this is putting in new walls, the mass disposal of the burnt hoard (required, no way someone is going to rebuild walls WITHOUT doing that) and cost many thousands of dollars.  It's the sort of thing that probably takes an uncommon kind of person to want to try, and Chris is uncommonly lazy,  not uncommonly dedicated.

This isn't the end of CWC, but its probably the second really serious shot he's encountered (the first being 10/28/11).  No one should lose their home, so halfway normal people take basic steps to prevent it from happening are taken.  Running a coffee machine from a Bathroom, where the wall socket is probably wet and the room is covered in uncleaned mold?  We can sympathize with the great damage he's inflicted upon himself (and likewise for Barb) but physics is unforgiving.

Regarding Charity:  We've all wanted to see Chris leave his cocoon and become a butterfly, but he remains a slowly bloating caterpillar.  After reading as Michael Snyder's act of grace (undeserved kindness) went entirely unheeded and made him only more despised and effected only some financial pain in the Chandlers with no reform, I think its clear that they will make no adjustments if they have no reason to do so.  If 14 Branchland were repaired for free, they'd learn JACK and be back to a hoard within months.  They need to make some kind of internal progress, some kind of understanding that *they *comprehensibly screwed up.

This is, perhaps, their last chance to make serious reforms.  The Hoard is for the moment gone, and they have a chance to begun anew.  I hope they take up State Assisted Living, give up on hoarding and the house, and the improved oversight makes some slow progress on Chris.


----------



## butt in trouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I don't think Chris has fully comprehended the whole situation yet. If there was a fire in my house then facebook would be the last thing on my mind. 

Some time today it's going to hit Chris just how much crap he's lost.
-his mountain of toys
-his PS3 and PSvita
-his sonichu scrapbook

It's not going to be pretty.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Poison_Ivy said:
			
		

> FemboiBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's because we are humans, and unlike chris and most lolcows, we can empathize with the rest of the humans, we look at the tragedy that happened to chris and we say "damn, that's some awful shit..." and there's nothing wrong with feeling that, the only thing that we have to do is focus those feelings into something that wouldn't harm us or them...

Now, there's something that i am asking myself right now:

Did chris tried to extinguish the fire by using water? i mean, he was at the bathroom, and he's  enough to do it... maybe that's what spreaded the fire even more.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

For anyone _seriously_ considering sending donations to the Chandlers, a bit of advice: if your chief worry is whether or not the money will be used wisely, yeah, go with gift cards.  But if you're mainly worried over whether whatever money you send will be lost to oblivion, I'd suggest a check.  The amount will only be deducted from your bank account upon the check being deposited/cashed.  If the check gets ignored, or the Chandlers are lazy asses and wait 6+ months before doing anything with it, you won't be down however much you sent all for naught.  (But again, make sure to date the check for 2014!  Checks dated January 2013, even accidentally, are considered expired by this point!!  If you accidentally write a "13" and scribble over it to change it to "14," remember to initial it, or else it will look like check fraud.)



			
				Ja'mie said:
			
		

> Coleslaw apparently doesn't like getting family news from Twitter.


For anyone unaware, that image is 'shopped.  There's no evidence of Cole ever making such a tweet.  (Doesn't mean the sentiment isn't true, though.)


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Ja'mie said:
			
		

> ___ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Man. I agree with earlier sentiments in that I don't blame him if he doesn't want anything to do with Barb and Chris.  They are toxic people.  But there is no need to be a dick about it.  Douche.


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I wonder if anything from Chris's room is salvageable? I saw a video about flash over fire where it engulfs the room with 900 degree fire and burns everything.  All of Chris's video games, relics of fail, and toys are probably a pile of melted plastic and ash.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq1qjNt0ewY[/youtube]

You know... Even though we all knew this was coming since the tour videos...  

I kinda feel bad for you know who right now. Wherever he is, he's probably tired and lost, unsure of what to do and too frazzled to


----------



## ___ (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

We don't know how severe the damage is yet.  Chris might not have *lost* as many things as we think.  Sure a lot of people would just throw away things that have a strong smoke smell or are stained, but this is the Chandlers.


----------



## Springblossom (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Holy shit. Hooooly shit.

I mean, we all knew it was very possible, given the state of his house, but it's still a shock when it does. I'm honestly kind of surprised Barb made it out all right.

I'm glad they're both safe, though.


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> Ja'mie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that's real, it's old. He hasn't posted anything like that to his twitter in the last week. I doubt he'd react so callously to his own mother and half-brother's house burning down.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				___ said:
			
		

> We don't know how severe the damage is yet.  Chris might not have *lost* as many things as we think.  Sure a lot of people would just throw away things that have a strong smoke smell or are stained, but this is the Chandlers.




the report said it blew out the roof. the house will more than likely be unlivable


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

If you wanna donate to anyone and feel good about toward a firefighters fund? There are wives without husbands and children without father's because morons like the Chandlers let their hoards catch on fire. Just think about it like this; Chris and his mother could have been the death of a firefighter if they hadn't of gotten out as quick as they did. Pretty fucking sobering when you also consider this whole situation could have been prevented.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I'm all caught up now.  After seeing the news video, two things stand out more than anything:

RIP The Autism Papers

Guile's Theme really_ does_ go with everything!


----------



## The Nameless One (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Man, after the whole devastation of the gal-pal revelation, just when Chris was trying to get his emotions back together by getting into his Pokemon challenge, suddenly his house catches fire and he's out on the street. Freaking Emmanuel Godbearjesus really is giving him the finger. It's a lesson to all of us, like one of those old memento mori paintings.


----------



## Yawning Bulbasaur (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

So nobody's mentioned the fate of the Chandler cats?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				ForeverAlonePonyfag said:
			
		

> So nobody's mentioned the fate of the Chandler cats?




a looong way back


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

One is confirmed alive; the rest are unknown but presumed alive because they tend to stay outside.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> ___ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, and Chris himself said that the place burned for 10 minutes before first responders got there. 10 minutes is a really long time in a house fire. (watch that video that was posted about how fast flames spread and then realize that 14 BLC burned for nearly twice the length of that entire video)


----------



## CalmMyTits (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Watching the video, it does not seem that there was that much damage. Now, this is in a relative sense, given the fire started downstairs and reached the roof. From the video, the house looks fine from the front, you can see a painting hanging on the wall near the door as the firemen come out. So it seems that some of the Hoard could still be salvaged.

Of course, with the Hoard, the fire would have moved more quickly than in a uncluttered house. It seems that the downstairs bathroom was close to being under Chris' room if I remember the new house tour video right, so Chris' room could have been hit really hard and with the heat, the electronics would be rendered pretty useless.

I just can't bring myself to feel bad for them. I'm sorry, but I just can't. They brought this on themselves, especially Barb since the Hoard is hers. I would be willing to bet that the spark Chris complained about was not from the coffeemaker itself (what was it doing in the bathroom anyway?) but from the wiring in the house, vermin can really hurt electrical wiring and turn that into a fire hazard and we all know how much vermin love hoards. Whoever is investigating the house will likely turn up that conclusion and free Keurig of all blame. Chris will then call the investigator along with Keurig trolls.

I'm not trying to be A-loggy here, but I sincerely hope that Chris and Barb learn from this. It is likely that they will be told (probably more than once) that the Hoard contributed to the severity of the fire and that the fire started at all in the first place because of the Hoard. Whether or not they will listen to this is up in the air for now. We know they're stupid and stubborn, but even these kinds of people CAN learn from a big, traumatic event like this. Not always, of course, but one can hope that this will shake the Chandlers up a bit and make them take account of themselves and their lifestyle. Slim chance, I know, but I will keep hoping.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I can't help but find myself wondering. They had the Keurig, but does either Chris or Barb drink coffee? If it was in the bathroom, they might have just been using it to boil water for some instant soup or something if they can''t get to the stove, which is also a sad picture to imagine prior to the fire starting. Or was Chris or Barb just up at 5am jonesing for some coffee?


----------



## Coffee Overdose (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Oh boy do I have a lot to say about this. Let me start by saying Chris is probably not going to get ANY insurance money from this for a few reasons

1. His house is and was a fire hazard. There are multiple videos, posts, and images online of him saying this. Insurance companies search for this type of shit. Chris has a facebook and they are going to want access to it. Chris' videos are archived on youtube they are going to find them.
2. Insurance companies like to use every fault, technicality, and rule they have to prevent you getting any payment.
3. It's CHRIS. He has a reputation among the officials there. I wouldn't be surprised after his arrested in Oct. a few police probably have googled his name and saw fucking everything.

Now on to Chris himself...
Chris will toss the blame around but not to himself or anything around him. He will blame the coffee company, the trolls, megan, synder, but never Barb or the Hoard. I wonder if he'll blame the man in the pickle suit (He got you again!).

Will Chris learn from this? Will he develop anything? Nope. If anything I think this is going to be a new moment when Chris notices the world isn't that friendly. He is at the neighbors house now but given his attitude and his... sense of entitlement I doubt it will last long his paranoia will stop him from asking (or accepting) any new help from anyone on facebook. The only person he can turn too is Anna. His brother will just ignore him to death and even Anna I think will have second-thoughts about letting Christian anywhere near her. 

Its a new chapter in Chris' life and he sure as hell won't be able to handle the reality of it anytime soon.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

September 2011: Bob dies
October 2011: Barb and Chris jailed
January 2014: Chris burns the house down

YOU DO NOT MAINSTREAM AUTISTIC CHILDREN!


----------



## ianbrandonsomething (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

We can thank GodBear for Chris' erratic sleeping schedule this time around.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				ianbrandonsomething said:
			
		

> We can thank GodBear for Chris' erratic sleeping schedule this time around.



Chris went and started the coffee pot at 2 in the morning, in the bathroom, and burnt his own house down.


----------



## Radiant Quim (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Coffee Overdose said:
			
		

> Oh boy do I have a lot to say about this.



Ironic username is ironic.


----------



## butt in trouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> ___ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And his room is on the top floor so it's likely at least some of his crap was damaged.

_God damn I've been trying to post for like 15 minutes and everytime it won't let me because there have been new posts have been made!_


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Coffee Overdose said:
			
		

> Oh boy do I have a lot to say about this. Let me start by saying Chris is probably not going to get ANY insurance money from this for a few reasons
> 
> 1. His house is and was a fire hazard. There are multiple videos, posts, and images online of him saying this. Insurance companies search for this type of shit. Chris has a facebook and they are going to want access to it. Chris' videos are archived on youtube they are going to find them.
> 2. Insurance companies like to use every fault, technicality, and rule they have to prevent you getting any payment.
> ...



Coffee Overdose... hmmm... where were you at 2:00 AM this morning?  Batman, you might want to check this guy out!


----------



## DangDirtyTrolls (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

What a perfect example of the boy who cried wolf. Chris lies about shit as mundane as his Pokémon challenge and when something serious happens like his house burning down people spend the first few pages of this topic disbelieving Chris.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Tubular Monkey said:
			
		

> September 2011: Bob dies
> October 2011: Barb and Chris jailed
> January 2014: Chris burns the house down
> 
> YOU DO NOT MAINSTREAM AUTISTIC CHILDREN!



I'm sorry Tubular Monkey (not sure if you are kidding with this), while I enjoy most of your posts, this is incorrect.  Autistic children can be mainstreamed and it can be beneficial for the child it's just that it must be done under the guidance of professionals.  Also, of course the severity of the autism and related spectrum disorders would also play a part.


----------



## Blue Max (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> Blue Max said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This isn't going to necessarily be a quick endgame; they have the rest of their lives to live somewhere.
There are a few things going in their favor, right now:

1.  They don't need to return to things as they were.  They can leave Ruckersville; they can go anywhere they can drive to.  They don't have a lot holding them to their location.
2.  They might get some money.  A few $$$ from various places and deciding to give up on the Mortgage and they have a shot of getting out.
3.  The Psychological Barrier is broken:  No more hoard; no more way back to the old life.  They need to do SOMETHING DIFFERENT, and they can't argue with that.
4.  They are legitimate victims of a tragedy.  If they decide to plead for help, they OBJECTIVELY have obvious hardships to deal with.

This won't last long; but if they decided that they needed help and made a real effort to knuckle down to government or possibly family assistance, just maybe they can avoid the streets.

The odds aren't good and the smart money is on them trying this for a little while and then getting kicked around until winding up on the streets, but Normal people would fear that outcome and try to do whatever is necessary to avoid it.  Either way, Chris will probably beg for help several times.


----------



## mrwhopee (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Don't mean to sound a-loggish here, but I'll post how I feel, take it or leave it. 

I'm not going to really feel bad for a grown man who's publicly harassed a comic store owner trying to make an honest living, and wishing that said comic store burns to the ground with him in it after kicking him out for being a fat creepy fuck. It really does suck for anyone but at the same time if you neglect and abuse a house as long as Chris and Barb have its going to succumb to something, if the bugs weren't a wake up call for them a long time ago then don't really be surprised if the horde perishes to mould, flood, infestation, or in this case fire.

I'm not saying he deserved it but I don't think it really deserves sympathy, a grown man has lived 30+ entitled years without having to actually work for anything and lives off taxpayers dollars when he is perfectly capable of holding a job, and is given a house to live in for free and loses it to neglect. That's like feeling bad for the kid who gets a brand new Benz on his 16th birthday and crashes it after not doing any maintenance and driving around with failing tires/brakes indefinitely, sure it sucks but I won't lose sleep over it.

Like others have said, donating cash would do more harm than good, there are lots of homeless people with far more severe problems than Chris and his internet drama that would spend the cash on food and shelter instead of a Pokemon and McDonalds. And as you can see he's already trying to pin the blame on a coffee company when its pretty much a guarantee it had nothing to do with it; next he'll somehow come to the conclusion that Snyder, Megan, MLW, and Clyde Cash all must've secretly sabotaged that exact model of Keurig before he bought it to insure his place would burn down.

The real world was waiting inevitably for him this whole time, ass patters and Snorlax can only coddle for so long before he gets dragged into it kicking and screaming along the way.

TLDR; neglect a house you've never had to work for in your life while wishing the same fate on somebody else = zero sympathy


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

do you think that firefighter got injured when they looked into chris' room to find the typical scene of a 7 year olds room?  The firefighter must have thought "wait....where is the 7 year old child, they forgot to mention the child!"


----------



## snowkitten91 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				butt in trouble said:
			
		

> And his room is on the top floor so it's likely at least some of his crap was damaged.



From the e-mail that Thetan posted in the Updates thread:



			
				Chris said:
			
		

> The High School building I made melted some.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> Tubular Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr RobotDick (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I think in the long run, this might end up being a blessing in disguise for Chris. The news report said that some of the responders were actually injured, which means that the horde has actually caused harm to outsiders, so maybe someone with some authority will actually be forced to do something about the abysmal condition of that house. He'll never accept any responsibility or blame his mother for it, but the more eyes put on his living situation, the better.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Tubular Monkey (not sure if you are kidding with this), while I enjoy most of your posts, this is incorrect.  Autistic children can be mainstreamed and it can be beneficial for the child it's just that it must be done under the guidance of professionals.  Also, of course the severity of the autism and related spectrum disorders would also play a part.



With respect, I'm talking about Chris, and people with his level of learning disability, and how poorly served they are by a public schooling system inadequately prepared to handle them.  I do think that people who are on the spectrum but not as severe as Chris can thrive in a primarily mainstreamed system.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Statefarm may be putting them up in a hotel for the time being, but once they see the depth of the hoard (or what remains), they are going to tell the Chandlers "tough shit." They will find the house tour videos. They've got investigators who look for things like that, there's no way someone with Chris's internet infamy will get off scot free. The lawsuit against Keurig is obviously going nowhere. Coffee makers aren't exactly known for causing house fires. Whole place was one large fire hazard (and biohazard, most likely)... reality is going to set in very quickly.

Also, if they sue Keurig, they will likely end up getting countersued. I asked my uncle (who has been a lawyer for 40 years) this morning before passing out and he said a company would have full rights to counter sue for the corporate equivalent of defamation of character. (I forget the words he used to describe it, but he pointed out that a lawsuit like this would have obvious repercussions for the brand if allowed to proceed.)

Best case? They walk away with nothing, get some help from the few people willing, float around for a while. Worst case? Much, much worse. They walk away with nothing _and_ lose a lot money on a frivolous lawsuit. I know the Chandlers are pros at making use of the legal system, but this time they have no bargaining chips. The house was a fire hazard, Keurig has no liability, and insurance isn't going to cover anything.

Basically everything we thought would happen when Barb died has been pushed forward dramatically and now it's both of them who are going to be feeling the heat.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

http://www.newsplex.com/home/headli...orning-House-Fire-in-Greene-Co-239631301.html

Some comments:



> I'm amazed at how quickly the electrical fire spread. It really zapped out to the extreme.





> I'm thankful that nobody was seriously hurt, but I hear many original artworks of incalculable value may have been irretrievably damaged by this incident. I do hope this is not the case.





			
				Tito Makani said:
			
		

> How unfortunate that the house was lost. But this is a chance for a new beginning. As the ancient Hawaiians used to say, the green pineapple never falls from the tree by accident.





> Reports of a pucker-faced Guido with garish fake tan being spotted close to the scene at the time of the fire remain unsubstantiated.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

The house apparently burned from the first floor to the top from what seems to be an obvious wiring problem in a house that has recieved little electrical maintainence throughout the year.  To live there again they'd have to recieve a bunch of insurance money that they'd have to use in fixing up the place, unfortunately fixing the place would only be a bad idea.  Most senior citizens move out of their middle age houses into smaller places, the average adult moves 11.7 times in their lifetime.

I doubt the Chandlers are returning, It seems more likely they'll pocket the insurance money or donations if there are any, rent a place, and chris will get a ps4.  This is the same story for most elderly people except without a house burning down obviously.  Most old people cant keep up with the house they had in their 40s, physically and financially and downsize to something more managable.  most mobile homes are retirees, with the average age of the head of household being 52.


So what happens to what will eventually become the ruins of 14 bc.  The house was terrible to look at for the neighbors for years, I doubt they'd request its destruction, the black soot marks out the windows aren't exactly making it look any worse.  Id also doubt the bank that owns it cares enough to renovate it as there are many lots in detroit in the same condition, maybe it might be boarded up.

Does it get demolished?  Does a christorian get arrested tresspassing trying to find the sonichu medallion in the rubble?  does chris get arrested trying to find lego manchester in the rubble?


----------



## thedarkknight (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Cwcville...Cwcville is burning


----------



## Springblossom (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				RagtimeRoastBeefy said:
			
		

> Does it get demolished?  Does a christorian get arrested tresspassing trying to find the sonichu medallion in the rubble?  does chris get arrested trying to find lego manchester in the rubble?



It wouldn't surprise me if some ween broke in and started picking around looking for Christorical relics. It would be interesting to get in, but I seriously doubt it's structurally sound. Going in there is probably a very dangerous idea.


----------



## The Knife (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Springblossom said:
			
		

> RagtimeRoastBeefy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most recent email update seems to imply that Chris and Barb were allowed to go back in and get a few things.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I really hope Chris doesn't try anything stupid like going up the burned stairs to rescue his vidya.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt. That's what I meant in my "worst case" suggestion. There's still a strong chance that Keurig would countersue, they might believe making the Chandlers pay court fees wouldn't be enough to prevent others from trying. Companies are viciously protective of their brands. Just having to pay off the court costs are somewhere between best case and worst case, it wouldn't be life destroying but it would come pretty close. They should proceed with *extreme* caution. This isn't Greene County they're suing, this is a corporation with lawyers on retainer just to deal with things like this. This is a new type of beast.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

I wonder what Chris told the Keurig rep that responded to his message on FB?


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				The Knife said:
			
		

> Springblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the email Chris said he was able to save the Lego High School but it was partially melted.  I am guessing all of the video games and the rest of his toys were completely destroyed and probably all of the Sonichu originals too.  I wonder what else he salvaged?


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

The true heroes of this event are the firefighters.

Can you even imagine the smell of burnt  , fried animal poo and maybe fried animals, surrounded by all manner of weird melted things in the horde not to mention melted sex dolls and anime figures and lego.

Those guys deserve a medal for going in that house to save it and witnessing and smelling what they did, maybe if people are seriously thinking of donating to Barb they should throw a few of those coins the firemens ways especially when a welfare schmoozer like Chris has barely put in an honest days work in his life to pay for them with taxes.


----------



## The Knife (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> In the email Chris said he was able to save the Lego High School but it was partially melted.  I am guessing all of the video games and the rest of his toys were completely destroyed and probably all of the Sonichu originals too.  I wonder what else he salvaged?



We don't know where Chris was storing the high school, either.  If it was in his room and got off with just some heat damage, maybe some of his other stuff was spared.  Just the fact that they were let back inside is kind of cautiously optimistic.


----------



## drmccoy (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Probably their crap is in a pile on the front yard. That seems to be standard procedure in a fire like this. I'm glad they're in a hotel but it's pretty obvious those two won't learn a fucking thing from this. Even if they get an apartment. Hoardzilla will just fill it with crap. It's very sad all around.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> In the email Chris said he was able to save the Lego High School but it was partially melted.  *I am guessing all of the video games and the rest of his toys were completely destroyed* and probably all of the Sonichu originals too.


I dunno man, I'm sure the Life Upgrade is toast but dat Nintendium is some durable shit.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Sorry I'm late.
Like many of us, I was shocked that something that's been speculated for years finally happened. I know I shouldn't be surprised, but I am. It's like when a smoker finds out they have lung cancer, you knew the risk was there, but you're still blown away by the news. I've read many of your post and throw in my two cents.
*Fault*
As many of you know, I tend to lean on the more sympathetic side to Chris. This is no different, a few people have pointed out it's his fault for making 14bc a fire hazard. It's not, that lies with his mentally ill mother who threatens to kill herself and buys shit from goodwill just to have it. I've also seen nothing that the coffee maker in the bathroom was Chris's doing, it could have easily been Barbs.
*Silver Lining*
House fires suck, but there's a silver lining. Just a few weeks ago Chris was complaining about the clutter in the house. Well, it's gone. With this fire I'm assuming the house will be cleaned out so it can be worked on. No excuses, it has to be done. The hoard is dead, and maybe Barb will get help so it won't happen again. Maybe.
*Donations*
It's not hard to see why some of us want to start donating our money. Others have pointed out that that will lead to mcdonalds and Pokemon. I'd suggest gift cards to supermarkets and clothing stores if you feel so inclined to help. This way your giving money to help them, but they'll have to spend it on clothes and food, which is what they need.
*The Future*
I may be sympathetic, but I'm not fucking stupid. Chris won't learn a thing over this. He's already dodged responsibility and blamed the coffee machine and not the fact his mother is a hoarder or that coffee machines should not be in a bathroom. Barbs mental state now is probably the biggest issue, since her stuff was all she had since Bobs death. Maybe she'll see the error of her ways, maybe she'll lash out on Chris, maybe something will put her in a home, only time will tell.


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				The Knife said:
			
		

> We don't know where Chris was storing the high school, either.  If it was in his room and got off with just some heat damage, maybe some of his other stuff was spared.  Just the fact that they were let back inside is kind of cautiously optimistic.


I am amazed the house still actually standing.  You would think the horde on the second floor would have caused the second floor of the house to completely collapse. Lets just hope in some miracle the Sonichu originals actually survived the fire.


			
				Himawari said:
			
		

> I dunno man, I'm sure the Life Upgrade is toast but dat Nintendium is some durable shit.


If Chris still owns any of his retro Nintendo systems still that would probably the only game systems that could survive a fire.


----------



## Big_Pete_33 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

Finally, read all 36 of the pages.   

Like someone mentioned earlier, all of his stuff is destroyed. Stuff he had since childhood, with his possessions that he cared more than actual people, he'll    more than ever.

similar to Barb, I won't be surprised if she remains in a catatonic state.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				The Knife said:
			
		

> fridgesrants said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being allowed in doesn't really suggest though that there's any way to fix the house. It just means it has enough structural integrity to allow them to enter the one time. Most likely, since the fire went from one floor to another (and caused damage to the roof on top of that), it's going to be condemned. Structural integrity doesn't mean livable, nor does it suggest that it will stay structurally sound. In fact, it will likely undergo further deterioration before anyone could even get in to fix it.

Like sure, here's hoping, but the insurance company isn't going to cover this. If they sue Keurig, they're going to owe more money. It's a really old house, no one is going to want to even try to fix it. I think we've seen the last of 14 Branchland.


----------



## fenny (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*

One of those things where you know it's going to happen eventually, but when it does, you're still pretty "holy shit" about it. Holy shit. I feel bad for his church, they're going to get tons of Chandler bitching.


----------



## Radiant Quim (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Pikonic said:
			
		

> *Donations*
> It's not hard to see why some of us want to start donating our money. Others have pointed out that that will lead to mcdonalds and Pokemon. I'd suggest gift cards to supermarkets and clothing stores if you feel so inclined to help. This way your giving money to help them, but they'll have to spend it on clothes and food, which is what they need.



Yes, but two points have been brought up that just suggest the inevitable likelihood of Chris (or Barb) simply tossing out aid without opening it or returning to sender:

1) Those dang, dirty trolls.  Receiving mail from strangers, no matter how good the intentions, will raise red flags in their crippled minds and... well, there you go.
2) Sending donations to Rocky (best bet, IMO, for the die-hard people who have excess liberal guilt and wish to piss money away that could go ANYWHERE else but the Chandlers and do some actual good) or their church.  Who's to say the church will actually pass donations on and not use gift cards for potlucks and church picnics or simply donate clothes cards to other needy people?  Not to delve into a mud-slinging battle on religion or the upstandingness of his ministry, but people are people, let's be real.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Jan 10, 2014)

Just read the email in the update thread and just like that chris kinda saps some of the sympathy out of me. His last line about how he knows trolls wish this upon him got under my skin because this is the same guy that wanted the gameplace burned down.


----------



## TheIncredibleLioness (Jan 10, 2014)

Holy shit, this happens when I'm asleep. Wow. I doubt I can add anything new to the conversation, but even if the state of the Chandler house has made this a possibility for some time, it's still sad to see it _happen_. I consider the hoard more Barb's problem than Chris, since she has a legit mental issue and Chris has been raised to be as subservient to her as possible, so of course he wouldn't have the backbone to stand up to her, or the ability to call her bluff. I'm glad to hear they managed to escape okay, and seem to have the essentials (Barb's meds and wallet). While the house actually doesn't look burned on the outside (which surprised me) given the state of the hoard, I could only imagine the inside's a wreck/not fit for habitation.

I really wish this could be a fresh start for them. That, without the hoard, they might actually try to put their old ways behind them, especially Chris. Of course, seeing him blame Keurig doesn't bode well. I have a depressing feeling that when/if they're able to go back into the house again (or find some other, more permanent, shelter), Hoard 2.0 will begin.  That being said, no one deserves to go through that, and I'm really glad everyone made it out okay.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

TheIncredibleLioness said:
			
		

> I really wish this could be a fresh start for them. That, without the hoard, they might actually try to put their old ways behind them, especially Chris. Of course, seeing him blame Keurig doesn't bode well. I have a depressing feeling that when/if they're able to go back into the house again (or find some other, more permanent, shelter), Hoard 2.0 will begin.  That being said, no one deserves to go through that, and I'm really glad everyone made it out okay.


Expect hoard 2.0 to be in their hotel room if they stay there long enough. If they're there for a month I have a feeling it will start to resemble 14 Branchland very quickly.


----------



## The Knife (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Burning Love said:
			
		

> The Knife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree that being let back inside does not equal being okay to live in, especially since now there's a big gaping hole in the roof and Virginia is up for a lot more rain if not more snow before winter ends.  It's only a matter of time before that collapses.  I'm only optimistic because if it's okay to go in for now, that means some belongings might have survived so that the Chandlers don't have to start their new life (whatever that's going to be) with absolutely nothing.

(It'd be really ironic if the hoard actually protected some of the furniture--like, if there were things buried so deep under the piles that they actually were protected from smoke and water damage.)


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

TheIncredibleLioness said:
			
		

> While the house actually doesn't look burned on the outside (which surprised me)


The house across the street from us caught on fire a couple years ago, and it ended up looking nearly pristine on the outside too, even though the inside was destroyed and unlivable.  I couldn't even tell, once the sun came up, which of the houses on the street it had been that caught fire.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

NiggoFiggo said:
			
		

> Just read the email in the update thread and just like that chris kinda saps some of the sympathy out of me. His last line about how he knows trolls wish this upon him got under my skin because this is the same guy that wanted the gameplace burned down.


I posted this in the update thread but either i messed something up, or the forum is under such heavy traffic that it just blackholed it without even sending it for review, so i'll just post it here... (i don't belong at the grown-ups table anyway.)

That email is strange. It's like he's reverted (even for Chris). Basically all he really talks about is "the bad people" being mean to him, and saving his lego schoolhouse. That's the kind of thing you'd expect to hear from a 5 year old who just experienced a house fire.



			
				Himawari said:
			
		

> TheIncredibleLioness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you'd really think that it would go without saying that the outside of a house which is exposed to the elements is more robust and damage/temperature resistant than the inside...


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> That email is strange. It's like he's reverted (even for Chris). Basically all he really talks about is "the bad people" being mean to him, and saving his lego schoolhouse. *That's the kind of thing you'd expect to hear from a 5 year old* who just experienced a house fire.


And this is strange for Chris... why?


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> Mayor McCheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We don't know how the firefighter got injured. As far as we know, it could have been unrelated to the house's inner junk.


----------



## lunac (Jan 10, 2014)

For those speculating what's now going to happen to the house/Greene County's involvement:

My mom is a hoarder.  I was never able to have friends over when I lived with my parents.  My dad and I would make attempts from time to time to help clean, but it never lasted.

Long story short, when I moved out and went to college, things went downhill pretty rapidly, and eventually, there was an electrical fire.  Not sure what started it, but the house and been deteriorating for a while (neither of my parents are in the best of health.)  The hoard wasn't as bad as 14BC and nothing was really destroyed that was irreplaceable.

However, after the fire department left, they reported the situation to the health department.  The city condemned the house, my parents moved into an apartment, and one day my mom stopped by the house to find it was empty.  The city took anything of value in the house (furniture, instruments, etc.) and told my parents they could have it back if they paid for the costs of cleaning/repair to bring it back up to code.  That didn't happen and now my mom calls me and tells me about pieces of our furniture she finds in antique stores around town.

This was in the Midwest.  I now live in VA, about an hour from Ruckersville, and I don't know how different things are here.  But, especially with a fire fighter having been injured, and the fact that the county knows about the Chandlers (ween reports over the years), I wouldn't be surprised if this really was the beginning of a real investigation.


----------



## HerebeDragons (Jan 10, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




His reaction to EVERYTHING is what a five-year-old would do.


----------



## OrsonZedd (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> RagtimeRoastBeefy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I just say I'm glad I'm not the only one who's watched this movie?


----------



## IceCube (Jan 10, 2014)

Chris and Barb want to sue the coffee-maker company. Ugh. I feel bad for what happened to them, I really do. Despite what Chris thinks, very few of us wanted his house to burn down, and we're all happy he and his mother (and some of their pets) got out alive. But this is so typical, blaming someone else for his stupidity. As many on his FB pointed out, you DON'T plug in a coffee maker in a fucking BATHROOM.

Normally I'd suggest people hold off on the donation plans until we get confirmation than Chris's insurance company won't pay up, but considering what douches insurance companies often are, and considering the fire-hazard house and absolutely STUPIDITY of plugging a coffee-maker in in the bathroom, it might be the only way they could recover a little. However, I would suggest that, if possible, the money be put into Barb's name. As irresponsible and stupid as Barb is, she can at least be trusted not to blow all the donation money on video games, junk food (maybe...) and the like. Also, as someone else already suggested, food stamps and coupons might be a better option. At least we KNOW those can't be wasted.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Kosher Dill said:
			
		

> I really hope Chris doesn't try anything stupid like going up the burned stairs to rescue his vidya.



Why?



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> Anyone ever see the movie Double Indemnity? Or read the book? Well, swap out 'accidental death' for 'house fire' and that's basically the situation we have here. Insurance companies hate to pay out, and will use any excuse to get out of paying tons of money.



More like dumbbell indemnity, amirite?



			
				Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> I wonder what Chris told the Keurig rep that responded to his message on FB?



_"BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! DIE!"_


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess it's just the term "bad people". like, usually he calls us JERKS, or TROLLS or SLANDEROUS BULLIES or something. That he couldn't even muster a description beyond the most basic definition of what he feels about us (that we're not good people.) kinda seems weird.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

How about we wait and see how this plays  out before we start shoving money at them?


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2014)

Seeing as how the home had the hoard that Barb was building along with the condition of the house, it was only inevitable. I just wonder how, aside from Facebook post and a law-suit to the coffee machine maker, Chris is going to deal with this.


----------



## Batman (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				OrsonZedd said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a great movie. Adapted by Raymond Chandler, who proves (if Chris' half-siblings and Chandler Bing from Friends weren't enough) that not everyone with the name Chandler is a total and abject failure. 



			
				CompyRex said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Occam's razor. The simplest explanation is usually the best one. If the firefighter got injured, it was most likely because he was trying to get through all the useless crap.


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> How about we wait and see how this plays  out before we start shoving money at them?


That would be a good idea, especially since one has to see how the insurance company will respond.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 10, 2014)

Chris's psyche must be thrilled.  He has a new enemy to blame everything on!  Hooray!  Victimhood accomplished!!!


----------



## Batman (Jan 10, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> Seeing as how the home had the hoard that Barb was building along with the condition of the house, it was only inevitable. I just wonder how, aside from Facebook post and a law-suit to the coffee machine maker, Chris is going to deal with this.



He won't. He'll lose what little grip he has on reality and go into complete and total denial. He's already started blaming the coffee maker company and TROLLS. By the time he gets around to cheating on his next Pokemon challenge, he'll be screaming 'TROLLS!MEGAN!!MIMMS!!!4-CHAN!!!!KEURIG!!!!!'


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know how Chris pronounces Keurig, but I know it's a way that would anger me.

Also, well done, Chris, admitting that it was an act of sheer stupidity on your part.  What Chris thinks is part of a wholly justified rant is actually about all the evidence they'll need to reject any claims.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know if anybody pointed this out but it's hilarious.


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as how Keurig was the company behind the coffee machine that burned his home, I wouldn't be surprised if Chris put them up there with Megan, Snyder, and whoever else he sees as trolls. He won't accept responsibility for plugging a coffee machine in the bathroom so instead, he'll just blame others instead, which in this case is Keurig, the company that made the coffee machine.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> I don't know if anybody pointed this out but it's hilarious.
> 
> http://oi44.tinypic.com/2hyapev.jpg




Yes the math is barb+goodwill+second hand coffee machine+old house wiring+bathroom+hoard=fire


----------



## bigshot (Jan 10, 2014)

It's been very cold. You don't suppose they were using the heater in the bathroom fan for heat do you?


----------



## Lady Houligan (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh my sweet God. I can only feel the smallest modicum of pity for them because this is entirely a problem of their own making. How many times has he been told by anyone he's deemed a troll to clean up the hoard for his and Barb's safety..? And now look where it's left them. I wonder what Bob would say about this if he was still around.


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> I don't know if anybody pointed this out but it's hilarious.
> 
> http://oi44.tinypic.com/2hyapev.jpg


Even a person on his friend-list is pointing out that Chris himself had committed the accidental fire. Really, this image would be a reminder of who Chris would blame; anyone or anything but himself. Sure the coffee machine caused a fire and the home wasn't in good condition, but he was the one who plugged it plus he chose the bathroom, which isn't a good place to plug a kitchen appliance.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 10, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> When the CWCki finally gets updated, could someone please put one of those Jesus cross things next to the link to the 14BC page?


Ain't dead yet, just a shell. If it gets knocked down, deemed beyond repair, etc. then we can.

Think of it like Chris's heart. A mere shell, but still alive.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What _is_ it with Chris, accidents, and _math_?


----------



## cahoots (Jan 10, 2014)

I have sympathy for anyone who has had a house fire, but Chris certaintly makes it hard. And of course when OPL is shown that it was his house's conditions that caused the fire, he pushes the blame onto "NOPE NOPE KEURIG DID IT!"

This fire was inevitable.


----------



## Lady Houligan (Jan 10, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> When the CWCki finally gets updated, could someone please put one of those Jesus cross things next to the link to the 14BC page?



I feel like a more fitting tribute would be taking clips from the house tour videos and setting them to that Sarah Mclachlan song they always use in the ASPCA ads.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

Lady Houligan said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or this:


Spoiler



[youtube]xNnAvTTaJjM[/youtube]


----------



## CalmMyTits (Jan 10, 2014)

Even now, a few hours after learning about this, I am still processing the fact that Chris' house caught fire. Yes, the hazards of the hoard has been discussed time and time again, but for this to actually happen, is boggling my brain right now. Part of me wonders if it's because I had several shots of Sailor Jerry's after a long day at work. AtroposHeart has assured me that this is all real (and I watched the video on the news myself) but it still feels so surreal to me. Hot damn...


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true, in Chris's eyes, he is fundamentally a good man and anything that happens to him is always someone else's fault. From losing a contest to getting arrested for a hit and run to today's fire, nothing is ever his fault. Although I'm not convinced Barb or Chris used the coffee maker; I would be more inclined to think it a relic of the days when Bob roamed the land cutting down internets. That's just a guess, I don't see Barb having the energy to get up and make coffee, and Chris can't take anything without diabetes levels of sugar. Coffee is too bitter for him.

Now it most definitely is their fault for leaving it plugged in, and Barb definitely deserves a heavy amount of the blame for her hoarding. If Chris had manned up and stood up to her, this might not have happened or might have spread less quickly. That's all hypothetical but hey, that's what we're here for, right?


----------



## qld (Jan 10, 2014)

I've read some articles online from the insurance industry on the subject of hoarding, and have gathered that insurance will most likely pay out.  They may refuse to cover the property in the future, and could have dropped their coverage in the past had they known about the hoard, but apparently no one from the insurance company ever put all of that together to take action.
Now there are some different angles on expected vs. unexpected losses.  Had the floors caved in due to excessive hoarding weight, and water seepage they refused to clean up or address because it was out of sight, out of mind, then that could be argued for denial of payment.  Putting 200 pounds of junk per square foot on a floor designed to hold only 50 would signal that a reasonable person could expect the structure to deteriorate.  Deny the claim.  
But the fire could've been caused by stupidity or could've happened to anyone.  I don't see the evidence for either scenario, just yet, and maybe never will.
The health department was not interested in the hoard in the past.  No one was interested in the living conditions when Bob had bugs.  If this could be classified as an "expected consequence" of the hoard, then why wouldn't Adult Protective have stepped in for the good of the occupants?  It can't be both ways.  If insurance won't pay out, then let's put the blame back on the county for not doing something to address what a reasonable person would expect to be a dangerous situation.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 10, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Anathe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or just   ,    , and never get up.


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Jan 10, 2014)

Almost 40 pages in, and no "I hope he stocked up on BURN HEAL"?


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Coldgrip said:
			
		

> I can't help but notice that of all the things he's listed not one of are pictures of his family. Yeah he said "Home and Memories" but I've got a feeling that by memories he meant his mementos from High school.


To be fair, it's not like his parents gave him too many happy memories.



			
				Burning Love said:
			
		

> Statefarm may be putting them up in a hotel for the time being, but once they see the depth of the hoard (or what remains), they are going to tell the Chandlers "tough shit." They will find the house tour videos. They've got investigators who look for things like that, there's no way someone with Chris's internet infamy will get off scot free.


They won't even have to search. Weens will find out the identity of the State Farm people in charge of Chris's case, and then make sure those agents are given the house tour videos.


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Alec Benson Leary said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Chris still has weens trying to troll him so the State Farm workers don't need to put much effort if weens sent them evidence. Regardless though, the hoard will be discovered sooner or later.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Alec Benson Leary said:
			
		

> They won't even have to search. Weens will find out the identity of the State Farm people in charge of Chris's case, and then make sure those agents are given the house tour videos.


I never thought about that angle, but yes, that sounds likely. Highly.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Jan 10, 2014)

"do the math" 

God fucking dammit no chris no you are fucking wrong


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Alec Benson Leary said:
			
		

> They won't even have to search. Weens will find out the identity of the State Farm people in charge of Chris's case, and then make sure those agents are given the house tour videos.



Good.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> 14BC will probably be demolished. Structural damage, which as you said will only get worse, would cost a fortune to fix, if it can be fixed and the property's not worth very much in the first place (it was unsellable the last time the Chandlers tried to offload it).



Holy crackpot conspiracy Batman!  It was only unsellable before because of the Greene County school board's hatred for autistic individuals and their paying off realtors so the Chandler's couldn't sell their house and move away (... WTF?).


----------



## John Daly the Golfer (Jan 10, 2014)

Poor guy. I hope this rough bogey night doesn't leave Chris handicapped.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

I concur with others that this may be a new start for Chris. For one, if he can't live in 14 BLC anymore, his address will change to somewhere unknown where weens can't contact him. That is...if Chris is able to keep his new address secret this time around instead of spreading it all over the internet.


----------



## Springblossom (Jan 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I concur with others that this may be a new start for Chris. For one, if he can't live in 14 BLC anymore, his address will change to somewhere unknown where weens can't contact him. That is...if Chris is able to keep his new address secret this time around instead of spreading it all over the internet.



Unless Chris completely drops off the internet, someone is going to manage to goad him into releasing his new address.


----------



## JarlaxleBaenre (Jan 10, 2014)

The weens have likely flooded insurance agencies' inboxes with all kinds of Chris-related content. I imagine it started soon after Chris's message, before the news confirmed the tragedy.


----------



## Seahorses (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				HarryHowler said:
			
		

> Only way they're getting any money out of this is if the report proves that the coffee maker did start the fire, and Keurig decide they don't want the hassle of going through a court case and toss the Chandlers a few thousand bucks to settle out of court - and even that's a ridiculously long shot.



Actually that's not necessarily how that works. The court will look to decide whether the coffee maker had a manufacturing or design defect. A manufacturing defect is when a screw or something is left out during assembly. A design defect is always a question of whether the product was "safe enough." The manufacturer of the coffee maker is absolutely liable to Chris if the coffee maker has a fault - meaning they can't escape culpability. What I'm trying to say is that the the machine is more important than the fire itself. Chris' case will linger on whether there was negligent handling or the machine really had a defect. 

Though you are correct in assuming that most court cases don't even make it to the trial level. The company that produces that coffee maker will more than likely decide to settle given that it will save them more money, since judges tend to side against companies and hand out larger damages.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

cahoots said:
			
		

> I have sympathy for anyone who has had a house fire, but Chris certaintly makes it hard. And of course when OPL is shown that it was his house's conditions that caused the fire, he pushes the blame onto "NOPE NOPE KEURIG DID IT!"
> 
> This fire was inevitable.



"Do you hear that sound Mr. Chandler?  That is the sound of inevitability."


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

Springblossom said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or people/weens really good at doxing decides to go after OPL.


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I concur with others that this may be a new start for Chris. For one, if he can't live in 14 BLC anymore, his address will change to somewhere unknown where weens can't contact him. That is...if Chris is able to keep his new address secret this time around instead of spreading it all over the internet.


If he manages to keep it a secret, than the weens won't be able to find him until he post it on facebook. However, Chris might do the opposite and instead post his new address on Facebook. Besides, this wouldn't really be a new start unless he actually managed to get things together and tried to make his life better.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Jan 10, 2014)

People will stop being charitable if Barb and Chris don't take measures to help themselves.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Jan 10, 2014)

So you think they got a single or double bed at the hotel? Who am i kidding, they got a single, tis gonna be some long hard spooning tonite


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				fridgesrants said:
			
		

> JohnConstantine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if he did who knows how easy it would be to even get to opening the safe if  all kinds of burnt or waterlogged debris strewn all over the place. I kind of hope if it did survive the fire that Chris somehow manages to salvage it but chances are he won't due to laziness, not caring, or it would be dangerous to try and find it.


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:
			
		

> People will stop being charitable if Barb and Chris don't take measures to help themselves.


Indeed. If they don't take the measures to help themselves, the charity from others will cease. There is a limit to the help they get and if Chris and Barb demand for more, they won't get any, and by that point they can't help themselves due to wanting only the help of others.


----------



## mars2012 (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't have time to lurk the whole thread, did someone drive by and take a picture to confirm yet? I would but I live a few thousand miles away.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

NiggoFiggo said:
			
		

> So you think they got a single or double bed at the hotel? Who am i kidding, they got a single, tis gonna be some long hard spooning tonite



dis-GUST-ing


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 10, 2014)

mars2012 said:
			
		

> I don't have time to lurk the whole thread, did someone drive by and take a picture to confirm yet? I would but I live a few thousand miles away.



No, but here's a video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58_hiX-uPu8


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I concur with others that this may be a new start for Chris.


He's more likely to have anustart than a new start.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm predicting future Facebook posts from Chris will be sporadic. He does have his iphone, yes, but does he have his iphone charger to power it?


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				HerebeDragons said:
			
		

> DH3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'd probably think the trolls/field agents are mocking him by printing his stuff and giving it to him. Like "HAHA! Your entire life's work was destroyed so here are some copies from a site you can't stand." .


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I'm predicting future Facebook posts from Chris will be sporadic. He does have his iphone, yes, but does he have his iphone charger to power it?


If he does have the charger for it, then he could post updates, otherwise he'd spend buying a new one.


----------



## mars2012 (Jan 10, 2014)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> mars2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Wow, I really didn't believe it until seeing that. Someone really needs to write a book about Chris-Chan someday. Just when you think the saga is over it gets started all over again. Hope he's okay.


----------



## Meowzers (Jan 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I'm predicting future Facebook posts from Chris will be sporadic. He does have his iphone, yes, but does he have his iphone charger to power it?



can always buy a new iphone charger son, they ain't expensive
personally i think we'll be getting more updates from cwc, if not from his facebook but from other places on the internet. maybe he'll be seen on some charlottesville buy and sell page to replace stuff that was lost? and its not like he'll have anything to do except fuck around on his iphone in a hotel room with all his games gone


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> Kamen Rider Black RX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know they'll squander it just like they have everything else... and immediately after DEMAND more because trolls or some shit. If Bob were still around he would keep them in line in regards to post-fire funds, but he's not, and no one is a moderating influence now. Barb's crazy. Fiscal responsibility is obviously not high on the hoarder agenda.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



I have gotten a money order for Barb Chandler, which I will send to the Rev. Rocky Shoemaker, to make sure she gets it. :arrow:


----------



## alex_theman (Jan 10, 2014)

Why don't we contact that guy who made that time machine and prevent the fire?


----------



## HandBanana (Jan 10, 2014)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> mars2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My heart goes out to the one firefighter that suffered minor injuries trudging through Casa de Chandler.


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Barb would spend money to rebuild her hoard unless money itself was on a higher priority than her hoard. Chris would just squander the money to regain whatever he lost such as video games and a PS3.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

Meowzers said:
			
		

> can always buy a new iphone charger son, they ain't expensive



But wouldn't iphone chargers now be considered EXPENSIVE, considering the upcoming housefire-related costs? And isn't Chris still banned from several stores? Even if Chris got a charger off the internet, where would the seller ship the charger to since the house is burnt up and Chris lives in a hotel?


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 10, 2014)

At the risk of sounding A-Loggy, Chris should, for the first time in his life, be grateful to the trolls for archiving a huge portion of his life (i.e. hand-drawings, famiy photos, the "Yep... I'm on TV" DVD). Of course, it still sucks to have lost a lot of it, but damn. At least it's not gone forever. That's pretty lucky.

Also, didn't Chris have digital copies of games he owned physical copies of? If he gets a new PS3 can't he just go right back to most of his games? /filthy casual


----------



## Meowzers (Jan 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Meowzers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they're probably going to depend on their phones a lot more now, if not to receive important calls but to get online and get in touch with people. im sure they can shell out a few extra $$$ to get a new charger if they aren't forced to downgrade their phones first. and even though chris is banned from walmart or bestbuy it's not like his mom can't go


----------



## alex_theman (Jan 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Meowzers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he banned from CVS/Wallgreens?


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 10, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> Yeah. Barb would spend money to rebuild her hoard unless money itself was on a higher priority than her hoard. Chris would just squander the money to regain whatever he lost such as video games and a PS3.



I have a feeling if we could see Barb and Chris's post-fire purchases it would probably start out sane enough with things like a fridge, microwave, bed, recliner, toilet, shower. Then it would quickly afterwards nosedive back into stupidity and you would probably see stuff like bulk purchases of hungrymans, random clothing purchases, PS3, 4, Wii, WiiU, games, dollar store novelty and knockoff items and other useless junk like always.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 10, 2014)

You know, this means that it's very likely that all of the originals for the Sonichu series are now destroyed forever, along with the medallions, clown shirts, and other Christoric items of Chandlerbilia.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 10, 2014)

alex_theman said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can get an iPhone charger at any store you walk in.  my grocery sells them and the gas station up the road does too.  Anywhere that has a register has one.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				DustyR said:
			
		

> I have gotten a money order for Barb Chandler, which I will send to the Rev. Rocky Shoemaker, to make sure she gets it. :arrow:


Good for you.  So?

And have you even confirmed with Rocky that she _wants_ to be your middle-man?


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 10, 2014)

Kyoosand said:
			
		

> You know, this means that it's very likely that all of the originals for the Sonichu series are now destroyed forever, along with the medallions, clown shirts, and other Christoric items of Chandlerbilia.



It literally just hit me that his famous 'The Classic' shirt is more than likely gone. Ho. Ly. Shit.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> Kyoosand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.  Brave new world.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 10, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> It literally just hit me that his famous 'The Classic' shirt is more than likely gone. Ho. Ly. Shit.



It really is mind blowing. All the Chris-related relics that we have all become familiar with are all but ash. Chris's life and possessions would be like the contents of Library of Alexandria if it weren't for the Cwcki!


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Jan 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Meowzers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can get smartphones chargers from gas station these days. If chris needs a charger he will get one


----------



## Shadow Fox (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				DustyR said:
			
		

> I have gotten a money order for Barb Chandler, which I will send to the Rev. Rocky Shoemaker, to make sure she gets it. :arrow:



Whoever Barb Chander is, I'm sure she'll find a use for those seven dollars.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 10, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> Kyoosand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least that natural resource has yet to be fully tapped. It's not like there aren't gobs of them at Goodwill. And as long as there's CRAYOLA FUCKING MODEL MAGIC!, there's hope.


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 10, 2014)

Kyoosand said:
			
		

> You know, this means that it's very likely that all of the originals for the Sonichu series are now destroyed forever, along with the medallions, clown shirts, and other Christoric items of Chandlerbilia.
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2rgl3yg.jpg


Oh, god...you know, I always considered the old clown shirts to be most likely eaten by the hoard and  , but to basically have confirmation that they're gone...ouch.


----------



## The Mackers (Jan 10, 2014)

I guess he can't say items he is trying to sell come from a smoke free house anymore


----------



## SkeletonCorral (Jan 10, 2014)

So this totally got me off my arse to make an account! Hahaha I could absolutely not believe this happened today, of all things! etc etc Everything everyone's said before in the last 40 or so pages. 

To those who think Chris might change his ways and clean up his act now that he's got a fresh start, I really want to agree with you guys! I totally hope he does, but it doesn't seem exactly plausible with people as mentally unstable as he and his mother. My guess is Chris' depression issues will get much worse and wherever they end up will eventually get hoarded up again. Even if it's just Chris hoarding it now. It was a little cocoon for both Barb and Chris to ignore most of the world and now they're forced out of the only place they call home and are expected to cope! With their mental stability extremely questionable, I really hope for the best but I don't see that happening. If anything, they'll probably become even more reclusive! 

As for the damage to the house, well obviously right away the front windows are shot (from the firefighters of course). And the roof is devastated. Not too long ago a house in my neighborhood exactly the same layout as Chris' (A split level) was involved in a fire and burned for about ten minutes, maybe even less until firefighters stormed in. That house is gutted completely. Only the frame is salvagable, and the fire didn't even start inside! So I don't have very high hopes of Chris' house ever being habitable again. But we'll have to wait and see if Chris ends up getting an inspector to inspect the foundation. It's a real shame, but what can you do? What's done is done. I'll hope for the best, but not expect any changes in attitude.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 10, 2014)

Ja'mie said:
			
		

> Dr.Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, true. I'm not banking on this, but I wouldn't be surprised if this entire debacle ends up in comic form (Sonichu or otherwise). Without a job or vidya all he really can do is either putz around online or buy cheap ass supplies and draw more.


----------



## MillisecondOfDeath (Jan 10, 2014)

I honestly dont care about the legitimate junk that was lost. IE old christmas trees, boxes of Hungry Man, etc.

Bob's record collection was supposed to be pretty impressive.  A lot of that era was never digitized.  It is too bad.


----------



## Deviljho (Jan 10, 2014)

Well the house is still standing, I wonder if remnants of the hoarding remain


----------



## SkeletonCorral (Jan 10, 2014)

on a lighter note, I hope Chris didn't use the toilet water for that keurig. Toilet coffee sounds horrible. 
(I wouldn't trust any water from that home though)


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 10, 2014)

MoogleVoodoo said:
			
		

> Well the house is still standing, I wonder if remnants of the hoarding remain



The thing is, if the fire was anything as bad as Alec suggested pages and pages back, then the house might actually be condemned. The house was pretty unsafe to navigate as it were, but coupled with serious fire damage you are literally walking into a death trap.


----------



## NIA-DOA 2.0 (Jan 10, 2014)

MoogleVoodoo said:
			
		

> Well the house is still standing, I wonder if remnants of the hoarding remain



Even if they are, if the fire didn't render them useless, the water damage from the ultra-powerful fire hose did.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

MillisecondOfDeath said:
			
		

> I honestly dont care about the legitimate junk that was lost. IE old christmas trees, boxes of Hungry Man, etc.
> 
> Bob's record collection was supposed to be pretty impressive.  A lot of that era was never digitized.  It is too bad.


If they weren't warped or melted by the heat, then they should actually be fine, nestled safely in their possibly water ruined sleeves, all ready for Chris to neglect or destroy at a later date.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 10, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> MillisecondOfDeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or sell, to make money. Wouldn't doubt it happening in this case.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

Somebody else pointed out that a bunch of Goodwill records are not very likely to be highly valued collectibles. I think that's a pretty accurate claim. Of course there could be a hidden gem or two but you're not going to find any high-dollar item in there.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 10, 2014)

McDonald's manager tonight: Sir, you can't sleep here.


----------



## lynx (Jan 10, 2014)

Tubular Monkey said:
			
		

> McDonald's manager tonight: Sir, you can't sleep here.



chris has already said in an email state farm is putting them up in a hotel. it's good that they have insurance, it's one thing that seems to be going right for them today.


----------



## NIA-DOA 2.0 (Jan 10, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Somebody else pointed out that a bunch of Goodwill records are not very likely to be highly valued collectibles. I think that's a pretty accurate claim. Of course there could be a hidden gem or two but you're not going to find any high-dollar item in there.



I keep wondering why a significant number here assume that Bob's collection is filled with rare and valuable records.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

Anathe said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would actually be a great outcome, as then they wouldn't be lost to the world like MillisecondOfDeath was originally worried about. But Chris will likely never do that. Or he will try to sell them for 3x a fair price NO HAGGLE!


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Shadow Fox said:
			
		

> DustyR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm sure there will be some useless, gaudy, dimestore nicknack she can impulse buy so she can put on her nonexistent mantelpiece in her imaginary house.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				___ said:
			
		

> "Everybody inside was able to get out safely, but one firefighter suffered minor injuries."
> 
> Firefighter probably injured climbing over junk to get to the fire.



Probably slipped on some cat poop.


----------



## YouDorks (Jan 10, 2014)

So this is how it all ends, huh? All the vidya, Sonichu shit, sex dolls and hoarded garbage the state bought this idiot has been incinerated by Chris's own idiocy. It's like the whole Game Place saga was a fakeout, an anticlimactic cliffhanger vaguely hinting it's not over yet for all the blue balls we were left with. As would befit a Thomas Hardy protagonist, the worst was yet to come for Our Pet Lolcow... and indeed, probably still is.

He and Barb are still alive, after all.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

NIA-DOA 2.0 said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I admit that I know nothing of bobs record collection. I don't really care about it myself. I'm more interested in the fact that the portal Into CWCville may have been destroyed.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

NIA-DOA 2.0 said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really is an odd thing. My family has records that are no doubt a lot older/rarer and they're mostly worthless, only a couple could sell for above the price of a deluxe CD today. We're talking about records that go back as far as the 1950s. I think Bob's were much younger too.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, I did the math and got half of 360.  Whatever that is?

I didn't see anybody come to the conclusion yet that God (and the Bear) is PISSED at all the years of curse shots, general misanthropy and rotten living by the remaining Chandlers who turned their back on him recently for selfish reasons and came to collect what he giveth them to this point?

Glad they both survived, glad their animals survived.  That's the extent of how much I have invested in this.  As far as the loss of all that Christory, I can't think of another more important day in the annuls of it than today, can any of you?  Obviously the Lumberjack heading to heaven comes in a close second and then you go on down the line from there, but I think this morning has topped even Bob's passing.

All the Chris watchers gathered here have reached a bold new frontier together in our collective pastime, anybody who wants it to go back to the funny outfits and amusing captain's logs should tune out now, this is about to get as real and gritty as you can get until the end of the show, welcome to 2014!



Spoiler



[youtube]IHmTqoLjlXo[/youtube]


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

"It seems like God&Jesus hate me.  I'm screaming and praying now... 'scraying'... for him to just kill me, strike me down if this is all my life will ever be.  I just ask God&Jesus, why?  Why have you forsaken me your most TRUE and HONEST servant... though... mmm... probably you should really be more my servant because I am the original creator of Sonichu and Rosechu and the city of CWCVille.  But I digress...  I am a good person!  I don't deserve this!  My mommy... family and I didn't deserve to be attacked by the trolls for the better part of the last 5 years.  I've never done anything wrong.  I never hurt nobody.  The trolls... the trolls prayed for this to happen to me.  I'd never do anything like that.  I bet the trolls prayed for me and my mommy to be in the house when it burned down and then God&TheBear sent Keurig to burn down my house.  It's all because of that goddamn dirty Jew Snyder and girlfriend having Mimms.  And that german warfare, father killing, sailor moon stealing bitch Megan the evil masta... mastami... queen of da' twolls and her ment... ment... teacher Mary Lee Walsh who stopped my sweetheart search and tore up my sign and crushed my heart level down to zero.  And that bitch Sarah Bevel too.  Don't forget her.  She and Megan turned my Gal-Pals against me.  And the homos too... mmm... yeah... the homos are against me too because I won't be turned to the queer side.  Gay should go back to just meaning happy.  I do love rainbows and my little pony and dressing in drag... but that don't make me no homo.  No homo!  Homos should be allowed to enlist in the army and get blown up.  Wait... did I say that already?  Mmm.  Yeah... Fucking Adam Stackhouse... anyway... everyone loves playing america's favorite game kick the autistic. have everyone in our high school class pray for me and see you at the reunion.  But I don't want your pitty!  I was on the honor roll!  I should have been rewarded for my art.  I just want my TRUE and HONEST sweetheart to come and rescue me and take me away from all this.  If you would like to help please send cash donations and/or boyfriend free girls that are rich and give good head to my new address at..."


----------



## impossibility (Jan 10, 2014)

lynx said:
			
		

> Tubular Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> > is putting them up in a hotel.



The Mayor will room right next to Inos. Hope he enjoys the soup, mon.


----------



## mst3kluv (Jan 10, 2014)

Chris's behaviour is childish. I mean, his house just got destroyed and all he can think about is "suing da coffee maker company." Not once does he acknowledge the sympathies from his friends or even bother to acknowledge the firefighter who hurt himself dealing with the Chandler's crap. (To be fair, the hoard wasn't the worst thing those firemen had to face. I'm sure they've seen more than they wanted of dead kids, elderly and pets.  )  

 
Chris is a selfish asshole and is let off the hook way too much in his life. (The Snyder court case, were Chris had the nerve to call an innocent man a "Thieving Liar".) At point, I would be happy if Barb and Chris were homeless. They don't deserve a red cent. 
 

Sorry, Chris's recent facebook post just REALLY pissed me off.


----------



## MillisecondOfDeath (Jan 10, 2014)

THE PICKLEMAN STRIKES AGAIN!


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

Very Honest Content said:
			
		

> All the Chris watchers gathered here have reached a BOLDY! new frontier together in our collective pastime, anybody who wants it to go back to the funny outfits and amusing captain's logs should tune out now, this is about to get as real and gritty as you can get until the end of the show, welcome to 2014!


I think this is the part where shit goes from amusingly dark to really, really, _really_ dark. We are literally watching right now someone's life go from unbearably bad to ridiculously worse. There's not many levels below this you can go. The next step is homeless. They're what you would call "on the brink." It's fascinating to watch. It's like watching a trainwreck in progress (let's assume the trains are also carrying nuclear warheads for dramatic effect), you can't look away even if you tried! (and everything's going to blow up even if you did. Why miss that?)


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

mst3kluv said:
			
		

> Chris's behaviour is childish. I mean, his house just got destroyed and all he can think about is "suing da coffee maker company." Not once does he acknowledge the sympathies from his friends or even bother to acknowledge the firefighter who hurt himself dealing with the Chandler's crap. (To be fair, the hoard wasn't the worst thing those firemen had to face. I'm sure they've seen more than they wanted of dead kids, elderly and pets.  )
> 
> 
> Chris is a selfish asshole and is let off the hook way too much in his life. (The Snyder court case, were Chris had the nerve to call an innocent man a "Thieving Liar".) At point, I would be happy if Barb and Chris were homeless. They don't deserve a red cent.
> ...



In times of strife most people simply fall back on what they know. All Chris knows is angry internet outbursts, finger pointing and baseless legal threats.


----------



## TheWhitestKnight (Jan 10, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Very Honest Content said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about the email in the update thread that says they're going to live in a hotel until the house is repaired? Doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

TheWhitestKnight said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




House ain't getting repaired.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jan 10, 2014)

TheWhitestKnight said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brother, as much as we all wish that the house was repairable, it is pretty unlikely due to the hoard.


----------



## theobservdr (Jan 10, 2014)

Yea usually insurance companies will provide a family with hotel stay while the house gets assessed, my co-worker is staying at one as she had a house fire.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

TheWhitestKnight said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, which I don't believe I am, the fire started on the first floor, went through the second, and destroyed some of the roof. That suggests some heavy structural damage.


----------



## tehpope (Jan 10, 2014)

In honor of the artifacts of Christory we lost today:


Spoiler



[youtube]_KyKdM-4uZw[/youtube]


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 10, 2014)

lynx said:
			
		

> Tubular Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, gee goody gumdrops for Snorlax and her inbred satan spawn.

Okay, I need to fucking vent, now.
I have State Farm as my auto insurance carrier, and as soon as I can get the chance, I'm finding a new carrier, because State Farm fucking blows huge quantities of unwashed whale penis.
Twice, *TWICE*, State Farm have screwed me...

* First, a 90 year old man, off his meds, smashed into my legally parked car that was sitting in the street. They found all kinds of excuses to weasel out of dealing with my claim. The police report was unambiguous about it being the other guys fault. I had to move heaven and earth just to convince them to reimburse me for having the door replaced. The door sheared off its hinges by a visibly confused and senile 90 year old man, half-asleep behind the wheel, barely cognizant enough to answer the officers questions.
* The second time, a guy tearing out of a bar rear-ended me, crushing the tail-end, while I was stopped at a stoplight....and then the perp fled the scene. Totally unambiguously a Hit-and-Run. You cannot imagine how much bullshit I had to go through just to get that fixed.
I routinely spent months trying to deal with a problem that should take tops...TOPS...48 hours to fix.
Always acting as if I was somehow culpable when both times, the police reports and the other eyewitnesses say otherwise.
Every time I see their logo, some part of my brain screams "Why the Fuck Do I Pay My Premiums on Time? What Purpose Does that Serve?"

I'm not the only one who is sick of their fucking shit. Let's not forget how they handled Katrina.
http://rt.com/usa/katrina-state-farm-insurance-fraud-596/
https://www.chanler.com/blog/posts/...defrauded-govt-false-hurricane-katrina-claims

....So, here I am, a law-abiding, tax-paying citizen, who has to fight my insurance carrier to the death every time they are *obliged to do their job*.....but The Almighty Mayor of CWCville -- a douchewaste who hasn't paid a single premium in his life, much less paid on time every quarter, like clockwork -- gets gold-star service licketysplit, free room and board at a hotel, no questions asked.
I suspect they might change their tune when they find out about The Hoard.

Good.
The Chandlers and that thrice accursed company deserve each other.


----------



## TheWhitestKnight (Jan 10, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:
			
		

> Brother, as much as we all wish that the house was repairable, it is pretty unlikely due to the hoard.



I doubt this is the first house with a bunch of stuff in it that would need to get repaired.



			
				Burning Love said:
			
		

> TheWhitestKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, but I mean...  what about the email that says it's getting repaired?

Granted, it's coming from Chris. I wonder if it's something like they're in a hotel while the house gets inspected and he's jumped to the conclusion that it's getting repaired...


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 10, 2014)

Wait'll all the insects start to vacate the empty carcass of 14 BLC and start infesting the warm surrounding houses while looking for new hosts. Bet the neighbors will love that.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 10, 2014)

Kyoosand said:
			
		

> Wait'll all the insects start to vacate the empty carcass of 14 BLC and start infesting the warm surrounding houses while looking for new hosts. Bet the neighbors will love that.



Winter has come. They shall not dare venture from their wreck, lest they freeze before their journey ends.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

From the Pogeyman thread, we have confirmation that (at least one of) Chris' 3DS survived the fire (I told you guys, Nintendium!!), and in the wake of such tragedy he's playing on it while leeching the hotel wi-fi.



Spoiler












He's playing a default game that comes with the system, though, so who knows if any of his game carts survived.


----------



## qld (Jan 10, 2014)

Kyoosand said:
			
		

> Wait'll all the insects start to vacate the empty carcass of 14 BLC and start infesting the warm surrounding houses while looking for new hosts. Bet the neighbors will love that.



Oh god, it will happen.  I moved into a place, and went two years with no mice.  They bulldozed the field about 100 yards away and took all the trees out.  The displaced field mice flocked to the house.  Too bad for the neighbors it still isn't -12 degrees outside, that could take care of a lot of it.


----------



## Hexbox (Jan 10, 2014)

I am just absolutely shocked to find this out this evening. A house fire is a horrific experience for anyone. I can't imagine how Chris and Snorlax are reacting to this. I really hope that this can mean a clean slate for our two lolcows, but I'm thinking that it'll just result in a new Keurig lawsuit saga unfortunately.


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 10, 2014)

LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> lynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope this puts the quaint notion of karma out of everybody's heads once and for all.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

Anathe said:
			
		

> Kyoosand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rodents may though.


----------



## YouDorks (Jan 10, 2014)

/b/ said:
			
		

> >Chris and his mom move into a 2bed apartment as it is all they can afford with their combined gubbmint tugboats
> >They hoard again as a means to escape the misery of life as dumb sacks of shit
> >2017/8, a few years from now
> >Chris finds Barb dead
> ...


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 10, 2014)

So with his Legos melted, what kind of pseudo-voodoo doll will Chris use to represent Keurig's CEO?


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Very Honest Content said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no my friend... it can ALWAYS get worse.


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 10, 2014)

YouDorks said:
			
		

> /b/ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only it could end that well.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> lynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.  Not trying to derail the thread, but could it have something to do with your agent maybe?  I don't know, I've had state farm throughout my 22 years of driving and I've had a few fender benders in that time, some where I was at fault and some where the other party was at fault and state farm has always been great to me.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

Well....on the plus side, Chris hasn't done the monumentally stupid thing of blaming the firefighters for not getting there fast enough to save his house from burning. _*Hopefully *_even he knows that be the dumbest move ever.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> I hope this puts the quaint notion of karma out of everybody's heads once and for all.



I don't know... I'd say there is some pretty strong karma in Chris saying in the past that he hopes GamePlace burns down and todays events.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 10, 2014)

This is a terrible thread, both considering the nature of its content and the awful potshots being taken here. Despite the fact that Chris has assaulted people, been a creeper, and violated trespassing restrictions I don't think he's done anything to warrant a lot of the tasteless remarks over these past 40+ pages.

There's a time and place for this shit. Chris is cheating on some ridiculous Pokemon challenge? By all means call him out on that and take a swing at him for cheating in a children's video game. Striking him with absolutely detestable insults and remarks when he's literally just become homeless and potentially/likely _lost absolutely everything that has ever been cataloged on this website_ is just wrong.

There is very little humor to be had here. This isn't Chris being berated by his father for posting embarrassing videos. This isn't Chris getting kicked off of a campus for his Attraction Sign. This is a mentally challenged pair of individuals that have lost their home, potentially due to the fact that their local government failed them by not intervening when the condition of the house was brought to their attention years ago. Yes, this fire was 110% preventable but just because it has happened isn't an excuse to open the floodgates for all of this pseudo A-Logging from people coming out of the woodwork to get their rocks off.

For everything rude or destructive that Chris has done, no one deserves this. Saying it's karmic for his house to burn down after he wished for The Game Place to be set ablaze is ridiculous; Chris was never going to set that fire.


I am perhaps one of the few people here who has insight into the difficulties faced by someone who is actually homeless. It is not easy and I made it out of my situation by sheer luck; I landed a job interview with a nice company and borrowed clothes to appear my best. I forged documents and used someone else's address as my own to NOT appear questionable because once you fall this far out of society businesses and employers will actively look to keep you there, equal opportunity or not.

My salvation was dumb luck. There is absolutely no way this is going to happen for Chris, not in some rural nowhere town; he also doesn't have any marketable skills or qualifications. If Chris' church/neighbors/family do not pull through for him, he is absolutely and undeniably fucked and he _*will*_ die in the streets, all because he had shitty parents whose cocktail of poor upbringing and environmental choices left him unable to provide for himself. You're making jokes now, but if this precarious situation falls too far out of reach this is the end of Chris-chan.

It's all very disheartening. This thread ruined my day.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> YouDorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That well?  Holy cow, how do you see it ending?


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

TheWhitestKnight said:
			
		

> Right, but I mean...  what about the email that says it's getting repaired?
> 
> Granted, it's coming from Chris. I wonder if it's something like they're in a hotel while the house gets inspected and he's jumped to the conclusion that it's getting repaired...


Imagine this: you are a 70-something year old overweight woman with a deceased husband and an almost 32 year old autistic son that is effectively on the mental level of a 5 year old. You made sure he never had coping skills and never learned what it meant to have things go wrong and that you don't always come out on top. Your house has just burned pretty badly and Statefarm tells you they're going to inspect it to see if there's anything they can do for you. Your manchild has been poking you all morning asking when you can go home. What do you say? Tread carefully, one wrong move and he's shaking on the ground cursing Emmanuel God!

It's a delicate situation no matter what mindset you came from. House fires objectively fucking suck for everyone. Take someone like Chris who can't even cope successfully with a bunch of retarded internet trolls and fake girlfriends and it's even worse. I would be willing to bet she's come to the conclusions a lot of us have, that there's no saving it. Still, she has an obligation to not freak out Chris, considering he's basically a gigantic child. Of course she's not going to tell him the bad news until she absolutely has to.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> Well....on the plus side, Chris hasn't done the monumentally stupid thing of blaming the firefighters for not getting there fast enough to save his house from burning. _*Hopefully *_even he knows that be the dumbest move ever.



Oh I am still expecting something like that at some point.  Maybe blaming the firefighter who got injured for... something.


----------



## Meowzers (Jan 10, 2014)

MillisecondOfDeath said:
			
		

> I honestly dont care about the legitimate junk that was lost. IE old christmas trees, boxes of Hungry Man, etc.
> 
> Bob's record collection was supposed to be pretty impressive.  A lot of that era was never digitized.  It is too bad.


is it bad that i immediately felt for the lost video games and other old toys? chris hasn't gotten rid of any toy, console or game he's bought since 1989. it's hard to come by a functioning SNES or sega genesis these days. assuming his stuff was functioning. i'd think they would be (or...were.......) because if there's one thing chris cares about is his vidya. remember how meticulously labeled and organized all his video games were?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 10, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> This is a terrible thread, both considering the nature of its content and the awful potshots being taken here. Despite the fact that Chris has assaulted people, been a creeper, and violated trespassing restrictions I don't think he's done anything to warrant a lot of the tasteless remarks over these past 40+ pages.
> 
> There's a time and place for this shit. Chris is cheating on some ridiculous Pokemon challenge? By all means call him out on that and take a swing at him for cheating in a children's video game. Striking him with absolutely detestable insults and remarks when he's literally just become homeless and potentially/likely _lost absolutely everything that has ever been cataloged on this website_ is just wrong.
> 
> ...



Not to make excuses for anyone, but this is the internet we're talking about. Leaving super hateful comments anonymously has become the norm on websites and such. But you're right. Despite the person Chris is and the things he's said and done, no one deserves to lose their home like this. Especially considering their financial situation.


----------



## MillisecondOfDeath (Jan 10, 2014)

Meowzers said:
			
		

> is it bad that i immediately felt for the lost video games and other old toys? chris hasn't gotten rid of any toy, console or game he's bought since 1989. it's hard to come by a functioning SNES or sega genesis these days. assuming his stuff was functioning. i'd think they would be (or...were.......) because if there's one thing chris cares about is his vidya. remember how meticulously labeled and organized all his video games were?



I was thinking about his Dreamcast and Sega Saturn as well.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> -huge snip-
> 
> I am perhaps one of the few people here who has insight into the difficulties faced by someone who is actually homeless. It is not easy and I made it out of my situation by sheer luck; I landed a job interview with a nice company and borrowed clothes to appear my best. I forged documents and used someone else's address as my own to NOT appear questionable because once you fall this far out of society businesses and employers will actively look to keep you there, equal opportunity or not.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that a lot of what has been said here is uncalled for, at the very least. I also accept that maturity is not a hallmark of events like this in places like this. I think you should at least agree though that this could have been a lot worse very easily, especially with the new registrations and influx of guests. Be thankful there's not a lot more of this. It could have been so much worse. 

I agree with you on homelessness being a life and death situation for Chris. I spent much of 2013 homeless and parts of 2011/2012 homeless as well, nowhere to go at all. I'm not handicapped to any significant degree and being homeless is far and away the toughest thing I'll ever go through. I don't know how I survived. Just knowing how hard those four months last year were for me, I can't even imagine someone like Chris surviving. How can he? It's bad. Everyone knows it's bad. No one is deluding themselves into thinking this is great and will totally end great. It's very bad. 

Anyway, not everybody here is trying to be a dick. A lot of people are probably just trying to cope with shitty jokes... that's not as rare as it sounds. If you feel bad you try to get relief however possible, and a lot of people here (and elsewhere) probably don't realize the kind of impact the comments have on others.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 10, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> JeffGoldblumIRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I think you're both right.  I've been a dick.  When I registered here I said to myself I was going to try to restrain from doing that.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry if I came across as a dick.  I tend to joke to cope with tragedies and sometimes I can't tell when I'm crossing a line.


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> JeffGoldblumIRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In regards to JeffGoldblumIRL,





The A-Logging is expected but as you said, this is a serious situation. Chris and his mother are homeless thanks to this fire and really, it isn't really funny, especially when you consider what happens to Chris when he's out on the street with no home. As for trying to cope, I think I kinda understand since this was surprising (even though it was expected), still one does have to be careful so as not to end up looking like an A-Log, especially when you consider the impact these comments do have.


----------



## Big Buns (Jan 10, 2014)

SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> Well....on the plus side, Chris hasn't done the monumentally stupid thing of blaming the firefighters for not getting there fast enough to save his house from burning. _*Hopefully *_even he knows that be the dumbest move ever.



I'm surprised Chris hasn't floated around the idea of a troll sabotaging his coffee maker.


----------



## Seahorses (Jan 10, 2014)

I wonder if it started out as a containable situation, but given that Chris has a tough time rising to action, it escalated and he didn't know how to react.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> The A-Logging is expected but as you said, this is a serious situation. Chris and his mother are homeless thanks to this fire and really, it isn't really funny, especially when you consider what happens to Chris when he's out on the street with no home. As for trying to cope, I think I kinda understand since this was surprising (even though it was expected), still one does have to be careful so as not to end up looking like an A-Log, especially when you consider the impact these comments do have.


I really do think a lot of people just don't understand, honestly. I doubt most of what has been said is out of spite, and I'm not particularly inclined to see the good in people. Case in point:



			
				Himawari said:
			
		

> Sorry if I came across as a dick.  I tend to joke to cope with tragedies and sometimes I can't tell when I'm crossing a line.


People just don't know sometimes. It's hard to tell where the lines are sometimes. It's not all black and white. (Though I saw nothing bad from Himawari, I also didn't see about 15 pages in the thread.)


----------



## homerbeoulve (Jan 10, 2014)

Let's set our feelings for him aside and help these people, now!


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be honest, I haven't kept up with all the post on this thread, especially since I feel my internet connection would lead me to "page not found". With that said, we can end up A-Logging even when we wouldn't want to in regards to this situation.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> This is a terrible thread, both considering the nature of its content and the awful potshots being taken here. Despite the fact that Chris has assaulted people, been a creeper, and violated trespassing restrictions I don't think he's done anything to warrant a lot of the tasteless remarks over these past 40+ pages.
> 
> There's a time and place for this shit. Chris is cheating on some ridiculous Pokemon challenge? By all means call him out on that and take a swing at him for cheating in a children's video game. Striking him with absolutely detestable insults and remarks when he's literally just become homeless and potentially/likely _lost absolutely everything that has ever been cataloged on this website_ is just wrong.
> 
> ...



Tl;dr


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 10, 2014)

Seahorses said:
			
		

> I wonder if it started out as a containable situation, but given that Chris has a tough time rising to action, it escalated and he didn't know how to react.


I really do doubt that. Fires can become life threatening in as little as 2 minutes. I don't think that even the professional firefighters who eventually came on the scene could have stopped that place from burning if they had been in Chris's situation with the resources that he had on hand. Like i said a ways back, Barb basically did everything she possibly could have done to ensure that 14BLC was the worst fire-hazard it possibly could have been outside of soaking the entire place in kerosene. That's just the way it is. But they got out alive and saved all of their pets, and for most people, that's "Rising to the occasion" enough.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 10, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> I'll be honest, I haven't kept up with all the post on this thread, especially since I feel my internet connection would lead me to "page not found". With that said, we can end up A-Logging even when we wouldn't want to in regards to this situation.


As long as people try to learn I think it shouldn't be held against them. I haven't exactly been the most sensitive either. It's really easy to get carried away. That doesn't make it okay, but life's about learning, right?



			
				homerbeoulve said:
			
		

> Let's set our feelings for him aside and help these people, now!


Null started a thread for donations: viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3264


----------



## c-no (Jan 10, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed life is about learning. Hopefully, some of us can learn from whatever mistake we made  when we ended up sounding A-Loggy on of the post in this thread.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 10, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> It's all very disheartening. This thread ruined my day.



When you filmed the movie Cats & Dogs, did you bump in to Alec Baldwin, who voiced Butch the dog?  Did he just do his voice over stuff separately?  I've heard he's nice on set.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 10, 2014)

Tubular Monkey said:
			
		

> JeffGoldblumIRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was still fresh off the set of Pearl Harbor and wouldn't shut up about that. Not a bad guy, just annoying. It wasn't even that good of a movie (both Cats & Dogs and Pearl Harbor).


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry, but...



			
				JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> Tubular Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did you think of that little prick Vince Vaughn on the set of _The Lost World: Jurassic Park_?


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> Tubular Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"That is one big pile of shit." is still one of my favorite line deliveries of all time.


----------



## lunac (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Himawari said:
			
		

> DustyR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joking and weens aside, Rocky doesn't really have a choice.  A big part of the United Methodist Church is social works and outreach in the community.  I'm almost certain that she's already aware of the situation and, since she's had a history and prior relationship with counseling OPL, will probably be nominated by the church as the go-to person for helping the Chandlers.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 11, 2014)

homerbeoulve said:
			
		

> Let's set our feelings for him aside and help these people, now!



Don't want to   , but that's just wasting your money and your faith.

Chris is an incredibly selfish dolt, and he's never shown any sincere gratitude for anything, from a  Sonic DVD to a free laptop computer.

Any funds sent their way, unless it was tightly held in control by a third party like Rocky, will very likely get pissed away on vidya, porn, and more Goodwill shit for Hoard II .

And I wonder how this disaster will effect their other debts like to Snyder and Bell's legal bills? I think they still have to cough up their monthly payments for those no matter what?


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

This is terrible, my heart goes out to Chris and  .  Hopefully their community will help them.  I was actually in a fire in 2004 the red cross will pay for a couple days at the hotel.  I don't think they will get anything from a lawsuit, given the documentation of the hoard I don't think a lawyer will take their case.  I do hope someone is keeping an eye on   according to Dr. Robin Zazzio and her pretty pink lipstick from the show Hoarders, people with compulsive hoarding often become very suicidal if they loose it.  Seriously I hope they are ok and are able to get the help they need.  Maybe we could collect some money and send them like a care package or something I would be down to throw in on that.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 11, 2014)

Kyoosand said:
			
		

> And I wonder how this disaster will effect their other debts like to Snyder and Bell's legal bills? I think they still have to cough up their monthly payments for those no matter what?


Bell's debt is just like any other; all he can do is sic debt collectors on the Chandlers to hassle them and put another black mark on their credit. As for their legal judgement (if they're still paying that off), I imagine any judge would cut them some slack on the repayment schedule in a situation like this.


----------



## c-no (Jan 11, 2014)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> This is terrible, my heart goes out to Chris and  .  Hopefully their community will help them.  I was actually in a fire in 2004 the red cross will pay for a couple days at the hotel.  I don't think they will get anything from a lawsuit, given the documentation of the hoard I don't think a lawyer will take their case.  I do hope someone is keeping an eye on   according to Dr. Robin Zazzio and her pretty pink lipstick from the show Hoarders, people with compulsive hoarding often become very suicidal if they loose it.  Seriously I hope they are ok and are able to get the help they need.  Maybe we could collect some money and send them like a care package or something I would be down to throw in on that.


If Barb becomes suicidal due to the loss of her hoard, then that is where the concern will rise, especially since Barb is the only person Chris has left, for better or for worst.


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> JeffGoldblumIRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All well and true, but the fact is that this is probably the end for them. Chris is mentally ill, Barbara is flat-out crackers (and old.) The most likely outcome is as the honorable Jeff Goldblum said: living on the streets. They're both shitty people, and they won't learn anything from this. Doesn't that make _more_ tragic?


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				lunac said:
			
		

> Himawari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regardless of what kind of outreach they do, even churches hate getting sent random unsolicited shit from well-meaning folks.  There's a big linen crisis going on at my church right now and my mom is pretty much tearing her hair out over the surplus of towels and bedsheets that she has to deal with.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 11, 2014)

Big Buns said:
			
		

> I'm surprised Chris hasn't floated around the idea of a troll sabotaging his coffee maker.


Not even a day has passed, he's still in shock. Give him a little time, it's bound to happen.


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 11, 2014)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> This is terrible, my heart goes out to Chris and  .  Hopefully their community will help them.  I was actually in a fire in 2004 the red cross will pay for a couple days at the hotel.  I don't think they will get anything from a lawsuit, given the documentation of the hoard I don't think a lawyer will take their case.  I do hope someone is keeping an eye on   according to Dr. Robin Zazzio and her pretty pink lipstick from the show Hoarders, people with compulsive hoarding often become very suicidal if they loose it.  Seriously I hope they are ok and are able to get the help they need.  Maybe we could collect some money and send them like a care package or something I would be down to throw in on that.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't Barb actually threatened to commit suicide if Bob or Chris touched her hoard? If that's the case, I'm extremely concerned for both of them. I really do hope this leads to them getting some professional help. It's going to be a real struggle, but I'm wishing them the best.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

Dale Cooper said:
			
		

> Iamthatis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do we know the context of her threat? Suicide is no joke and I certainly don't condone anyone tossing that threat around... but was she "serious" or was she using it in a more relaxed sense, sort of like "I could just die!".


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To say nobody died is kind of absurd, in a way. Think about how many reminders of Bob they lost. Think of all those memories Barb and Chris had of good times (and times they thought were good that really weren't). Even if a lot of the house was salvageable, it's not difficult to imagine all the emotional triggers lost now and forever. It has to be unbelievably hard for them.

As far as Chris's wishes of death and destruction, he really didn't know what he was saying. He's not a normal guy. I'm not going to be an apologist for that kind of thing because it's fucking eerie and absolutely disgusting all the same, but saying in moments of anger (whether justified or not) "I wish they would die in a fire!" or something like that actually doesn't do any harm. Snyder is still alive, still a success, and good on him for it. Chris wanted to feel powerful. It's the same reason he did a Curse-ye-ha-me-ha at MLW. He recognized he was powerless so he wished for something that sounds bad. He's not imagining what it would feel like to die in a fire, he wasn't dreaming of Snyder's feelings being crushed, he just didn't understand the depth of those comments. Bad taste? Absolutely. Terrible things to say? Definitely. Worthy of having the same thing happen to you? Not at all.

To me, people can either have sympathy or not. It matters very little. What's done is done. On the flipside, it's important for us to stay grounded. We are not slow-in-the-minds, we understand this situation and what it means. 

The fire was their fault, that's almost assured. More of the blame probably goes to Barb because of her hoarding. Chris has been trained though. He's been trained to be obedient, not snap back, he's afraid of her, he doesn't have the mental capacity to man up and say "fuck you mom, we're changing this." You could tell even lately how he _did_ want rid of the hoard. He sounded exasperated throughout the newest house tour. It's not his fault. Granted, his blaming Keurig is a shitty Chris move, but that is not automatically worth removing your sympathy. He needs to grow the fuck up and direct blame where it's warranted (i.e. Barb), he needs to extend the same rage towards her, but he can't. That's not his fault, though. It's his fault for being stubborn all these years and not listening but I can tell you firsthand how influential shitty parents could be.

I went to university for a good while before leaving and ending up moving in with my parents again. They were not too dissimilar from Chris's parents. They always avoided taking blame and tried to make me avoid the blame in any situation. They also did their best to make sure I didn't acquire coping skills. When I had, that put them in some kind of danger. They wanted to keep me much like Barb does Chris, and so over the next three years through a mix of verbal abuse and threats, they effectively killed my ability to be independent. I've been 550 miles away from them for almost two months and things I found totally normal and easy at university are now really fucking tough and intimidating. 

If it can happen to me, and I'm not like Chris, then there really is no telling just how bad they warped his mind. You might not understand that because it hasn't happened to you, and I'm not saying you're bad for thinking the way you do, but try to understand that it's not as simple as you're making it out to be.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Jan 11, 2014)

Honestly, I've been having trouble coming up with things to say on this thread. His behavioral problems will probably drive away people trying to help him. He's not going to learn anything from this either, he'll just complain about people not helping him in his time of need. Cole is unlikely to help, as is Bob's other kids. Chris is unemployable at this point and the family was already having money problems. Reality hit, and it hit hard.

Getting him out of his room and away from video games should be a good thing, but not like this. Just not like this.


----------



## Shadow Fox (Jan 11, 2014)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> All well and true, but the fact is that this is probably the end for them. Chris is mentally ill, Barbara is flat-out crackers (and old.) The most likely outcome is as the honorable Jeff Goldblum said: living on the streets.



Do we know that their financial situation is so dire that between their combined incomes they couldn't find a cheap apartment to rent someplace?  Are they going to have to pay for the house to be demolished?  Could the county fine them for creating the situation that caused the fire to spread to the extent it did?  What happens in the wake of these kinds of events?


----------



## lunac (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Himawari said:
			
		

> Regardless of what kind of outreach they do, even churches hate getting sent random unsolicited shit from well-meaning folks.  There's a big linen crisis going on at my church right now and my mom is pretty much tearing her hair out over the surplus of towels and bedsheets that she has to deal with.



I understand your point, but there's a difference between unsolicited shit and a check or money order. I've never known a church to turn away a monetary donation, even if it's by someone they've never heard of.  (Obviously, the fake Western Union crap aside).


----------



## The Knife (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> Dale Cooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've said before that Barb is almost a twin to my own mother, who is very prone to threatening suicide when she doesn't get her way.  Likely Barb threatening to kill herself is more on the lines of "You want to throw away my things?  Plainly you don't love me anymore so I might as well kill myself.  Then you'd be happy."



			
				Shadow Fox said:
			
		

> bradsternum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if they could fine them but it's possible they could confiscate the house, whatever might be salvageable in it, the vehicles, and possibly the property (if the Chandlers own that) to cover the clean-up expenses.


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> Dale Cooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only time I remember   threatening suicide was over something OPL did not her hoard but I could be wrong.  On hoarders that Dr. did talk about people who like cleaned up a hoarders hoard while she was away and she got so upset she did herself in.  Most hoarders hoard for a sense of security right now   probably feels very vulnerable and the Fire Dept won't let her keep the hoard, especially if the house is condemned.


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 11, 2014)

The Knife said:
			
		

> I've said before that Barb is almost a twin to my own mother, who is very prone to threatening suicide when she doesn't get her way.  Likely Barb threatening to kill herself is more on the lines of "You want to throw away my things?  Plainly you don't love me anymore so I might as well kill myself.  Then you'd be happy."


I agree that it was almost definitely an empty threat meant to make them feel guilty in the moment, but her hoard is actually gone now, along with her house. Add to that her mental (not to mention financial) instability and, well...


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't honestly care what happens to Chris. Yeah I know I sound like a dick but I don't. I don't actively wish bad things would befall him either but it's not like my heart goes out to him. He's just some guy I laugh at on the Internet. The fact that he burnt his house down doesn't raise a tear to my eye, make me want to open my wallet, or even act like I have sympathy for his situation. I don't know him, he doesn't know me, and that's mostly why. So I guess if it's A-Logging to have only apathy on the matter, then I guess I'm the A-Lumbermill.


----------



## Cwckifan (Jan 11, 2014)

Does anyone know just how much of the house is lost? Is it minor, moderate, or completely burned down?


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

> Do we know the context of her threat? Suicide is no joke and I certainly don't condone anyone tossing that threat around... but was she "serious" or was she using it in a more relaxed sense, sort of like "I could just die!".





> The only time I remember   threatening suicide was over something OPL did not her hoard but I could be wrong.  On hoarders that Dr. did talk about people who like cleaned up a hoarders hoard while she was away and she got so upset she did herself in.  Most hoarders hoard for a sense of security right now   probably feels very vulnerable and the Fire Dept won't let her keep the hoard, especially if the house is condemned.



Hoarding isn't something to be taken (as I'm sure everyone here knows) so I do feel bad for her more than Chris. Was she perfect? Fuck no. But she obviously had some mental issues that were never addressed. Just like her son.


----------



## c-no (Jan 11, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> I don't honestly care what happens to Chris. Yeah I know I sound like a dick but I don't. I don't actively wish bad things would befall him either but it's not like my heart goes out to him. He's just some guy I laugh at on the Internet. The fact that he burnt his house down doesn't raise a tear to my eye, make me want to open my wallet, or even act like I have sympathy for his situation. I don't know him, he doesn't know me, and that's mostly why. So I guess if it's A-Logging to have only apathy on the matter, then I guess I'm the A-Lumbermill.


I'll say this: when I found out that Chris's home had a fire which kicked him and his mother out, I felt bad for him since he lost his home but outside of that, it doesn't raise a tear to my eye, especially since this was expected when you consider the interior of his home which was basically the home of a hoarder. Sure it's sad he lost his home but he was the one who caused it since he plugged a coffee machine into the outlet inside a bathroom, something he admitted to on Facebook.


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Cwckifan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah if the roof blew out that's bad.  If the fire went up that means it got hot fast.  I'm guessing that the back of the house is probably destroyed, if not the 2nd floor is going to be very unstable.


----------



## c-no (Jan 11, 2014)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the second floor is going to be very unstable than I guess whatever Chris has left within his room might get destroyed when the floor beneath it collapses.


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> I don't honestly care what happens to Chris. Yeah I know I sound like a dick but I don't. I don't actively wish bad things would befall him either but it's not like my heart goes out to him. He's just some guy I laugh at on the Internet. The fact that he burnt his house down doesn't raise a tear to my eye, make me want to open my wallet, or even act like I have sympathy for his situation. I don't know him, he doesn't know me, and that's mostly why. So I guess if it's A-Logging to have only apathy on the matter, then I guess I'm the A-Lumbermill.



I can't help but feel bad for him and  .  In my opinion you are not a-logging because you don't want to hurt OPL nor did you wish it on them.  I wouldn't send them any money either I would question the wise use of it.  I would send them some shampoo, socks, feminine hygiene stuff.  Just cause it can be tough and hard to even get access to your own funds when everything you own in destroyed.  I could just be having trolls remorse for laughing at him for so long and becoming a were- 

If OPL and   were smart they would put the autism papers up on ebay.  If they still exist.  Do you have any idea how much some ween would pay for that.


----------



## garbageraider (Jan 11, 2014)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> I can't help but feel bad for him and  .  In my opinion you are not a-logging because you don't want to hurt OPL nor did you wish it on them.  I wouldn't send them any money either I would question the wise use of it.  I would send them some shampoo, socks, feminine hygiene stuff.  Just cause it can be tough and hard to even get access to your own funds when everything you own in destroyed.  I could just be having trolls remorse for laughing at him for so long and becoming a were-


Iamthatis, does your avatar really have the words, "Catching Fire" in it?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> If OPL and   were smart they would put the autism papers up on ebay.  If they still exist.  Do you have any idea how much some ween would pay for that.




Nothing because they are worthless.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 11, 2014)

Where that ground floor bathroom (actually, that would be the bathroom in the basement, since with a  split-level house the basement was viewed as a ground floor) burned it's way up through the main floor and up through the roof (that means there's now a *huge f*cking void *where one of the bedrooms used to be!), that house is guaranteed declared unsafe to enter by the county and anything unburnt inside is going to be left inside to be crushed with the rubble of the house once it's demolished and hauled off to the landfill.

And with that, is the final fate of the Collection of Fail, including the $1000 porn collection.

I can already envision the Weens calling up the local sanitation department and asking them when the trucks of debris will be dumping the remains of 14 BLC for the weens to sift thru.


----------



## garbageraider (Jan 11, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Iamthatis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd pay 5 bucks for them.


----------



## Ace_Reloaded (Jan 11, 2014)

Jesus, I came on to check on Chris' pokemon adventures before bed and find this. Holy fuck. It isn't like it wasn't obvious the place was a tinderbox, but for it to actually happen...man. It's surreal. Thank goodness they and the pets made it out. (Lucy was the only cat they had left, right? Actually don't tell me if otherwise, let me believe all the animals made it.)

I don't shed a tear for him, seeing as the risk was always there and they never did a thing to help it, but the sentimental dope in me does hope that a couple things could be saved. (The e-mail made it sound possible, though there's always smoke and water damage to consider.) I live in a hurricane-prone area and there's been a couple times when I had to distill my belongings down to what would fit in the car to save, and there were always some childhood toys and things that I had to bring. To lose /everything/, that's rough. I'm definitely projecting my own affection for my belongings and how much I'd hate to lose them here but I can't help but think that even a creepy manchild deserves to have a few mementos to hold onto when everything else is gone.

I wish they were the kind of people for whom this was a turning point. The hoard and all the health and psychological problems it presented is gone. Yes there is the aftermath to tackle, which a hoarder will not handle well, but this is a chance to start over. A harsh, tragic type of chance, but a chance nonetheless. Maybe for someone else it could be a step to a better place in life. Unfortunately, after everything, I just can't believe the Chandlers will be able to take that route. A much darker one awaits them, and while I'd always hoped we'd see reality slap Chris in the face, this isn't the saga I wanted.


----------



## Donald Duck (Jan 11, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:
			
		

> Honestly, I've been having trouble coming up with things to say on this thread. His behavioral problems will probably drive away people trying to help him. He's not going to learn anything from this either, he'll just complain about people not helping him in his time of need. Coleslaw is unlikely to help, as is Bob's other kids. Chris is unemployable at this point and the family was already having money problems. Reality hit, and it hit hard.
> 
> Getting him out of his room and away from video games should be a good thing, but not like this. Just not like this.



Oh yeah. That's why when I first saw the news, I was so hoping that he was just lying to get attention and sympathy. Regrettably, it has since been confirmed as real and all I can think about his situation is that it is far more likely to get worse from here than it is to get better. They've got no savings, no job, no family or friends to rely on, and very likely no insurance payoff. Those two are fucked.


----------



## butt in trouble (Jan 11, 2014)

I can't believe Chris is already talking about suing the coffee maker company. I can understand he is upset but I'm pretty sure it'd be impossible to prove that it was a fault with their product. For starters he'd have to explain why he had the coffee maker in the bathroom where there's a good chance the wires could get wet. Second, I don't think we've ever heard Chris mention he drinks coffee because if he did you know we'd hear all about it. What this tells me is that Barb was making coffee, forgot about it and that's how the electrical fire started. I mean do you really think a 70 year old woman would be up at 2AM?


----------



## bristol (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow. I have been following Chris since his debut on /v/. I'm still not sure how to feel about this.

When you think about it, Chris' enite _life _ was in that house. He had no real achievements. The stuff in his room was really the only childhood he had. All that he is and was: the material possessions, the Sonichu comics, everything that defined Chris is now gone. Lost forever.

That hits me deep. Christory is now all we have to remember Chris' life.


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

[[/quote]
Yeah, Barb isn't going to kill herself. Firstly, chances are all the times she threatened to do so were desperate pleas for attention (like when Chris did it). Secondly, with so many people in their faces now, I guarantee any attempt would result in her being committed. Thirdly, from what I understand she's barely mobile and has Chris administering her medication. That limits the number of ways that she could possibly kill herself.[/quote]

 is barely mobile?  Is this something we have confirmation of?  If she isn't they are lucky they got out so quickly.


----------



## Ruckersvillian (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm not trying to capitalize on what happened - honestly. But if people are interested (or want to verify that the fire actually happened), I could swing by Branchland Court and take some pictures.


----------



## butt in trouble (Jan 11, 2014)

bristol said:
			
		

> Wow. I have been following Chris since his debut on /v/. I'm still not sure how to feel about this.
> 
> When you think about it, Chris' enite _life _ was in that house. He had no real achievements. The stuff in his room was really the only childhood he had. All that he is and was: the material possessions, the Sonichu comics, everything that defined Chris is now gone. Lost forever.
> 
> That hits me deep. Christory is now all we have to remember Chris' life.


We don't know if he lost _everything_. Remember the house is still standing. He did say that his lego high school had melted a bit.


----------



## garbageraider (Jan 11, 2014)

Ruckersvillian said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to capitalize on what happened - honestly. But if people are interested (or want to verify that the fire actually happened), I could swing by Branchland Court and take some pictures.


That would be great. I'm interested in just how badly the house is damaged. Just keep a low profile.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> I would send them some shampoo, socks, *feminine hygiene stuff*.


 :? I'm pretty sure neither of them bleeds from the vagina on a monthly basis.


----------



## bristol (Jan 11, 2014)

butt in trouble said:
			
		

> We don't know if he lost _everything_. Remember the house is still standing. He did say that his lego high school had melted a bit.



True. Here's hoping a good portion of their crap is okay (I never thought I'd say that).


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jan 11, 2014)

bristol said:
			
		

> butt in trouble said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It probably is; they just won't be allowed to get it.


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Iamthatis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never know Puma Man, you never know!


----------



## Donald Duck (Jan 11, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> I don't honestly care what happens to Chris. Yeah I know I sound like a dick but I don't. I don't actively wish bad things would befall him either but it's not like my heart goes out to him. He's just some guy I laugh at on the Internet. The fact that he burnt his house down doesn't raise a tear to my eye, make me want to open my wallet, or even act like I have sympathy for his situation. I don't know him, he doesn't know me, and that's mostly why. So I guess if it's A-Logging to have only apathy on the matter, then I guess I'm the A-Lumbermill.



I don't think you're A-logging simply for not feeling sympathy for Chris and I think you're fine as long as you didn't actively wish for him to become destitute and take pleasure in it.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 11, 2014)

So I've made it threw EVERY PAGE, it's taken me forever and I've got some things on my mind.
The first being that someone commented a few pages back about how cruel people are being. Out of the 50 pages I have read, there have been maybe 20 posts (not pages, posts) about people saying "karma hit" or something similar. The other 90% of the pages (not posts) were about how awful this was and that even someone like Chris didn't deserve this. The other pages and posts were just random questions. I'm not sure what the hell the whole page rant was for about how people are dicks and assholes, but whatever, people rage when they're hurt or something hits too close to home (like a house fire or homelessness). 

So, here's my answers and questions.
1) the house looks pretty beat up, I don't think they'll be able to live there BUT I also don't think all Chris's stuff is gone (ie: video games, as posted, he at least found a 3ds.... sadly, I think the blowup dolls and vibrator are gone)
2) hope the fireman is ok, do we know how he got hurt yet?
3) What I'm wondering is HOW they found the fire had started? It happened around 2am, I know Chris has a weird sleep schedule, but damn. If they were sleeping and it happened they are damn lucky. The thing that bothers me though is this: if they had been sleeping, there's just no way they would have ever gotten out in time.  This makes me think that maybe, just maybe, Chris plugged the coffee pot into the bathroom to heat up some water for food and something happened. So, until I hear otherwise, I'm just going to assume that Chris was trying to cook, started a fire, and then woke Barb up. Chris just seems to know too much about this fire when Waterman asks him about it (meaning he had to have been there, not asleep)


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Iamthatis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Touche


----------



## Ace_Reloaded (Jan 11, 2014)

bristol said:
			
		

> When you think about it, Chris' enite _life _ was in that house. He had no real achievements. The stuff in his room was really the only childhood he had. All that he is and was: the material possessions, the Sonichu comics, everything that defined Chris is now gone. Lost forever.
> 
> That hits me deep. Christory is now all we have to remember Chris' life.


That's what I keep thinking about. It's hard to believe that all of that is (probably) gone. All that's left is what we documented of it.


----------



## butt in trouble (Jan 11, 2014)

Henry Bemis said:
			
		

> bristol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly is the procedure of the fire department after there's a fire in someone's home? When are you allowed to return to collect what's left of your possessions?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

4Macie said:
			
		

> So I've made it threw EVERY PAGE, it's taken me forever and I've got some things on my mind.
> The first being that someone commented a few pages back about how cruel people are being. Out of the 50 pages I have read, there have been maybe 20 posts (not pages, posts) about people saying "karma hit" or something similar. The other 90% of the pages (not posts) were about how awful this was and that even someone like Chris didn't deserve this. The other pages and posts were just random questions.


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

skyraider91 said:
			
		

> Ruckersvillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm I would at least give it some time if you are going to do that.  You will probably just get in trouble cause the authorities will be hanging about and even OPL and   deserve a little respect in a time like this at least when it comes to rubbernecking their misfortune.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Ruckersvillian said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to capitalize on what happened - honestly. But if people are interested (or want to verify that the fire actually happened), I could swing by Branchland Court and take some pictures.



Grab Bob's filing cabinet while you're there please!


----------



## Ruckersvillian (Jan 11, 2014)

> Umm I would at least give I some time if you are going to do that. You will probably just get in trouble cause the authorities will be hanging about and even OPL and  deserve a little respect in a time like this at least when it comes to rubbernecking their misfortune.



I wouldn't go there tomorrow. In a few days, maybe, when things have settled down a bit, I might swing over there.


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

It probably is; they just won't be allowed to get it.[/quote]
What exactly is the procedure of the fire department after there's a fire in someone's home? When are you allowed to return to collect what's left of your possessions?[/quote]

When my apt building caught on fire they let us have our clothes but nothing in the room that shared a wall with the apt that burned down.  That may have had something to do with the fire being caused by a meth lab explosion.  The FD would not let us have anything that was melted or anything they said it could be toxic they threw a lot of our furniture out in front of the building.  I'm sure in this case the firemen had to dig into the hoard to make sure there where no hot coals lingering.


----------



## Big_Pete_33 (Jan 11, 2014)

Worst case scenario that Chris and Barb does end up in the streets. Even with their piss-poor attitudes, it would still suck for them. 

Also,let's face it, they ending up homeless is their own undoing.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 11, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> I don't honestly care what happens to Chris. Yeah I know I sound like a dick but I don't. I don't actively wish bad things would befall him either but it's not like my heart goes out to him. He's just some guy I laugh at on the Internet. The fact that he burnt his house down doesn't raise a tear to my eye, make me want to open my wallet, or even act like I have sympathy for his situation. I don't know him, he doesn't know me, and that's mostly why. So I guess if it's A-Logging to have only apathy on the matter, then I guess I'm the A-Lumbermill.


I seriously doubt Chris expects sympathy from anyone on this board, and the _lack_ of sympathy by people on this board doesn't affect him in the slightest. So really the presence or lack of sympathy here affects only our interactions with one another. (we all clearly have different values and beliefs, and some things that have been said in this thread have been offensive or off-putting to other people.) But no, we aren't making Chris's life any worse or better via this discussion. As far as i know, nobody here is weening copies of his house tour to his insurance agent, or was one of the over 300 people who slapped the "like" button on his FB post about his house burning down. (which are both things that would, or probably have had an actual negative impact on Chris in any way.) 

If anything the only real effort to affect Chris's situation here is positive. There's a thread dedicated to helping him out, and If anyone feels compelled to help via that avenue, then i recommend they avail themselves of it. If you know of another way to help, (via rocky, or some other form of support/assistance) then do what you think you should. If you don't feel particularly compelled to help Chris and Barb at all, then don't. 

Personally, i think It sucks really bad that Chris might have lost his house, but i'm not giving him any money. I'm not giving anyone any money _for_ him. Not because i think he'd waste it, or because i think he wouldn't appreciate it or even because i don't like a lot of things he's said or done or that i think he deserves to be homeless, but because based on my personal values, i do not at all feel compelled to do so.


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2014)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> feminine hygiene stuff.



Stuff that Chris would be more likely to take and use than   .


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

On a much more serious note, I wonder if the portal to CWCville in OPL's room was destroyed?


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

As others have said I am also curious about how they determined that the bathroom coffee pot and/or wiring started the fire and just why were they making coffee at 2 in the morning.  Seems strange.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 11, 2014)

butt in trouble said:
			
		

> When are you allowed to return to collect what's left of your possessions?



As I mentioned a few pages ago, if that fire burned a hole all the way from the basement up through the roof, that house is now too unstable and will be declared Unsafe For Entry, and everything inside is going to be demolished with the rest of the house.

And the whole cover story about Chris making coffee in a bathroom? At 2 AM? Something is truly fishy here.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 11, 2014)

Horde Prime said:
			
		

> As others have said I am also curious about how they determined that the bathroom coffee pot and/or wiring started the fire


Chris must have seen it happen. Given that 14BC was a tinderbox, if he didn't see the fire till it spread from the bathroom to the nest, it would have been too late for any of them. I think he saw the fire start and immediately got Barb and the pets out of there.

EDIT: and I don't find 2AM coffee strange. Both of their sleep schedules must be pretty weird given their housebound/couchbound lifestyles.


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

Kosher Dill said:
			
		

> Horde Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I think Chris was using the keurig to make ramen or something and it shorted out.  With the hoard I bet they don't have a lot of wall sockets they can get to and had everything they were using operating off of like one circuit.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 11, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> 4Macie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how is it    Enlighten me please.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> If OPL and   were smart they would put the autism papers up on ebay.  If they still exist.  Do you have any idea how much some ween would pay for that.



With a box of porn DVDs: $1000 $895 $700


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm still suspicious that Chris made that recent House Tour II video as a cover story of how unsafe it was in plans for a future arson attempt. His growing desperation to GTFO of that house must have pushed him to go to such lengths.

If there is any evidence found during the investigation of an "accelerant" that was used at the epicenter of the fire, Chris is boned. Straight to the nuthouse. Don't pass Go. Don't collect $200   

Game

Over


----------



## Big_Pete_33 (Jan 11, 2014)

All that's left is to wait until tomorrow


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Kyoosand said:
			
		

> I'm still suspicious that Chris made that recent House Tour II video as a cover story of how unsafe it was in plans for a future arson attempt. His growing desperation to GTFO of that house must have pushed him to go to such lengths.
> 
> If there is any evidence found during the investigation of an "accelerant" that was used at the epicenter of the fire, Chris is boned. Straight to the nuthouse. Don't pass Go. Don't collect $200
> 
> ...


Are you being serious right now?


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 11, 2014)

Just noticed, did Chris take down the claim he made on the Keurig facebook wall?? Or maybe they did?



			
				Iamthatis said:
			
		

> On a much more serious note, I wonder if the portal to CWCville in OPL's room was destroyed?


I think we'll find that the portal to CWCville was inside Chris all along. Kinda like how the ring/medallion's power changed.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

Chris absolutely would not deliberately set his house on fire.  He's dumb, but not THAT dumb.  He knows quite well that the loss of his house would mean icky scary change and he can't deal with that.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

4Macie said:
			
		

> Just noticed, did Chris take down the claim he made on the Keurig facebook wall?? Or maybe they did?


It was still up a minute ago, it just wasn't on his Facebook anymore.


----------



## Christory101 (Jan 11, 2014)

Am  I the only one who finds it odd that his BFF Anna Mclarren, has not offered him a single kind/ supportive facebook post, nor offered him money or real help of any kind at all?

I suppose all her friendship was feigned, and likely for selfish self promoting reasons? 

Seriously though I am praying to god that everything turns out allright.... here's hoping... <stress sight>


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Chris absolutely would not deliberately set his house on fire.  He's dumb, but not THAT dumb.  He knows quite well that the loss of his house would mean icky scary change and he can't deal with that.



I agree, maybe by accident or due to carelessness but nothing else.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Chris absolutely would not deliberately set his house on fire.  He's dumb, but not THAT dumb.  He knows quite well that the loss of his house would mean icky scary change and he can't deal with that.



Well, look at all the facts. Chris' latest house tour video, the increasing frequency of his whinings about how Barb is holding him as a prisoner and his yearning to escape. Between this pressure and his whole world collapsing around him after the high school gal-pal revelation, he may have finally been pushed over the edge.

Or, the doof just screwed around with a kitchen appliance the wrong way in the bathroom. In either case, intentional or accidental, Chris was responsible for the fire.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 11, 2014)

Kyoosand said:
			
		

> I'm still suspicious that Chris made that recent House Tour II video as a cover story of how unsafe it was in plans for a future arson attempt.


Are you sure you're on the right forum? Because you've clearly been observing a totally different person than the rest of us.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 11, 2014)

Shadow Fox said:
			
		

> Could the county fine them for creating the situation that caused the fire to spread to the extent it did?  What happens in the wake of these kinds of events?



It would be incredible if the county were to charge them for clean up. They were well aware of the situation in 14BC, and yet they took no steps to prevent what even they acknowledged was a safety hazard in the interests of 'the rights of the individual'. Now that something avoidable as happened, it would be somewhat hypocritical to make them pay for something they knew was a risk and could have prevented.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 11, 2014)

Christory101 said:
			
		

> Am  I the only one who finds it odd that his BFF Anna Mclarren, has not offered him a single kind/ supportive facebook post, nor offered him money or real help of any kind at all?
> 
> I suppose all her friendship was feigned, and likely for selfish self promoting reasons?
> 
> Seriously though I am praying to god that everything turns out allright.... here's hoping... <stress sight>


We have absolutely no idea if Anna has contacted Chris or not. She has his phone number, and usually friends tend to call each other about things like this rather than just posting frowny faces to one another publicly over facebook.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Himawari said:
			
		

> Regardless of what kind of outreach they do, even churches hate getting sent random unsolicited shit from well-meaning folks.  *There's a big linen crisis going on at my church right now* and my mom is pretty much tearing her hair out over the surplus of towels and bedsheets that she has to deal with.



Ummmm...not to derail the thread....but what is a "Linen Crisis"?

It sounds like the title of the worlds most abstract Mennonite Porn video.


----------



## TheWhitestKnight (Jan 11, 2014)

JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> Shadow Fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could be "the right of the individual" to risk facing this kind of fine.

Would they be fined if they were in the area covered by the department, though?


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Alec Benson Leary said:
			
		

> Kyoosand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kyoosand is thinking of ADF trying to start the revolution or Rika trying to ... whatever it is Rika does on bathsalts.


----------



## PacSol (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> Himawari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's exactly what she said: the church has so many donated towels and bedsheets that Himawari's mom is going nuts trying to figure out what to do with them all. Linens take up space, after all.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 11, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> Christory101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We haven't heard anything from Anna in forever, I think she's given up or is only talking to Chris in a private chat. Thetan (I think it was Thetan anyway) posted an email people are getting from Chris. Someone wrote to someone else, "If there ever was a time for you to be a friend to him, it's now. I'm several states away, so there isn't much I can do. You're only an hour or less away by car. Just something to think about" The names are blurred, but if anyone ever sounded like Anna, it'd be this person.



			
				Burning Love said:
			
		

> 4Macie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da Hell? I can't find it anywhere. I wanted to see if he commented back to them after their response. I was kinda hoping that if he took it down maybe a miracle had happened and Watermen's comments had made some sense to Chris


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Chris absolutely would not deliberately set his house on fire.  He's dumb, but not THAT dumb.  He knows quite well that the loss of his house would mean icky scary change and he can't deal with that.


Well that and the entire idea implies a level of forethought, planning and determination that Chris just isn't capable of.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 11, 2014)

TheWhitestKnight said:
			
		

> JohnConstantine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually really curious about this. I have no idea how municipal governments handle this sort of thing, who pays for what, etc. Since we don't know the exact extent of the damage, we don't even know what needs to be done, let alone who would pay for it.

I have a feeling that as time passes, we are going to learn a lot of those answers.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

4Macie said:
			
		

> Da Hell? I can't find it anywhere. I wanted to see if he commented back to them after their response. I was kinda hoping that if he took it down maybe a miracle had happened and Watermen's comments had made some sense to Chris


https://www.facebook.com/CwcvilleGuardi ... 5011795982


----------



## Christory101 (Jan 11, 2014)

Please.... tell me the Chandlers' insect tenants made it out ok?!?


----------



## Lunachu (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm still having trouble with the fire starting in the bathroom, I know they had a lot of hoarded stuff but you know, when you sit down and consider the potential risks to your home a bathroom is probably going to be the last room you expect to burst into flames. I'm just dumbfounded.

This kind or sums up how I'm feeling right now.


Spoiler



[youtube]qy_BKKnHgas[/youtube]


----------



## GFYS (Jan 11, 2014)

_Nobody_ is ever going to convince me to feel bad for Chris and Barb.  Like brother A-Stump, I don't necessarily wish harm upon him.  However I accept that tragedy is inevitable, and marvel at how it always manages to exceed even the most cynical predictions.  It's not like there isn't a greater-than-half decade of this nonsense all pointing at such a conclusion. 


*Nothing.  Can.  Fix.  Chris.*  At least nothing from here.  Sympathy, scorn, financial support, friendly gestures, thoughtful gifts, constructive criticism, mockery, adulation, advice, magic beans...  *Nothing* stops the downward spiral.  The very best I think any of us can hope for is some kind of authority figure quelling the symptoms of all of Chris' problems for the duration of his imprisonment, or something too crazy to predict (think bowling ball to the head making Chris think he's a millionaire playboy, or he finds a genie in his apple dippers who fixes his head).


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Lunachu said:
			
		

> I'm still having trouble with the fire starting in the bathroom, I know they had a lot of hoarded stuff but you know, when you sit down and consider the potential risks to your home a bathroom is probably going to be the last room you expect to burst into flames. I'm just dumbfounded.
> 
> This kind or sums up how I'm feeling right now.
> 
> ...


All of my this:

[youtube]59GwT_Qlj0Y[/youtube]


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 11, 2014)

TheWhitestKnight said:
			
		

> could be "right of the individual" to risk facing this kind of fine.
> 
> Would they be fined if they were in the area covered by the department, though



Can't say for sure, but if the county government has a duty of care towards its constituents, and they swept the Chandler case under the rug because they didn't want to deal with it (under the guise of individual rights), then Green county may be liable to cover the expenses.



			
				Lunachu said:
			
		

> when you sit down and consider the potential risks to your home a bathroom is probably going to be the last room you expect to burst into flames. I'm just dumbfounded.



Its quite likely an electrical fire, sparked by water


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> 4Macie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... where's Keurig's response??? So confused.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

4Macie said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah me too, I never saw the response from the Keurig representative. So I don't know what they've been talking about.


----------



## PCA (Jan 11, 2014)

OMG!!!!  How many people here have been saying it?  All that clutter was bound to lead to a nasty fire hazard some day...DAMN.  Glad they are ok though


----------



## Pine Tar (Jan 11, 2014)

You know, things like this usually tell us what people are like. 

Honestly, I wish nothing but the best for Chris. Maybe he can't turn things around, but I hope he does because he's been entertaining me for years. But seriously, maybe this is a blessing in disguise? 

But all these people who say that "Chris deserves everything bad because he makes 'muh autism' look bad," go fornicate yourself with a fireplace rod.


----------



## Honest Sweetheart (Jan 11, 2014)

Will someone please just message me his Nintendo 3DS Friend Code so I can anonymously buy him *Fire Emblem: Awakening* or *Rune Factory 4* through the eShop? I heard it was one of the only devices that made it through the fire undamaged.


----------



## Spaghetti_Eater (Jan 11, 2014)

The true and original Sonichu artworks.. the relics.. the shit that Chris wasted his money on and Snorlax's hoard, gone in moments. This is why I try not to attach myself to material things. What does Chris have now? And what will Chris and Snorlax learn from this? Nothing. It's the coffee maker's fault. 

Nevermind that dump was a fire hazard to begin with and also these devices weren't really meant to be used in a BATHROOM. Honestly, I feel somewhat bad, but not extremely bad for Chris. Because I know he's going to learn nothing or get nothing out of this.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 11, 2014)

Honest Sweetheart said:
			
		

> Will someone please just message me his Nintendo 3DS Friend Code so I can anonymously buy him *Fire Emblem: Awakening* or *Rune Factory 4* through the eShop? I heard it was one of the only devices that made it through the fire undamaged.



He's posted it thousands of times (though I think it gets blurred sometimes). I don't think you'll be able to buy him any games though, as it sounds, he has to add you to become friends, and I'm pretty sure you have to be friends with the person to buy them a game.


----------



## PacSol (Jan 11, 2014)

It's rather telling that we, the "trolls", the people Fatass hates the most, are the ones who actually care about him while the asspatters don't give a fuck.

Chris, you and your mom escaped with your lives. Count your blessings, and rebuild [/isignored]


----------



## AtroposHeart (Jan 11, 2014)

I am going to sound like a White Knight here, but a the fault of the house burning down can't be blamed on Chris. It was his mother who made the hoarde, not him and I doubt either of his parents taught him when and how to get electrical maintenance done. In fact, I feel that Bob would have been too embarrassed to let someone in their house for work and Barb wouldn't have given it a thought. 

What I am saying is; this is one of the few incidences where something bad has happened in Chris' life that is not his fault. Of course, that doesn't justify him blaming the coffee maker, and I don't think anyone should send him anything since it will likely go to waste. And besides likely a social worker, the church, or their neighbor well help take care of their basic needs; for now at least.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 11, 2014)

I meant to write Barb Chandler. I actually corrected it, but did not feel like rescanning it and marking out the numbers I did. I wanted to give a little to contribute, hoping others would follow suit. A lot of people donating a little could be more than a few people donating "a lot."


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

DustyR said:
			
		

> I meant to write Barb Chandler. I actually corrected it, but did not feel like rescanning it and marking out the numbers I did. I wanted to give a little to contribute, hoping others would follow suit. A lot of people donating a little could be more than a few people donating "a lot."



It's a good gesture and there's an official donation pool now. Thank you.


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2014)

4Macie said:
			
		

> We haven't heard anything from Anna in forever, I think she's given up or is only talking to Chris in a private chat. Thetan (I think it was Thetan anyway) posted an email people are getting from Chris. Someone wrote to someone else, "If there ever was a time for you to be a friend to him, it's now. I'm several states away, so there isn't much I can do. You're only an hour or less away by car. Just something to think about" The names are blurred, but if anyone ever sounded like Anna, it'd be this person.



I thought the same thing. If it really is her, I find it amusing how she's attempting to guilt trip these people (who haven't had anything to do with Chris in over 10 years) while she herself wouldn't do shit to help even if she was still in the same state. And really, what are Chris and Anna expecting these people to do? Drop everything, find out what hotel Chris is staying at, drive down to that hotel and give him in-person asspats and offers to let him and   live with them indefinitely? All this for a person they barely even know. I'm not surprised, but I can already see that Chris is going to take this being a legit victim thing way too far.   (in terms of inflated ego and sense of entitlement)

I really don't think Chris will change at all from this tragic event. If anything, it will just give him another thing to use as pity bait. (for years to come, long after the house has been rebuilt or he has a new place to live)



			
				Honest Sweetheart said:
			
		

> Will someone please just message me his Nintendo 3DS Friend Code so I can anonymously buy him *Fire Emblem: Awakening* or *Rune Factory 4* through the eShop? I heard it was one of the only devices that made it through the fire undamaged.



If you really feel the need to give him stuff, please give him stuff he actually *needs* over things he just _wants_. Things like clothes, canned foods, gift cards for stores where frivolous shit that he doesn't need can't be bought etc. Giving him things like cash and video games isn't helping him.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Just going to point out again that if somebody wants to give something it would be better to donate cash, and we have a fund for that: viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3264

Chris doesn't need videogames right now. He needs food and other essentials.


----------



## garbageraider (Jan 11, 2014)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> skyraider91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, don't wait too long. The remains of the house may collapse partially or entirely, or be condemned by authorities, or be looted, so something may change soon. I would suggest waiting 2-3 days. After a few hours, I bet everybody except perhaps one or two fire investigators left the scene. There would be no reason for emergency personnel to hang around, and they would be needed elsewhere. _Besides, it's not illegal to take a picture of somebody's house from the street._ Chris and Barb _might_ care, _if_ they were there, _if_ they saw you taking photos and identified you as a troll, but I doubt anybody else would. You could just be a reporter from a local collage newspaper doing a story on the house fire, or whatever.


----------



## c-no (Jan 11, 2014)

Jin said:
			
		

> Honest Sweetheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's better to give Chris something that is a necessity such as food or clothes over something frivolous like video games. As Jin says, cash itself also doesn't help if one considers the fact that Chris and/or Barb will abuse it in buying things they don't need, be it video games or junk for a new hoard.


----------



## Billpalazzo-sama (Jan 11, 2014)

skyraider91 said:
			
		

> You could just be a reporter from a local collage newspaper doing a story on the house fire, or whatever.


Just don't claim to be from PVCC.   ]P 

Personal experience has taught me that it might be 4-6 months between when a burned house is declared structurally unsafe and when it's actually torn down, but I wouldn't really bet on a sample size of one.  (It would also likely be faster if Chris and Barb plan on rebuilding on that lot: In the case I know of, the residents sold the lot and moved elsewhere).


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2014)

Lunachu said:
			
		

> I'm still having trouble with the fire starting in the bathroom, I know they had a lot of hoarded stuff but you know, when you sit down and consider the potential risks to your home a bathroom is probably going to be the last room you expect to burst into flames. I'm just dumbfounded.
> 
> This kind or sums up how I'm feeling right now.
> 
> ...



This is true for people, but you have to consider the Casa de Chandler. They had a lot of junk in the bathroom as well, and we didn't even see it all. The hoard wasn't as bad in there, but there were enough signs of it beginning to spill into the bathroom that it's not surprising. Depending on what they stored in the bathroom it could light up easily too. I have hairsprays and some of my cleaners in my bathroom, all very easily ignitable. And the rest of the hoard is literally right outside, so the smallest flame could ignite the whole thing.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Jan 11, 2014)

Into the ONE outlet in the downstairs bathroom, the ONLY thing plugged into it was the Keurig brewer, and the power circuit breaker failed to auto shut down from THAT socket. Do the math.

Chris, doing the job of Keurig's legal department for them.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 11, 2014)

Having watched the second tour video again, I'm astounded Chris was able to grab his mother, dogs and cat, and get them out of this labyrinth unhurt, especially considering Chris' weight and lack of physical strength and stamina. I guess in the heat of the moment adrenaline kicked in and he was able to achieve Chris-Chan Sonichu levels of power, but yeah, it''s still amazing.

The tour for anyone who is interested in watching it again

[youtube]WIGTdQhhxCA[/youtube]


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2014)

It's hard to really follow from the tour video, but has anybody ever drawn out a map of the Chandler house? I think one would be useful especially right now to get an idea of where everything is, where the fire started and how it could have spread up and through the second floor so we have a better idea of which rooms could have been more hit than others.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyone who really does want to send the Chandlers money to do with as they wish (rather than material necessities or gift cards or something), I would strongly suggest really thinking about the form of payment you want to use, taking into account the risks and sacrifices you are willing to take.  I personally, if I were to send them money (which I won't), would choose to do so by check.

The problem with cash and money orders is that once you prepare it and send it out, it's gone, you've used it, and you're down whatever amount it was whether the Chandlers actually use it or not (and there's no guarantee that the Chandlers will accept anything from "trolls").  Oh yeah and money orders can also have an additional fee, depending on where you get them.

With a check, you're only down the money if they get off their lazy asses to deposit or cash it.  And sure, it's a nuisance to have uncashed checks that you've written floating around out there and being forever unsure of when and if that money is gonna get taken out of your account, but imo it's preferable to wasting money that the recipient didn't accept.

And cashing out-of-state checks isn't really as big a deal as people seem to think it is?  The "issue" is when the check is from a non-local Federal Reserve District, and even then it's just that there may be a slightly longer hold on the funds.  Like, Virginia and surrounding states are part of the 5th District, corresponding to the Federal Reserve Bank of Richmond.  Any checks from the same district, with routing numbers beginning with 05, are considered local checks; up to $200 of the funds will be available the next business day, and the rest (up to a certain amount; at my bank it was $4999.99, idk if it differs between banks) will be available the business day after that.  (Anything beyond the certain amount - $5000.00 and up for the sake of example - goes into an extended hold and isn't available until the 7th business day.)  If the Chandlers were to cash a check from a non-local district - say I had sent them a check; I'm in the 3rd District, so the check's routing number begins with 03 - the funds might be put on a non-local hold.  I can't remember how long this is - I think 5 business days? on the very rare occasion that my bank received a check from outside the 3rd District we never even bothered with non-local holds, we just put them through as local.  And we were a tiny bank, too; bigger banks would give even less of a shit about that stuff, I imagine.  In any case, the funds aren't held for _that_ much longer than a local check would be.

[/bank teller sperging]

tl;dr just don't even bother sending the Chandlers money, they'll just squander it and/or overdraw the account because they don't have the common sense to realize the funds aren't in there right away.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Jan 11, 2014)

I wonder if Chris had the chance to save his life upgrade (PS3), Wii U, or 3DS, which he'd save.


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 11, 2014)

He did save the 3DS - or at least one of them, since he supposedly had more than one. Of the other two I'd imagine he'd go for the PS3, since it seems like all he ever did with the Wii U was play NSMBU and Zombi U, realized just how much the system sucked, and went back to his life upgrade. And if they were both destroyed/irreparably damaged in the fire, I'd imagine he'll spend his next   on a super-slim PS3, given that he had so much downloadable crap on his PSN account, which he can use to get up and running again.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Jan 11, 2014)

HarryHowler said:
			
		

> He did save the 3DS - or at least one of them, since he supposedly had more than one. Of the other two I'd imagine he'd go for the PS3, since it seems like all he ever did with the Wii U was play NSMBU and Zombi U, realized just how much the system sucked, and went back to his life upgrade. And if they were both destroyed/irreparably damaged in the fire, I'd imagine he'll spend his next   on a super-slim PS3, given that he had so much downloadable crap on his PSN account, which he can use to get up and running again.


Now all he does on Wii U is delete the comments on Miiverse, even the white knight-ish ones.


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 11, 2014)

He doesn't even need the Wii U to do that anymore. They added Miiverse support to the 3DS a couple of months ago.


----------



## dogprince (Jan 11, 2014)

Goddamn.
I've been following Chris on and off for years but... . I never expected this. Even though, on some level, I guess I did. Just like everyone else who speculated that Barb was going to die, or something was gonna finally happen to their home. I'm still kind of really shocked, on some level I kind of expected Chris to never really change. Though, no matter what happens after this, he'll probably stay the same anyway.

I really hope at least some of their stuff is salvageable, and I'm glad that they all got out alive. I expect that the inside of the house is burned to hell, though, even though the outside looks pretty fine.

 And I guess it's enough to get me to finally sign up, too. Like the tons of other people.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Like many other people in this thread, this whole event has prompted me to register instead of lurking.

I think they'll get a small payout from the Insurance company, probably enough to fix the house itself. Items in the house will not be reimbursed, because there's no way to tell what was part of the hoard and what wasn't, and they're certainly not going to pay for Barb to go on a shopping spree at Goodwill. A lawsuit against Keurig will go nowhere, as no lawyer would take that case, and they'd most certainly lose anyways. Especially in a republican, pro-corporation state like Virginia.

If there's no insurance payout, I think we need to face face the fact that the era of 14 Branchland Court is over. In that case, the most likely thing that happens is the home is razed, either forcefully by the city, after the Chandler's miss the deadlines that will be set to get it fixed, or by the bank when the Chandler's don't make mortgage payments and the city tells the bank to either fix it or tear it down. 

"The Essentials" they pulled out are probably all they'll get out of that house. Between damage from water, smoke, heat, and the fire itself, I doubt much of anything will be coming out. The house will sit and fester for a while before they could even start pulling more stuff out anyways. If the comics, cards, etc didn't burn, they're probably soaking wet, ink washed out of them, pages fused together, and soon will begin growing mold (moreso than they were before the fire).

Whatever the case, this is definitely the cliffhanger episode before the final season of The Chris-Chan Show.


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 11, 2014)

I bet that news report clip won't end up on the sequel to _Christian Weston Chandler...Yep, I'm on TV_


----------



## Billpalazzo-sama (Jan 11, 2014)

Shadow said:
			
		

> It's hard to really follow from the tour video, but has anybody ever drawn out a map of the Chandler house? I think one would be useful especially right now to get an idea of where everything is, where the fire started and how it could have spread up and through the second floor so we have a better idea of which rooms could have been more hit than others.



Ask and ye shall recieve:


I'm estimating a bit regarding the layout of the downstairs area because Chris's camerawork there is particularly disorienting.  It might be something more like this:


Based on what rooms are accessible as of the more recent tour video, Chris and Barb likely live in the "Music Room".  It's right near where the fire started, but also right next to the exit, and those stairs aren't as cluttered as the hallway.


----------



## Bernd Lauert (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Kyoosand said:
			
		

> ___ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Probably not.

The most common fire-related firefighter injury cause is "strain / overexertion". 
"Contact with object" and "slip / trip" are only number 3 and 4 respectively.

Also, a whooping 65% of all fire-related firefighter injuries occur in structures on residential property.

Sauce: http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/ ... /v11i7.pdf, pp 2 &4.

Sad but true: the conditions in 14BC and therefore the Chandlers in all likelihood cannot be blamed for causing harm to a firefighter.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 11, 2014)

Billpalazzo-sama said:
			
		

> Ask and ye shall recieve:



There may be some hope yet for the preservation of Chris' belongings, then. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Billpalazzo-sama said:
			
		

> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just realized that in the video, one of the fire ladders was set up going into Chris' room. Some of the stuff he keeps in front of the window was probably broken when they busted it out.

Can't wait to hear how Keurig, the Trolls, and the DAMN DIRTY FIREMEN OF GREENE COUNTY conspired to wreck his room.

EDIT: His entire bedroom window was busted out and it seems like there is more blackening on the soffit above his window than above the living room.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jan 11, 2014)

Bunch of firemen in his bedroom? Sounds about right.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm so relieved 14BLC is NOT completely in ash and still stands.


----------



## zoltan6561 (Jan 11, 2014)

Did his blow-up doll survive?


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Bernd Lauert said:
			
		

> Sad but true: the conditions in 14BC and therefore the Chandlers in all likelihood cannot be blamed for causing harm to a firefighter.



Although we don't and probably won't know specifics, this really can't be ruled out. In the event that a firefighter had to go into the house, it's entirely possible they injured themselves inside. Keep in mind the odds of this grow the more we consider the conditions inside 14 Branchland Ct. Coming from a family of rescue workers, I've heard all kinds of tales and this subject hits close to the chest. 
The only thing I can guarantee is that the group of rescue workers now have a new story to tell of the how an Adult Autistic Child and his elderly mother set their garbage dump of a house on fire _by leaving a coffee maker plugged into an outlet in the bathroom._


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 11, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:
			
		

> I'm so relieved 14BLC is NOT completely in ash and still stands.



Indeed, it shall no doubt become a site of pilgrimage should it remain standing well into the future. You'll have to circle the house three times chanting "Zap to the extreme" if you want to receive a Forgiveness Blessing for being a dirty, dang troll.



			
				zoltan6561 said:
			
		

> Did his blow-up doll survive?


I'd hate to think what the firefighters were thinking when they entered his room and saw his plush breasts.


----------



## wheat pasta (Jan 11, 2014)

JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> zoltan6561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm _pretty damn sure_ they had other things on their mind, there, guys.


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure the local fire department has dealt with weirder situations before. Granted, probably not _much_ weirder, but...

In any case, one of the reasons why burning hoards are so dangerous is the amount of smoke and noxious fumes they produce, so visibility inside would probably have been even worse than in a usual housefire. Which would probably also go a long way to explaining how the firefighter hurt himself, and considerably raises the chance that they didn't get the chance to see much (if any) of Chris's "treasures" before it was all burnt to ashes.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 11, 2014)

HarryHowler said:
			
		

> considerably raises the chance that they didn't get the chance to see much (if any) of Chris's "treasures" before it was all burnt to ashes.



Except Chris was able to retrieve his 3DS from his room after the blaze had been extinguished. That leads me to believe that his room was largely undamaged by the blaze, with the worst being smoke or water damage (as well as the stuff that was broken by the firefighters when they entered his room window).


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Jan 11, 2014)

BatmanVSTonyDanza said:
			
		

> Bunch of firemen in his bedroom? Sounds about right.



"Look, Mr. Chandler, the firefighter's handbook specifically states that we _have_ to start stripping.  It's in the code!  Now, Bertrand, send up the code-approved body grease!"


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

If it weren't ugly fart minded brute male firefighters, his house would have been saved.


----------



## libertyoftheaether (Jan 11, 2014)

As has been said many times, this was evitable with all that rubbish amassing in that home over the last few decades. One can only guess what will happen to him at this point. Either his life continues on the same ignorant path of self destruction it has for the last decade or this event will finally force him to grow up. With Chris being Chris though, I can only guess that nothing will change.


----------



## Meeko (Jan 11, 2014)

I doubt that the firefighters would sue the Chandlers over any injuries. They might be able to, but most would choose not to. Virginia is one of the states that uses the fireman's rule, which pretty much boils down to a firefighter not being able to sue someone over injuries on their property even if the person was obviously negligent. 

They could try, but they'd have to be able to prove that the house was extremely unsafe. They could probably do that with the videos that Chris posted of the house, but it wouldn't really benefit them in the long run. I believe that even volunteer firefighters get health insurance, so their medical bills should already be covered somewhat. Plus there's also the whole possible stigma of someone suing someone who has already had part of their house burn down. I don't think they'd sue the Chandlers more because it would be pretty obvious that they don't have anything now and that they didn't have a huge amount of money to begin with.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

It was minor injuries. Nothing really to sue about. The guy probably just took it as "part of the job".


----------



## homerbeoulve (Jan 11, 2014)

The most important thing is they are still alive. No matter how much we laugh at them, I'm sure whether we want to admit it or not have a small place in our heart for Christian Weston Chandler. Right peeps?


----------



## Meeko (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> I, um, don't think anyone said anything about the fire-fighters suing the Chandlers.



Huh. Could've sworn that someone did bring that up. I must have read parts of the thread talking about Chris's post about Keurig and then the following post and just assumed that there was questions over whether or not someone would sue them. This is why I don't usually post stuff upon first waking up. 



			
				pickleniggo said:
			
		

> Bernd Lauert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## homerbeoulve (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> zoltan6561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

*The wonders of modern technology....*



			
				Iamthatis said:
			
		

> Yeah I think Chris was *using the keurig to make ramen* or something and it shorted out.  With the hoard I bet they don't have a lot of wall sockets they can get to and had everything they were using operating off of like one circuit.



I didn't know there was a K-Cup for that.


----------



## jkoffman (Jan 11, 2014)

Not to sound insensitive but damn, there go pretty much all of the Christorical Artifacts.  I'm surprised Chris didn't try to save the comics at least.

But on the other hand, this would seem to be a blessing and potentially the best thing that could've happened to Chris.  Yes, his stuff was destroyed but due to Snorlax's hoarding it was slowly being destroyed anyway via bedbugs/fleas/roaches/mold/mice and whatever else had infested their home.  

This was an unfortunate but necessary event.  A lot of Chris' identity is tied to material goods.  Not saying this is going to change his outlook/habits/etc but if anything could then this is probably it.  At least now he might get to live in a clean environment (as clean as a Chris inhabited environment can be anyway).  Then again, if the fire wasn't bad enough to destroy everything he might just go back there and be in the same situation, albeit smokier.

I would hope that somebody would help him if that were the case though.  Unless Snorlax's hoarding habit is dealt with then it's only a matter of time before this happens again.  She's probably already starting to hoard the hotel room up.


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 11, 2014)

Where's that fucking cunt Anna, that kind, decent human being who cares so much?


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Hanlon's Razor.*



			
				Some JERK said:
			
		

> Himawari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too true.
Let us not forget Hanlon's Razor: "Never attribute to malice or conspiracy what would be better explained by stupidity."


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Hanlon's Razor.*



			
				LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Best possible way to sum up Chris's life


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The wonders of modern technology....*



			
				LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> Iamthatis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Not yet, but I have heard rumors that Keurig is making soup K-cups. If you just want hot water, brew without putting in a k-cup. I do that when I want a little hot water in a hurry.

2) In   's defense, she _is_ a couple of time zones away. If she hits the scene, it will take a little extra time.


----------



## Mitsunari (Jan 11, 2014)

My pity for Chris lasted from the moment I found out about the fire, to the moment I read he was blaming the Keurig company for everything. There goes my sympathy. I guess I'm not a sensitive person.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The wonders of modern technology....*



			
				Ja'mie said:
			
		

> 2) In   's defense, she _is_ a couple of time zones away. If she hits the scene, it will take a little extra time.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> 4Macie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'know what....sure, that OneEye guy is a painful trying-to-hard ween....but he does have a quick wit to him:



			
				ween said:
			
		

> "... Ya know you can help starving children just like Chris...for only 30 cents a day they too can enjoy a nice hot cup of keurig."
> Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The wonders of modern technology....*



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> Ja'mie said:
> 
> 
> 
> > 2) In   's defense, she _is_ a couple of time zones away. If she hits the scene, it will take a little extra time.



Hi! (wavewavewave)


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 11, 2014)

Meeko said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the only real speculation has been about Chris suing Keureg. But we're still early in the game and I honestly don't see it happening. Primarily because the Chandlers won't have the money to hire a lawyer to pursue a joke case.


----------



## DJAndyMD (Jan 11, 2014)

After a day, I decided to gather my thoughts as the following:

Yes, we know that Chris and Barb have mental problems way beyond anything else and their behavior certainly isolated them from us, the real world. However, even the most rotten of Scrooges and people do not deserve to loose _*[see below - Admin]*_ everything to a house fire. As everybody pointed out, yes, we might have seen this coming because of the hoard being a fire hazard but I think we are all shocked because somehow, we all hoped they would be lucky to avoid something like this. 

Also, like everybody else pointed out, Chris is going on an anger whim with trying to sue the coffee company because if the investigation into the fire ends up coming back to faulty wiring from the house, the house having some sort of damage or the hoard helping in spreading the fire (which let's be honest, will be brought up), it could be used against him and he could loose big time. 

Others have stated that maybe something good can come out of this tragedy, such as lessons being learned, Chris and Barb getting their act together, blah blah blah. Unfortunately, I see them as too far gone for them to do any sort of change. Barb will try to replace what was lost, Chris will still live in his shell, and something like this could happen again if they are not careful, which is the last thing we all want to happen.

The whole ween thing is just pathetic and like with Bob's death, this is another thing that we should not joke about. If this does not give them the wake up call to reality, then I do not know what to say.

*[L-O-S-E, lose.  Not "loose."  One is when something gets lost, the other is what your shoelaces are.  This is the one spelling error I have vowed to stamp out wherever it occurs, you have the privilege to be the first to feel my wrath.  Now go, and sin no more. - Admin]*


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: [FB 10/1/14] Chris's house may have burned down*



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> Marvin said that the Chandlers actually use the stairs as shelves to store some of their hoarded crap.



They do. Did you see the latest tour video? Literally one half of each stair has piles of miscellany stacked on it, which is why I'm _really_ glad the Barb, Chris, and the animal residents made it out alive but at the same time really aggravated because it puts everyone's life in danger. Hell, in the video Chris has a hard time navigating the hoard - now imagine if a firefighter had to do so had Barb been completely immobile. I also remember making a point that the downstairs exit was completely blocked off. The Chandler clan are lucky as all hell that they made it.


----------



## Solbrud (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a friend whose house caught on fire. From the front, it was like CWC's in that it barely looked damaged. From the back, you could see the roof was partially missing where the fire had blown out. And on the inside, it was blackened everywhere, hollow, piles of ash where furniture used to be, and most everything was destroyed. Random items survived, though. Things that you wouldn't expect. Inside of his computer desk drawer all of his computer games were perfectly fine, for example. The house was condemned and bulldozed. So, I wouldn't be surprised to find that the lego high school or the 3DS just happened to be lucky survivors of a fire that devastated everything else.


----------



## Thetan (Jan 11, 2014)

One of the things I'd like to see come of this is for Barb to finally get some psychological help. (Chris needs it as well, but of the two of them, Barb is the worst IMO.) It would be nice if this ended up with Barb being placed in a nursing home, and Christian going to a group home, or maybe getting assistance from Rocky or some community based mental health organization to help him get a small apartment (ideally with a case worker checking in on him on a regular basis). If  he could get Section 8 housing, he should be able to manage the rest of his expenses with his    As I said, he'd probably need to have a counselor or case worker check in on him regularly, since he isn't at present capable of living independently, but it would be a good start.

A lot of these community mental health programs (at least here in the NE) provide vocational training and job placement services as well, which would be ideal.

Of course, the actual outcome may not be so rosy.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

*GODDAMN!*



			
				Honest Sweetheart said:
			
		

> Will someone please just message me his Nintendo 3DS Friend Code so I can *anonymously buy him **Fire Emblem: Awakening* or *Rune Factory 4* through the eShop? I heard it was one of the only devices that made it through the fire undamaged.



 :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x 
*STOP GIVING HIM TOYS AND GAMES! DISTRACTION IS WHAT HE DOESN'T NEED RIGHT NOW! HE NEEDS TO PUT DOWN THE GAME-DEVICES AND CONCENTRATE ON HIS REAL-WORLD SITUATION! HIS SURVIVAL MIGHT BE AT STAKE! DO NOT ALLOW HIM TO RETREAT INTO LA-LA LAND! NOT NOW!*
 :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x


----------



## Solbrud (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: GODDAMN!*



			
				LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> Honest Sweetheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on, man. He's going to retreat into a fantasy world. That is all there is to it. He's a child at mind. He's not going to save himself from this, someone else will have to.

Just let him have his games.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: GODDAMN!*



			
				Solbrud said:
			
		

> LordCustos3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? That's not helping, at all.


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 11, 2014)

Ah, I was wondering how people knew the Highschool lego house had slightly melted. I'd missed this little update:
http://i.imgur.com/rV9EEzD.png

Well, it doesn't sound too bad. The insurance has them in a hotel and will do clean-up and reconstruction. Good for them.

Now, it's amazing and how spiteful he still manages to sound in this e-mail (Between saying they'll sue the coffee maker company, and stating that the trolls wished their house to burn down). I wonder if some of his high school pals will actually listen to the e-mail and check in. I assume Anna is the one that's mailing this to the Manchester gang.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

Venusaur said:
			
		

> I wonder if some of his high school pals will actually listen to the e-mail and check in.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

Thetan said:
			
		

> One of the things I'd like to see come of this is for Barb to finally get some psychological help. (Chris needs it as well, but of the two of them, Barb is the worst IMO.) It would be nice if this ended up with Barb being placed in a nursing home, and Christian going to a group home, or maybe getting assistance from Rocky or some community based mental health organization to help him get a small apartment (ideally with a case worker checking in on him on a regular basis). If  he could get Section 8 housing, he should be able to manage the rest of his expenses with his    As I said, he'd probably need to have a counselor or case worker check in on him regularly, since he isn't at present capable of living independently, but it would be a good start.
> 
> A lot of these community mental health programs (at least here in the NE) provide vocational training and job placement services as well, which would be ideal.
> 
> Of course, the actual outcome may not be so rosy.




This is another moment he could possibly man up and stand up to barb. All he has to do is admit that it was her hoard that was the biggest contributor to the fire. Buuuuut he's already pussied out and raged against the faceless keurig company. Barb is never wrong because Chris is a pussy. Chris is never wrong because he learned misplace arrogance from barb. All he needs is an ounce of introspect and self reflection and maybe a ball or two and this house fire could be the clean slate that leads to a better life. However we pretty much know he's just going to be out there with barb fishing through the remains of 14bc to start the hoard again.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: GODDAMN!*



			
				LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x
> *STOP GIVING HIM TOYS AND GAMES! DISTRACTION IS WHAT HE DOESN'T NEED RIGHT NOW! HE NEEDS TO PUT DOWN THE GAME-DEVICES AND CONCENTRATE ON HIS REAL-WORLD SITUATION! HIS SURVIVAL MIGHT BE AT STAKE! DO NOT ALLOW HIM TO RETREAT INTO LA-LA LAND! NOT NOW!*
> :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x



Agreed. Chris needs tough love as much as he needs assistance and sympathy right now. He might have been able to retreat back into CWCville following the trial, but that won't be case this time around. Once the reality that the house is done for (and possibly the things still inside it), he won't survive the days and months ahead unless he pulls his head out of his ass.

That's what I want to believe. I really do. For all the entertainment hes given me over the years, I'm still holding out for a hero and a transformation in Chris.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 11, 2014)

This entire thread is    And    And


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 11, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> This entire thread is    And    And



Soooo just like any other Chris thread?


----------



## Thetan (Jan 11, 2014)

LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fun fact.... Jon is actually one of Chris' MHS classmates. Oddly enough, he does stand up comedy (just Google Jon Webber if you're curious), so you weren't too far off the mark.


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 11, 2014)

I know a lot of people who do stand-up comedy. I don't know many people who are funny.


----------



## Thetan (Jan 11, 2014)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> I know a lot of people who do stand-up comedy. I don't know many people who are funny.



Very true. Doing stand up doesn't necessarily equal funny.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Thetan said:
			
		

> Fun fact.... Jon is actually one of Chris' MHS classmates. Oddly enough, he does stand up comedy (just Google Jon Webber if you're curious), so you weren't too far off the mark.


Was the person who remarked "just something to think about..." in the emails Anna? I think enough about her is public already she probably doesn't need to be "protected" (several members on this forum alone has already contacted her as is; the information that she sent an email won't change anything in that regard).


----------



## Donald Duck (Jan 11, 2014)

JohnConstantine said:
			
		

> HarryHowler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that's probably because he doesn't keep his 3DS or other handhelds in his old room anymore. Remember, he sleeps in the same room with Barb and quite likely kept it in that room instead.

I actually think he might have retrieved all his handhelds when escaping the fire... Not sure since he made no mention of it, but didn't he usually carry his wallet and all his other handhelds like the 3DS and PSVita in a purse? He could've just grabbed that when escaping and have had them all with him.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

Donald Duck said:
			
		

> JohnConstantine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The iDea Bookcase actually came in handy!!


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: GODDAMN!*



			
				LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> Honest Sweetheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, seriously, what's up with the new users? do they even read the damn rules? or at least, do they even have common sense?


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 11, 2014)

Donald Duck said:
			
		

> Well that's probably because he doesn't keep his 3DS or other handhelds in his old room anymore.



A few pages ago another poster made a guesstimated floor plan of the Chandler household placing Barbs bedroom and Chris' room as adjacent to one another, only with Chris' room being on the 2nd floor.

The bathroom where the fire occurred is apparently on the other side of the house. It's possible that the fire might only have blasted that side of the house with minimal fire damage in the other side. Of course, this is just speculation. Well find out when more information comes to light.

I don't know whether to think his stuff surviving the blaze would be a good thing or a bad thing, though. Good because nobody wants to have their shit destroyed in a blaze, but bad because their survival will just enable him to continue life as of nothing happened, and with him learning nothing. As usual.


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank GodBear Chris wasn't allowed to sleep on his own. If he was in his room, he might have slept through the blaze.

Edit: Also, the WEENS at ED are spreading the rumor that Chris started the fire as an insurance scam.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 11, 2014)

zoltan6561 said:
			
		

> Did his blow-up doll survive?



I'm glad to know that in this storm of white knights someone is looking for some real answers. brofist bro  8-)


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> Thank GodBear Chris wasn't allowed to sleep on his own. If he was in his room, *he might have slept through the blaze.*
> 
> Edit: Also, the WEENS at ED are spreading the rumor that Chris started the fire as an insurance scam.



Not with that much toilet coffee in his system, he wont.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 11, 2014)

Thetan said:
			
		

> One of the things I'd like to see come of this is for Barb to finally get some psychological help. (Chris needs it as well, but of the two of them, Barb is the worst IMO.) It would be nice if this ended up with Barb being placed in a nursing home, and Christian going to a group home, or maybe getting assistance from Rocky or some community based mental health organization to help him get a small apartment (ideally with a case worker checking in on him on a regular basis). If  he could get Section 8 housing, he should be able to manage the rest of his expenses with his    As I said, he'd probably need to have a counselor or case worker check in on him regularly, since he isn't at present capable of living independently, but it would be a good start.
> 
> A lot of these community mental health programs (at least here in the NE) provide vocational training and job placement services as well, which would be ideal.
> 
> Of course, the actual outcome may not be so rosy.



Well, this would require the Chandlers to actually be humbled by this experience and we all know how our expectations of that usually turn out.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jan 11, 2014)

LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What this does show is that Watermelon is rather easily distracted, he'd rather have a retarded argument with a ween than offer any (admittedly useless) advice, or words of encouragement to Chris. If he was as intelligent as he seems to think he is, he'd just ignore OneEye, but "winning the internet" is clearly more important.


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 11, 2014)

Wait a minute guys. Maybe I am reading OPL's post badly, but didn't he say that he considers everything besides his physically closest stuff lost? I know, when you put out a fire stuff can easily get ruined (we had a small fire in our bathroom too about 18 or so years ago, that whole room was ruined), but again, he seems to be exaggerating a bit. Then again, I might be wrong, since none of us has a proper damage assessment at hand...


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> Thank GodBear Chris wasn't allowed to sleep on his own. If he was in his room, he might have slept through the blaze.


Wow, sarcasm aside, he could potentionally have been trapped if he had been sleeping in his room when the fire broke out. Being Barb's organic Real Girl doll might have saved his life. 0.0


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 11, 2014)

It's hard to say 'Don't give Chris stuff' when there's a thread dedicated to it. I know it's for essential items but I (the professional hobo, hey hey hey) know the Red Cross, multiple churches (not exclusively his own) and community programs will give them the staple items they need and then some. In fact churches have things set aside for situations just like this. I know I'm pissing idly into the wind but if I were OPL I wouldn't want shit from people who have been stalking my every move and  taunting me along the way. The current effort seems to be a justification for past actions in the face of certainly shitty situation. 'Oh I know I've been participating in a campaign to chronicle and discuss your every fucking failure, here's a stick of deodorant, no hard feelings' 

Feck off


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 11, 2014)

Anchuent Christory said:
			
		

> What this does show is that Watermelon is rather easily distracted, he'd rather have a retarded argument with a ween than offer any (admittedly useless) advice, or words of encouragement to Chris. If he was as intelligent as he seems to think he is, he'd just ignore OneEye, but "winning the internet" is clearly more important.



Yeah, it might be da 'tism or something, but both chris and watermelon seem to miss the point even in situations like this... that would be a problem if chris is living either with a neighbor or in the church and he, being chris, starts cursing the people that is trying to help him for not telling him what he wants to hear...


----------



## Cid Highwind (Jan 11, 2014)

Anchuent Christory said:
			
		

> What this does show is that Watermelon is rather easily distracted, he'd rather have a retarded argument with a ween than offer any (admittedly useless) advice, or words of encouragement to Chris. If he was as intelligent as he seems to think he is, he'd just ignore OneEye, but "winning the internet" is clearly more important.



Watermelon comes off as more of a fucking retard than Chris in this exchange.  Chris probably stopped reading it as soon as Jon started posting.  I like how Watermelon tried to sound more erudite as the argument progresses.  He doesn't.  And he probably is a virgin.


----------



## Jackie Chin (Jan 11, 2014)

Since Chris and Barb are asking for contributions after this, I'm wondering if Chris will go job searching and get a job to afford an apartment or something.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 11, 2014)

> https://www.facebook.com/CwcvilleGuardi ... 5011795982



Can someone please commit a hate crime against waterhead? Pretty please? Just hunt him down while he has some skittles and stand your ground.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 11, 2014)

Jackie Chin said:
			
		

> Since Chris and Barb are asking for contributions after this, I'm wondering if Chris will go job searching and get a job to afford an apartment or something.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Captain Cid said:
			
		

> Anchuent Christory said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nahhhhh....Waterhead looks like a young Michael Bolton. I'm sure some desperate, wrinkly cougar has deflowered him by now.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 11, 2014)

Termiborg said:
			
		

> Wait a minute guys. Maybe I am reading OPL's post badly, but didn't he say that he considers everything besides his physically closest stuff lost? I know, when you put out a fire stuff can easily get ruined (we had a small fire in our bathroom too about 18 or so years ago, that whole room was ruined), but again, he seems to be exaggerating a bit. Then again, I might be wrong, since none of us has a proper damage assessment at hand...



Generally with a fire of this magnitude (and in a house that is basically a Duraflame log due to the amount of flammable items piled to the ceiling) it's considered dangerous to try to salvage anything as the house is now a toxic environment. Apparently Chris was able to find his 3ds though? If he was actually allowed back into the house, that's pretty negligent on - well - _everyone's_ part. Unless he snuck in there by himself after him and Barb set up shop in the hotel. If that's the case then he's just fucking asking for it. Although I can see Barb egging Chris to get various items from the house.  

I'm just assuming the fire was that bad though. If it was, then the structure of the house is *extremely unsafe* to be navigating.


----------



## Seahorses (Jan 11, 2014)

Where is everyone learning about what items the fire didn't destroy... I haven't really seen any FB posts.


----------



## lisaface (Jan 11, 2014)

Jackie Chin said:
			
		

> Since Chris and Barb are asking for contributions after this, I'm wondering if Chris will go job searching and get a job to afford an apartment or something.


I was assuming that if the tugboat was enough to cover a mortgage on the house, it would be enough to cover an apartment, but maybe not.  I've been trying to figure out how much they paid for the house, but haven't been able to find any data in the wiki or online about that.  They've at least owned the house since 1982, so the purchase price must have been pretty cheap.  On the other hand, they must have taken a second mortgage out at some point, because otherwise the house should be paid off by now, at least 31 years after they bought it.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jan 11, 2014)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> > https://www.facebook.com/CwcvilleGuardi ... 5011795982
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please commit a hate crime against waterhead? Pretty please? Just hunt him down while he has some skittles and stand your ground.



Reading that exchange gave me holey buttocks.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 11, 2014)

Seahorses said:
			
		

> Where is everyone learning about what items the fire didn't destroy... I haven't really seen any FB posts.


There isn't a facebook quote... well not really. So, the FB quote we do have says Chris went there and the finding of essentials was good and fair. BUT we don't know what else he grabbed besides the 3DS. We know he grabbed a single 3DS because he was playing on it later that day (someone noticed who is friended with him). Chris was playing a standard game that comes with the 3DS so we don't know what game cartridges (if any) he was able to find; and with the EShop, we never will unless Chris states it specificially. OH, and he claims he's got his wallet and his mom's meds. Which is good, because I've been a part of a fire where we didn't grab any form of money and that sucked for several days. 

    SO Barb's meds were grabbed, what about Chris's meds??? Doesn't he seriously need his meds?


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

AtroposHeart said:
			
		

> I am going to sound like a White Knight here, but a the fault of the house burning down can't be blamed on Chris. It was his mother who made the hoarde, not him and I doubt either of his parents taught him when and how to get electrical maintenance done. In fact, I feel that Bob would have been too embarrassed to let someone in their house for work and Barb wouldn't have given it a thought.
> 
> What I am saying is; this is one of the few incidences where something bad has happened in Chris' life that is not his fault. Of course, that doesn't justify him blaming the coffee maker, and I don't think anyone should send him anything since it will likely go to waste. And besides likely a social worker, the church, or their neighbor well help take care of their basic needs; for now at least.



I agree with you that the hoard is primarily Barb's fault, but we've all seen Chris's own room and it was a dirty disaster itself. I'm not saying the fire wouldn't have happened if his room was spotless, but it's clear Chris has some tendencies himself, even if it's more about nostalgia and ego. Plus, Bob or Chris could have tried to nip Barb's habit in the bud when it began by getting her some help. I can't blame Bob for being embarrassed around the end of his life when it was holy fucking shit bad, but that type of "clutter" doesn't pop up in a week. And even if the actual mess wasn't his fault, he chose to live in it and not use it as a motive to get out of the house. He may not have made the mess, but even as he bitched about it he was more than happy to just settle in it.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

hal9000 said:
			
		

> Crazy Pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are both trying so so so hard.


----------



## Solbrud (Jan 11, 2014)

hal9000 said:
			
		

> Can someone please commit a hate crime against waterhead? Pretty please? Just hunt him down while he has some skittles and stand your ground.



I was trying to decide which one I side with, then I realized they're both idiots.

In terms of A-Logs statement- I agree. I can't understand how it has gone from stalking/harassing to donating to him, other then to conclude that people are doing it because they feel guilty about their past actions.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm on Team Watermelon. Fuck all y'all.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

Thetan said:
			
		

> One of the things I'd like to see come of this is for Barb to finally get some psychological help. (Chris needs it as well, but of the two of them, Barb is the worst IMO.) It would be nice if this ended up with Barb being placed in a nursing home, and Christian going to a group home, or maybe getting assistance from Rocky or some community based mental health organization to help him get a small apartment (ideally with a case worker checking in on him on a regular basis). If  he could get Section 8 housing, he should be able to manage the rest of his expenses with his    As I said, he'd probably need to have a counselor or case worker check in on him regularly, since he isn't at present capable of living independently, but it would be a good start.
> 
> A lot of these community mental health programs (at least here in the NE) provide vocational training and job placement services as well, which would be ideal.
> 
> Of course, the actual outcome may not be so rosy.



As great for Chris as it would be to get his own place and Barb taken care of, I doubt he'd go with it. I don't know if to keep the housing you have to complete vocational training and keep a job, but if that was the case Chris would probably be out on his ass. Don't forget how Chris operates. Having to work training with other people in his situation or slow-in-the-minds would not bode well with him. He'd probably be fussy and if possible kicked out of any assistance program unless they have to keep him. I don't think there would even be a chance for a real outcome. It would be like every other plan in the guy's life: starts "strong" and then he pisses it away.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 11, 2014)

Waterhead and Oneeyed John are both dumbarses and we shouldn't even be acknowledging their pathetic little pissing match.


----------



## MayMay (Jan 11, 2014)

I have no clue why he turned on Jon like that. They were both basically saying "Why the shit would you use a coffee maker in a bathroom!? No wonder there was a fire!"

Which yeah, why? I guess it's partly shitty house design (plugs in a bathroom is just a hazard waiting to go off) but still, why coffee in a bathroom?

And no shit he's going to blame external sources, it's all he's really good at.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 11, 2014)

MayMay said:
			
		

> I have no clue why he turned on Jon like that. They were both basically saying "Why the shit would you use a coffee maker in a bathroom!? No wonder there was a fire!"
> 
> Which yeah, why? I guess it's partly shitty house design (plugs in a bathroom is just a hazard waiting to go off) but still, why coffee in a bathroom?



Barb's colitis was so bad that sometimes she had to brew up a pot to get through the harder bowel movements?


----------



## sachiko (Jan 11, 2014)

For some reason I feel like this could be a good thing. Maybe it'll let Chris and Barb "start over" in a clean living space.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 11, 2014)

Didn't waterbrain tard rage at us a while back? I'm glad someone is rustling his little baby nuts.


----------



## Laura_Dern (Jan 11, 2014)

The update thread showed that Chris has willingly shared his State Farm agent's name and phone number as a means to send him donations. I imagine the weens from /b/ are already flooding his inbox with the house tour videos. Chris has trolled himself yet again.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> Didn't waterbrain tard rage at us a while back? I'm glad someone is rustling his little baby nuts.



On his page on the CWCki there's a long FB post about how the trolls are losers and need to stahp it. Chris liked the post.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> Crazy Pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pic please


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Dr.Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The CWCki still isn't working for me but if I can get to it I'll post it.

EDIT: Nevermind it all.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh I thought you meant a recent post. Like in one in the past day or so


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Oh I thought you meant a recent post. Like in one in the past day or so



My bad. No, nothing recent to my knowledge.


----------



## Laura_Dern (Jan 11, 2014)

Horde Prime said:
			
		

> "That is one big pile of shit." is still one of my favorite line deliveries of all time.



On that note, the scene in Jurassic Park where I sift through the gigantic pile of dinosaur shit is a pretty accurate description of what the post-fire structural inspection of 14 BLC will be like.


----------



## Thetan (Jan 11, 2014)

Laura_Dern said:
			
		

> The update thread showed that Chris has willingly shared his State Farm agent's name and phone number as a means to send him donations. I imagine the weens from /b/ are already flooding his inbox with the house tour videos. Chris has trolled himself yet again.



I had very mixed feelings about posting that information. The reasons I went ahead are because, first, Chris gave his permission. Second, even if the weens do send the insurance agent the house videos, it won't make any difference at this point. The firemen who were inside the house undoubtedly took note of the hoard (there's no way they could miss it) and it will definitely be documented in the official report of the fire. Second, the insurance inspector, won't fail to notice the condition of the home either. Even if Chris and Barb were allowed to enter the house as many times as they desired, they'd never be able to remove all evidence of the hoard before the inspector showed up. And where exactly would they hide all that shit?

It would be nice if the weens, for once, would cut Chris a break, especially given the circumstances. The insurance agent may indeed be sent multiple copies of the house tour videos (past and present), he may get the odd sex toy or two, maybe even a Kimmi doll. Either way,  I hope it's kept to a minimum. I'd like to think that even some of the more hard core / try hard weens have some sense of decency. This is certainly a situation where Chris and Barb deserve some sympathy and some privacy. Even if they were largely responsible for the conditions that caused the fire, they don't need or deserve to be subject to weenery during this difficult time. They've got a hard road ahead of them as it is.


----------



## sachiko (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Laura_Dern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can those videos be used as actual evidence? Not that I think insurance companies are highly ethical, but it seems sketchy to me.


----------



## Zim (Jan 11, 2014)

Thetan said:
			
		

> It would be nice if the weens, for once, would cut Chris a break, especially given the circumstances. The insurance agent may indeed be sent multiple copies of the house tour videos (past and present), he may get the odd sex toy or two, maybe even a Kimmi doll. Either way,  I hope it's kept to a minimum. I'd like to think that even some of the more hard core / try hard weens have some sense of decency. This is certainly a situation where Chris and Barb deserve some sympathy and some privacy. Even if they were largely responsible for the conditions that caused the fire, they don't need or deserve to be subject to weenery during this difficult time. They've got a hard road ahead of them as it is.



I agree but weens will ween. The worst thing is that Chris has caused himself to be sort of poisonous in that anyone who gives him any of their contact information will have it put out there and some of his "fans" will start harassing them. His insurance agent is probably having to take at least some shit from weens right now and I don't really envy him.


----------



## cahoots (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like Watermelon is screen capping this thread for his own highly important records: http://imgur.com/a/KABAl ...because documenting every time his name is brought up will help him win his e-fight with another loser and isn't totally pathetic. 

We need a Hi Watermelon smilie.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Jan 11, 2014)

Damn, we had a fire in our house years ago and it was an insurance nightmare. I can only imagine with all the crap Chris had in his house that it's going to be even worse.

Fact of the matter is, it was entirely their fault. The hoarding and the lack of any space to move only gave more opportunity for things to burn and made it harder for the firemen to do their jobs. And the fact that it was caused most likely by an overloaded electrical outlet or potentially a frayed cord that Chris-chan never bothered to take care of means that they're going to be SOL when it comes to insurance. Trust me those guys are like vultures and will give any excuse they can not to have to pay out. 

I remember having to send in receipts for everything and then turning around and having to justify certain expenses. Yes. It actually is necessary that I eat breakfast every day. I'm sorry if some days it's a little more expensive than other times but I can't subsist on Starbucks coffee and a sandwich every morning. There are days I need something more if for nothing else a change of pace.

They'll probably get market value for the house, appliances and some of Chris' stuff like his TV and vidya assuming they can't be salvaged.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 11, 2014)

sachiko said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sketchy at all actually. Yes, that video was taken several months ago, but the FIRST video was taken years ago and things only got worse within those years, so it's unlikely anything changed in a positive way in 8 months. Insurance companies will try anything and everything they can to not pay out, it's their job. If they paid out to everyone, people would start getting short changed. Don't get me wrong, they will pay out if the circumstances call for it, but in this instance, something the Chandler's have done in/with the hoard have probably voided some of the stuff the insurance covers. Home Insurance is for a normal family living normally in their house; if something is done to the house that a reasonable person would not have done, then the insurance company will pounce on it and shout, " WE DON'T HAVE TO COVER IT NOW!" 

Not that the insurance company won't throw some money their way, but it definitely won't be enough to completely remake the house, maybe just enough to move.


----------



## HarryHowler (Jan 11, 2014)

sachiko said:
			
		

> Can those videos be used as actual evidence? Not that I think insurance companies are highly ethical, but it seems sketchy to me.


I don't think Chris ever specifically identifies himself as Christian Weston Chandler or the house as 14 Branchland Court in those videos, does he? (The wiki's not working for me right now) 

Not that it really matters, since the official reports will likely screw the Chandlers over either way.


----------



## BillyBills (Jan 11, 2014)

Guys, insurance will pay. They cover fires even if started by stupidity. Chris's rates will go up for sure, but unless they determine the fire was started on purpose, they WILL pay out. Home owners insurance is a different breed all together, it will be covered, Chris and Barb just have to provide proof of what they owned. Will chris get the thousands of dollars he thinks his toys are worth? No. But they will get more than enough to rebuild their home, purchase what they need, and then some.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 11, 2014)

Come to think of it, I wouldn't understand my motivation to donate enough for me to donate.  Could be me wanting to make up for following him for so long.  And also I don't know what effect that would have on him.  He's got plenty to deal with psychologically from the past 2 years.  I don't want to add accepting money from a bizarre confederation ( weens and us included) of people that you feel despises you while following your every move to what he has to work through.  If I can send money to rocky and she can give it to him on behalf of "the church" so he doesn't have to know its christorians donating, then I may


----------



## sachiko (Jan 11, 2014)

BillyBills said:
			
		

> Guys, insurance will pay. They cover fires even if started by stupidity. Chris's rates will go up for sure, but unless they determine the fire was started on purpose, they WILL pay out. Home owners insurance is a different breed all together, it will be covered, Chris and Barb just have to provide proof of what they owned. Will chris get the thousands of dollars he thinks his toys are worth? No. But they will get more than enough to rebuild their home, purchase what they need, and then some.



That's good to hear. This is why I think this might be a new start for Chris and Barb, sort of.

I guess that's too much to expect, though, as they're both set in their ways.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 11, 2014)

BillyBills said:
			
		

> Guys, insurance will pay. They cover fires even if started by stupidity. Chris's rates will go up for sure, but unless they determine the fire was started on purpose, they WILL pay out. Home owners insurance is a different breed all together, it will be covered, Chris and Barb just have to provide proof of what they owned. Will chris get the thousands of dollars he thinks his toys are worth? No. But they will get more than enough to rebuild their home, purchase what they need, and then some.



Was keeping my mouth shut till someone who knew said it.  Most fires are caused by stupidity, ie space heater in stupid spot, overloaded plugs, I'm sure they'll pay out, otherwise defective wires and machines would be the only way to get insurance.  In that case it would make more sense to sue those parties responsible.

 Chris is gonna get a ps4 and use the craigslist add as proof of his burnt up porns value.  That is going to be the most ridiculous "possessions lost list" ever written


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 11, 2014)

cahoots said:
			
		

> Looks like Watermelon is screen capping this thread for his own highly important records: http://imgur.com/a/KABAl ...because documenting every time his name is brought up will help him win his e-fight with another loser and isn't totally pathetic.
> 
> We need a Hi Watermelon smilie.



Waterfuck is such a tuff trool. I sure hope he doesn't make another tl;dr post about how mean we are.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

cahoots said:
			
		

> Looks like Watermelon is screen capping this thread for his own highly important records: http://imgur.com/a/KABAl ...because documenting every time his name is brought up will help him win his e-fight with another loser and isn't totally pathetic.
> 
> We need a Hi Watermelon smilie.



Sweet! I made the screen cap!


----------



## The Knife (Jan 11, 2014)

4Macie said:
			
		

> Not sketchy at all actually. Yes, that video was taken several months ago, but the FIRST video was taken years ago and things only got worse within those years, so it's unlikely anything changed in a positive way in 8 months. Insurance companies will try anything and everything they can to not pay out, it's their job. If they paid out to everyone, people would start getting short changed. Don't get me wrong, they will pay out if the circumstances call for it, but in this instance, something the Chandler's have done in/with the hoard have probably voided some of the stuff the insurance covers. Home Insurance is for a normal family living normally in their house; if something is done to the house that a reasonable person would not have done, then the insurance company will pounce on it and shout, " WE DON'T HAVE TO COVER IT NOW!"
> 
> Not that the insurance company won't throw some money their way, but it definitely won't be enough to completely remake the house, maybe just enough to move.



I was looking this stuff up last night and found an article by an insurance guy written for other insurance agents.  They couched it in terms of "it's an unacceptable risk for us and dangerous for our clients and in cases like this it's always best to err on the side of caution because lives can be at stake in a hoarding situation and while we're here to make money, we're also here to take care of people," but the underlying message was "if you see any sign of this, you best break your ankle hurrying back to the office to nullify this policy because we ain't payin' shit."

I don't know if the house tour videos can be used as evidence in an insurance claim investigation.  A lot of insurance companies have gone to some pretty extreme methods to catch fraudsters, up to and including hiring private investigators.  I think with the videos, it's going to be a matter of them actually finding them--who'd think to look for such a thing?  Most of the time hoards only get documented when they're being cleaned up.  But the state of the house is going to be evidence enough.  Even if it was gutted, there's going to be heaps of charred hoard remains everywhere--and from what we know at the moment, it looks like only part of the house was gutted.  The rest of the house is still sitting there, filled with grubby ashy junk.  And even if that's gone, there's still the evidence of the yard and the outbuildings.

Also, interestingly, I found out in the same search that Fairfax County, VA, has an organized task force specifically to help elderly hoarders.  Going over their website, it looks as if they are specially prepared to assist people who refuse other help.  One county over, man....


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jan 11, 2014)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> cahoots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arguing on facebook and screencapping here shows where his true priorities lie imo he is more interested in making a name for himself than helping Chris.


----------



## Batman (Jan 11, 2014)

Mayor McCheese said:
			
		

> Crazy Pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like he ever really helped Chris.


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Like he ever really helped Chris.



Waterhead, like the rest of Anna's posse, usually just dispenses the usual " : D Possitive thought with out actually offering constructive help!" posts to Chris...buuuuut...

He did sorta try to make Chris see that suing Keurig was a bad idea; he pointed out that the coffee maker was in a silly place and also mentioned that the hoard was what caused the fire to be as bad as it was. Unfortunately he then got derrailed and sperged out with that Jon guy.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 11, 2014)

Is watermelon spergin?  Cause I mean i don't officially know but it seems pretty apparent.  Or he's a colossal dork

As much as it sucks, this is probably the most hopeful I've felt about Chris obtaining normalcy.  He could live somewhere else, he could prevent horde 2.0 by reminding barb of the fire(if he doesn't get convinced by her that its all kuereggs fault.). And even if he buys that crap, her lack of mobility should prevent horde 2.  Barb will know if was her fault and she may even possibly demand regular house maintenance.  He'll be able to pay off his debts, and buy a ps4 and if he doesn't dox himself, live as a ridiculous misfit in whatever town gets stuck with him.  That town will likely be ruckersville if the church gets involved.  Or maybe they'll move him somewhere far away lol

If he and barb end up in an apartment complex they may end up feeling safer from trolls, or doing something to get evicted again and again.

Although he's not going to likely completely turn around.  He has a great opportunity to be a little bit more free


----------



## Resetchu (Jan 11, 2014)

RagtimeRoastBeefy said:
			
		

> Is watermelon spergin?  Cause I mean i don't officially know but it seems pretty apparent.  Or he's a colossal dork
> 
> As much as it sucks, this is probably the most hopeful I've felt about Chris obtaining normalcy.  He could live somewhere else, he could prevent horde 2.0 by reminding barb of the fire(if he doesn't get convinced by her that its all kuereggs fault.). And even if he buys that crap, her lack of mobility should prevent horde 2.  Barb will know if was her fault and she may even possibly demand regular house maintenance.  He'll be able to pay off his debts, and buy a ps4 and if he doesn't dox himself, live as a ridiculous misfit in whatever town gets stuck with him.  That town will likely be ruckersville if the church gets involved.  Or maybe they'll move him somewhere far away lol
> 
> ...


moving a hoarder out of his nest number one never helps, nor it makes it better if it's burnt down even as a consequence of the junk itself, it just worsen things, not actually stating it as a fact but by the number of stuff i have read about them it seems that only enforces even more this conduct, it takes out of proportion how much they had and how they will never recover again invaluable objects even if they do, Barbara may be limited in movement but Chris is fully capable of filling the void, he may go to goodwill and buy even more crap he doesn't need just in "case" something like that happens again.

Chris originally only had this problem of buying shit he didn't need (aka got money no brains), but if Barb is talking to him and manages to get through his skull he is likely aquire the idea that hoarding prevents not having stuff in the future


----------



## Thetan (Jan 11, 2014)

According to the info in the About section of this new video by "The Troll Hunter" (remember him?) Rocky is indeed collecting cash donations on behalf of the Chandlers. 

I'm still opposed to the idea of sending cash though. Remember, when poor old Bob died, Chris and Barb asked for cash to be sent in lieu of flowers.

[youtube]9qLcckmHLqk[/youtube]


----------



## bigshot (Jan 11, 2014)

I just watched the recent house tour video, and at the beginning we get a brief glimpse of the downstairs bathroom. It appears to be at the center of the house, near the back door. Hard to tell what's in there, but it's packed worse than the upstairs bath. It doesn't even look like a bathroom with all the stuff. I'm guessing it's situated directly below the upstairs bathroom, and the fire went straight up through both, without spreading into the main rooms.

Has anyone ever figured out a schematic of the house?


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

cahoots said:
			
		

> Looks like Watermelon is screen capping this thread for his own highly important records: http://imgur.com/a/KABAl ...because documenting every time his name is brought up will help him win his e-fight with another loser and isn't totally pathetic.
> 
> We need a Hi Watermelon smilie.



This link it's working for me


----------



## Resetchu (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> cahoots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


may be for the heavy traffic, try reloading a few times, that if it's not 404 (just checked it, still up)


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

Resetchu said:
			
		

> Dr.Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good idea. 
Truth be told, I'm just a bit curious. I won't be devastated if it's removed/broken/sucked into hell.

EDIT:
Whaddaya know, I can see it now.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thetan said:
			
		

> According to the info in the About section of this new video by "The Troll Hunter" (remember him?) Rocky is indeed collecting cash donations on behalf of the Chandlers.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qLcckmHLqk



I wouldn't listen to a sperg like that.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jan 11, 2014)

Thetan said:
			
		

> I'm still opposed to the idea of sending cash though. Remember, when poor old Bob died, Chris and Barb asked for cash to be sent in lieu of flowers.


It's not going to get approved but I remarked in the Updates section that it's interesting how he specifically asked for "_item(s)_" to be sent to him - not even a mention of cash money.


----------



## Thetan (Jan 11, 2014)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Thetan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Point taken. Still, it doesn't seem out of character for Rocky to take up donations on the Chandler's behalf.


----------



## Resetchu (Jan 11, 2014)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> Thetan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


provably because Barb would be the one in possession of money, or in a darker scenario because they really need these "_item(s)_", do we know what kind of items do they ask for?


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Looks like Watermelon is screen capping this thread for his own highly important records: http://imgur.com/a/KABAl ...because documenting every time his name is brought up will help him win his e-fight with another loser and isn't totally pathetic.
> 
> We need a Hi Watermelon smilie.



Does Watermelon, Anna, and those of a similar mindset think literally every person here or on the CWCki is a troll? Because trolls and weens aside, Chris's entire life is something to look at.


----------



## Thetan (Jan 11, 2014)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> Thetan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as I know, there was no specific mention of any particular items. I haven't heard anything from my email contact. I"ll update if/when I learn more.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

Resetchu said:
			
		

> Christ-ian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barb is a hoarder and has some issues no doubt but I don't think she's in a total delusion of their situation. She probably knows that they need the essentials like clothes and animal care products.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2014)

Billpalazzo-sama said:
			
		

> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! I asked because Chris' room may not be as damaged as feared, what with all of the worry about the original Sonichu comics.

He talked about his lego school melting, but was that kept in his room? If he was spooning with Barb, it may have been in their room instead.


----------



## Springblossom (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say so. They see 'poor widdle handicapped Chris' and a forum dedicated to discussing his antics, and so we're automatically DA EVUL TWOLLS. Of course, it doesn't help that Chris himself is convinced that this is all about protecting some super secret hidden inner troll circle.


----------



## Thetan (Jan 11, 2014)

Not to sound callous but, I hope that they're not putting newspapers down on the floor of the hotel room for the dogs to piss and shit on (assuming that they were able to find a hotel that would take their pets). I'd like to think that they'd have the decency to take the dogs outside to do their business, but then again.... The insurance company may end up having to pay for new carpets on top of everything else.

As an animal lover, I really feel for the pets. I'm very glad they got out alive, but I worry about what's going to become of them while Chris and Barb's housing situation remains in transition. If the insurance company provides them with a trailer on the property, to live in until the repairs are completed, then that's fine. There's no way of telling though, at least until after the inspection, if the house is salvageable. 

Cats aren't usually a problem, but if the dogs end up getting re-homed, they're going to have to be properly trained since most people aren't going to want a dog that does its business inside.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

Springblossom said:
			
		

> Dr.Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's incredibly naive of  everyone involved, but especially Watermelon and Anna since they should have some sense.


----------



## Batman (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> cahoots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anna and the ass-pat brigade are of one of two different mindsets: 

 Either they think that Chris is a wonderful but introverted person, who can do almost no wrong (for exceptions, see the Wal-Mart incident and his Failbook tirade against homosexuals), and that the people on this board and the CWCki are just mean meanies who pick on him for absolutely no reason
 OR, they think that Chris is exactly the person we know him to be (read: The Tale of the Crazy Pacer), but because of his autism it's not his fault he's the way he is, and the people on this board and the CWCki are just mean meanies who pick on a disabled person for absolutely no reason.

Either way, they're no better than us. At least we see Chris for who he is, and while pointing out Chris' many, many, flaws is unlikely to result in any change because those flaws are so ingrained in his personality, what Anna and the ass-pat brigade do is basically equivalent to how Chris' own mother treats him, which is basically the cause of his problems in the first place. 

Also, they're total hypocrites. They'll ass-pat and white knight on Facebook but they don't actually want to interact with him IRL. I don't think Chris has even met Watermelon in person.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Dr.Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is pretty sick when you think of the people who treat him well online but would probably use any excuse _not_ to deal with him IRL. I don't know how much personal time Anna spent with Chris in real life and in public  and I'm 99% sure you're right about Watermelon never meeting Chris. If I was Anna and I saw physcialy wittnessed Chris's antics (minus pacing crazy) like the red string, or throwing rocks or playing with a fucking Lego MHS, I couldn't defend him.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they view this place as troll central and, for whatever reasons related to cognitive dissonance, think that a lot of the info on CWCki is entirely untrue. We've got the videos and a lot of widely known information, but I strongly suspect many of them are inclined to believe Chris when he says what's here is all lies. In fact, I would almost willing to bet that people like Waterhead are some of the only ones that haven't browsed the CWCki. It's clear he either doesn't know what he's dealing with or just doesn't even care. Their irrational hatred of us (and the CWCki as a whole) is likely due to putting all these bad things out of sight and out of mind. 

The ironic part would be if Chris lost a lot that he really loves and CWCki becomes the place to go in order to get them. If that's the case, I wouldn't be surprised to see Chris gloating about what fools we were for tracking his life when it makes him feel better. Everyone needs their own bad guy. We are his.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Dr.Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact Watermelon probably hasn't checked out the CWCki is bullshit. Even if you want to defend him and be his whitest knight he should of at least browsed the evidence to know what he's up against.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> The fact Watermelon probably hasn't checked out the CWCki is bullshit. Even if you want to defend him and be his whitest knight he should of at least browsed the evidence to know what he's up against.


Reading the things he says, it's often like he really has no idea what the fuck has went on over the years. His totally clueless responses are just baffling for someone who would have read or even browsed the CWCki for any amount of time. It's like he really has no idea and thinks he's taking the high ground for it. It's like he honestly thinks if he reads the CWCki he'll be drafted into the troll army or something. He's either an autistic weirdo or just plain retarded.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Dr.Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez. That somehow makes his defense somehow even sadder. Like, he can't even bring himself to know who he's defending. It's a good thing Chris isn't a bad person in a more serious way.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah good thing he would never trespass and run somebody over after getting caught, or else he could be really dangerous and bad. :arrow:


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

> Reading the things he says, it's often like he really has no idea what the fuck has went on over the years. His totally clueless responses are just baffling for someone who would have read or even browsed the CWCki for any amount of time. It's like he really has no idea and thinks he's taking the high ground for it. It's like he honestly thinks if he reads the CWCki he'll be drafted into the troll army or something. He's either an autistic weirdo or just plain retarded.





> Jeez. That somehow makes his defense somehow even sadder. Like, he can't even bring himself to know who he's defending. It's a good thing Chris isn't a bad person in a more serious way.





> Yeah good thing he would never trespass and run somebody over after getting caught, or else he could be really dangerous and bad. :arrow:



I actually forget about that. My fail


----------



## Zim (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Dr.Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a little of column A and a bit of column B I suspect. He's a clown and basically not worth my time.

I'm absolutely positive Waterbrain has at least checked out at least the cwcki. If you get invested in Chris's life at all you eventually find out from the man himself.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 11, 2014)

Venusaur said:
			
		

> Just saw the house video. I was expecting it to look like a smouldering ruin based on Chris' previous facebook posts, but the outside of the house looks pretty intact. I know Alec said that because the fire made it to the roof it probably destroyed all of the insides, but is there a chance that some rooms might have been spared?  I know there's no clear way to tell, I guess I'm just hoping some of their belongings that weren't trash survived it.



The early 60's style split-level that was 14 BLC was a pretty common design across the US. In fact, there's a whole suburb of them where I live, as this realtor's video shows:

[youtube]LLlPZsyCaNXw[/youtube]




















Just visualize a mirror image of this video and you have the layout to Chris' now-former house, without all the filth and clutter in the way.

Chris' bedroom would have been on the other side of the stairs on the upper floor, with the main floor bathroom across the hall. This is a four bedroom house, which means that Chris only occupied one BR and the other three were so overtaken with crap that Bob & Barb were forced to sleep in the basement.

As I best guess it, if the fire started in the basement bathroom (which would have likely been just under the upper floor Bath), it would have eaten through the floor of the hallway and burned up the inner half of Chris' BR and the entire upper floor bath as it flamed it's way up through the roof. The structural damage of these houses (wood frame construction) would enure that the house cannot be entered again by anyone but a trained professional like a fire investigator.

One thing's for sure. No one will have to worry about that mildew problem in the shower anymore.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 11, 2014)

Thetan said:
			
		

> Not to sound callous but, I hope that they're not putting newspapers down on the floor of the hotel room for the dogs to piss and shit on



Now why would you think that?  Oh right, because they obviously would.  And get a crapload of room service and bill it to State Farm.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of asspatters seem to think that whatever silliness OPL does, especially if it's filmed or a possibly embarrassing picture  :arrow: , it's because of DA TROLLZ. They think we're all Clyde Cash or Blue Spike or    when we really are just amused bystanders. I laugh at his follies, I'm appalled at some of his actions, but I don't harass him or want ill to befall him. This attitude seems pretty typical here, but we're the easy ones to blame.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 11, 2014)

Is Watermelon religious? He sure seems like a good Christian boy, a true Jesus lover. It's hard to imagine any other reason for him to legitimately defend Chris.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow. Go away for 3 days and Chris' house burns down.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Stalin said:
			
		

> Wow. Go away for 3 days and Chris' house burns down.


How convenient that his house burns down while a psycho dictator is missing! Hmmmmm...


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 11, 2014)

Tubular Monkey said:
			
		

> Thetan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure, but I think the insurance only covers the cost of the stay, and MAYBE a basic food allowance. I doubt that Chris & Bard are ordering double surf & turfs for Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner.

Kind of ironic that having to eat without the need to cook on a stove has actually come in handy for Chris. Then again, it could have been that sort of thing with a Keurig that got Chris & Barb in this predicament in the first place.


----------



## The Knife (Jan 11, 2014)

Ja'mie said:
			
		

> A lot of asspatters seem to think that whatever silliness OPL does, especially if it's filmed or a possibly embarrassing picture  :arrow: , it's because of DA TROLLZ. They think we're all Clyde Cash or Blue Spike or    when we really are just amused bystanders. I laugh at his follies, I'm appalled at some of his actions, but I don't harass him or want ill to befall him. This attitude seems pretty typical here, but we're the easy ones to blame.



I think a lot of them also seem to have fallen victim to the idea that Chris is like, profoundly mentally challenged and doesn't realize what he's doing, and that the trolls take advantage of that to move him around like a puppet.  In a way, the asspatters underestimate Chris by thinking he's not capable of thinking on his own.  Granted, Chris thinking on his own generally ends in piss-poor decisions, but Jesus, the guy _is_ capable of independent thought.


----------



## The Maxx (Jan 11, 2014)

It would really suck if Watermelon told Chris not to take any donations from out of town because he read about some people on the forum getting a donation pool going for them. Then again Watermelon seem really  and him and   don't seem to help as much as they like to think they do.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 11, 2014)

DustyR said:
			
		

> Is Watermelon religious? He sure seems like a good Christian boy, a true Jesus lover. It's hard to imagine any other reason for him to legitimately defend Chris.



Morality is a highly flexible commodity when it comes to discussing Chris.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

Come on guys. Waterman is Anna's friend he is completely aware of Chris's history. He reads the forums and has read the cwcki. He, like Anna is a massive attention whore. Stop giving it to him, he's a moron. How many "good Christian boys" would get into a Facebook comment war like that? Seriously he's getting off on all of the attention we and that Facebook guy are giving him. Just ignore him.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Laura_Dern said:
			
		

> Horde Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit!  We've got Laura Dern AND Jeff Goldblum on here?  And you guys actually dated IRL!  Hope things aren't awkward...


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

The Maxx said:
			
		

> It would really suck if Watermelon told Chris not to take any donations from out of town because he read about some people on the forum getting a donation pool going for them. Then again Watermelon seem really  and him and   don't seem to help as much as they like to think they do.



If that's his angle then the joke's on Watermelm because I don't think anyone here is sending aid directly to the Chandlers, everyone is using either the church or the State Farm agent as intermediaries. If they suspect anything might be fishy either Rocky or the agent will catch it first. A large envelope full of gift cards or a box of clothes, sealed canned food, and toiletries would rightfully raise no alarms. The Chandlers would believe Rocky or their insurance agent if they said "no really, it's literally a box of gifts and supplies there's nothing bad about it."

Waterhead is free to believe that this community is comprised entirely of nefarious people if that's his only background information about the CWCki. To an extent yes there are unsavory people here, but it's not a complete roster. Some of us give enough of a shit about our fellow humans to want to help someone out in their time of need regardless of their personal history. Just because he might have an issue empathizing with people doesn't mean all of us do as well.



			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> Laura_Dern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's only awkward because in a previous post of mine that appears to have been deleted I stated that Dern is a shrieking monster who bit my hand.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

The Knife said:
			
		

> Ja'mie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if they did, at some point, think Chris was seriously challenged the fact Chris hails his "high functioning autism", being mainstreamed in school, having a drivers license, honor roll, a college degree (yea, I know that's not saying much) should be enough to make them understand he isn't that challenged. You're right in how his thought processes are shit, but if he wanted to he could function fine. I don't see what makes Chris such an attractive pet.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

"high functioning" wouldn't put a coffee maker in the bathroom


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> "high functioning" wouldn't put a coffee maker in the bathroom



I'm not saying it's a TRUE and HONEST description, but if he can claim that for as long as he has, he deserves to be put to that standard.


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 11, 2014)

If Chris does pursue the case against Keurig, hopefully Harvey Dirdban will be available to represent him after winning his case so handily against ]P, who years ago shattered his heart.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

You know, not just coming from weens, I bet the Chandler's poor insurance agents have already had to listen to all kinds of shit about "the trolls" from Christian himself.


----------



## qld (Jan 11, 2014)

JFKdestroyer said:
			
		

> I think they'll get a small payout from the Insurance company, probably enough to fix the house itself. Items in the house will not be reimbursed, because there's no way to tell what was part of the hoard and what wasn't, and they're certainly not going to pay for Barb to go on a shopping spree at Goodwill. A lawsuit against Keurig will go nowhere, as no lawyer would take that case, and they'd most certainly lose anyways. Especially in a republican, pro-corporation state like Virginia.



I knew someone that had several outbuildings consumed by fire.  They embellished their claims of what was lost and received a handsome payout, with no question for what they claimed.  Old refrigerator from 20 years ago suddenly turned into "bought last year, top of the line."  A $20 saw bought at goodwill turned into three saws, brand new at $100 each.  Moth-eaten clothes ready for the dump?  Those turned into their very fashionable and expensive winter clothes awaiting the change of the seasons.  Fraudulent?  Yes.  Should Chris do it?  I'm not suggesting that.  
Don't try to tell the agent you had a Picasso hanging on the wall, but they will believe you had power tools and some nice appliances even if you never bought anything new in the past twenty years.
If they decide what they had and what their story is and stick to it, Barb could very easily be going on a Goodwill shopping spree courtesy of State Farm.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 11, 2014)

Horde Prime said:
			
		

> You know, not just coming from weens, I bet the Chandler's poor insurance agents have already had to listen to all kinds of shit about "the trolls" from Christian himself.



I don't think he would blame the trolls while talking to the insurance agents, but he will definitely blame the company that made the coffee maker.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

qld said:
			
		

> JFKdestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh God... see what you did there... now I bet, even though Christian rarely reads through these threads, some how, he's going to find your post and zero in on it and be like,  "Mmm. Yeah.  That's a good idea."


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Horde Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As soon as he mumbles something about "clutter" the adjuster is going to remove a zero or two from whatever they think they are getting


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Horde Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I'm not saying he'd actually even blame the trolls.  I'm saying based on what I know of Chris (I'm new around these parts) I could see them having conversations with the insurance agents, he'll mention the coffee maker company and then just go off on a wild unrelated tangent about his love quest and the trolls.  The insurance agents will probably politely nod and say "uh huh" while they silently wonder "What does this have to do with anything?"


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

The Level Up King said:
			
		

> If Chris does pursue the case against Keurig, hopefully Harvey Dirdban will be available to represent him after winning his case so handily against ]P, who years ago shattered his heart.



Psh. The best he'd get from Keurig and the Private Villa of Corrupt Citizens with Harvey Dirdban is another season of some crap TV show on DVD.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> Barb is a hoarder and has some issues no doubt but I don't think she's in a total delusion of their situation. She probably knows that they need the essentials like clothes and animal care products.



Your faith in humanity is adorable.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 11, 2014)

qld said:
			
		

> JFKdestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While that may be true in instances where it was a legit claim due to no fault of the home owner, this isn't a "no fault" case. 

This is a home fallen into disrepair and piled up everywhere with tinder and trash. The firemen looking at the cause aren't stupid, and neither are insurance agents. 

They will at most get a small payout, assuming they even meet their deductible which is probably 1% of the house cost or $2500+. Insurance isn't a magic lamp, you still gotta pay out to get them to pay anything, and that's assuming they don't find the obvious fault there.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Ja'mie said:
			
		

> The Level Up King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey now I thought Harvey Birdman was pretty funny.


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Jan 11, 2014)

Smutley said:
			
		

> qld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you think their   and insurance will supposedly help them out to get a home? Because right now from what I'm seeing, Chris is going to end up homeless on the streets or in a public care facility.


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 11, 2014)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> Termiborg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, I absolutely agree with you. Then again, conventional logic and OPL are...well, let's just say as close as he is with reality in general.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr.Research said:
			
		

> Barb is a hoarder and has some issues no doubt but I don't think she's in a total delusion of their situation. She probably knows that they need the essentials like clothes and animal care products.


Oh yes, I bet right now she's making a mental list of all the essentail clothing and animal care products they need, things like sassy tomgirl skirts, mismatched goodwill socks, out of date calenders, piles of old newspaper (not for the dogs to pee on, she's going to read them, eventually), second hand coffee makersq-sands and q-sand wrappers, tacky knick-knacks that serve no real purpose, gaudy trinkets... You know, all the essentials needed to make hoard ver2.0.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

Horde Prime said:
			
		

> Ja'mie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's no SeaLab 2021 or anything...


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

BillyBills said:
			
		

> Guys, insurance will pay. They cover fires even if started by stupidity. Chris's rates will go up for sure, but unless they determine the fire was started on purpose, they WILL pay out. Home owners insurance is a different breed all together, it will be covered, Chris and Barb just have to provide proof of what they owned. Will chris get the thousands of dollars he thinks his toys are worth? No. But they will get more than enough to rebuild their home, *purchase what they need*, and then some.



Aha! But there is the crux of the issue.
The Insurance company gets to choose what is "needed".
Beds. Blankets. Dining Room set. Couch. Maybe TV set, some lamps and some rugs.
There is little to no chance they will subsidize a PS4, 10,000 games, a dozen sex toys and 49 billion metric fucktons of Goodwill Kitsch Nicknack Garbage to build a new paranoia 'Tard-nest for Snorlax to wallow in.



			
				RagtimeRoastBeefy said:
			
		

> Come to think of it, I wouldn't understand my motivation to donate enough for me to donate.  Could be me wanting to make up for following him for so long.  And also I don't know what effect that would have on him.  He's got plenty to deal with psychologically from the past 2 years.  I don't want to add accepting money from a bizarre confederation ( weens and us included) of people that you feel despises you while following your every move to what he has to work through.  If I can send money to rocky and she can give it to him on behalf of "the church" so he doesn't have to know its christorians donating, then I may



Actually, i'd prefer if he DID have that unique epiphany of realizing that his "enemies" are the only ones who helped him out. Especially after he notices that Anna didn't do jackshit, and Waterhead spent all his time arguing with a ween.


----------



## qld (Jan 11, 2014)

Smutley said:
			
		

> qld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back to my situation, I wouldn't call someone burning trash on a windy day with no preparation to extinguish it exactly "no fault."  Had the agent known about the condition of the Chandler house, the policy may have been yanked.  But they didn't.  Had someone been in the house and slipped and fell in the hoard, insurance may have paid that claim, and then likely dropped them or raised the rates through the roof.  From what I have lightly read in online articles about insurance and hoarding, State Farm doesn't have an out unless there is a clause that forbids them from accumulating the hoard or performing other actions that elevate risk.  I could set one of my outlets up like what they plugged the x-mas tree into on "A Christmas Story," have a fire and still collect.  Doing so would be stupid, a fire could be expected, but it doesn't give the insurance company an out.  
Unless someone has a copy of the Chandler's policy, works in the state farm office or we hear it from Chris, there is no reason to believe there won't be a payout.  They won't pay $1000 for porn, but they probably will make an $800 allowance to replace a fridge (even if its maximum value was in scrap).
edit:  And you don't have to spend $800 on a fridge.  You could get, say, $800 per fridge if you had two of them.  Make due with only one in the new or repaired house, and spend the other $800 on goodwill, vidya or q-sands.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 11, 2014)

LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> BillyBills said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You also need to consider that IF insurance pays out anything? They'll pay it out based on the value of the property lost AND the value of the home. Which isn't going to be enough to "rebuild a home" or even renovate it. 

Home insurance is a different beast. But it's still insurance. And with their debt and fees they don't have the money for the deductible unless rocky is going to give it to them.


----------



## Resetchu (Jan 11, 2014)

Termiborg said:
			
		

> pickleniggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Provably it was just Chris being Chris that made his way without consent inside the house, just in case that some opportunist troll or burglar planed to take what he values the most, vidya

also i don't think the fire was actually that bad, for some reason and regardless any conventional logic the Chandlers have just too much (wrong) luck, provably most of the flames went vertically with little to no opportunity to expand at all, if a current of air was present that would have helped to spread the fire and feed the flames but apparently all the hoard ironically left no room for air to circulate conveniently, at some point maybe the fire was suffocating on itself for the lack of oxygen, i think the heat from the flames and the water used did more damage on the house than the fire itself, pretty sure that Chris room is doing fine although dirty as fuck, most of the plagues may have take refuge there.

next Saga: Chris vs the Hobo - The struggle before the flames


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mayor McCheese said:
			
		

> Arguing on facebook and screencapping here shows where his true priorities lie imo he is more interested in making a name for himself than helping Chris.


----------



## Oglooger (Jan 11, 2014)

[youtube]bznDjbQLzMo[/youtube]


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Despite my earlier joke about 'faith in humanity' I do have a little.  I'm pretty confident that people will come together and help the Chandlers get back on their feet at least initially.  The thing is I'm also afraid that the Chandler's repugnant personalities will turn even the kindest people off in time and eventually they will be on their own.  So people will help them get back on their feet, but will the Chandler's be able to stay standing on their own is the question.  If their history is any indication... well... "do the math."


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

qld said:
			
		

> I knew someone that had several outbuildings consumed by fire.  They embellished their claims of what was lost and received a handsome payout, with no question for what they claimed.  Old refrigerator from 20 years ago suddenly turned into "bought last year, top of the line."  A $20 saw bought at goodwill turned into three saws, brand new at $100 each.  Moth-eaten clothes ready for the dump?  Those turned into their very fashionable and expensive winter clothes awaiting the change of the seasons.  Fraudulent?  Yes.  Should Chris do it?  I'm not suggesting that.
> Don't try to tell the agent you had a Picasso hanging on the wall, but they will believe you had power tools and some nice appliances even if you never bought anything new in the past twenty years.
> If they decide what they had and what their story is and stick to it, Barb could very easily be going on a Goodwill shopping spree courtesy of State Farm.



I can't exactly say I condone insurance fraud, but when you get the chance to take a jab at a company whose business model is "let's find out how we can avoid paying out settlements and claims to our customers" I have no issues looking the other way when someone embellishes the value of things lost.

When I was a kid my mother's car was stolen from a parking lot. It was recovered in poor condition. Admittedly, there WAS considerable damage done to it but some of those defects had been there for a while. When the car was stolen initially though? Pristine condition. When insurance pays out settlements they don't exactly dole out equal value or enough money to actually replace the things that were lost. If you're looking to replace damaged, stolen, or lost property sometimes additional property needs to be invented or existing things have their values/conditions exaggerated so you actually CAN replace what was lost. When you continuously pay into a big safety net such as that I see nothing wrong with finagling your way to getting exactly what you've paid for when they start to jerk your chains.

With that said it's going to be hard for the Chandlers to play that card given the condition of the house pre-fire, however given the fact that Chris owned a lot of old video games he could easily drop a hunk of melted plastic on his insurance agent's desk and explain that it was once a limited edition gold Nintendo 64 worth a fortune in the current vintage gaming market.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Oglooger said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bznDjbQLzMo



Dear God... whyyy


----------



## qld (Jan 11, 2014)

As usual, I feel we've reached a point of all these "what-ifs" that must be answered if we are to make any absolute statements about what will happen next.  And we just don't have that information.  I'll bet the house insurance policy is exactly how Bob set it up years ago, and I trust that he would've had the sense to insure his property very well.  If a four year old played with matches and burned the house down, should insurance pay?  Would Chris arguably be any different than a four year old?  He's disabled.  He's got papers.  If insurance pays when a kid plays with matches, why not when a man-child brews coffee in the bathroom (if, IF, his stupidity was the true cause of the fire)?  The four year old might not grasp why you don't play with matches.  Chris certainly could grasp that.  But it's another leap to understand overloading outlets and the misuse of seemingly innocuous appliances.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 11, 2014)

Horde Prime said:
			
		

> Despite my earlier joke about 'faith in humanity' I do have a little.  I'm pretty confident that people will come together and help the Chandlers get back on their feet at least initially.  The thing is I'm also afraid that the Chandler's repugnant personalities will turn even the kindest people off in time and eventually they will be on their own.  So people will help them get back on their feet, but will the Chandler's be able to stay standing on their own is the question.  If their history is any indication... well... "do the math."



This is the sentiment I agree with. Right now, the Chandlers do need charity. No matter how you slice it, they lost their property in a disaster. Showing compassion for your fellow human in a time of need is just the right thing to do. Charity will not float the Chandlers indefinitely, but it will help them get through the immediate fallout of this very difficult time and that's the goal of the donations. Ultimately, it will be up to them to take a look at the bigger picture here and choose their future wisely, to be thankful for an insurance settlement, the generosity of their church and neighbor(s), and the charity demonstrated by "the trolls" who are all working together to make sure that for the next few weeks they aren't on the streets or in a bad place.


----------



## Smutley (Jan 11, 2014)

qld said:
			
		

> As usual, I feel we've reached a point of all these "what-ifs" that must be answered if we are to make any absolute statements about what will happen next.  And we just don't have that information.  I'll bet the house insurance policy is exactly how Bob set it up years ago, and I trust that he would've had the sense to insure his property very well.  If a four year old played with matches and burned the house down, should insurance pay?  Would Chris arguably be any different than a four year old?  He's disabled.  He's got papers.  If insurance pays when a kid plays with matches, why not when a man-child brews coffee in the bathroom (if, IF, his stupidity was the true cause of the fire)?  The four year old might not grasp why you don't play with matches.  Chris certainly could grasp that.  But it's another leap to understand overloading outlets and the misuse of seemingly innocuous appliances.



I respect that you don't want to discuss conjecture but there is a lot we DO know. The condition of the house has been documented repeatedly. Someone was hurt inside of the house which shows either the fire or the horde was very bad. The chandlers are petty and greedy and will try to bilk the insurance company - something I agree with Mr Goldblum on - but they're so fucking stupid that they'll get caught.

And that will invalidate their claim because it's fraud. 

I won't talk about "if they'll pay out" or "what they might recover" but the facts presented to us don't paint a good picture. No one will be living in Branchland until it's demolished and rebuilt.


----------



## Spatchmo (Jan 11, 2014)

I didn't find the fact that his house burned down amusing at all, I have to admit though I did laugh at the "stop liking this status this is serious!" comment and seeing that ten people had "liked" that comment.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Horde Prime said:
			
		

> Despite my earlier joke about 'faith in humanity' I do have a little.  I'm pretty confident that people will come together and help the Chandlers get back on their feet at least initially.  The thing is I'm also afraid that the Chandler's repugnant personalities will turn even the kindest people off in time and eventually they will be on their own.  So people will help them get back on their feet, but will the Chandler's be able to stay standing on their own is the question.  If their history is any indication... well... "do the math."


As we can see from the donations thread here, a lot of people care. I never thought I would end up donating anything to Chris. I know most likely all of the people who donated were the same way. Ironically, the people he hates most (us), might end up doing more for him than his own community. I'm sure you're right too, they're going to turn off everyone sooner or later and be on their own, but right now we're all behind them. They need help. People are stepping up. It's pretty great. It's hard not to have some faith in humanity with an overwhelming community response like this. We've raised between us almost a thousand dollars in just over a day. There's a lot of good left in the world, and sometimes it can come from the most unlikely people.


----------



## MagiChansBoyfriend (Jan 11, 2014)

Horde Prime said:
			
		

> Oglooger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caffeine + buttsex = HAPPY FEELINGS


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Horde Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tell you what really restored some of my faith in humanity was the story in the news a few months back about the terminally ill little boy who's wish was to be Batman and he whole city of San Francisco and thousands and thousands of volunteers came together to make it happen. that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Obnoxion (Jan 11, 2014)

This thread is just...








It has already been said numerous times before, but Christian is very attached to his material possessions. That's not a good attitude to have, as a big chunk of things that are very important to him might now be gone.

Such a stressful situation may inspire him to make changes to his life... or to end it altogether, if he would feel that he lost everything and had nowhere to go. In a sense, I am glad to see that Chris still has hatred and anger to fall back on. I think he will cope. Not that I should care at all... I guess I will always have a bit of White Knight in me who really wants to see him come to his senses one day. But the changes can only be made by him and him alone. And he's averse to making any.

If only he saw that his mother is not someone to be obeyed without question, that she is a human being with her own flaws. That could push him forward to start thinking for himself, and even questioning the things he takes for granted.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Horde Prime said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we're naturally inclined to be altruistic and humanity could do a lot more good if it tried. The high-wealth authorities have desensitized us and made us feel hopeless, but things like this (and Batboy!) prove that there's still a lot of good left. I think the nihilism of the late 1900s was remedied somewhat by the internet, which obviously has life-ruining potential (see: cyber bullying) but also has the potential to unite people and bring them together behind others. I don't want to wax philosophical for ages, but the growing sympathy for people you've never met and likely never will is a positive trend. Let's just keep it at that.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuzzy Wuzzy said:
			
		

> So you think their   and insurance will supposedly help them out to get a home? Because right now from what I'm seeing, Chris is going to end up homeless on the streets or in a public care facility.




Chris publicly admitted that he started the blaze from his own stupidity, plus the amount of crap in that dump, plus the depreciated value of the place. Those minuses are gong to really add up. There's a good chance that they may end up with zilch because it was Chris' fault, THEN they'd get a bill for all the hotel costs that the insurance company paid.

If Chris & Barb think they're going to be handed the keys to a brand new McMansion, they're in for a rude surprise.


----------



## qld (Jan 11, 2014)

Smutley said:
			
		

> qld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conjecture is fine.  But it gets to where I feel like a dead horse is being beaten when people start making declarations this early in the game about how "there will be NO PAYOUT!"  It reminds me of the atmosphere here when Chris was in limbo between June-September last year with his court drama.  "He's going to jail!  He didn't do his community service!  Didn't pay his fines!"  Now it's "the house will be condemned!  They won't pay him a cent!  He'll be in the streets!"  
That Henny Penny stuff just gets old after a while.  
They could try some fraud and get caught.  Wouldn't surprise me.  Or they could go into the agent's office, be all meek and let their agent lead them by the hand, and in the end, get a lower payout than most honest people in their situation would get.  
I've seen the house tour videos.  Recent and past.  Yes, they should have been featured on Hoarders.  But that doesn't mean there wasn't something of value in that house that would add up to $15,000-$40,000 in contents.  Maybe Bob did have an outstanding gun collection.  Depends on the policy, how they play it, and what can be recovered and identified.
Saying they're going to get pinched for insurance fraud is like saying Chris was going to tard-rage on the judge last summer and get slapped with contempt.  It wouldn't be surprising, it makes for great copy on da update, but in the end, Chris is often mundane and routine.


----------



## ianbrandonsomething (Jan 11, 2014)

Horde Prime said:
			
		

> I tell you what really restored some of my faith in humanity was the story in the news a few months back about the terminally ill little boy who's wish was to be Batman and he whole city of San Francisco and thousands and thousands of volunteers came together to make it happen. that was pretty awesome.



but they wasted about a million dollars in   to pay for the thing


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

ianbrandonsomething said:
			
		

> Horde Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Money well spent.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Parasites. The both of them.*



			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> Despite my earlier joke about 'faith in humanity' I do have a little.  I'm pretty confident that people will come together and help the Chandlers get back on their feet at least initially.  *The thing is I'm also afraid that the Chandler's repugnant personalities will turn even the kindest people off in time and eventually they will be on their own*.  So people will help them get back on their feet, but will the Chandler's be able to stay standing on their own is the question.  If their history is any indication... well... "do the math."



Too true.
Also, the Chandlers are notorious ingrates.
They wouldn't see it as decent folks helping a couple of unfortunates who are having a patch of bad luck.
The Chandlers would see it as acknowledgement of a Regal Birthright. If you do them a favor it'll become your job.
Just ask Rocky Shoemaker. She'll tell you all about it.


----------



## cahoots (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Parasites. The both of them.*



			
				LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> Horde Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. I'm sure their plight will be mentioned this Sunday at church, and some friendly members will make a few casseroles to help them in their time of need. A donation of cash (foolishly) might be brought up. After a while though people will find out that the fire was the Chandler's fault and that their house was cluttered, and combined with them complaining on not getting their daily casserole will make people stop caring.

Watermelon knows that the forum is taking a collection to give to them (he screencapped some posts about it), so my question is how much do you think him and Anna are going to donate?



Spoiler



$0. Cash has value, unlike sending positive vibes and frivolous facebook comments


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Horde Prime said:
			
		

> Oglooger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's review, shall we?

*Fact*: The chandlers had a Coffeemaker.....in the bathroom....brewing coffee at 2 in the morning.
*Fact*: Some folks like to put coffee up their poopchute.
*Fact*: Chris likes to put stuff up his poopchute.
*Fact*: Too much coffee can give you The Runs.
*Fact*: Chris has The Runs all the time.
*Supposition*: Chris likes coffee enemas.
*Hypothesis*: Chris, amongst all his other vices, is addicted to coffee enemas; and, having the impulse control of a 5 year old, gave into the urge to have one at 2am. Things got out of hand. Hijinks ensued.

Search your feelings, you know it to be true.



			
				cahoots said:
			
		

> $0. Cash has value, unlike sending positive vibes and frivolous facebook comments



Yeah.
Facebook seems to be awash in phony altruism in the form of empty clicktivism.
"I clicked on that Like button. Now those starving kids in Africa will not be starving anymore, amirite?"


----------



## cahoots (Jan 11, 2014)

LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> *Fact*: The chandlers had a Coffeemaker.....in the bathroom....brewing coffee at 2 in the morning.
> *Fact*: Some folks like to put coffee up their poopchute.
> *Fact*: Chris likes to put stuff up his poopchute.
> *Fact*: Too much coffee can give you The Runs.
> ...



I envision Chris standing outside his house, wrapped in a blanket as the firefighters fight the blaze, while one of the firefighters looks over and goes "Wait, why is his ass leaking coffee?"


----------



## Zim (Jan 11, 2014)

cahoots said:
			
		

> LordCustos3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then the horror as "Oh no it's not coffee it's   !"


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

cahoots said:
			
		

> LordCustos3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just think of how much of a wreck he'll be if this were true.
Not only would he be going through Vidya withdrawal, but caffeine withdrawal.

*Now, for added hilarity, picture him in Dunkin Donuts asking the lady behind the counter for a Straw to go with his piping hot coffee.*


----------



## TopCat (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## ianbrandonsomething (Jan 11, 2014)

NEW FACEBOOK POST (sorry, ptsc key is broken):

"My mother and I are still working, readusting, recovering, etc. If Anyone who wishes to help us in this dire moment, they may send all collected and acceptable item(s) to Kevin Mann's office in Charlottesville, VA; he will relay them to my mother and I. I do not have the address at the moment. His office phone number is *[REDACTED]*. Your prayers and Most Anything would be appreciated. Thank you.

Gift cards for grocery stores like Food Lion, restaurants like Wood Grill Buffet in C-Ville, iHop, McDonalds or Burger King (both of them last choices; we like good food), or stores like Wal-Mart or Target would be best recommended. I have asked my church's congregation for clothing; I will add an update on what amount we get if any in the later weeks. For the moment, shirts, pants and socks would be good. Go Large (L) or Extra Large (XL) on the shirts, short or long sleeved; we are both a size 16 (or 32) for pants; no ride-highs, must be long. As long as the socks fit most adult size feet, that is good.

I have just been suggest to go to kickstarter for donations; I will consider that, but in the meantime, Kevin is the Mann at State Farm to send all donations directly to with our names, Christian and Barbara Chandler, on them."


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 11, 2014)

ianbrandonsomething said:
			
		

> NEW FACEBOOK POST (sorry, ptsc key is broken):
> 
> "My mother and I are still working, readusting, recovering, etc. If Anyone who wishes to help us in this dire moment, they may send all collected and acceptable item(s) to Kevin Mann's office in Charlottesville, VA; he will relay them to my mother and I. I do not have the address at the moment. His office phone number is *[REDACTED]*. Your prayers and Most Anything would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> ...



They beat you to it.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jan 11, 2014)

Wait, so McDonalds and Burger King aren't good enough for Chris and Barb now that they can get free gift cards to anything?

Chris is the master of killing any sense of sympathy.


----------



## cahoots (Jan 11, 2014)

Good to know that we should only send McDonald's gift cards as a last resort, because they only want the tastiest foods.

Beggars can be choosers, I guess.


----------



## Solbrud (Jan 11, 2014)

My house burned down...      OH HEY POWDERPUFF GIRLS~


----------



## Clownshirt (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Francis York Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At first I thought the same thing (about McD's and BK being 'good food') but upon a second readthrough I saw he said they were 'last choices', which I'm sure means that he'd take them if that's all he could get but that he would want the other food options first.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Solbrud said:
			
		

> My house burned down...    OH HEY POWDERPUFF GIRLS~
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/O4dvLrP.png


Can't tell if like...


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Francis York Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that what he's trying to convey with that?  I interpreted it as him suggesting that they would only take the McDs and BK gift cards if people aren't able to give them anything else.  We really need a CWC to English translator.

As far as donations go, I'm really skeptical about getting them gift cards to any store like Target or Wal-Mart because I know it won't go to actual necessities.  If people are really going to donate to the Chandlers, donate the physical items themselves.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 11, 2014)

Francis York Morgan said:
			
		

> Wait, so McDonalds and Burger King aren't good enough for Chris and Barb now that they can get free gift cards to anything?
> 
> Chris is the master of killing any sense of sympathy.



Yep, even when they need charity and they are asking for it, chris is still an arsehole... i am sorry, i don't try to sound a-loggy, but it's impossible to ignore the fact that, well, they are selfish arseholes... oh well, what do we even know? according to him, we are the twolls that burned down his house because we wished for that to happen...



			
				Null said:
			
		

> I called Chris asking if there was anything in particular that he wanted with the $700 currently collected, but he said he wasn't interested and hung up out of paranoia or distrust. Either way this new message is helpful in terms of what they need and what stores are available to them.



There you go, chris doesn't want the help of the dang, dirty twolls that lurk in the forums...


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

Solbrud said:
			
		

> My house burned down...      OH HEY POWDERPUFF GIRLS~
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/O4dvLrP.png


I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt here.  It's a weekend evening, insurance offices and stuff are closed so there's really not much he and his mom can do right now in terms of getting their lives back together, so he's probably just browsing Facebook trying to find ways to wind down instead of spending his down time stressing over things he can't do anything about at the moment.


----------



## Zim (Jan 11, 2014)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Francis York Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, I can't donate because honestly I won't help people who don't help themselves. It may make me sound like an ass but you also have to remember they live on handouts from the government anyway. Their income isn't effected by lost work or lost transportation. I feel bad because this sucks a lot for them but just no.

Also please don't send them walmart giftcards because it's nearly certain it'll go straight to vidya and other electronics.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 11, 2014)

Francis York Morgan said:
			
		

> Wait, so McDonalds and Burger King aren't good enough for Chris and Barb now that they can get free gift cards to anything?
> 
> Chris is the master of killing any sense of sympathy.



He's a terminal asshole and his mother is insane.


----------



## cahoots (Jan 11, 2014)

Francis York Morgan said:
			
		

> As far as donations go, I'm really skeptical about getting them gift cards to any store like Target or Wal-Mart because I know it won't go to actual necessities.  If people are really going to donate to the Chandlers, donate the physical items themselves.



My thoughts exactly, and as cynical as that sounds its true. Besides, isn't he banned from both Target and Wal-Mart anyway? I can't see Barb going out and doing the shopping.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, I was going to donate to the care package but after that post I just feel like sending Chris a case of pickles.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jan 11, 2014)

Zim said:
			
		

> FemboiBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm 100% with you on not donating to them for that very reason.  Chris doesn't seem like he is interested in improving from this situation at all.  Hell, he's already found a new scapegoat for his problems.  There are better causes to give my money to than an autistic man who refuses to grow up.  That may seem cold given the circumstances but that's how I feel on the subject after giving it some time.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> I called Chris asking if there was anything in particular that he wanted with the $700 currently collected, but he said he wasn't interested and hung up out of paranoia or distrust. Either way this new message is helpful in terms of what they need and what stores are available to them.


I can't say I didn't see this one coming, to be honest. I expected Chris to be a dick about the money because it's from us. On the other hand, when they get kicked out of their pretty little hotel and have no place to go, I think Chrissy will have a prompt change of heart. In fact, he'll most likely be insulted we didn't send more. "Not interested" usually doesn't last long when you are on the cusp of becoming a literal beggar.  :arrow:


----------



## Christory101 (Jan 11, 2014)

I see Chris has requested clothing?

Time to send him some rugby shirts! I see his supply is getting low!


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, at least he didn't ask people to donate a PS4 to him.


----------



## Big_Pete_33 (Jan 11, 2014)

THere's a difference between sympathy and empathy.

Sympathy because it sucks for anyone for anyone losing their possessions, regardless of what anyone says. Considering Chris treats his stuff better (In his way) than he does with real people. Plus, they nearly escaped with their fat lives from the danger they're in.

I'm not empathetic but I'm not exactly indifferent either, because like countless others had said, the fire was unexpected but inevitable at the same time. Barb has caused the house to become a fire hazard and Chris is too chicken shit to call her out for it.That's why some of the posters like may act like assholes and seem heartless. 

TL;DR: DOn't pity Chorb because they won't feel pity for you.


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 11, 2014)

I really had the biggest urge to go to Goodwill and buy a bunch of clown shirts to donate. But I know he wouldn't wear them since he's a tomgirl now.


----------



## maninthepicklesuit (Jan 11, 2014)

ianbrandonsomething said:
			
		

> McDonalds or Burger King (both of them last choices; we like good food)



Ugh, and the pendulum starts swinging back again.  It's amazing how quickly Christian can squander sympathy and goodwill.  While it shouldn't be the primary motivation for helping other human beings, it's a reasonable expectation for the receiver of charity to acknowledge what has been given out of the generosity of others.

Mike Snyder is a case in point of Christian's total inability to feel anything resembling gratitude.  Any reasonable person in Christian's position would have been grateful that Snyder expressly asked the judge for leniency.  Otherwise, there would have been a very real possibility that Christian would be playing little spoon to Bubba's big spoon.  Instead of recognizing Snyder's act of grace, Christian continues to badmouth Snyder and shake his Lego effigy. 

If Christian were dying of thirst in the desert, and you lifted your own water bottle to his lips so he could drink, he'd probably spit it out and complain that it wasn't Fanta.


----------



## Zim (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And suddenly I see them returning to live in their partially burned out house after they leave the hotel and not use anything to repair. I'm only half joking.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 11, 2014)

Dale Cooper said:
			
		

> I really had the biggest urge to go to Goodwill and buy a bunch of clown shirts to donate. But I know he wouldn't wear them since he's a tomgirl now.



You could always replace his Erykah Badu tee-shirt.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't believe we should dismiss Chris's plight just because he's a dick. We _know_ he's a dick. We've _always known_ he's a dick. The donation drive was started _under the assumption_ that we are dealing with a dick. There's a difference between wanting to help out someone unfortunate (since Chris is most likely not primarily at fault, here) and liking them. I don't like Chris. I think he's a pathetic, sad, ugly, adult autistic child. He isn't the most deserving of help OR respect, but right now is not the time for judgment. 

I'm also not saying anyone should donate or whatever. If you want to, you do, if you don't, you don't. But don't dismiss him based on the fact that a manchild asshole is going to act like a manchild asshole. He doesn't understand the depth of this situation. He's probably thinking in a few days the insurance company is going to hand them a McMansion and in another year Keurig is going to rename the company the Chririg. He's an idiot. He doesn't get us. He doesn't understand how desperately he actually needs support right now.



			
				Chrissy said:
			
		

> McDonalds or Burger King (both of them last choices; we like good food)


I don't think he means that like everyone is thinking. I think he means that in terms of, "we need actual food for once" as opposed to "ONLY send gourmet lobster, NO EXCEPTIONS."


----------



## ianbrandonsomething (Jan 11, 2014)

Dale Cooper said:
			
		

> I really had the biggest urge to go to Goodwill and buy a bunch of clown shirts to donate. But I know he wouldn't wear them since he's a tomgirl now.



he hasn't been a tomgirl since Bob died


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> I don't believe we should dismiss Chris's plight just because he's a dick. We _know_ he's a dick. We've _always known_ he's a dick. The donation drive was started _under the assumption_ that we are dealing with a dick. There's a difference between wanting to help out someone unfortunate (since Chris is most likely not primarily at fault, here) and liking them. I don't like Chris. I think he's a pathetic, sad, ugly, adult autistic child. He isn't the most deserving of help OR respect, but right now is not the time for judgment.
> 
> I'm also not saying anyone should donate or whatever. If you want to, you do, if you don't, you don't. But don't dismiss him based on the fact that a manchild asshole is going to act like a manchild asshole. He doesn't understand the depth of this situation. He's probably thinking in a few days the insurance company is going to hand them a McMansion and in another year Keurig is going to rename the company the Chririg. He's an idiot. He doesn't get us. He doesn't understand how desperately he actually needs support right now.
> 
> ...



For fucks sake Burger King and McDonald is shit compared to IHOP and Wood Grill Buffet. He thinks good food is McD. Hello! IHOP and Wood Grill Buffet is YEARS better than those two fast food places! What the hell is he thinking anyways? Looks like this is what coddling and giving an autistic son McD for the rest of his life does; him developing entitlement issues. He needs to know that giving him what he NEEDS is far more important than giving him what he wants. By giving him what he needs, he would be pressured to change his way of thinking. But I doubt it. I wouldn't be surprised if he thinks that he's better off dead than to live homeless. After all, he has expressed suicidal tendencies before due to his miserable 30 something years of life from excessive coddling.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm not trying to A-Log, but is Chris asking for pants with a 32 waist? If he were given pairs of those, there's no way they would fit.

Once again, not trying to be a ween...I'm just being realistic.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

L or Xl t-shirts. Losing weight my ass.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 11, 2014)

bungholio said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to A-Log, but is Chris asking for pants with a 32 waist? If he were given pairs of those, there's no way they would fit.
> 
> Once again, not trying to be a ween...I'm just being realistic.



In order to have less   , Chris only pulls his pants up to below his butt (and therefore his waist). Hence size 32 pants.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuzzy Wuzzy said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I was saying is, he obviously loves the SHIT out of McDonalds, so him saying they didn't want McDonalds and instead want "good food" is telling. It implies a rudimentary level of understanding. So while everyone's on his ass about wanting "good food", they're ignoring that McDonalds is like his favorite fucking place in the world.


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> What I was saying is, he obviously loves the SHIT out of McDonalds, so him saying they didn't want McDonalds and instead want "good food" is telling. It implies a rudimentary level of understanding. So while everyone's on his ass about wanting "good food", they're ignoring that McDonalds is like his favorite fucking place in the world.



True. But giving him a gift card to food with poor nutritional value is going to help him live? I'm sure you know the answer and so do I. I think Null said something about how we should give him snacks as in those energy bars or those granola bars if you know what I'm speaking. Chrissy needs to understand that his life goes first and that being picky is not going to help. Same for  . Also, it surprises me how Chris doesn't seem to be talking much about their dogs so I don't know how insurance handles that. I'm assuming they took their dogs for care but you guys might say something else instead. I don't know how insurance handles their dogs.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Jan 11, 2014)

700 wing wangs? Plz for the love of god dont give him a gift card that he could spend on non helpful stuff. Like dont give him a walmart or target gift card cause he could easily buy video games and toys. Home depot,  lowes,  food lion,  kroger,  grocery stores that only sell food should be the general idea


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> I don't believe we should dismiss Chris's plight just because he's a dick. We _know_ he's a dick. We've _always known_ he's a dick. The donation drive was started _under the assumption_ that we are dealing with a dick. There's a difference between wanting to help out someone unfortunate (since Chris is most likely not primarily at fault, here) and liking them. I don't like Chris. I think he's a pathetic, sad, ugly, adult autistic child. He isn't the most deserving of help OR respect, but right now is not the time for judgment.
> 
> I'm also not saying anyone should donate or whatever. If you want to, you do, if you don't, you don't. But don't dismiss him based on the fact that a manchild asshole is going to act like a manchild asshole. He doesn't understand the depth of this situation. He's probably thinking in a few days the insurance company is going to hand them a McMansion and in another year Keurig is going to rename the company the Chririg. He's an idiot. He doesn't get us. He doesn't understand how desperately he actually needs support right now.
> 
> ...



I never said that we should dismiss chris's plights, i just said that, even when they really need help, he's still an arsehole... and i don't really think that the clarification about the burger king and mcdonalds food was that hard to understand.


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Jan 11, 2014)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. But he doesn't know what "good food" is.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jan 11, 2014)

Jackie Chin said:
			
		

> Since Chris and Barb are asking for contributions after this, I'm wondering if Chris will go job searching and get a job to afford an apartment or something.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuzzy Wuzzy said:
			
		

> True. But giving him a gift card to food with poor nutritional value is going to help him live? I'm sure you know the answer and so do I. I think Null said something about how we should give him snacks as in those energy bars or those granola bars if you know what I'm speaking. Chrissy needs to understand that his life goes first and that being picky is not going to help. Same for  . Also, it surprises me how Chris doesn't seem to be talking much about their dogs so I don't know how insurance handles that. I'm assuming they took their dogs for care but you guys might say something else instead. I don't know how insurance handles their dogs.


I'm not saying the money should go towards shitty fast food. I believe the exact opposite. He should receive gift cards for nutritional foods, or the nutritional foods themselves. I'm saying everyone seems to be taking the McDonalds/Burger King quote totally out of context. They're making it mean something it doesn't.



			
				FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> I never said that we should dismiss chris's plights, i just said that, even when they really need help, he's still an arsehole... and i don't really think that the clarification about the burger king and mcdonalds food was that hard to understand.


I wasn't talking to you or anyone in specific, just the people who seemed to imply that Chris was unworthy of help because he's going to continue being Chris even when shit has hit the fan.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuzzy Wuzzy said:
			
		

> True. But he doesn't know what "good food" is.












Clearly.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 11, 2014)

Thetan said:
			
		

> According to the info in the About section of this new video by "The Troll Hunter" (remember him?)


Internet Retards For Chris. Like We Are The World but internet infamous people being crazy or stupid into a camera as a benefits show.


			
				Horde Prime said:
			
		

> You know, not just coming from weens, I bet the Chandler's poor insurance agents have already had to listen to all kinds of shit about "the trolls" from Christian himself.


Between them and the classmates. What the hell must go through your mind when you go from "Oh that weird guy from work/school" to shadow weirdos calling up and telling you things that dont quite make sense. And then you finally look up one of those strange words they were talking about. Just like one of them Lovecraft stories.


			
				ianbrandonsomething said:
			
		

> but they wasted about a million dollars in   to pay for the thing


In California they call that much waste "noon".


			
				NiggoFiggo said:
			
		

> Home depot,  lowes,  food lion,  kroger,  grocery stores that only sell food should be the general idea


Too bad you can't gift food stamps.
The   in me thinks though, that he'd wheel and deal the groceries. Maybe generics from dedicated groceries? You can't return a loaf of Publix bread at Wal-Mart for store credit.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 11, 2014)

ianbrandonsomething said:
			
		

> Dale Cooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he's still been a tomgirl.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironically this rejection could be taken as someone trying to help themselves, albeit in the exact opposite of a good way. Maybe he thinks not accepting the $700 is the "safe" route. Remember, he has been fed the Greene County Conspiracy for 30 years, and he believes this very forum is troll central. It's not hard to blame him not wanting anything from us. He thinks we are the people that ruined his life, he thinks CWCki is the reason he can't have any success in life. (Or "a" reason, anyway.) I might be ready to dismiss people too if I were an autist most well known for being fooled and tricked into embarrassing/stupid shit again and again. It's easy to pass judgment when you haven't been there.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Marvin said:
			
		

> ianbrandonsomething said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah. He can't Tomgirl it up anymore. His ghetto fabulous wardrobe has all been reduced to a fine ash.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 11, 2014)

If he doesn't want the stuff, don't give him the stuff. There are people out there who need far more help than this assclown.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> There are people out there who need far more help than this assclown.


That's debatable. He needs a lot of fucking help, mental and monetary.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and when some random person calls him and says that he just won $700+ (like Null did), Chris probably wouldn't immediately believe it, even though it's geniune.


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 11, 2014)

If anybody sends Chris clothes make sure to send him some that fit him well and do not make him look like a homeless tranny. Also I am shocked Chris has a 32 waist.  I currently have 33 waist and I look way thinner then Chris.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe we can get in touch with a local organization to set a "relief effort?" We provide the donations, someone local gets it and delivers it in person. But who does he trust at this point? Are there any Cville or Rville field agents that can do it?

Also my username is now really awkward...


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> A-Stump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I once met a guy who wore bread bags on his feet because the snow would soak his only pair of socks. He'd work hard collecting scrap for a few dollars a day. He died in a soup kitchen of a heart attack. I've seen desperation and Chris isn't it. He's just a sad little spoiled man who doesn't even turn decent after a disaster.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe they came across some girdles in a charity box.


----------



## Bobby Boulders (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't know if this has already been brought up, but since Chris linked a phone number/name to his insurance company's representative, isn't there a chance that someone would call the company and tell them to look at the house tour videos, thus effectively ruining the Chandler's chances of getting their money?

At some point, the insurance company is going to become "aware" of Christory, whether it's some weenfag calling them, or maybe a rep searching the address on the web.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

I Be Bobby Boulders said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has already been brought up, but since Chris linked a phone number/name to his insurance company's representative, couldn't someone call the company and tell them to look at the house tour videos, thus effectively ruining the Chandler's chances of getting their money?


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 11, 2014)

Solbrud said:
			
		

> My house burned down...      OH HEY POWDERPUFF GIRLS~
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/O4dvLrP.png


Those are not the Powerpuff Girls, they're abominations. Christ, how ugly.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Yeah, and when some random person calls him and says that he just won $700+ (like Null did), Chris probably wouldn't immediately believe it, even though it's geniune.


It's not a huge leap of logic for even Chris that someone would be cruel enough to troll him like that. No doubt people are driving the insurance company (or Chris himself) mad with the same types of claim. It's easy to blame him when you haven't been there... and how many of us have? I knew the people that helped me out in the same way and I still didn't trust them. Some random forum where I think everyone wants me dead or embarrassed tries to send me a bunch of money? That's getting a huge skepticism boost. It's not as black and white as everyone's making it out to be – any of this. He's complicated, this is a complicated situation, and it's not going to get less so any time soon.


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 11, 2014)

To be honest, I'm not judging Chris too harshly for rejecting the money. He's been tricked time and time again by us (well, by people he thinks are us). How is he supposed to know it isn't some prank? Yes, the people who have donated have done it out of goodwill, but when you're as paranoid as Chris, why should he believe that? People have pretended to do good things for OPL before. It's like the boy who cried wolf.

edit: oops, didn't see people discussing this on this exact page. My bad.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Jan 11, 2014)

I Be Bobby Boulders said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has already been brought up, but since Chris linked a phone number/name to his insurance company's representative, couldn't someone call the company and tell them to look at the house tour videos, thus effectively ruining the Chandler's chances of getting their money?



That sounds an awful lot like a trolling plan. Let the dice fall how they may. There's no reason to make their situation worse. Chris is contemptible and rude and selfish but we shouldn't actively worsen a bad situation.


----------



## Bobby Boulders (Jan 11, 2014)

LocalFireDept said:
			
		

> That sounds an awful lot like a trolling plan. Let the dice fall how they may. There's no reason to make their situation worse. Chris is contemptible and rude and selfish but we should actively worsen a bad situation.



Oh, I'm not suggesting/recommending anything. Given these circumstances, that'd just be cruel.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 11, 2014)

LocalFireDept said:
			
		

> I Be Bobby Boulders said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Butbutbutbut...it's such a clever and original idea!!M  8-)


----------



## Zim (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Batman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you. I don't blame him for just hanging up the phone when offered money from the forums. He's been tricked many, many...   MANY times when it comes to the twolls and money. I support the donations because they do most likely need it at this moment but I'm just not going to do it myself. Realisticly, this isn't going to matter so much because their lifestyle won't change and in a few years both of them will be back to the same patterns of self destruction. 

I actually believe this will make their relationship even worse because now Barb has even more leverage over him. "Chrisshun you can never leave mah side ever again! Remember thah fahr!". Not to mention the new place will become hoard 2.0 as long as Barb is alive.


----------



## Bobby Boulders (Jan 11, 2014)

Ja'mie said:
			
		

> Butbutbutbut...it's such a clever and original idea!!M  8-)



Yeesh, I wasn't even meaning it like that.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

I Be Bobby Boulders said:
			
		

> LocalFireDept said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no doubt it's going to happen though. The insurance company will get those videos.


----------



## qld (Jan 11, 2014)

NiggoFiggo said:
			
		

> 700 wing wangs? Plz for the love of god dont give him a gift card that he could spend on non helpful stuff. Like dont give him a walmart or target gift card cause he could easily buy video games and toys. Home depot,  lowes,  food lion,  kroger,  grocery stores that only sell food should be the general idea



Kroger sells dvds, books, and other non-essentials.  But nothing is stopping him from taking any of the gift cards to a "we buy gold," pawn shop or cash advance place and selling them at a (the donator's) loss.  What would he do with a Lowe's card?  It's not like they're going back into 14 BLC to do repairs when the weather warms up.  And don't forget, Chris knows how to list things on Craigslist, and they always like discounted gift cards there.


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 11, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that logic, you might as well say we should ignore poverty in our own country because there are starving kids in Africa. There's always someone who has it worse. Would the money be better spent elsewhere? Yeah, I won't deny that. Is Chris a jerk? Absolutely. But he still needs serious help, and I don't think shaming people who are trying to do that will get anyone anywhere.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

qld said:
			
		

> NiggoFiggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kroger, Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart = bad ideas. A generic grocery store would be a lot better. There's literally no way they themselves are doing the repairs, and if they get Walmart cards it'll just be used to restart the hoard to burn down the next place or the hotel.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> LocalFireDept said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My iPhone autocorrected it! It's all that damn dirty Apples fault!


----------



## DustyR (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chris would not believe you for a second. I think the items should be given to Barb, as she is the adult and decision maker. If Chris genuinely doesn't want it, I'm sure it can go to help Barb, who has been neglected and poorly cared for in that home by her well-meaning, but semi inept son.


----------



## Zim (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Kroger, Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart = bad ideas. A generic grocery store would be a lot better. There's literally no way they themselves are doing the repairs, and if they get Walmart cards it'll just be used to restart the hoard to burn down the next place or the hotel.



The only way I can see a donation of cwcki forums size not getting abused by the Chandlers is if it were given idirectly. Like if it was donated to a food bank or charity who would use it to buy things they might need and then give it to them. Redcross or a trusted church would be some ideas.


----------



## Pine Tar (Jan 11, 2014)

DustyR said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neither one of them could qualify as responsible. I'd just send to their insurance agent, because he's the Mann.


----------



## YouDorks (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm gonna send him this from holiday clearance:






>runs


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

DustyR said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barb would be even more irresponsible with the funds than Chris, because she is a hoarder. Hoarding is a psychological issue and it doesn't just go away because her hoard burned. She will want to restart another hoard as soon as possible. It's a legitimate speculation that she could actually attempt to restart one while still in the hotel. Giving it to her would not be wise. She would certainly accept but if she could spend it on anything aside from food, she would spend most/all of it on hoarding items.


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Jan 11, 2014)

fridgesrants said:
			
		

> If anybody sends Chris clothes make sure to send him some that fit him well and do not make him look like a homeless tranny. Also I am shocked Chris has a 32 waist.  I currently have 33 waist and I look way thinner then Chris.



Maybe he's talking about his inseam, not his waist.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Zim said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no doubt that sending it directly to either of them is a bad idea. I don't think that's the plan. Null asked what they wanted from it, not how they would like to receive the money itself. We know exactly what they would do with "free" money. Everyone is well aware.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Jan 11, 2014)

qld said:
			
		

> NiggoFiggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot kroger sell dvds and such, my main thing is I dont want the chandlers blowing the money. To those that donated I applaud you all cause your hearts in the right place, its just I dont want chris buying a PS4 or barb buying goodwill crap when they are in dire need. But I have faith in Null that he/she knows where to put the money where the chandlers cant blow it


----------



## TopCat (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a coupon for a free round of golf in the UK, not that it'd be of much use of course (no pun intended!)


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

fridgesrants said:
			
		

> If anybody sends Chris clothes make sure to send him some that fit him well *and do not make him look like a homeless tranny*. Also I am shocked Chris has a 32 waist.  I currently have 33 waist and I look way thinner then Chris.



How do you propose to not make a homeless tranny look like a homeless tranny?
Isn't your request kinda like saying "Send Ernest Borgnine clothes that make him look exactly like a young Claudia Schiffer"?


----------



## cahoots (Jan 11, 2014)

Good idea, he definitely needs a calendar for all the important meetings and events he goes to daily. And even though Chris _clearly_ is looking out for his own health, I don't see how donuts and sweetened ice tea could hurt. 

 :?

Its stuff like this that makes me wonder if Watermelon just ignores everything he's seen to the contrary just to placate Chris, or if he's just really that


----------



## qld (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> qld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This whole bit reminds me of people talking about welfare queens that get manicures, smoke, drink, drive fancy cars and so on...Chris and Barb are going to waste their money.  They're going to make buying decisions we perceive to be unwise while they live in what we perceive to be squalor...period.  There's no use in trying to be selective or limit what he can spend his or your money on.  You're not going to change their spending habits unless you institutionalize them.  
I'm not giving because he is sheltered at the moment.  Insurance is taking care of that.  They're not starving, there's a church, red cross, and probably a stipend from the insurance for daily expenses.  Insurance is probably going to start pumping some cash their way sooner rather than later for the simple fact they want to cut them off from the hotel.  Who said they were dirt poor and didn't get to the bank for a little spending money?  Who said there wasn't a little room on a credit card?  
You can buy him a q-sand or some Fanta from Kroger, but there will be nothing to stop him from buying vidya or legos with his own cash.  The more food and clothes you buy him, the more he can waste his own cash on things you object to.
But I do hope state farm cuts them a very nice check to replace/repair the house and compensates them fairly for the contents.   And I won't give a damn how they spend it as long as housing comes first.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

cahoots said:
			
		

> http://i41.tinypic.com/e0jwwi.png
> 
> Good idea, he definitely needs a calendar for all the important meetings and events he goes to daily. And even though Chris _clearly_ is looking out for his own health, I don't see how donuts and sweetened ice tea could hurt.
> 
> :?


If there was ever any doubt that Waterhead was just in it to improve his image and look like a good boy, that doubt has been thrown out the window. A calendar and Dunkin Donuts coupons? Yeah man you've spent a long fucking time giving Chris pep talks and the shit you can donate would match the lowest donors at this place but be worth half of those! Waterhead is fucking useless.


----------



## Bobby Boulders (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> There's no doubt it's going to happen though. The insurance company will get those videos.



That's going to suck majorly for them. One of my friends' mother was a compulsive hoarder, and her side of the family hated her. They wanted desperately for a local news affiliate to use her home in a bit where they would showcase hoarders' houses and clean them up. Before they knew it, the house went up in flames due to the mother dropping a lit cigarette on a throw pillow. Somehow, photographs taken by the rest of the family ended up in the hands of Allstate, and the mother ended up only being compensated for a stay at a hotel.


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> cahoots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Chris-esque capitalization is very suspicious.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

qld said:
			
		

> This whole bit reminds me of people talking about welfare queens that get manicures, smoke, drink, drive fancy cars and so on...Chris and Barb are going to waste their money.  They're going to make buying decisions we perceive to be unwise while they live in what we perceive to be squalor...period.  There's no use in trying to be selective or limit what he can spend his or your money on.  You're not going to change their spending habits unless you institutionalize them.
> I'm not giving because he is sheltered at the moment.  Insurance is taking care of that.  They're not starving, there's a church, red cross, and probably a stipend from the insurance for daily expenses.  Insurance is probably going to start pumping some cash their way sooner rather than later for the simple fact they want to cut them off from the hotel.  Who said they were dirt poor and didn't get to the bank for a little spending money?  Who said there wasn't a little room on a credit card?
> You can buy him a q-sand or some Fanta from Kroger, but there will be nothing to stop him from buying vidya or legos with his own cash.  The more food and clothes you buy him, the more he can waste his own cash on things you object to.
> But I do hope state farm cuts them a very nice check to replace/repair the house and compensates them fairly for the contents.   And I won't give a damn how they spend it as long as housing comes first.


This is fundamentally a charity operation. What they do with their social security money or miscellaneous funding is absolutely not up to us and no one is under the impression it should be. If they want to use our money to buy food (the only option they should have) and then use their social security to restart the hoard, that's fine. That's on them. As far as our donations are concerned though, nobody here wants that to go towards having the hoard back. It's our responsibility to make sure they receive this money in a way that won't ultimately cause them greater harm. Period.


----------



## YouDorks (Jan 11, 2014)

Get him a ton of Starbucks cards so he doesn't burn down the hotel trying to use the in-room Keurig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am I a terrible person because I still can't stop laughing at the fact that he burned his house down brewing coffee in the bathroom?


----------



## Solbrud (Jan 11, 2014)

Dale Cooper said:
			
		

> With that logic, you might as well say we should ignore poverty in our own country because there are starving kids in Africa. There's always someone who has it worse. Would the money be better spent elsewhere? Yeah, I won't deny that. Is Chris a jerk? Absolutely. But he still needs serious help, and I don't think shaming people who are trying to do that will get anyone anywhere.



I agree with  A-Stump. I work for a charity, and it is hard to get donations for good people, whose lives depend on it, will make effective use of it, and aren't victims of their own poor decisions. So when I see Chris getting donations it makes me wish it could be going to these other people. You may be donating to him because you simply happen to know his story, which makes me wish you could hear their stories as well.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

I Be Bobby Boulders said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no doubt that weens have already sent the house tours to the insurance company. It's not even worth being considered a hypothetical at this point, the odds are that it happened as soon as Kevin's information made it out there. I'm not in the *chan crowds anymore, but friends who are have pointed out that this has been big news on /b/ and random other boards on some *chans. There are a lot of people who want to do Chris harm and those people have the same information we do. The insurance company has those videos.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

cahoots said:
			
		

> http://i41.tinypic.com/e0jwwi.png
> 
> Good idea, he definitely needs a calendar for all the important meetings and events he goes to daily. And even though Chris _clearly_ is looking out for his own health, I don't see how donuts and sweetened ice tea could hurt.
> 
> ...



"Hey Chris, I'll regift you some shit I have lying around that I got for free and I don't need."


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Jan 11, 2014)

There's really nothing I can say that hasn't been said already. Wow...just ...that is indeed a super shitty way to start the new year. My heart definitely goes out because that's something I wouldn't even wish upon my worst enemy.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

YouDorks said:
			
		

> Get him a ton of Starbucks cards so he doesn't burn down the hotel trying to use the in-room Keurig. http://www.afana.com/drupal5/modules/sm ... batman.gif
> 
> Am I a terrible person because I still can't stop laughing at the fact that he burned his house down brewing coffee in the bathroom?



The Dunkin Donuts coupons from Waterhead will help Chris resume the coffee enema habit. So those will come in handy.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Solbrud said:
			
		

> Dale Cooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a lot of people with really shitty stories. I was kicked out of my house for 4 months last year solely for being LGBT. I had no one to go to. There were no social services that would deal with people like me. There were no charities in the area I could appeal to. I was totally alone and on my own because of something I have no control over. I'm not bitter about Chris getting help where I didn't. I'm not better than him. I didn't deserve it more. I had bad luck, just like him, and we are both victims of circumstance. If anything, other people who have been in these situations should understand how much it sucks and be hopeful for him.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> cahoots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Sorry your house burnt down. Here's a calender and some Dunkin Donuts coupons"

There are situations where giving certain gifts is more insulting than giving nothing. This is one of them. I think he literally just glanced at shit laying on his desk.


----------



## cahoots (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> There is no doubt that weens have already sent the house tours to the insurance company. It's not even worth being considered a hypothetical at this point, the odds are that it happened as soon as Kevin's information made it out there. I'm not in the *chan crowds anymore, but friends who are have pointed out that this has been big news on /b/ and random other boards on some *chans. There are a lot of people who want to do Chris harm and those people have the same information we do. The insurance company has those videos.



They've definitely been contacted already. Encyclopedia Dramatica has been covering it a lot and sharing his updates as well. He basically gave out the number for anyone with a phone to call and fuck up his life.

I genuinely wish they didn't, but as the saying goes, "weeners are gonna ween".


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

BatmanVSTonyDanza said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No joke, if I were in Chris's position and saw someone saying that to me, I would tell them to get fucked. Some friend you are, Waterhead!


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2014)

Great, now he's toying with the idea of using Kickstarter. Probably plan B, for when their *brilliant* plan of suing Keurig doesn't work out. Every dollar they get from charity will go into rebuilding the hoard and restocking his vidya games. I think most people here know this, but I'm worried about other potential donaters who don't know how bad Chris and   are with money. If they are foolish enough not to change any of their bad habits after this tragedy, then they should at least have to spend their own (government) money to rebuild their respective hoards.

Also, they say you can't piss on hospitality, but Chris goes a step beyond that, he turns around a drops a pair of  right on the table. To those still helping him out, you're far kinder and forgiving people than me. I just can't, in good conscience, help people who clearly don't want to help themselves. (and react in "that" way to the help they do get)


----------



## qld (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> qld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's what the state says when they make the monthly food stamp deposits.  Some of the people really need the stamps, then others think that since their meals are paid for, it's an opportunity to buy drugs, drink and cigs with what little cash they have.  If you donate, fine, but don't deceive yourself about what gift cards or cash will enable them to do overall.


----------



## Solbrud (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> There are a lot of people with really shitty stories. I was kicked out of my house for 4 months last year solely for being LGBT. I had no one to go to. There were no social services that would deal with people like me. There were no charities in the area I could appeal to. I was totally alone and on my own because of something I have no control over. I'm not bitter about Chris getting help where I didn't. I'm not better than him. I didn't deserve it more. I had bad luck, just like him, and we are both victims of circumstance. If anything, other people who have been in these situations should understand how much it sucks and be hopeful for him.



All that anyone is saying is that these things exist on a spectrum, and that Chris is on the side that makes donations less favorable. It is not as simple as to be binary


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

qld said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This situation isn't comparable to the state or its demands for welfare. Yeah, a lot of people abuse that system, but it has no relevance here. I don't know how gift cards work but when someone else buys them for you, you can't usually request cash back for them. For a lot of places, you get them as is and have to spend them as such. Technically, the Chandlers can abuse this too: by taking our money for food and using their social security on rebuilding the hoard. That's not on us, though.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 11, 2014)

Zim said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats how pimps work, i mean im not saying its a bad idea, im just pointing out that this is how pimps work


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 11, 2014)

YouDorks said:
			
		

> Get him a ton of Starbucks cards so he doesn't burn down the hotel trying to use the in-room Keurig. http://www.afana.com/drupal5/modules/sm ... batman.gif
> 
> Am I a terrible person because I still can't stop laughing at the fact that he burned his house down brewing coffee in the bathroom?



Yes.


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 11, 2014)

Well you have to hand it to Chris, for once he actually did make something from the ground up (a fire in this case).


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Solbrud said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris is a total moron, a slave to a 70 year old nearly immobile woman, who in all likelihood just lost his house. Regardless of what kind of person is, how the fire started, or any of this stuff, they aren't really on the side of the spectrum that makes donations less favorable. He is a gigantic child with a controlling and elderly mother who is a widow. These are basically the people charity was made for. They are totally useless and basically unable to fend for themselves. No doubt there are people who need it "more", there are kids with cancer and starving African children, but this is what's in front of us and they need help. These are not oil magnates we're talking about. This is a manchild and an old widow. These are absolutely _not_ capable people at all.


----------



## qld (Jan 11, 2014)

[/quote]
This is fundamentally a charity operation. What they do with their social security money or miscellaneous funding is absolutely not up to us and no one is under the impression it should be. If they want to use our money to buy food (the only option they should have) and then use their social security to restart the hoard, that's fine. That's on them. As far as our donations are concerned though, nobody here wants that to go towards having the hoard back. It's our responsibility to make sure they receive this money in a way that won't ultimately cause them greater harm. Period.[/quote]

I think that's what the state says when they make the monthly food stamp deposits.  Some of the people really need the stamps, then others think that since their meals are paid for, it's an opportunity to buy drugs, drink and cigs with what little cash they have.  If you donate, fine, but don't deceive yourself about what gift cards or cash will enable them to do overall.[/quote]
This situation isn't comparable to the state or its demands for welfare. Yeah, a lot of people abuse that system, but it has no relevance here. I don't know how gift cards work but when someone else buys them for you, you can't usually request cash back for them. For a lot of places, you get them as is and have to spend them as such. Technically, the Chandlers can abuse this too: by taking our money for food and using their social security on rebuilding the hoard. That's not on us, though.[/quote]

No cash back for gift cards, but you can sell them on Craigslist or elsewhere at a discount.  Lately these payday advance loansharks have gotten into the game and will also buy gift cards at less than face value, then resell them somewhere in between.
I believe this situation is _exactly the same as welfare.  You have a group of people wanting to make sure someone in need has shelter and food, but you are concerned your charity may be wasted.  So you start trying to figure out how to provide the charity with restrictions.  Sorta like an EBT card that you can't use to buy liquor or tobacco...or makeup or vidya.  So someone thinks hey, Grocery store gift card!  Then I say okay, but the grocery sells dvds and lots of other crap now, not just food.  Then I point out Chris (or anyone) would have several venues in which to sell his gift cards for cash, just like a welfare queen selling hers at 50 cents on the dollar.  
I'm just being realistic, no one here has provided a method for donating that couldn't ultimately be converted to cash by Chris._


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 11, 2014)

Iamthatis said:
			
		

> YouDorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobby Boulders (Jan 11, 2014)

I *really* hope this doesn't go to Kickstarter. Believe me, I truly wish nothing but positive things for the Chandlers, especially after this, but if this is brought to a wider audience, who knows what'll happen? I'm just hoping that if he ends up picking some online charity site to get funds, he won't end up in the same vein as Anita Sarkeesian, where he and Barb accumulate tens of thousands of dollars, and end up blowing it all, all because people get sucked into the dynamic of a lonely, depressed widow and her autistic son losing everything.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

qld said:
			
		

> I'm just being realistic, no one here has provided a method for donating that couldn't ultimately be converted to cash by Chris.


Except for the fact that he isn't that smart. This is the guy that wants $1,000 for a few boxes of 10 year old bad DVD porn.


----------



## boixosnois (Jan 11, 2014)

I would totally donate if he sets up a Kickstarter...only if he promises to make a brand-new Sonichu issue   
Which will never happen...


----------



## qld (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> qld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also why he would think 50 cents on the dollar for grocery store gift cards would be a great deal, if it enabled him to buy more vidya.
Really, I'm not against anyone giving to him, I'd just give him the cash and let the chips fall where they may.  I'd just skip the part in the middle where you think you're preventing them from buying crap and making Hoard II.
Besides, you never know if he may find himself in a legitimate situation where he would need the cash for a future electric bill and grocery gift cards aren't cutting it, and some loanshark profits from the situation.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

crimsonarenz said:
			
		

> I would totally donate if he sets up a Kickstarter...only if he promises to make a brand-new Sonichu issue
> Which will never happen...


There's already a donation fund if you're so inclined: viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3264

I'm betting he lost all his Sonichu shit in the fire, unfortunately for Sonichu fans.


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 11, 2014)

crimsonarenz said:
			
		

> I would totally donate if he sets up a Kickstarter...only if he promises to make a brand-new Sonichu issue
> Which will never happen...


It's unfortunate because I was really looking forward to the evil Nnam Nivek burning down the mayor's office and refusing to pay enough for it to be rebuilt.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 11, 2014)

crimsonarenz said:
			
		

> I would totally donate if he sets up a Kickstarter...only if he promises to make a brand-new Sonichu issue
> Which will never happen...



Donating money so he will make another sonichu issue? where have i heard that before?
Anyway, if you want to donate, i think that null made a thread dedicated to it.


----------



## BIG DADDY (Jan 11, 2014)

I think it's great people are donating to help Chris. I'm not going to myself, at least not at this point, but it's not because I think he doesn't deserve it or is a bad person or that the money will be squandered - I just wanted to weigh in and say that I think it's a really good thing that you guys who are donating are doing. It's not like Chris uses video games to eschew a potentially great social life, or neglect a wife or children. He doesn't have a lot going for him, so if he does use the money to buy more of them, I personally wouldn't care. Most people need distractions from how sucky reality is or how empty they are all the time, so Chris might as well have them too. It's not like he's going to derive any real happiness from them.


----------



## Zim (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Chris is a total moron, a slave to a 70 year old nearly immobile woman, who in all likelihood just lost his house. Regardless of what kind of person is, how the fire started, or any of this stuff, they aren't really on the side of the spectrum that makes donations less favorable. He is a gigantic child with a controlling and elderly mother who is a widow. These are basically the people charity was made for. They are totally useless and basically unable to fend for themselves. No doubt there are people who need it "more", there are kids with cancer and starving African children, but this is what's in front of us and they need help. These are not oil magnates we're talking about. This is a manchild and an old widow. These are absolutely _not_ capable people at all.



I think it really all boils down to no matter how or who you donate to you do so at your own risk. That's true for any charity. Null's a good guy and will do his best to get Chris practical things.

Burning Love, you're a real stand up guy.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

qld said:
			
		

> Also why he would think 50 cents on the dollar for grocery store gift cards would be a great deal, if it enabled him to buy more vidya.
> Really, I'm not against anyone giving to him, I'd just give him the cash and let the chips fall where they may.  I'd just skip the part in the middle where you think you're preventing them from buying crap and making Hoard II.
> Besides, you never know if he may find himself in a legitimate situation where he would need the cash for a future electric bill and grocery gift cards aren't cutting it, and some loanshark profits from the situation.


I think it's important for us to at least try being a moderating influence. That's just what I think about it. They are obviously not very good at controlling their money. Any cash we spent would quickly be spent on useless things, and I don't really think that's up for debate. Barb is almost assuredly having or about to have some kind of hoarder withdrawals. I know how they work. My grandma was one and she was about Barb's age. You take away their shit, they will freak out and kick it into overdrive. So I say we try to moderate, and if we are unsuccessful, that's okay too. That's on them too, but at least we tried.



			
				Zim said:
			
		

> Burning Love, you're a real stand up guy.


Girl, but thanks.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 11, 2014)

Zim said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, this basically. If you want to do something good and donate money, but not only that, but you also want to donate that money to chris specifically and not any other person that needs it as well, do it under your own risk, just don't expect that: A) he will be gratful for it B)He will change because of that C)Not even expect him to use that money for something useful, and of course, D)You're not better than anybody else here just because you gave him money (i say this because from all the new users that registered here because of the incident at chris's house, a lot very few of them are white knights).


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jan 11, 2014)

This whole thread has made me evaluate my bedroom and look for fire hazards. My bedroom is kind of a mess right now.


----------



## Bobby Boulders (Jan 11, 2014)

Can't there be a "relief fund" that his church can operate? They could buy food/clothes *for* them?


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Yep, this basically. If you want to do something good and donate money, but not only that, but you also want to donate that money to chris specifically and not any other person that needs it as well, do it under your own risk, just don't expect that: A) he will be gratful for it B)He will change because of that C)Not even expect him to use that money for something useful, and of course, D)You're not better than anybody else here just because you gave him money (i say this because from all the new users that registered here because of the incident at chris's house, a lot of them are white knights).


I agree with your points but D) is kind of curious because I don't believe I've seen anybody try to say they were awesome for donating or that other people are bad for not. The general attitude seems to be donate if you want, if you don't that's okay too. (Also a fair number of the new members have been more A-Loggy than white knight, imo. Some new people have said really fucking dickish things.)


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 11, 2014)

With that logic, you might as well say we should ignore poverty in our own country because there are starving kids in Africa. There's always someone who has it worse. Would the money be better spent elsewhere? Yeah, I won't deny that. Is Chris a jerk? Absolutely. But he still needs serious help, and I don't think shaming people who are trying to do that will get anyone anywhere.[/quote][/quote]

With that logic far more many people need aid than Chris does. In the US. Yes. There's a difference between 'in between homes' and 'absolutely fucking destitute, having to survive on scraps and sleeping under bridges and doorways'. Guess which Chris is?


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 11, 2014)

All I'll say on it is that there are far more worthy and deserving recipients of charity than the Chandlers.  Their problems are entirely of their own making.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> FemboiBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, i saw two or three guys that were ranting against users that didn't wanted to donate money because they wanted to donate money... but yeah, a lot of them were a-loggy (seriously, do they even read the rules?) but just a very few of them were white knights... i have to fix that.


----------



## libertyoftheaether (Jan 11, 2014)

I really hope that Chris doesn't waste the money that will be donated to him. Even he has to realise that now isn't the time to be buying toys and video games.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 11, 2014)

libertyoftheaether said:
			
		

> I really hope that Chris doesn't waste the money that will be donated to him.



He will. 



			
				libertyoftheaether said:
			
		

> Even he has to realise that now isn't the time to be buying toys and video games.



He doesn't.


----------



## Donald Duck (Jan 11, 2014)

OPL said:
			
		

> ... they may send all collected and acceptable item(s) to *Kevin Mann*'s office in Charlottesville...





			
				OPL said:
			
		

> ... but in the meantime, *Kevin is the Mann* at State Farm to send all donations directly to...



Sorry to sperg, but... son of a bitch did he have to stick a stupid joke like that in his plea for charity?!


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

Donald Duck said:
			
		

> OPL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes because he retarded


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 11, 2014)

Donald Duck said:
			
		

> OPL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, he maybe is trying to see the things with a good face, is one of the few things that he can do right now (kew words being "right now").


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 11, 2014)

Donald Duck said:
			
		

> OPL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be honest, do you really want it any other way?


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 11, 2014)

If you want to donate to Chris, donate. If you feel the money would be better spent on something/someone more in need, donate to them. If you don't want to donate at all, don't donate. But don't shame someone else for wanting to/not wanting to donate. Its their own personal choice. You may disagree with it, but its not your decision to make.

And yes, Chris may not act greatful. He may tell those that donate to piss off. But you know what? *The point of donating is not to be thanked by the person you donated to. *You donate because you want to help a person going through a hard time or less fortunate than you.


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 11, 2014)

SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> But don't shame someone else for wanting to/not wanting to donate. Its their own personal choice. You may disagree with it, but its not your decision to make.


Sorry, but I think a lot of us would rather not other people help to enable Chris' poor behavior.  It's the same reason you wouldn't want people to donate to a charity known to commit fraud.  And some people here don't seem to be fully aware how likely their money will go to waste, which they ought to be before donating.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 11, 2014)

SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> If you want to donate to Chris, donate. If you feel the money would be better spent on something/someone more in need, donate to them. If you don't want to donate at all, don't donate. But don't shame someone else for wanting to/not wanting to donate. Its their own personal choice. You may disagree with it, but its not your decision to make.
> 
> And yes, Chris may not act greatful. He may tell those that donate to piss off. But you know what? *The point of donating is not to be thanked by the person you donated to. *You donate because you want to help a person going through a hard time or less fortunate than you.



A forum is for public discussion. Just because an opinion is against the grain doesn't grant the topic immunity from discussion.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Tubular Monkey said:
			
		

> libertyoftheaether said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How 'bout some spoiler warnings!


----------



## ___ (Jan 11, 2014)

Tubular Monkey said:
			
		

> All I'll say on it is that there are far more worthy and deserving recipients of charity than the Chandlers.  Their problems are entirely of their own making.



like a family in the same situation, but without insurance.


----------



## Zim (Jan 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Zim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it hasn't been a successful day on a message board untill I've messed up someones gender!   8-) 



			
				SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> And yes, Chris may not act greatful. He may tell those that donate to piss off. But you know what? *The point of donating is not to be thanked by the person you donated to. *You donate because you want to help a person going through a hard time or less fortunate than you.



Excellent point there.
Come to think of it, it might be better to try to not let him know where this stuff is coming from. I say "try" because I'm sure he'll find out but it might be better if he didn't 100% know it was from here.


----------



## Thetan (Jan 11, 2014)

If the house is declared totally uninhabitable and too far gone to rebuild,  I can't help but wonder if Chris will try to persuade Barb to take whatever settlement they get and use it to find a new place in or near Midlothian. He's always wanted to go back there. He may see this as an opportunity.


----------



## YouDorks (Jan 11, 2014)

I wanna send Chris a copy of Atlas Shrugged because fuck charity.

He'd probably fall in love with it if he had the attention span to read something longer and only slightly more intelligent than RL Stine.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Zim said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It happens, yo.



			
				YouDorks said:
			
		

> I wanna send Chris a copy of Atlas Shrugged because fuck charity.
> 
> He'd probably fall in love with it if he had the attention span to read something longer and only slightly more intelligent than RL Stine.


Well aren't you cool? I think associating the word "intelligent" with anything Ayn Rand is totally derp.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

YouDorks said:
			
		

> I wanna send Chris a copy of Atlas Shrugged because fuck charity.
> 
> He'd probably fall in love with it if he had the attention span to read something longer and only slightly more intelligent than RL Stine.




Sign it "from batman"


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 11, 2014)

The Level Up King said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I think a lot of us would rather not other people help to enable Chris' poor behavior.  It's the same reason you wouldn't want people to donate to a charity known to commit fraud.  And some people here don't seem to be fully aware how likely their money will go to waste, which they ought to be before donating.



How is "donating money because his house burned down" encouraging poor behavior? 




			
				A-Stump said:
			
		

> A forum is for public discussion. Just because an opinion is against the grain doesn't grant the topic immunity from discussion.



I'm not saying it can't be discussed. I'm saying don't shame someone for wanting to try and help/not wanting to help. 

Yes, Chris would more than likely spend the money on games given the choice. But if people want to donate, let them. I'm sure most people that visit the forum are more than enough aware of who Chris is and what he would do with the money. If they still want to donate, why argue with them for doing it? Its their money, its their choice.


----------



## fenny (Jan 11, 2014)

Does anyone else wonder that Chris being so quick to blame the coffee maker means that maybe he had seen it spark before and kept it plugged in anyway?


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, he did leave a coffee machine plugged into the bathroom outlet. I bet water was sloshed all over the place. Bath tissue was probably crumpled into corners. Towels. Dirty clothes. The equivalent would be me setting the house on fire after falling asleep while smoking a cigarette.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

fenny said:
			
		

> Does anyone else wonder that Chris being so quick to blame the coffee maker means that maybe he had seen it spark before and kept it plugged in anyway?




No


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm five pages behind so it's possible I'm stating something that has already been said, but I really don't see Chris' list of things to get him and his mom as him being greedy?

I mean, look.  If you're going to donate something to someone, you want for it to be something useful to them.  How are you going to know what's going to be useful to them if they don't specify exactly what it is they need?

Chris is telling people which stores and restaurants are most easily accessible to them, and thus gift cards to those particular stores would be the most helpful.  The "last choices" bit I interpret as him saying "please only send McD or BK cards if you really must, we don't want to subsist solely on fast food."  He's specifying the sizes and styles of clothes that fit their bodies (indeed, "no ride-highs" may be him explaining that pants those shape don't fit him or his mother; he's not necessarily being spoiled and picky).

Just because someone is needy doesn't mean you can just give them any old shit.  My family bought Christmas food and gifts for a local family in need this past holiday season; they specifically requested a black Barbie doll for their daughter.  Is it considered being greedy that they asked for a black doll instead of leaving it up to us to choose the skin color?


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> I'm five pages behind so it's possible I'm stating something that has already been said, but I really don't see Chris' list of things to get him and his mom as him being greedy?
> 
> I mean, look.  If you're going to donate something to someone, you want for it to be something useful to them.  How are you going to know what's going to be useful to them if they don't specify exactly what it is they need?
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you. He's not asking for vidya or gift cards to 5 star restaurants. He's specifying what he and his mother need. It wouldn't be helpful if people sent him clothes that didn't fit him.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 11, 2014)

Thetan said:
			
		

> If the house is declared totally uninhabitable and too far gone to rebuild,  I can't help but wonder if Chris will try to persuade Barb to take whatever settlement they get and use it to find a new place in or near Midlothian. He's always wanted to go back there. He may see this as an opportunity.


That was because of MHS, no?


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Thetan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he probably wouldn't want to go back. He would probably want to stay in Ruckersville just because that's "home" to him.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jan 11, 2014)

Thetan said:
			
		

> If the house is declared totally uninhabitable and too far gone to rebuild,  I can't help but wonder if Chris will try to persuade Barb to take whatever settlement they get and use it to find a new place in or near Midlothian. He's always wanted to go back there. He may see this as an opportunity.



Good shout, I wouldn't be surprised.

Personally, I prefer a scenario that involves Anna getting a new neighbour.....


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jan 11, 2014)

Dale Cooper said:
			
		

> Himawari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was reasonable stuff. I wrote off the fast food stuff because that's just the norm for them. He didn't put any emphasis on the Walmart or Target gift cards which would be the easiest to buy useless crap with so he's not actively gunning for replacement vidya. He didn't even go into a rant blaming anyone.

A+++ would read again. Sounded like a person with real priorities.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 11, 2014)

BatmanVSTonyDanza said:
			
		

> "Sorry your house burnt down. Here's a calender and some Dunkin Donuts coupons"
> 
> There are situations where giving certain gifts is more insulting than giving nothing. This is one of them. I think he literally just glanced at shit laying on his desk.



If Waterhead wanted to be more monstrous douche, he could've offered him a gym membership and a stack of Employment Weekly.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> .  Is it considered being greedy that they asked for a black doll instead of leaving it up to us to choose the skin color?



I would like a G.I joe of pure white aryan bloodline, no niggo or spud sucking mick doll, please - A family in need.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> BatmanVSTonyDanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's try not to drive Waterhead into suicide and make this a double tragedy. Someone out there loves him too. That poor, poor, poor person.


----------



## Thetan (Jan 11, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Thetan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, his bitching about having to move back to Ruckersville after he finished high school is pretty well documented. Also, it's apparent that he's still obsessed with Manchester High, given the fairly recent Lego High School video. He associates Midlothian with a much happier period in his life, so it wouldn't surprise me if he would try to move back there, if the right circumstances presented themselves. I believe that one of his relatives, Dr. David Chandler, the optometrist, lives near Midlothian in Richmond, so he'd have some family nearby as well.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jan 11, 2014)

Chris should move next to me in Denver. I want to see Facebook posts of him ranting about the horrors of everyone smoking dank nonstop in public.


----------



## Doge (Jan 11, 2014)

It took me a long time to get through this whole thread. I don't really mind Chris listing out what donations would help him and Barb out the best. While you can stretch a 20 dollar gift card to McDonalds a very long way (much longer than IHOP or another restaurant), it's not really a good way to subsist. Something hot and somewhat fresh is amazingly comforting after a disaster (Waffle House, for example, bases its business around this). 

What does stick out for me is how Waterhead tried to make a big to do about donating Chris some useless shit he didn't want. Aside from the outburst at Keurig, which I think is more a mix of shock and Chris having the mental maturity of a child, I think he's been handling this decently. Honestly, if my house burned down, I'd probably dive into my 3DS or something for a little while between doing stuff that is necessary to get my life back together. I wouldn't be too hard on him about de-stressing a little.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> And yes, Chris may not act greatful. He may tell those that donate to piss off. But you know what? *The point of donating is not to be thanked by the person you donated to. *You donate because you want to help a person going through a hard time or less fortunate than you.


I'm gonna toss in a Bible verse I've been referencing a lot these past two days, because it's one of my favorites and one I like to live by and is pretty relevant.


			
				Matthew 6:1-4 said:
			
		

> Beware of practicing your righteousness before other people in order to be seen by them, for then you will have no reward from your Father who is in heaven.
> 
> Thus, when you give to the needy, sound no trumpet before you, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, that they may be praised by others. Truly, I say to you, they have received their reward. But when you give to the needy, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, so that your giving may be in secret. And your Father who sees in secret will reward you.


I don't care if you guys believe in a God that will recognize your good deeds or not, that bullshit doesn't matter.  The point is don't give to the needy just for recognition and inflation of your ego, do it because you feel it's the right thing to do.  (And if you don't feel it's the right thing to do and refrain from donating by that logic, that's fine too.)


----------



## littlebiscuits (Jan 11, 2014)

Waterhead is the least helpful person I've ever seen or heard of. It's hilarious.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 11, 2014)

Tubular Monkey said:
			
		

> All I'll say on it is that there are far more worthy and deserving recipients of charity than the Chandlers.  Their problems are entirely of their own making.



Agreed. I don't think it's   ing to want the Chandlers to face the consequences of their own actions. Chris has gotten away with far too much for far too long, and when he gets away with it it only reinforces his view that he's better than everyone else. It's time for that to stop.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Doge said:
			
		

> What does stick out for me is how Waterhead tried to make a big to do about donating Chris some useless shit he didn't want. Aside from the outburst at Keurig, which I think is more a mix of shock and Chris having the mental maturity of a child, I think he's been handling this decently. Honestly, if my house burned down, I'd probably dive into my 3DS or something for a little while between doing stuff that is necessary to get my life back together. I wouldn't be too hard on him about de-stressing a little.


I think Waterhead fits Himawari's Bible quote in this case. He wanted to look special but ended up looking like a dick.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 11, 2014)

Kyoosand said:
			
		

> Tubular Monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris didn't burn down the house. Barb is more to blame in this case than Chris. Also, their house is badly burned, it doesn't sound like they got away with shit. Plus, weens have made sure the insurance company sees the house tour... that's the ultimate sign they really might not get away with anything. They might be about to lose everything regardless of what we do or don't do. No need to rub salt into their wounds. It sucks losing your stuff.


----------



## TheWhitestKnight (Jan 11, 2014)

Doge said:
			
		

> shock



heh


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 12, 2014)

Thetan said:
			
		

> If the house is declared totally uninhabitable and too far gone to rebuild,  I can't help but wonder if Chris will try to persuade Barb to take whatever settlement they get and use it to find a new place in or near Midlothian. He's always wanted to go back there. He may see this as an opportunity.



That was when he was still under the delusion that his high school gal-pals really did like him and loved to have him around. I think he hates that place now just as much as he loathes Ruckersville.


----------



## Burning Love (Jan 12, 2014)

Kyoosand said:
			
		

> Thetan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There really is no place that is going to make unhappy people better. I moved from the south to New York and still hate myself and everyone around me. Chris likely thinks Ruckersville is preventing him from getting laid, so he moves to some bigger town with Barb (hypothetically) and hates that one too because of the infinitely high boyfriend factor. That's how this shit works, don'tcha know?


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Kickstarter is not a Charity.*



			
				FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> crimsonarenz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you miss the point.
If I were to donate, I wouldn't do so to fund Chris and Snorlax's lifestyle.
I would only donate to get new issues of Sonichu.

I would be a Patron of The Arts. Not a wet nurse to grasping ingrates.

Monkeyboy must provide Lord Custos with Lulz, or I put no bread on his table.
Those are my terms. Those are the only terms. Chris has nothing to negotiate with so...ironically...there will be NO HAGGLING. No Sonichu, no supper.

It is about time Chris understood _reciprocity_ and _quid pro quo_. The free ride is over. If Chris wants something, he must *work* for it....*earn* it...*sacrifice* for it.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, folks.  Mod time.

Look, some folks like Chris, some don't.  Some look at the Chandlers as human beings, yet others look at them like the puppets from _Critters_, only not as affable.  Regardless if you feel that they should be helped or pushed in front of a combine harvester, lets please remember to keep things civil between each other.  Disagreement is fine, outright insults are not.  Thanks.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 12, 2014)

YouDorks said:
			
		

> I wanna send Chris a copy of Atlas Shrugged because fuck charity.


Oh, lovely....just what a self-absorbed, socipathic douchebag needs.....a book that justifies his self-absorbed, socipathic douchebag mentality.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 12, 2014)

LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> YouDorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Hmm yeah, I'm dem dere Atlas and dem twolls is da parasites hmm yeah.   hmm yeah whens dat tugboat comin in hmm yeah..."


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jan 12, 2014)

LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> YouDorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pictures (of boobs*), no chance.

*Boobs of a different variety, maybe ZING


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone know if Chris managed to get his own meds out of the house? I know he said he got his mom's meds out, but he has his own too and those weren't mentioned. 

As for the dogs and cat, I don't know if they would have found a hotel that would let them have them but they definitely could have left them with that kind neighbor that let them spend some time at their house.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

4Macie said:
			
		

> Anyone know if Chris managed to get his own meds out of the house? I know he said he got his mom's meds out, but he has his own too and those weren't mentioned.
> 
> As for the dogs and cat, I don't know if they would have found a hotel that would let them have them but they definitely could have left them with that kind neighbor that let them spend some time at their house.




Let's hope the animals stay far away from Chris and Barb.


----------



## ianbrandonsomething (Jan 12, 2014)

This just in: The weird painting seen inside the house approximately 20 seconds into the news footage is a Cell portrait he drew and coloured at an anime convention.


----------



## Jin (Jan 12, 2014)

4Macie said:
			
		

> As for the dogs and cat, I don't know if they would have found a hotel that would let them have them but they definitely could have left them with that kind neighbor that let them spend some time at their house.



I hope wherever they ended up, the temporary caretakers can quickly house break them. Godbear knows that Chris and   will be far too lazy to keep them housebroken, WALKING DOGS IS STRESSFUL!!   But who knows, maybe their new place will have a yard with a fence or something. Granted, Chris will never pick up the droppings, but at least it would be outside the house. 

Speaking of piles of shit, I wonder what Anna is up to.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jan 12, 2014)

After much...well some thought I have decided not to donate.

I feel that giving money to Chris and Barb would be a waste and it would help enable their personal issues. Normally I would chip in for any other family in trouble but the Chandlers I don't think would use the funds towards rebuilding their lives, just waste it on junk and vidya. So instead I donated 50 bucks in Chris name to my local Food Bank charity.

Not that I have a problem with Null's drive I just believe that charity should go towards those who would use it to improve their lives and I fully expect any funds given to the Chandlers to be squandered away.

just my 2 cents!


----------



## qld (Jan 12, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> 4Macie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trip Advisor says there are several (13?) Charlottesville hotels that are pet friendly.


----------



## ianbrandonsomething (Jan 12, 2014)

Sweet and Savoury said:
			
		

> After much...well some thought I have decided not to donate.
> 
> I feel that giving money to Chris and Barb would be a waste and it would help enable their personal issues. Normally I would chip in for any other family in trouble but the Chandlers I don't think would use the funds towards rebuilding their lives, just waste it on junk and vidya. So instead I donated 50 bucks in Chris name to my local Food Bank charity.
> 
> ...



This. And plus, I'm poor as shit


----------



## Himawari (Jan 12, 2014)

ianbrandonsomething said:
			
		

> This just in: The weird painting seen inside the house approximately 20 seconds into the news footage is a Cell portrait he drew and coloured at an anime convention.


The way I interpreted that post is that it wasn't a drawing of Cell the DBZ character, but a drawing of some indeterminate subject done on an animation cel (note that he said it was plastic).

He just wrote it as "Cell" with a capital C because he's 

Though for all we know it COULD be a cel of Cell...


----------



## dogprince (Jan 12, 2014)

LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> YouDorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like he'd ever manage to read it.


----------



## Doge (Jan 12, 2014)

Henry Bemis said:
			
		

> LordCustos3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is Christian Chandler?


----------



## trip2themoon (Jan 12, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Kyoosand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weens didn't record the video and upload it in the first place. If the insurance company's loss adjuster politely tells the Chandlers to piss off then that's all on Chris.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 12, 2014)

trip2themoon said:
			
		

> Weens didn't record the video and upload it in the first place. If the insurance company's loss adjuster politely tells the Chandlers to piss off then that's all on Chris.


I disagree. I don't think it's all on Chris. The hoard existing, Chris posting it on the internet, and weens making State Farm aware of the video constitutes a chain of responsibility that Chris is certainly part of, but definitely not alone in.

The bottom line there is that no, the weens didn't cause the hoard or make the video, but if Barb gets denied on an insurance claim then they certainly helped make that happen, which was a pretty shitty thing to do.


----------



## Horde Prime (Jan 12, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> trip2themoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"What you just did is stick a knife in our back and kill us!"


----------



## c-no (Jan 12, 2014)

Horde Prime said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can go to Chris (for the video) and/or Barb (since the hoard was hers).


----------



## trip2themoon (Jan 12, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> trip2themoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chris recorded the video and put it on the internet. The prosecution rests.


----------



## TheWhitestKnight (Jan 12, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> Horde Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sounds like someone's going to inspect the house, video or not.


----------



## cans.wav (Jan 12, 2014)

This thread is a mix a feeling for Chris and A-Logging


----------



## trip2themoon (Jan 12, 2014)

The_Doctor said:
			
		

> This thread is a mix a feeling for Chris and A-Logging




I felt bad for him until he started to blaming others for his (rather monumental) fuck up. Who the hell plugs appliances in to bathroom sockets? Shavers and toothbrushes don't count because they are designed for bathroom sockets.


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 12, 2014)

trip2themoon said:
			
		

> The_Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think this guy's been around long enough to know what actual A-Logging is (even though I'm not sure his post was directed towards you, no actual A-Logging has been going on in this thread).  Chris and Barbara are definitely responsible and calling them out on it is not A-Logging.

And The_Doctor, .


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 12, 2014)

Call every comment that isn't sympathy for Chris A-Logging

'KAY MAN!


----------



## YouDorks (Jan 12, 2014)

Doge said:
			
		

> Who is Christian Chandler?



---
_
  "For twelve years, y’all have been asking: Who is Chris Chandler? This is Chris Chandler speaking. I am da JERK who loves his life. I am da JERK who does not sacrifice his love or his values. I am da JERK who has deprived y’all of victims and thus has destroyed your world, and if y’all wish to know why y’all are perishing - y’all who dread knowledge - I am da JERK who will now tell y’all." Da chief engineer was da only one able to move; he ran to a television set and struggled frantically with its dials. But da screen remained empty; da speaker had not chosen to be seen. Only his voice filled da airways of da country - of da world, thought da chief engineer - sounding as if he were speaking here, in this room, not to a group, but to one JERK; it was not da tone of addressing a meeting, but da tone of addressing a mind.

    "Y’all have heard it said that this is an age of moral crisis. Y’all have said it yourself, half in fear, half in hope that da words had no meaning. Y’all have cried that JERK's sins are destroying da world and y’all have cursed human nature for its unwillingness to practice da virtues y’all demanded. Since virtue, to y’all, consists of sacrifice, y’all have demanded more sacrifices at every successive disaster. In da name of a return to morality, y’all have sacrificed all those evils which y’all held as da cause of your plight. Y’all have sacrificed justice to mercy. Y’all have sacrificed independence to unity. Y’all have sacrificed reason to faith. Y’all have sacrificed wealth to need. Y’all have sacrificed self-esteem to self-denial. Y’all have sacrificed happiness to duty.

    "Y’all have destroyed all that which y’all held to be evil and achieved all that which y’all held to be good. Why, then, do y’all shrink in horror from da sight of da world around y’all? That world is not da product of your sins, it is da product and da image of your virtues. It is your moral ideal brought into reality in its full and final perfection. Y’all have fought for it, y’all have dreamed of it, and y’all have wished it, and I - I am da JERK who has granted y’all your wish.

    "Your ideal had an implacable enemy, which your code of morality was designed to destroy. I have withdrawn that enemy. I have taken it out of your way and out of your reach. I have removed da source of all those evils y’all were sacrificing one by one. I have ended your battle. I have stopped your motor. I have deprived your world of JERK's mind.

    "JERKS do not live by da mind, y’all say? I have withdrawn those who do. Da mind is impotent, y’all say? I have withdrawn those whose mind isn't. There are values higher than da mind, y’all say? I have withdrawn those for whom there aren't.

    "While y’all were dragging to your sacrificial altars da JERKS of justice, of independence, of reason, of wealth, of self-esteem - I beat y’all to it, I reached them first. I told them da nature of da game y’all were playing and da nature of that moral code of yours, which they had been too innocently generous to grasp. I showed them da way to live by another morality - mine. It is mine that they chose to follow.

    "All da JERKS who have vanished, da JERKS y’all hated, yet dreaded to lose, it is I who have taken them away from y’all. Do not attempt to find us. We do not choose to be found. Do not cry that it is our duty to serve y’all. We do not recognize such duty. Do not cry that y’all need us. We do not consider need a claim. Do not cry that y’all own us. Y’all don't. Do not beg us to return. We are on strike, we, da JERKS of da mind.

    "We are on strike against self-immolation. We are on strike against da creed of unearned rewards and unrewarded duties. We are on strike against da dogma that da pursuit of one's happiness is evil. We are on strike against da doctrine that life is guilt.

    "There is a difference between our strike and all those y’all've practiced for centuries: our strike consists, not of making demands, but of granting them. We are evil, according to your morality. We have chosen not to harm y’all any longer. We are useless, according to your economics. We have chosen not to essploit y’all any longer. We are dangerous and to be shackled, according to your politics. We have chosen not to endanger y’all, nor to wear da shackles any longer. We are only an illusion, according to your philosophy. We have chosen not to blind y’all any longer and have left y’all free to face reality - da reality y’all wanted, da world as y’all see it now, a world without mind.

    "We have granted y’all everything y’all demanded of us, we who had always been da givers, but have only now understood it. We have no demands to present to y’all, no terms of bargain about, no compromise to reach. Y’all have nothing to offer us. We do not need y’all.

    "Are y’all now crying: No, this was not what y’all wanted? A mindless world of ruins was not your goal? Y’all did not want us to leave y’all? Y’all moral cannibals, I know that y’all've always known what it was that y’all wanted. But your game is up, because now we know it, too.

    "Through centuries of scourges and disasters, brought about by your code of morality, y’all have cried that your code had been broken, that da scourges were punishment for breaking it, that JERKS were too weak and too selfish to spill all da blood it required. Y’all damned JERK, y’all damned essistence, y’all damned this earth, but never dared to question your code. Your victims took da blame and struggled on, with your curses as reward for their martyrdom-while y’all went on crying that your code was noble, but human nature was not good enough to practice it. And no one rose to ask da question: Good - by what standard?

    "Y’all wanted to know Chris Chandler's identity. I am da JERK who has asked that question.    

"I swear - by my life and my love of it - that I will never live for da sake of another JERK, nor ask another JERK to live for mine."
_
---

Full Version HERE


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 12, 2014)

The Mods really are having to work hard to make sure things remain civil on the forums, huh ? I know I haven't been registered very long, but I'd imagine the forums haven't been this busy in a long time. Hell, this thread is almost at 100 pages!


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 12, 2014)

trip2themoon said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, and Barb created the hoard that was filmed, and the weens (theoretically) sent it to State Farm. Without any of those events happening, State Farm denying a claim based on that video wouldn't be possible, therefore Chris is not solely responsible if it happens. (It's ironic that you used the phrase "prosecution rests", because what i'm describing is a legal term called "chain of causation")


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 12, 2014)

SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> The Mods really are having to work hard to make sure things remain civil on the forums, huh ? I know I haven't been registered very long, but I'd imagine the forums haven't been this busy in a long time. Hell, this thread is almost at 100 pages!


And it's only been a fucking day.
But seriously, I still can't believe that his house burnt down. Honestly I don't mean to sound like a dick, but sometimes Chris's life seems so shitty I can't believe it's not fabricated. I mean, he shits himself, he has a psychotic hoarder mother, he's a complete social retard because his parents refused to get him help for his autism, he's a insanely homophobic transvestite, and now he's homeless. Jesus Christ, i just wish something good would happen to him just for once. I mean yeah he's a total douche but nobody deserves to be this miserable.


----------



## mrwhopee (Jan 12, 2014)

I still don't understand why this donation drive has to start for this specific event? When Chris and Barb got arrested and had legal bills, why didn't this forum start a drive for that? You could argue it wasn't their fault because Snyder himself ran out after them. Or for when he smashed his own PS3 or one of his many cars bit the dust due to neglect just like his house did, the same people donating and having this holier than thou attitude were likely laughing at him and giving minute-by-minute updates on this forum and the cwcki.

I'm not saying lets A-Log and break into the remains of his house and spray-paint JULAY on his wall and steal some sonichu relics, or even any sort of online scorn for that matter, I just believe they deserve zero sympathy for a situation that was completely avoidable had they done proper maintenance of a property they clearly don't appreciate.

They have insurance, they're (or at least Chris) capable of getting a job and actually having to work towards something like the rest of the world does, donating anything is further enabling them to be entitled, greedy, selfish and irresponsible. As we can already see Chris and Barb are already blaming a coffee company, not accepting responsibility for the hoard or not having the wiring inspected and NOT acting like responsible adults. I refuse to help somebody who refuses to help themselves and goes out of his way to be an asshole to decent people like MLW, Snyder, etc. I donate money every year to a vietnam poverty charity and I get letters and photos of the family I sponsor, the money is used to provide shelter, food, water, and education. None of these families have even a fraction of the money and things the Chandlers have, including insurance, cars, vidya, hungry-mans or q-sands to get fat.

tldr; I think the donation fund is wrong, they deserve zero sympathy, nothing more or less.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 12, 2014)

Count groudon said:
			
		

> SteelPlatedHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, right? It's insane. 

Much respect to the mods. I'd imagine the past 24 hours hasn't been easy on them.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 12, 2014)

mrwhopee said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why this donation drive has to start for this specific event? When Chris and Barb got arrested and had legal bills, why didn't this forum start a drive for that? You could argue it wasn't their fault because Snyder himself ran out after them. Or for when he smashed his own PS3 or one of his many cars bit the dust due to neglect just like his house did, the same people donating and having this holier than thou attitude were likely laughing at him and giving minute-by-minute updates on this forum and the cwcki.
> 
> I'm not saying lets A-Log and break into the remains of his house and spray-paint JULAY on his wall and steal some sonichu relics, or even any sort of online scorn for that matter, I just believe they deserve zero sympathy for a situation that was completely avoidable had they done proper maintenance of a property they clearly don't appreciate.
> 
> ...



You're going to be told 'Don't like it don't do it' so you're wasting your breath. (Or finger energy). Well put though.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 12, 2014)

mrwhopee said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why this donation drive has to start for this specific event? When Chris and Barb got arrested and had legal bills, why didn't this forum start a drive for that?



Because "fire that caused them to lose their home and majority of possessions" is different than "fleeing the scene of an accident/resisting arrest".


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 12, 2014)

I have no problem with people stating their reasons for giving or not giving, because like i said, that affects our interactions with each other. But to give people shit over whatever they chose to do is pointless. It's not like you personally lose anything either way. We're not debating on how to best use the CWCki forums treasury.


----------



## dogprince (Jan 12, 2014)

mrwhopee said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why this donation drive has to start for this specific event?



I think Chris and Barb brought this on themselves but, you know, they did pretty much have their house and all their belongings go up in flames. Imagine it happening to you. I did throw a few bucks up if only because I felt the entertainment and fascination I've experienced over the years was worth it.


----------



## trip2themoon (Jan 12, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> Right, and Barb created the hoard that was filmed, and the weens (theoretically) sent it to State Farm. Without any of those events happening, State Farm denying a claim based on that video wouldn't be possible, therefore Chris is not solely responsible if it happens. (It's ironic that you used the phrase "prosecution rests", because what i'm describing is a legal term called "chain of causation")




Chris never has any visitors so if he hadn't filmed his home then uploaded it no one would ever have known about the hoard. If the insurers use that video as evidence then it's Chris's fault no one else's.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 12, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> I have no problem with people stating their reasons for giving or not giving, because like i said, that affects our interactions with each other. But to give people shit over whatever they chose to do is pointless. It's not like you personally lose anything either way. We're not debating on how to best use the CWCki forums treasury.



Exactly. You're free to disagree with people for donating, but don't give them shit over it.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 12, 2014)

trip2themoon said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please be the prosecuting attorney in my case if i ever get in trouble for anything.


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 12, 2014)

mrwhopee said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why this donation drive has to start for this specific event? When Chris and Barb got arrested and had legal bills, why didn't this forum start a drive for that? You could argue it wasn't their fault because Snyder himself ran out after them. Or for when he smashed his own PS3 or one of his many cars bit the dust due to neglect just like his house did, the same people donating and having this holier than thou attitude were likely laughing at him and giving minute-by-minute updates on this forum and the cwcki.
> 
> _-snip-_



I've been following this thread since it started and nobody has had a "holier than thou" attitude about donating. The reason people are donating now is because Chris and Barb may have lost everything and are at risk of being homeless. Losing everything in a house fire is different from attempting to run a man over or having one of your vehicles be out of commission. Everybody here agrees with you that Chris and Barb are terrible people. Everybody who donates knows it's extremely unlikely they'll get a "thank you" in return. As somebody mentioned earlier, that's not what charity is about.

Personally, I'm not donating because, aside from the fact that I'm a broke student, I just feel like my money would be better spent elsewhere. But if other people want to help a fellow human being in need, no matter how awful that person is, who am I to judge them? And if they don't, I'm not going to judge them, either, because I can understand why they wouldn't want to.


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 12, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> trip2themoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does some hypothetical court scenario have anything to do with the simple fact that Chris is ultimately responsible for those house tour videos?  Even if trolls didn't send the videos to State Farm, if they did a modicum of research they'd have enough evidence that the condition of their house was a huge safety hazard.

Trust me, I'm the last person to defend insurance companies screwing over their clients, even if it's Chris.  But Chris has damned himself with his own irresponsibility, and even if it's the trolls' fault for leaking it, Chris is still the only reason the evidence exists and has been made public in the first place.


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there's enough evidence of the hoard without the existence of the video. The firefighters were inside the house and there's going to be an investigation. Also, could they even use the videos as evidence? I don't remember Chris stating his name or address in either of them.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 12, 2014)

There's a reason for the seeming dichotomy between Chris hating us/people resenting Chris for hating us/people resenting the idea that he deserves sympathy; and the desire to help him anyway.

That reason is that the people who want to help him have faith in a purpose that is bigger than Chris and his foibles. They know that if they can effect some good, then they've effected some good, but if they can't then the results don't matter anyway.

Frankly, I have the suspicion that people who really don't want Chris to receive help feel this way in large part because they just simply want to see what happens when Chris falls as deep as he can fall, and they fear charity will form a net that catches him and prevents those depths from being fully explored.

I will not condemn either group.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 12, 2014)

Dale Cooper said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure there's enough evidence of the hoard without the existence of the video. The firefighters were inside the house and there's going to be an investigation. Also, could they even use the videos as evidence? I don't remember Chris stating his name or address in either of them.


I think he did in the first house tour video. 

But you're right, the firefighters where in the house and saw it. It's not like everything in there immediately turned to ash.


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 12, 2014)

Dale Cooper said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure there's enough evidence of the hoard without the existence of the video. The firefighters were inside the house and there's going to be an investigation. Also, could they even use the videos as evidence? I don't remember Chris stating his name or address in either of them.


It's possible, there are other ways to establish a connection otherwise almost no recording could be used as evidence.  But we shouldn't forget what we're talking about here - although legal proceedings have been brought up for one reason or another, we're talking about the insurance company's reason to under-insure the Chandlers.  Unless Barb or Chris took State Farm to court and asserted the video wasn't theirs, which they probably wouldn't since they do know that Chris made it, it wouldn't even need to be brought up as court evidence.

And you're right, there is plenty more evidence of it that they probably wouldn't even need the tour videos.  But they are still the most insightful and damning evidence to the claim.


----------



## Ryan Rash (Jan 12, 2014)

I wonder how long it's gonna take until the kind neighbor is unable to bear Chris and Barb's shenanigans...


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 12, 2014)

Ryan Rash said:
			
		

> I wonder how long it's gonna take until the kind neighbor is unable to bear Chris and Barb's shenanigans...


They're currently staying in a hotel.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Jan 12, 2014)

I have no problem with chris and barb getting help, i just dont want them to go off and buy more crap instead of things they actually need. It really speak volumes about the chandlers that they need "supervision" with charity given thier situation


----------



## trip2themoon (Jan 12, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> trip2themoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not an unreasonable person, I just don't think fucking idiots should be allowed to blame others for their stupidity.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 12, 2014)

The Level Up King said:
			
		

> What does some hypothetical court scenario have anything to do with the simple fact that Chris is ultimately responsible for those house tour videos?  Even if trolls didn't send the videos to State Farm, if they did a modicum of research they'd have enough evidence that the condition of their house was a huge safety hazard.
> 
> Trust me, I'm the last person to defend insurance companies screwing over their clients, even if it's Chris.  But Chris has damned himself with his own irresponsibility, and even if it's the trolls' fault for leaking it, Chris is still the only reason the evidence exists and has been made public in the first place.


To say on one hand that the weens wouldn't have had the video to give if Chris hadn't made it, and therefore it's all Chris's fault, but on the other hand gloss over that if the hoard didn't exist, then Chris wouldn't have had a hoard to film, suggests an inability to apply logic to this situation. Barb created the hoard. Chris filmed it. The weens sent it (maybe) to state farm. If the claim is denied then they all had hand in that, which means that you can't logically assign _sole_ blame in the scenario to Chris. There is no simpler way to explain this, so if you still can't see it, then i can't help you.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 12, 2014)

And to think I was joking in chat about having a CWCki forum meetup near 14 Branchland Court with a campfire fueled with the Hoard. I never actually thought it would happen.   

Also, considering the fact that the Greene County Health Department didn't give a shit about the hoarding before, despite being linked repeatedly to the first House videos, I'm thinking they really won't care even now. There's nothing that says the Chandlers can't live like animals in their own house if they want to. Or couldn't, at this point.

I'm not sure if the videos are sufficient evidence, in and of themselves, to get State Farm off the hook, but I would not be surprised if they use them in their consideration.

Ah, my family's a bunch of pack rats


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 12, 2014)

trip2themoon said:
			
		

> I'm not an unreasonable person, I just don't think fucking idiots should be allowed to blame others for their stupidity.


fair enough, but as far as i know, Chris hasn't blamed anyone for anything yet. 

(well, aside from Keurig... 

and Megan... 

and Mimms. 

and Mike Snyder

And me a couple of times.)


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 12, 2014)

NiggoFiggo said:
			
		

> I have no problem with chris and barb getting help, i just dont want them to go off and buy more crap instead of things they actually need. It really speak volumes about the chandlers that they need "supervision" with charity given thier situation


Exactly.  Care packages with things like fruit or clothing donations are exactly what people should be giving them right now.  Giving them money or gift cards to unhealthy restaurants or department stores is not only going to go to waste, but is completely counter-intuitive since it just enables their entitled attitudes and will help them on their way to living in _another_ unhealthy, hazardous, and cluttered environment.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Jan 12, 2014)

The fire investigation will mention that Barb was a hoarder. They will note that the house was full of shit and that they probably had to pull a bunch out of the house to fight the fire. State Farm already has enough to say "NOPE" without the fucking videos. They're just the icing on the cake IF they pay any attention to them at all.

There's not going to be a court case about the videos.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 12, 2014)

trip2themoon said:
			
		

> I'm not an unreasonable person, I just don't think fucking idiots should be allowed to blame others for their stupidity.


Which Chris has been doing since Day One.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Jan 12, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> And me a couple of times.



Serves you right for stealing all them pretty girls


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 12, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> The Level Up King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well your logic train is entirely pointless because the simple fact is if Chris didn't make the video that evidence would not exist.  That's all trip2themoon and I were trying to say.  Also, you seem to be glossing over the fact that these videos are easily accessible to anyone who searches for them, so even if the videos are the reason Barb and Chris are denied insurance you can't just assume it's because of trolls who sent it.  Is it really that foreign of an idea that someone at State Farm might do a simple search for "14 Branchland Court," stumble upon the CWCki, and then get a raging money-boner over all the evidence that they have a legitimate claim to not completely insure the Chandlers?


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 12, 2014)

JFKdestroyer said:
			
		

> The fire investigation will mention that Barb was a hoarder. They will note that the house was full of shit and that they probably had to pull a bunch out of the house to fight the fire. State Farm already has enough to say "NOPE" without the fucking videos. They're just the icing on the cake IF they pay any attention to them at all.
> 
> There's not going to be a court case about the videos.


Oh for sure. Weens giving State Farm access to the videos isn't going to tell them anything they didn't already know. Not only will the firefighters have told them that, but it will be glaringly apparent from the remains of the house itself. All i'm saying is that weens sending the videos to his insurance agent is a dick move that shouldn't be whitewashed under the banner of "they're blameless because Chris made videos for them to send in the first place." In fact, if they did send the videos they were doing it precisely _because_ it was a dick move.


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 12, 2014)

JFKdestroyer said:
			
		

> There's not going to be a court case about the videos.


Definitely not.  I don't even know how that idea got brought up in the first place.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 12, 2014)

JFKdestroyer said:
			
		

> The fire investigation will mention that Barb was a hoarder. They will note that the house was full of shit and that they probably had to pull a bunch out of the house to fight the fire. State Farm already has enough to say "NOPE" without the fucking videos. They're just the icing on the cake IF they pay any attention to them at all.
> 
> There's not going to be a court case about the videos.



People seem to be forgetting that as long as the chandler's kept up their homeowners insurance payments they WILL be getting something for this fire. Most State Farm policy's (most of any homeowner policies) do not have a stipulation of how much shit can be in the house at any time. Nor do they say "if you're a hoarder we void this coverage"  Yes, if they had known about the hoard before they may have cancelled their coverage, but they didn't and the Chandler's are covered. What Chris/Barb did with the coffee maker in the bathroom was stupid, but most fires are started by stupid people doing something stupid (not taking care of this or that, or putting this there, falling asleep with this on or lit, etc). As long as the insurance people don't find any evidence that Chris or Barb intentionally started the fire, make the fire worse while trying to put it out, or that they are lying on their claims, they will pay out. At most the insurance will cover all house repairs and the costs of new basic furniture/appliances (chairs, tv, fridge, cookware, NO ps4 though) and maybe some money to cover any items they've purchased or anything that held value. At the very least they will be giving the Chandler's the some money to cover the extreme limited basics for them to move and start over.

I'm thinking they'll get a couple thousand dollars (several thousand maybe?) and Chris will find a way to complain that he and his mom got scammed and that the insurance agency was in cahoots with the trolls.



			
				The Level Up King said:
			
		

> JFKdestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris claims the coffee maker is the cause of the fire and has thought about suing the coffee maker company. That's what people are referring to when they talk about the videos and a court proceeding. Not that the videos themself are going to court for something, but that they would be used as evidence to support the fact that the coffee maker wasn't the biggest problem here.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 12, 2014)

The Level Up King said:
			
		

> JFKdestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You brought it up. trip2themoon said something about "the prosecution rests" and i said that i hope he's the prosecutor in any case where i'm in trouble. that's it.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 12, 2014)

I was one of the first, if not the first, to suggest the hoard would prevent them from receiving an insurance payment.

I was mistaken. I spoke out of turn on an issue I had no business speaking about.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 12, 2014)

One thing to bear in mind is that the video was made months ago. The video was NOT a reflection of how the Chandler estate existed on the early morning of the fire. The Chandlers could have easily improved the conditions of the home. Perhaps Christian had made the video to document the progress he has made on clearing the horde? A good attorney could easily argue that. Given also that the original file of the video has been eliminated by fire, there is no way to forensically establish when the video was created. It could have been three years ago. I know what Marvin said, but that is not evidence in court. Yes, the video could haunt them, but a good attorney should be able to get it eliminated. Another issue is that even if there was incontrovertible video evidence taken the day of the fire of the horde, that may not matter, since the fire was not started by the horde. The horde, if it still existed, may have just helped fuel the spread of the fire, but it was not causative. 

I think in reviewing this matter that because they have a policy, they probably will be paid out, regardless of who is at fault or if the hoard contributed. They had an opportunity to inspect prior to writing or denying the policy, and evidently they did not, or they may have done so at such a distant time in the past that the hoard did not exist. They will almost assuredly be denied having a new policy written, but I feel their claim will be paid. Just my opinion. I think the only way it would be denied is if it was found the Chandlers started the fire intentionally. A good attorney could argue that the Chandlers' monthly payments were good enough, and that the insurance company had ample time - likely, many years - to inspect the inside of the property and deny coverage if they felt the hazard was too great. That's State Farm's responsibility, not the Chandlers. From what I have read homeowner's insurance for policies written are most likely to be denied for instances of collapses of floors due to structural integrity issues caused over a significant amount of time of being under the horde. The second article I have listed below indicates that, according to Dick Luedke of State Farm, the claim will almost assuredly be paid according to contract, regardless of the hoarding, unless there is a specific exclusion against hoarding (most do not exclude it). The most the Chandlers will probably have to worry about is having their insurance coverage dropped or premiums raised. And that is as it should be, as the insurance company is obligated to perform due diligence in evaluating the risk of their insurers, and if they contractually agreed to accept the Chandlers' good money for years, then they really should be obligated to pay, from a moral standpoint.

Sources
http://claims-management.theclm.org/hom ... -a-Hoarder
http://www.dailyfinance.com/2010/01/05/ ... be-pulled/


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Jan 12, 2014)

Another thing people are not mentioning is that a fireman got hurt while in the house. Thats a another can of worms thats about to be open, cause if he got hurt trying to manuever around the hoard, the chandlers could be at fault espically if the fire report comes back against them.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 12, 2014)

32 waist my arse! I'm about that and I'm around average weight!

As for things to send Chris, he's getting a cool T-shirt for once in his life.







CWCissey CAN be a thing.


----------



## QI 541 (Jan 12, 2014)

NiggoFiggo said:
			
		

> Another thing people are not mentioning is that a fireman got hurt while in the house. Thats a another can of worms thats about to be open, cause if he got hurt trying to manuever around the hoard, the chandlers could be at fault espically if the fire report comes back against them.



They were only minor injuries.  The worst that could happen is that the Chandlers are forced to pay someone else's medical bills again.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 12, 2014)

raymond said:
			
		

> NiggoFiggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So another person that doesn't deserve one red cent from Chris then.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 12, 2014)

SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> raymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are volunteer firemen, as long as the injuries weren't huge then nothing will happen. The firehouse probably has something set aside for any small injuries to their volunteers. My guess is he twisted his ankle, maybe got a scrape, maybe he even tripped and fell. Most firemen (especially volunteers) are doing their job to help others, and they understand that they may get hurt in the process. Nothing will come out of the fireman getting hurt in my opinion.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 12, 2014)

^Oh I know. I just saw my chance to make a reference and I did  

You know, aside from the coffee meltdown, Chris has actually been somewhat civil(for him, anyway) in his posts so far. I know it won't last, but it's still such a rare occurence.


----------



## deeman (Jan 12, 2014)

Will Chris even acknowledge the firemen saving their asses? That's what i'm thinking about. He will go up a notch on my respect-o-meter if he does.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jan 12, 2014)

CWCissey said:
			
		

> 32 waist my arse! I'm about that and I'm around average weight!
> 
> As for things to send Chris, he's getting a cool T-shirt for once in his life.
> 
> ...



I like the idea of Chris wearing new, normal clothes. The less he stands out the more likely someone will make the mistake of initiating conversation with him. That means we get more stories/rants/delusional ramblings.

Fuck. Wait. I forgot about his hair.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 12, 2014)

BatmanVSTonyDanza said:
			
		

> CWCissey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, wait. Maybe it was singed in the fire.

All will be well.

Unless.

Unless he's gonna walk around with singed hair oh my god that would be awful.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 12, 2014)

Lurker said:
			
		

> BatmanVSTonyDanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Style it into a quiff!

Also, Waterhead I will fucking SWING for you, you knob jockey.


----------



## Strewth (Jan 12, 2014)

I know many opinions have been chipped in on both sides of this argument, but this is the discussion thread after all, so here are a few more chips:
I personally will not be donating. The Chandlers had insurance, insurance will home them for the time being, and pay for their replacement lodgings.
I understand that losing a home is a really, reeeally shitty thing to happen to anybody, and I really hope that they use their insurance money to move away from Ruckersville and get a fresh start in a hoard free apartment; so I don't think it's fair to say that anyone who isn't donating just wants to see them at rock-bottom.
As for saying that we've had a lot of entertainment from him over the years, so it's worth the money... Why not donate that to the Cwcki? There are loads of people who work hard on writing, fact-checking, moderating, etc, whereas Chris has done nothing but sperg in front of a webcam for most of his adult life.

Does that sound a bit a-loggy?


----------



## QI 541 (Jan 12, 2014)

PanasonicStrewth said:
			
		

> As for saying that we've had a lot of entertainment from him over the years, so it's worth the money... Why not donate that to the Cwcki? There are loads of people who work hard on writing, fact-checking, moderating, etc, whereas Chris has done nothing but sperg in front of a webcam for most of his adult life.



And if you're donating because you want to be charitable, there's plenty of homeless people who are needier, less psychopathic, and less likely to waste the money than Chris.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 12, 2014)

PanasonicStrewth said:
			
		

> I know many opinions have been chipped in on both sides of this argument, but this is the discussion thread after all, so here are a few more chips:
> I personally will not be donating. The Chandlers had insurance, insurance will home them for the time being, and pay for their replacement lodgings.
> I understand that losing a home is a really, reeeally shitty thing to happen to anybody, and I really hope that they use their insurance money to move away from Ruckersville and get a fresh start in a hoard free apartment; so I don't think it's fair to say that anyone who isn't donating just wants to see them at rock-bottom.
> As for saying that we've had a lot of entertainment from him over the years, so it's worth the money... Why not donate that to the Cwcki? There are loads of people who work hard on writing, fact-checking, moderating, etc, whereas Chris has done nothing but sperg in front of a webcam for most of his adult life.
> ...



Without Chris, there is no Cwcki. I think it's safe to say that most people here want the best for him to some extent. It's just that Chris is an idiot and more often than not he does stupid shit. But that doesn't necessarily mean that he doesn't deserve at least some kind of donation in regard to his current situation. If I could donate, I would, because no one deserves to lose their home and belongings to a fire.


----------



## Strewth (Jan 12, 2014)

Lurker said:
			
		

> PanasonicStrewth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not even necessarily that I don't think he deserves it, I just don't really think he needs it.
I'm kind of torn though, if I burnt my house down I have friends and family who would help me out, even if it wasn't financially. I suppose the Chandlers don't really have that support network, the closest they really have are the people if this forum.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jan 12, 2014)

raymond said:
			
		

> And if you're donating because you want to be charitable, there's plenty of homeless people who are needier, less psychopathic, and less likely to waste the money than Chris.


If a friend is having a rough time it's natural to want to be there to support that person. There are people out there who may be needier, but we have a personal connection to our friends. Not saying people here are really "friends" with Chris, but there is _something_ there.
It's human nature and it's not something that is unique to this particular situation.


----------



## Termiborg (Jan 12, 2014)

I Be Bobby Boulders said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has already been brought up, but since Chris linked a phone number/name to his insurance company's representative, isn't there a chance that someone would call the company and tell them to look at the house tour videos, thus effectively ruining the Chandler's chances of getting their money?
> 
> At some point, the insurance company is going to become "aware" of Christory, whether it's some weenfag calling them, or maybe a rep searching the address on the web.



I think there is a rule that says no trolling plans. Yours would go well beyond that rule.
And to be honest, there is no need to do that, currently there is but a slim hope they see any compensation once an insurance agent goes to the house, and sees the state of the structure. Disrepair, and negligence are disqualifying instances.


----------



## IanBrannanSOMETHING (Jan 12, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> I'm five pages behind so it's possible I'm stating something that has already been said, but I really don't see Chris' list of things to get him and his mom as him being greedy?
> 
> I mean, look.  If you're going to donate something to someone, you want for it to be something useful to them.  How are you going to know what's going to be useful to them if they don't specify exactly what it is they need?
> 
> ...



I think the problem is that some people are used to scrutinising Chris' every move, action and word where maybe some allowances should be given and probably would be given if you took Chris' name out of the equation and substituted it for someone else's name.  I guess it's a bit like celebrities in the newspaper in a way; a "regular" person doing the same action, it wouldn't be seen as a big deal.  Maybe people should cut Chris a bit of a break like they would with someone who isn't "internet famous".  

No, I don't think that people should give him absolute leeway on everything, but someone with a mental disability finds it a lot more difficult to adjust than a "normal" person, who may even still find it difficult to make a change.  Once someone with something like autism gets an idea established in their head, it's hit and miss as to whether you can change that idea; something I've learned from personal experience of living with someone with mental disabilities - some things you can explain a few times and they might be able to make a minor change, some things you can explain several times a day for years on end and they'll still never comprehend it.


----------



## trip2themoon (Jan 12, 2014)

PanasonicStrewth said:
			
		

> I know many opinions have been chipped in on both sides of this argument, but this is the discussion thread after all, so here are a few more chips:
> I personally will not be donating. The Chandlers had insurance, insurance will home them for the time being, and pay for their replacement lodgings.
> I understand that losing a home is a really, reeeally shitty thing to happen to anybody, and I really hope that they use their insurance money to move away from Ruckersville and get a fresh start in a hoard free apartment; so I don't think it's fair to say that anyone who isn't donating just wants to see them at rock-bottom.
> As for saying that we've had a lot of entertainment from him over the years, so it's worth the money... Why not donate that to the Cwcki? There are loads of people who work hard on writing, fact-checking, moderating, etc, whereas Chris has done nothing but sperg in front of a webcam for most of his adult life.
> ...




I don't think insurance pay out much in the way of hard currency. They'll put you up in a hotel they deal with and organise replacements for your stuff with suppliers they deal with and get huge discounts on and they'll probably have a list of tradesmen to choose from for the building work also with discounts set up for chucking repeat business their way. A guy I worked with who had a massive CD collection's house got burgled, the insurance company squared him up with HMV vouchers. He brought them in and sold them off at half the face value for quick cash.

If Chris is so skint that he has to sell used porn I wonder how they'll come up with the cash to cover the excess on any insurance claim?

@CWCissy: I'll take that t shirt since it will probably be a mile too small for him...


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 12, 2014)

trip2themoon said:
			
		

> @CWCissy: I'll take that t shirt since it will probably be a mile too small for him...



Heh heh, he's not getting it until he accepts the Lord Marr into his life.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jan 12, 2014)

IanBrannanSOMETHING said:
			
		

> I think the problem is that some people are used to scrutinising Chris' every move, action and word where maybe some allowances should be given and probably would be given if you took Chris' name out of the equation and substituted it for someone else's name.



Some Guy: Did you hear about Lou?

Other Guy: Who the fuck is Lou?

SG: He lives a state over. Anyway, his house almost burnt down. He's stuck in a hotel with his mom. They're waiting to see if the insurance will cover the damage.

OG: That sucks. How did the fire start?

SG: Well, Lou had a coffee maker in the downstairs bathroom and said it malfunctioned and started a fire. The fire shot upwards straight out of the roof. It may have spread to the mounds of trash Lou's mom keeps in every room.

OG: ... what the fuck?


----------



## dogprince (Jan 12, 2014)

I think if it wasn't Chris, it'd be a lot easier to play up sympathy for the neglected autistic son stuck caring for and controlled by his crazy hoarder mother. Then their house goes up in flames.

The coffee machine in the bathroom almost feels tragic, if only it weren't so retarded.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 12, 2014)

IanBrannanSOMETHING said:
			
		

> I think the problem is that some people are used to scrutinising Chris' every move, action and word where maybe some allowances should be given and probably would be given if you took Chris' name out of the equation and substituted it for someone else's name.



Actually, I think because it's Chris, we're more likely to give him leniency for some fuck up than to anyone else, simply because it's what we've come to expect from him.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

dogprince said:
			
		

> The coffee machine in the bathroom almost feels tragic, if only it weren't so retarded.




My friend in insurance said "hilariously negligent" in reference to the bathroom coffee.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 12, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> dogprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




poo n brew my man, poo n brew


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 12, 2014)

What the fuck is wrong with waterhead? Is he a ween that somehow made it into Chris's facebook circle or is he just cripplingly autistic?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

Dynastia said:
			
		

> What the fuck is wrong with waterhead? Is he a ween that somehow made it into Chris's facebook circle or is he just cripplingly autistic?




Both. Only because he's friends with Anna. Ignore the asshole.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 12, 2014)

Dynastia said:
			
		

> What the fuck is wrong with waterhead? Is he a ween that somehow made it into Chris's facebook circle or is he just cripplingly autistic?



thats what i said, i mean clearly he has issues with empathy and literality.  or maybe hes just a dick.  I'm starting to think ween


----------



## Strewth (Jan 12, 2014)

trip2themoon said:
			
		

> PanasonicStrewth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does he need hard currency though? He still has the tugboat.
Totally get what you're saying about the excess though... No chance the Chandlers have enough squirrelled away to cover that.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 12, 2014)

4Macie said:
			
		

> They are volunteer firemen, as long as the injuries weren't huge then nothing will happen. The firehouse probably has something set aside for any small injuries to their volunteers. My guess is he twisted his ankle, maybe got a scrape, maybe he even tripped and fell. Most firemen (especially volunteers) are doing their job to help others, and they understand that they may get hurt in the process. Nothing will come out of the fireman getting hurt in my opinion.


I know that people get angry at the thought of Barb's mental illness possibly hurting an innocent firefighter, but even a completely empty house isn't a safe place to be if it's on fire. Minor Injuries are accepted by all firefighters as an inevitable part of their job. Major injuries and even death are accepted as a definite possibility. And they do it anyway. That's why people like and respect firefighters so much.


----------



## dogprince (Jan 12, 2014)

Dynastia said:
			
		

> What the fuck is wrong with waterhead? Is he a ween that somehow made it into Chris's facebook circle or is he just cripplingly autistic?


I think he's actually Aspergers, think I've read so, at least. But damn haha. Yeah Chris your shit is all burned up lemme offer you a calendar and some Dunkin Donuts coupons.


----------



## Strewth (Jan 12, 2014)

dogprince said:
			
		

> Dynastia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm actually almost starting to think that maybe Watermelon's account has been hacked by weens.
I mean, is he really that much of a twat?


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jan 12, 2014)

dogprince said:
			
		

> Dynastia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then there's him challenging the logistics of his mom being skull-fucked.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 12, 2014)

dogprince said:
			
		

> Dynastia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES followed by I DONT WANT YOU EATING JUNK FOOD ONLY BUY THE TEA

I do appreciate that chris' schoolmates have proven themselves to be the dicks that people were implying they were a couple weeks ago.  Now indefinintely bigger assholes than ourselves


----------



## FatNero (Jan 12, 2014)

BatmanVSTonyDanza said:
			
		

> dogprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I missed this sort of crap coming from him before, or has this brought out a new level of what the fuck in watermelon?


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Jan 12, 2014)

dogprince said:
			
		

> I think he's actually Aspergers



How ironic that Chris is friends with him, considering his belief that they're stealing the limelight from Autistics


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 12, 2014)

RagtimeRoastBeefy said:
			
		

> dogprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering the time most of them spent trying to distance themselves from him, the fact that most have blocked him, and that he spent the months before this bad-talking both them and their friends, I think they can be forgiven for not wanting to get involved. 

Plus, do you really think Chris would be polite to them if they commented saying they were sorry about his house? Chris would just treat them with as much contempt as every. 

We don't know what goes on behind the scenes, some may have actually private messaged him. Stop trying to demonize people that, unlike 99% percent of us, had to deal withChris on a regular basis at school and moved on with their lives only to have Chris come barging back in years later trying to force himself back into them.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 12, 2014)

^ I think that belongs in the corresponding Update thread too.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 12, 2014)

Did he even read the description on that video before he posted it?


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 12, 2014)

You know, something just came to me...

Maybe, just maybe it wasn't Chris who burned down the house, but perhaps it was the ghost of Bob. Maybe the Old Lumberjack in the sky was watching down on OPL and Snorlax and became disgusted with how no effort was put into cleaning up the place he worked long and hard for to make his home since his passing. Instead, all he could do was watch the hoard continue to consume the house more and more now that he was gone. Maybe he was pissed at Chris trying to sell off his possessions like his SuperBowl Sunday TV on Craigslist and noticed Chris wasn't making the effort to sell any of his own possessions that was cluttering up his room. His anger growing at the sight of his once well maintained lawn turning into the jungle it has become.

And then Bob's ghost finally snapped when he realised that his wife and son were so stupid enough to plug a coffee maker in the bathroom that he came to the conclusion that they didn't deserve that house anymore.

Ghost Bob: Get away from this house, I'ma burning it down!

Tranny Chris: NO! Ghost Dad, no!




			
				The_Doctor said:
			
		

> This thread is a mix a feeling for Chris and A-Logging



... Dammit future me! What are you doing here?! You know you shouldn't be crossing into your own time stream! Get the fuck outta here!


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 12, 2014)

SteelPlatedHeart said:
			
		

> Considering the time most of them spent trying to distance themselves from him, the fact that most have blocked him, and that he spent the months before this bad-talking both them and their friends, I think they can be forgiven for not wanting to get involved.


i was refering to jon whatshisname arguing with waterhead, not the gal pals.  the greater circle of manchester highschool.  the gal pals cant be blamed for not helping him


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

RagtimeRoastBeefy said:
			
		

> SteelPlatedHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya he already drove the gal pals away.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> ^ I think that belongs in the corresponding Update thread too.



Have done, but posts in that forum need to be approved by a moderator first.


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 12, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> Did he even read the description on that video before he posted it?



I was just thinking the exact same thing... Considering he could have used this one, which has a blank description: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkYnMRh26Oo


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

The Doctor said:
			
		

> The_Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why aren't you guys named "dr. Who"? Isn't that his name?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

Venusaur said:
			
		

> Some JERK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He shoulda used this one:
http://youtu.be/IeB6TrdPASk


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 12, 2014)

Waterbrain's posts seem interesting...

Nope, mistaken.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 12, 2014)

someone who has the ability should really tell chris to avoid doxing himself.  He has a chance to simply change his phone number and never have to hear the name julay again outside of the internet if he chooses.  I'm sure it will fall on deaf ears, and im sure hes going to dox himself again, but maybe, just on the off chance that he needs to literally hear it


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 12, 2014)

RagtimeRoastBeefy said:
			
		

> someone who has the ability should really tell chris to avoid doxing himself.  He has a chance to simply change his phone number and never have to hear the name julay again outside of the internet if he chooses.  I'm sure it will fall on deaf ears, and im sure hes going to dox himself again, but maybe, just on the off chance that he needs to literally hear it



But Miyamoto needs to know where to find him for when he finally realizes how awesome and lucrative Sonichu is.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 12, 2014)

RagtimeRoastBeefy said:
			
		

> i was refering to jon whatshisname arguing with waterhead, not the gal pals.  the greater circle of manchester highschool.  the gal pals cant be blamed for not helping him



Jon One-Eye had already shown himself to be a special type of worthless asshole. I remember seeing some of his comments before the big galpal revelation and assumed he was a 14-year-old ween. Now that I know he's from MHC I'm assuming he's just ragging on Chris like crazy because he knows that without Chris he'd be the most worthless, stupid, unlikeable individual from their class. That's the impression I'm getting.

Honestly though, what a pathetic fucking cunt. Him and watermelon both.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 12, 2014)

Dynastia said:
			
		

> RagtimeRoastBeefy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reading their remarks, it almost seemed as if Ass Log had cloned himself


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

RagtimeRoastBeefy said:
			
		

> someone who has the ability should really tell chris to avoid doxing himself.  He has a chance to simply change his phone number and never have to hear the name julay again outside of the internet if he chooses.  I'm sure it will fall on deaf ears, and im sure hes going to dox himself again, but maybe, just on the off chance that he needs to literally hear it




You're right! His business cards are outdated now (assuming any survived). Can't use that excuse anymore


----------



## IanBrannanSOMETHING (Jan 12, 2014)

BatmanVSTonyDanza said:
			
		

> IanBrannanSOMETHING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not talking so much about him keeping a coffee maker in the bathroom, because I'm sure that people would universally agree that this isn't a smart move; I'm more about people going:

"Oh, how dare Chris play vidya at a time like this, shouldn't he be focussed on the fire?"
"Chris is so ridiculous, looking at/posting on Facebook when his house has just been burnt down"
"How can Chris even think about being fussy by mentioning what size clothes to buy him?"

And so on.  Basically all the nitpicking about minor little things - I think for someone with a mental disability, for the most part, he's put himself across fairly well (coffee company lawsuit talk not withstanding) and while he's done a lot of stupid/abhorrent things, I just don't think that now is the time to dissect his every bit of activity and talk about how terrible a person he is for talking about the Powerpuff Girls on Facebook.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 12, 2014)

IanBrannanSOMETHING said:
			
		

> I'm not talking so much about him keeping a coffee maker in the bathroom, because I'm sure that people would universally agree that this isn't a smart move; I'm more about people going:
> 
> "Oh, how dare Chris play vidya at a time like this, shouldn't he be focussed on the fire?"
> "Chris is so ridiculous, looking at/posting on Facebook when his house has just been burnt down"
> ...



agreed.  i was about to say something about him noticing the burnt thing in his foyer that survived and quickly thought....no, a lot of people would be inventorying what they had left and excited to find what remains.  mans house burnt the fuck down, let 'im play videogames, trust me, its on his mind.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 12, 2014)

IanBrannanSOMETHING said:
			
		

> BatmanVSTonyDanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

Nitpicking Chris is why we are here. It's no big deal.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 12, 2014)

*ObjectDUHvism in action.*



			
				YouDorks said:
			
		

> Doge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ye Gods! Did you just rewrite a huge Ayn Rand tirade into being a Christorical joke?
That is the 'spergiest shit ever commited.

And its a dude who rewrote a Bob Dylan song for the same purpose that is telling you that.
I'll go too far for a laugh....but even I know when to stop.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ObjectDUHvism in action.*



			
				LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> YouDorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't talk to batman like that


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 12, 2014)

*He got off easy.*



			
				Count groudon said:
			
		

> SteelPlatedHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He got to sit around playing video games all day without a care in the world, for free, for 30+ years straight.
He got to be semi-famous while putting in less than the minimum amount of effort.

Overall, he's lived a soft life of leisure.
Anything bad that happened was self-inflicted.

Also, never forget, his chronic problems aren't cancer or muscular dystrophy....they are conditions like butthurt and narcissistic injuries. Neither of which are legit medical conditions.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: He got off easy.*



			
				LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> Anything bad that happened was self-inflicted.
> 
> Also, never forget, his chronic problems aren't cancer or muscular dystrophy....they are conditions like butthurt and narcissistic injuries. Neither of which are legit medical conditions.


----------



## snakesvsplanes (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: He got off easy.*



			
				LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> Count groudon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Come on, though. It's ridiculous to act like him becoming "semi-famous" is at all positive. I'll agree with the other remarks, but the word you're looking for is "infamous".


----------



## Seahorses (Jan 12, 2014)

Some JERK said:
			
		

> The Level Up King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think someone was just wondering if the videos would be allowed because CWC didn't state his name in the video, because, you know, we couldn't tell it was him...


----------



## Picklechu (Jan 12, 2014)

I honestly feel awful for Chris and Barb, as this is something that no one should have to go through. However, my sympathies are somewhat limited, as it seems that the entire thing is a self-inflicted tragedy by means of the hoard. I truly hope that they're able to get some help and get back on their feet (so to speak), but I'm certainly not going to hold my breath.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: He got off easy.*



			
				snakesvsplanes said:
			
		

> Come on, though. It's ridiculous to act like him becoming "semi-famous" is at all positive.


I never claimed that all fame was positive.
Though to someone who desperately craves attention and will do any damned thing to get it, even public mockery is still desirable over obscurity. Ego food is ego food afterall. 



			
				snakesvsplanes said:
			
		

> I'll agree with the other remarks, but the word you're looking for is "infamous".


Maybe closer to "meta-quasi-hemi-demi-semi-famous".
Like how Jandek is "famous" for being obscure. Chris is "famous" for how he still thinks he has a fanbase a billion-strong when the only people who even know he exists is a vanishingly small cult of rubberneckers.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Jan 12, 2014)

He's made it abundantly clear on any number of occasions that he would much rather be obscure than publicly mocked.  He really doesn't like it.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 12, 2014)

As bad as this is for Chris, this is going to be Hell On Earth for Barb because the Powers That Be are going to leave her with only one of two choices:

1. Get rid of the hoard so that workers can repair the house and no more hoard allowed so it won't happen again

2. Lose the hoard along with the house as the whole thing gets demolished

And even IF they get a check for repairs, what makes anyone think that they will actually have contractors come over? Either their paranoia will keep the contractors away or the workers will refuse to work in such a pigsty (even Mexican illegals have standards).

And we all know it's going to take more than just fixing a hole to bring this house back up to code. It has to pass the Inspector's approval before occupancy is allowed.

They're more likely to spend the insurance on more vidya and goodwill crap, and just live around the huge gaping hole that's from basement to roof while rain & snow get in.

Again I say, if Chris thinks the insurance company will give him the keys to a brand new McMansion, he's in for a surprise.


And, who wants to wager how long it is between the time he'd move into a new place and the moment he reveals his new address to the world?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 12, 2014)

Christory101 said:
			
		

> You know, assuming that the house is unguarded... there may well be some relics of fail that could be scavanged from the debris..
> 
> I suppose it is even tasteless to try though? Though if there are some sonichu pages that somehow survived.... I'd want an excavation team immediately






No trolling plans


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 12, 2014)

Christory101 said:
			
		

> You know, assuming that the house is unguarded... there may well be some relics of fail that could be scavanged from the debris..
> 
> I suppose it is even tasteless to try though? Though if there are some sonichu pages that somehow survived.... I'd want an excavation team immediately



I think there's a rule about not being weens/a-loggers/trolls.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jan 12, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Christory101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn straight.
It's not just trolling, it's fucking theft!


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry if this is already mentioned before in this thread, but prepare for some A-Logging    about the destruction of Chris's house. (no, srsly) Enjoy.

https://www.facebook.com/BadWebcomicWiki



> _Guess who's house burnt down today?
> CHRIS-CHAN!_





> HAHAHAHA





> A certain user: I hope he's ok?
> Bad Webcomics Wiki: Sadly, yes.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 12, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is already mentioned before in this thread, but prepare for some A-Logging    about the destruction of Chris's house. (no, srsly) Enjoy.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BadWebcomicWiki
> 
> ...



Wow, that guy is acting like a virgin with rage.


----------



## hellbound (Jan 12, 2014)

NiggoFiggo said:
			
		

> Another thing people are not mentioning is that a fireman got hurt while in the house. Thats a another can of worms thats about to be open, cause if he got hurt trying to manuever around the hoard, the chandlers could be at fault espically if the fire report comes back against them.



Nope. First and most importantly, fireman's rule basically prevents lawsuits by public safety officials against people for negligence resulting in damages or injury in the course of their duties. Second, we don't know the cause or extent of the injury. Since it was described as minor, it could be anything from a splinter from an axe handle to a minor burn from a hot spot on the turnout gear caused by poor equipment maintenance to getting clonked by a falling Goodwill painting, only some of which could be considered to be negligent on the part of the Chandlers.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 12, 2014)

deeman said:
			
		

> Will Chris even acknowledge the firemen saving their asses? That's what i'm thinking about. He will go up a notch on my respect-o-meter if he does.



I doubt it. If he knows that a firefighter got injured and mentions it (say, in a facebook post) Chris will probably thank him in the most meaningless way possible or attempt to hint that it was his own fault for getting hurt.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Jan 12, 2014)

Anchuent Christory said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if you wait till the house is officially abandoned like I jokingly suggested its trespassing on bank property.


----------



## Zim (Jan 12, 2014)

Kyoosand said:
			
		

> They're more likely to spend the insurance on more vidya and goodwill crap, and just live around the huge gaping hole that's from basement to roof while rain & snow get in.



That's basically what I suspect will happen if it's still livable in any extent. They just move back in and basically just squat. Like all things Barb and Chris related I feel nothing will improve from any of this.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 12, 2014)

I am sending him a few gift cards I got for Xman from sears I dont want. JUst 50$ for some clothes or such.


----------



## Spork (Jan 12, 2014)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I am sending him a few gift cards I got for Xman from sears I dont want. JUst 50$ for some clothes or such.


I don't think gift cards would be a bad idea, provided that they aren't to stores where Chris can start blowing the money on vidya.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jan 12, 2014)

Spork said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selling various gift cards and more on Craigslist, total value around $600. Asking for price of 800$ to cover other random items and basket. NO HAGGLING!

Please contact by email or craigslist connection, thank you.


----------



## thedarkknight (Jan 12, 2014)

What would we do if we found out that Chris took the money or sold off most of the gift cards in the care package, to buy himself a PS4?


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Jan 12, 2014)

thedarkknight said:
			
		

> What would we do if we found out that Chris took the money or sold off most of the gift cards in the care package, to buy himself a PS4?



I would laugh my balls off and poke fun at the most intolerable posters in the fund drive threads.

Also be confused on how he hooked up a PS4 to a common non-hmdi motel TV.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 12, 2014)

thedarkknight said:
			
		

> What would we do if we found out that Chris took the money or sold off most of the gift cards in the care package, to buy himself a PS4?



[youtube]wxlhyX-4qKI[/youtube]


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 12, 2014)

thedarkknight said:
			
		

> What would we do if we found out that Chris took the money or sold off most of the gift cards in the care package, to buy himself a PS4?



Shrug when he complains about not having food or clothing.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jan 12, 2014)

thedarkknight said:
			
		

> What would we do if we found out that Chris took the money or sold off most of the gift cards in the care package, to buy himself a PS4?



What else could anyone do but laugh at Chris being so   ?  

I at least hope it doesn't discourage people from ever giving to the needy again.


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 12, 2014)

Zim said:
			
		

> Kyoosand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that could squat.  Whenever there is a fire the first thing the Firemen do is pull out the electric meter. That cuts all the power to the house and they won't put it back until the fire marshal deems the house Habitable.  I don't think the gruesome twosome would live with power.


----------



## c-no (Jan 12, 2014)

Francis York Morgan said:
			
		

> thedarkknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if Chris did try to use the money and sell the gift cards to buy a PS4, I'm sure Barb might try to put a stop to that. Even then, one can has to wonder if Barb herself might try to use that money to build a new hoard. I'm also sure Chris won't discourage people from giving to the needy when you consider the precautions some might takein who they are donating to and what it is they are donating.


----------



## c-no (Jan 12, 2014)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Christory101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, as quoted by the forum rules:


> No trolling plans. The forum is not a gathering place for people wanting to upset Chris.


And as someone has said, doing so would just be outright theft.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 12, 2014)

Francis York Morgan said:
			
		

> thedarkknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chris & Barb aren't needy. They're greedy.

And knowing Chris, he'd bitch & moan about all the gift cards he got and how hard it is to use several cards at once to buy one big-ticket thing. That would cause so much stress.   

By the by, how long would an insurance company put up (or put up with with) Chris and Barb in a soup hotel? A week tops maybe?


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 12, 2014)

thedarkknight said:
			
		

> What would we do if we found out that Chris took the money or sold off most of the gift cards in the care package, to buy himself a PS4?


Never sympathize with Chris again.
The real question is what _Barb_ would do.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 12, 2014)

I still can't believe this actually happened. I mean, we all knew their house was a giant fireball waiting to happen but I didn't think we would actually see it happen. I always thought nothing interesting was ever gonna happen concerning CWC ever again. Does CWC or Barb have any immedient family nearby still that they are on okay terms with?


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jan 12, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> Francis York Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not concerned about the feelings of the people donating to the CWCki drive since everyone here knows what they are (potentially) in for with that.  I'm more concerned about the people in Ruckersville who aren't in the know about Chris and Barb.


----------



## thedarkknight (Jan 12, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> Francis York Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure Chris would just lie about getting some "savings" out of the blue and try to sneak it around Barb. Chris probably thinks 100% that he's going to win the case of suing the coffeemaker or once he reveals the plot that Snyder and Megan secretly broke into his house and rigged his house to burn, he will get a new house for free.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 12, 2014)

thedarkknight said:
			
		

> What would we do if we found out that Chris took the money or sold off most of the gift cards in the care package, to buy himself a PS4?


*stfu batman and SMILE!*

I can't spend the card and it can't be redeemed forcash. It wouldjust rot in my desk since the closest Sears is over 60 miles away from me.  :?
but   might think its trollmail and throw it away.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 12, 2014)

The Joker said:
			
		

> thedarkknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell. I'll take it. I have a Sears near me and I'm sure to put it to better use than some manbaby would. I have a friend out on the east coast who's mother passed away and he's pretty much living a CWC-ish life (not willingly) in his own home until the bank finalizes the foreclosure papers. It wouldn't go to buying vidya and porn I can guarantee you that.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 12, 2014)

The Joker said:
			
		

> thedarkknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send it to the StateFarm guy, not Chris.

Kevin Mann
ATTN: Christian and Barbara Chandler
1760 Timberwood Blvd.
Charlottesvle, VA 22911-7593


----------



## The Joker (Jan 12, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already did.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 12, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Send it to the StateFarm guy, not Chris.
> 
> Kevin Mann
> ATTN: Christian and Barbara Chandler
> ...




The Statesfarm guy is gonna need a lot more then a gift card after this blows over.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 12, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:
			
		

> Pikonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A bottle of Jack Daniels with a Post-It note that reads "Trust me, you're gonna need this".


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jan 12, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:
			
		

> Pikonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if it's a gift card to a liquor store?


----------



## The Knife (Jan 12, 2014)

Dear Kevin Mann,

In the days and weeks to come, you will find yourself embarking on an unbelievable journey.  Not only will you make the delightful acquaintance of Christian and Barb Chandler, but no doubt you will also get to know their hundreds of hangers-on.  Between the two, you will experience the gamut of human emotion: frustration, bemusement, hilarity, exasperation, and so much more.  Mostly just frustration, though.  I almost wish I were you, learning about the wide, wonderful world of Chris Chan for the first time...except you totally couldn't pay me enough to meet them face-to-face in a professional setting.  In fact, I doubt you're getting paid enough to do it either.  Have you considered going into real estate? 

Be strong.  Tell yourself what a great story this will be at the office Christmas party this year.  Oh, and you might want to start screening your calls.

Yours truly,
The Chris Chandler Appreciation Society


----------



## Francine StripeCheer (Jan 12, 2014)

LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> YouDorks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Y'all are nuthin' but a load of moochers and ... and ... looters! I coulda made Sonichu into a billion-dollar franchise if that dang government didn't drain my creativity with their tugboat coddling!"


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 12, 2014)

Francine StripeCheer said:
			
		

> LordCustos3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Then that parasite made Asperchu, an imposter!"


----------



## Francine StripeCheer (Jan 12, 2014)

The Knife said:
			
		

> Dear Kevin Mann,
> 
> In the days and weeks to come, you will find yourself embarking on an unbelievable journey.  Not only will you make the delightful acquaintance of Christian and Barb Chandler, but no doubt you will also get to know their hundreds of hangers-on.  Between the two, you will experience the gamut of human emotion: frustration, bemusement, hilarity, exasperation, and so much more.  Mostly just frustration, though.  I almost wish I were you, learning about the wide, wonderful world of Our Pet Lolcow for the first time...except you totally couldn't pay me enough to meet them face-to-face in a professional setting.  In fact, I doubt you're getting paid enough to do it either.  Have you considered going into real estate?
> 
> ...


P.S. julay.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2014)

0


----------



## qld (Jan 12, 2014)

The Joker said:
			
		

> thedarkknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not without options.  You can sell gift cards online, I saw one that gives you paypal for gift cards.  You sell at loss, but not a total loss.  Then there's Craigslist, and ebay.  I see someone has bid a $50 sears card up to $46.  I'd take that deal, if I didn't want to shop at sears.


----------



## Oglooger (Jan 12, 2014)

[youtube]mSZecUSQehE[/youtube]
I wonder if Chris had to see something like this when younger.
also imagine if Chris attempted stop-drop-roll


----------



## FatNero (Jan 12, 2014)

The Joker said:
			
		

> thedarkknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At that point we should chip in and throw him a new PSeye too.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 12, 2014)

Oglooger said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSZecUSQehE
> I wonder if Chris had to see something like this when younger.
> also imagine if Chris attempted stop-drop-roll



Wow you Americans had terrible PSAs!

For fire safety we had these!

[youtube]-H-E971tbYc[/youtube]

[youtube]zPPfsXWNM1E[/youtube]

(More about not playing with matches, lighters, coffee brewers or any other incendiary devices really, but we just had Stop, Drop And Roll drummed into our heads at Primary school by the teachers.)


----------



## snowkitten91 (Jan 12, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> The Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Doctor Who" sperging time!   

"Doctor Who" is just the question that people ask when he introduces himself as "The Doctor". He has a true name but it has been kept as a secret.


----------



## Seahorses (Jan 12, 2014)

snowkitten91 said:
			
		

> "Doctor Who" sperging time!
> 
> "Doctor Who" is just the question that people ask when he introduces himself as "The Doctor". He has a true name but it has been kept as a secret.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Um, that wasn't alogging.*



			
				Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> LordCustos3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"That word you keep using, I don't think you know what it means."

Alogging is when you want inflict pointless, disproportionate suffering on OPL merely for the sake of inflicting pointless disproportionate suffering.
THAT is Alogging.
My proposal isn't about inflicting asymmetrical punishment merely to be a sadistic dickbag.
My proposal is all about enforcing symmetry. It helps him out....at a cost to him that is both equitable and fair.
I'm treating him like an adult and negotiating a treaty in good faith.
I'm not treating him like a lab experiment test subject to be tortured to the point of destruction.

THAT would be alogging.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jan 12, 2014)

FatNero said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd laugh at the irony that he got a PS4 before I managed to get one for sure


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: Um, that wasn't alogging.*



			
				LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> Dr. Cuddlebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There really needs to be a term for people who accuse everyone of A-Logging without actually understanding what A-Logging is, because there's buttloads of it in this thread.  There's always  but something more specific would be nice.


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 12, 2014)

I really hope Chris uses what ever Charity he gets on useful things like food, clothing, and other essentials like that.  I know he is sad about his PS3 being destroyed and he probably wants to replace for a PS4 but I wish he would hold off until he gets his life back together.  Right now he really needs to most likely move Barb into a nursing Home and maybe get rid of what is left of the house and move into an apartment. He needs to not be distracted by video games when his future is in jeopardy. I really hope the insurance company cover the damage so Chris can get the house fixed but even after that he really should sell the house and move into an apartment.  His tugboat cannot afford to maintain a house like that.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Mayor McCheese said:
			
		

> I'd laugh at the irony that he got a PS4 before I managed to get one for sure



The ultimate irony is if Chris had gotten a PSQuadruple on the 9th...and now it is in the bottom of an ash-choked mud puddle.



			
				The Level Up King said:
			
		

> There really needs to be a term for people who accuse everyone of A-Logging without actually understanding what A-Logging is, because there's buttloads of it in this thread.



There needs to be a smiley for that....maybe a box of "Summers Eve" wearing a pretentious poet beret?


----------



## Cid Highwind (Jan 12, 2014)

I posted this in the updates section too.  Anna finally fucking appears...and it's only to bitch at Jon for getting in an argument with waterhead.  I wonder what she's doing for Chris besides nothing at all?  Also, notice waterhead's meek explanation of what trolling is.  He's obviously a virgin.


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 12, 2014)

That's fucking painful.


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 12, 2014)

Captain Cid said:
			
		

> I posted this in the updates section too.  Anna finally fucking appears...and it's only to bitch at Jon for getting in an argument with waterhead.  I wonder what she's doing for Chris besides nothing at all?  Also, notice waterhead's meek explanation of what trolling is.  He's obviously a virgin.



Lolz? Really?
Leave it to Watermelon to explain his comment.


----------



## Ruckersvillian (Jan 12, 2014)

I went by Branchland Court this afternoon to snap a few pictures. 






A view from the front of the house. The windows are boarded up and the front door almost makes it look as though the house is open to the outside. I didn't notice a difference in the junk littering the front yard. 







It may not be easy to tell from the picture (I took these as I was driving), but the roof is rather haphazardly covered by a blue tarp. There was some steady rain over the past couple of days, and I was wondering whether it was just raining right into the house. The upper left side of the house (near the roof) looks pretty charred.







From this angle, you can really see how the fire charred the side of the house. 

I almost didn't recognize the house as I was approaching Branchland Court - it's almost like the heat of the fire darkened the color of the siding a bit. I could have gotten a bit closer for more detailed views, but I didn't want to seem like I was rubbernecking (and I don't want to be identified by the Chandlers' neighbors).


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 12, 2014)

Can we please start a kickstarter to smash Waterhead and OneEyed Jon's noggins together so hard they merge into one being of complete fail, then kill it with fire?


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 12, 2014)

Captain Cid said:
			
		

> I posted this in the updates section too.  Anna finally fucking appears...and it's only to bitch at Jon for getting in an argument with waterhead.  I wonder what she's doing for Chris besides nothing at all?  Also, notice waterhead's meek explanation of what trolling is.  He's obviously a virgin.



Wow... anna is indeed a fucking, selfish bitch (the a-log rule only applies to cwc). And yeah, watermelon is still too innocent for the internet, poor virgin with rage.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Jan 12, 2014)

Captain Cid said:
			
		

> I posted this in the updates section too.  Anna finally fucking appears...and it's only to bitch at Jon for getting in an argument with waterhead.  I wonder what she's doing for Chris besides nothing at all?  Also, notice waterhead's meek explanation of what trolling is.  He's obviously a virgin.



Hey William, here's a pro-tip on how to apologize and move on from a situation: *DON'T BRING IT UP AGAIN!*

At least Anna continues to be useless as usual.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Jan 12, 2014)

(In response to Ruckersvillian's photos) Wow, everything around it looks so... dead. Such a depressing image.

Also, this started playing in my head shortly after seeing the pictures:

[youtube]WgmrhuGFc9A[/youtube]

Now it truly resembles the haunted house that everybody in the neighborhood fears to go nearby.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jan 12, 2014)

Ruckersvillian said:
			
		

> I went by Branchland Court this afternoon to snap a few pictures.
> 
> http://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p75 ... dd7bfe.jpg
> 
> ...



Wait, why does the grass and the threes look as if they were dead? did they got caught on fire too? also, aside from the fact that it looks darker, i can't really see any difference...


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 12, 2014)

Chris specifically asked for clothes and food. I don't think he has any plans to swap those for cash. I know he's stupid, but even he knows he needs to eat and can't wear the same clothes forever. The Target/Walmart gift cards are iffy, but keep in mind they will need furniture and other household essentials. 

I think the smartest thing would be to buy him clothes secondhand so he can't exchange them anywhere for store credit and nonperishables since you typically can't return food to grocery stores (when I worked at Walmart, you could only exchange food for other food uunless you had a receipt to prevent food stamp fraud).


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 12, 2014)

CWCissey said:
			
		

> Can we please start a kickstarter to smash Waterhead and OneEyed Jon's noggins together so hard they merge into one being of complete fail, then kill it with fire?


Replace Jon with Anna and I'm up for it.  Jon may be hilariously unfunny but at least he's not a whiteknighting bitch like the other two.


----------



## fridgesrants (Jan 12, 2014)

Ruckersvillian said:
			
		

> I went by Branchland Court this afternoon to snap a few pictures.
> 
> http://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p75 ... dd7bfe.jpg
> 
> ...


Which window is Chris's room on the second floor?  I am guessing it is the one with only one wood board on it.  It looks like the house will be condemned especially since the fire traveled all the way up from the first floor through the roof.  This might be the end of 14th Branchland Court.


----------



## Ruckersvillian (Jan 12, 2014)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Wait, why does the grass and the threes look as if they were dead? did they got caught on fire too? also, aside from the fact that it looks darker, i can't really see any difference...



Don't know, but I doubt it. I have a feeling that the tall grass and wild underbrush around the house would burn like crazy if it was exposed to the flames.


----------



## hellbound (Jan 12, 2014)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Ruckersvillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's winter in the mountains and they don't take care of things. 

Ruckersvillain, thanks for the pics. I was seriously considering heading up there but I'm about a 75min drive each way.


----------



## QI 541 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: He got off easy.*



			
				snakesvsplanes said:
			
		

> Come on, though. It's ridiculous to act like him becoming "semi-famous" is at all positive. I'll agree with the other remarks, but the word you're looking for is "infamous".



His fame is the only reason he has random strangers on the internet putting together a gift basket for him right now.


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow, Ruckersvillian, thanks for the pics. You're my hero.  

femboibunny, I believe the trees/grass outside are dead due to winter and poor maintenance. To my knowledge, the fire was contained inside the house.


----------



## Kyoosand (Jan 12, 2014)

Folks, you may have had your high hopes, but these photos confirm the End in near. The house, or what was the house that stands on the plot of dirt known as 14 Branch Land Court, is not going to be worth repairing. It's officially fubar, or at least not cost-effective to save.

It is obvious that the house will end up being sold mainly for the value of the dirt that stands beneath it's charred ruins and later be bulldozed either by it's new owners of by the county. Doubtful that the insurance for the house's value itself will be much after the investigators have gotten wind of Chris' latest house tour video from the Weens or just from seeing the huge piles of goodwill crap everywhere. Certainly not enough money to afford a whole new house. Again, Chris isn't getting a new McMansion.

Likely scenario for 2014: Barb ends up in a nursing home and Chris ends up in some halfway house or under a freeway overpass.

This really is the Prologue of End Game.


----------



## Ruckersvillian (Jan 12, 2014)

> Ruckersvillain, thanks for the pics. I was seriously considering heading up there but I'm about a 75min drive each way.





> Wow, Ruckersvillian, thanks for the pics. You're my hero.



No problem! I live quite close to Chris, so I don't mind going to snap some pictures when there are major events.




> Folks, you may have had your high hopes, but these photos confirm the End in near. The house, or what was the house that stands on the plot of dirt known as 14 Branch Land Court, is not going to be worth repairing. It's officially fubar, or at least not cost-effective to save.



I've been thinking that the house may not even be worth saving, even if the damage isn't extensive. It might be better for everyone involved for Barb and Chris to cut their losses and use whatever money they have to live elsewhere.


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 12, 2014)

Captain Cid said:
			
		

> I posted this in the updates section too.  Anna finally fucking appears...and it's only to bitch at Jon for getting in an argument with waterhead.  I wonder what she's doing for Chris besides nothing at all?  Also, notice waterhead's meek explanation of what trolling is.  He's obviously a virgin.


A mans house just burnt down and they're more concerned with arguing in the comments like dumbasses. C'mon Anna at least give Chris one of your little asspat lines before contributing to the shitstorm.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 12, 2014)

Count groudon said:
			
		

> Captain Cid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This just proves that really, we're the best people in Chris' life right now, and that is rather sad...


----------



## The Level Up King (Jan 12, 2014)

CWCissey said:
			
		

> Count groudon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say "sad."  We clearly both understand and appreciate Chris more than anyone else in his life.  It's rather fitting, actually.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 12, 2014)

The Level Up King said:
			
		

> CWCissey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh. I have more patience with with white knights. Meaningless "There, there" chants are just that, but they're still less destructive than hostility and A-Logging.


----------



## Bernd Lauert (Jan 12, 2014)

Kyoosand said:
			
		

> Folks, you may have had your high hopes, but these photos confirm the End in near. The house, or what was the house that stands on the plot of dirt known as 14 Branch Land Court, is not going to be worth repairing. It's officially fubar, or at least not cost-effective to save.
> 
> It is obvious that the house will end up being sold mainly for the value of the dirt that stands beneath it's charred ruins and later be bulldozed either by it's new owners of by the county. Doubtful that the insurance for the house's value itself will be much after the investigators have gotten wind of Chris' latest house tour video from the Weens or just from seeing the huge piles of goodwill crap everywhere. Certainly not enough money to afford a whole new house. Again, Chris isn't getting a new McMansion.
> 
> ...




What makes you think so? 

There are no "charred ruins"; the house is still standing and it's even boarded up to prevent looting.

Whether it's cost-effective to "save" or not is the Chandlers' decision. They'll get a cheque from the insurance company and can decide whether to repair 14BC or move somewehre else. 

Spoiler: They'll move back in, get used to the soot and dirt instead of properly cleaning it, look at the tarp over the roof and think "That'll do" and continue their horrible lives.


----------



## The Knife (Jan 12, 2014)

Ruckersvillian said:
			
		

> I went by Branchland Court this afternoon to snap a few pictures.
> 
> http://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p75 ... dd7bfe.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks for these.  The sad thing is that it already looks as if the house has been abandoned for years--which, in a way, I suppose it has been.

This is the weirdest thing to fixate on, but is that a Santa-in-a-sleigh lawn decoration out front?  I can't tell if it's that or if it's a white shopping cart with a red trash bag in it, and that's not me being snarky.  With the Chandlers it could go either way.  It kind of sums up the pathos if they actually decorated their dead, overgrown lawn to celebrate their final bleak Christmas in that house.


----------

